#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-21
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<beuno> any staffers around?  I got a user that keeps getting harrased and needs a cloak to jide his IP...
<Hobbsee> beuno: /stats p
<beuno> Hobbsee: did not know that, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<HKJGN_> i was warned to have you guys check my router? i was sent to the FixDCCExploit page
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> just been called a retart
<ikonia> retard
<ikonia> <danny3793> ikonia: i believe it should be brought to the people who built the compiler i am using (Anjuta) not the people who made the GUI API..., And sly digs eh? these "sly digs" were thrown at you because you are evidently not grasping what i asked, no problems though, google understand better than any retard, so its all good :)
<GazzaK> take it as a compliment
<ikonia> fed up with it
<elkbuntu> an admonishment would have been better than calling ops
<ikonia> morons who argue
<Myrtti> I read that over and over again and I don't quite grasp what was insulting
<ikonia> elkbuntu: fed up with him, he's been in here
<ikonia> being a pain
<ikonia> he says google knows better than a retard
<ikonia> eg: the retard is me
<ikonia> retard is a massivly rude thing to call someone
<GazzaK> I've been called worse
<ikonia> as have I but I refuse to be spoke to like that when in the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> thank you
<gnomefreak> its not over yet
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> well, it is for me, thank you
<gnomefreak> trolls dont go away that easy
<gnomefreak> yw
<ikonia> well, he's rejoined, hopefully he will be nice now
<gnomefreak> i see him
<ikonia> sorry, that wasn't a prod, just a coment
<ikonia> wow, straight into an argument
<ikonia> is that a record ?
<gnomefreak> no
<ikonia> there has been quicker !!!!
<gnomefreak> he should behave now. :)
<ikonia> ?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah much
<Myrtti> I've been ircing way too long
<ikonia> sort him out
<ikonia> he's started already
<ikonia> glad I didn't bet, you said it was not over
<ikonia> I thought it was
<gnomefreak> than i said he will behave :(
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<ikonia> he;s at it in offtopic
<ikonia> he's
<ikonia> off-topic
<gnomefreak> i see him
<ikonia> your quicker than the naked eye
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, is it this dan bloke?
<gnomefreak> yes
<ikonia> oooh yes
<GazzaK> yay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: are you op in -offtopic?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: are you?
<GazzaK> I am :p
<PriceChild> Hey gnomefreak, tired but :)
<gnomefreak> keep an eye on him and his attitude please
<gnomefreak> i have to take care of a few other things atm
<GazzaK> can I wind him up?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> he'll get bored and go in a bit
<PriceChild> Who're we talking about?
<gnomefreak> i wish it was that easy. brb
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: danny...
<PriceChild> ok
<Myrtti> yummy, now he's moving to PMs
* PriceChild wonders who he's messaging
<ikonia> ooho yes
<ikonia> $10 on gnome freak
<ikonia> gnomefreak even
<GazzaK> it's not me :-(
<GazzaK> I was hoping for a asl
<PriceChild> !coc-jbj | GazzaK
<ubotu> GazzaK: a/s/l?
<GazzaK> hehe
<Myrtti> ha, I'm a genious ;-)
<GazzaK> why
<gnomefreak> he msged me
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<PriceChild> .win 21
<ikonia> score !
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> "please let me back in ,your ban was unfair" etc etc
<gnomefreak> nope just hi
<ikonia> "I just want help with my software build and I don't understand why I was banned, I'm a gret guy"
<PriceChild> where was he banned?
<ikonia> just scripting the sesion for the next $10
<PriceChild> ah #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> he wants back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> no kidding
* ikonia stands back in shock
<GazzaK> redirect him to #gaygeeks we have not had a good troll for minutes
<gnomefreak> lol
<ikonia> "I've been kicked twice and now banned and recieved a warning for trolling in off-topic, can I come back in to troll again"
<gnomefreak> he looks like he has started to behave so we will see
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> sucker
<GazzaK> it's all a show
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> he burst into offtopic with attitude, then realised he couldn't get back into ubuntu wasn't going to be overturned and just stayed quiet
<ikonia> he'll be back on form
<ikonia> let him back in - I'll bet $20 on 15-25 minutes
<GazzaK> I think I shut him up in -oorftopic
<ikonia> he shut himself up when he realised it was going no-where
<gnomefreak> nope you didnt. let him talk for a while please
<ikonia> I can't even see him chatting
<gnomefreak> he will.
<ikonia> ahh
<gnomefreak> if he can prove his attitude changed i will think about unbanning him
<gnomefreak> ikonia: did you see the error?
<ikonia> yes
<gnomefreak> does he have g++ installed and in the right path? can i see the errors?
<ikonia> I explained this to him that it potentially wasn't meant to be an execuatable, then he told me it was a compiler error
<ikonia> gnomefreak: errors have long scrolled, g++ is fine
<ikonia> gnomefreak: either his ide is generating a bad makefile (I don't think it is) or he's missunderstood how the window app he's building is loaded
<gnomefreak> does apt-get source -b package so the same thing?
<gnomefreak> s/so/do
<gnomefreak> that will tell you if it is a IDE issue
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> but feel free to handle it i have other issues to get fixed :(
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> he wouldn't do any debugging before
<ikonia> just started with the insults that it had to be an executable and that I was a retard etc etc
<gnomefreak> i saw that
<gnomefreak> i didnt scroll up much further than that.
<ikonia> thats pretty much where it began, he wouldn't do anything just wanted to know "the command" to make it build as an exe
<gnomefreak> hes cross compiling?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> native
<gnomefreak> ah exe --executible
<gnomefreak> ==*
<ikonia> I think that object file is loaded by another app
<gnomefreak> not .exe
<ikonia> sorry, bad wording
<gnomefreak> looks like a kernel module hes trying to build per the link he was given
<ikonia> really ???
<ikonia> thats not the code he pasted into #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> yes
<ikonia> he was building a window application
<gnomefreak> look at the link he was given
<gnomefreak> if it is right mind you
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<ikonia> look at the error in off-topic
<ikonia> its looking for gui libs
<ikonia> what kernel module wants gui libs
<gnomefreak> i miss read it
<ikonia> phew
<gnomefreak> What is ELF? ELF (Executable and Linking Format) is file format that defines how an object file is composed and organized. With this information, your kernel and the binary loader know how to load the file,
<ikonia> ahhh the link that stefg posted
<gnomefreak> its not showing up as a package how did he install it with our package manager?
<gnomefreak> could it be a part of a source package
<gnomefreak> if so whats the source
<ikonia> I don't think he knows what he's done in that respect
<ikonia> he's either got it from an external packaged source
<ikonia> or confused about package managment
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !info binutils feisty
<ubotu> binutils: The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1543 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<ikonia> he's missunderstood what he's doing
<ikonia> thats all
<ikonia> I think its clicked for him now
<gnomefreak> hes unbanned
<Myrtti> he does have the dev-packages?
<gnomefreak> i doubt it thats why i suggested apt-get build-dep
<gnomefreak> but he might have done that already
* PriceChild laughs at the guy in #ubuntu saying fortune ruined his life
<ikonia> I think he's ok with the dev packages
<ikonia> looks like its the gui libs it wants
<gnomefreak> gui -dev libs?
<ikonia> the gui package its linking against, I don't think he got them from the package manager as they are in his home dir
<ikonia> but they are there
<ikonia> linker just can't see them
<gnomefreak> ah
<ikonia> I think
<ikonia> its hard as he's a little muddled in what he says
<ikonia> ahhhh ok, now we are getting somewhere
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ikonia> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<GazzaK> hi dad
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, persia said: wake up is What?  I didn't hear that.  Please tell me again.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v sportchick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> thinkrusty is a spammer, btw
<nalioth> a known troll.
<nixternal> nalioth: do you know if christel and/or LoRez has been away for a period of time? I have messaged them both with no response concerning donations
<nalioth> nixternal: it will happen
<nixternal> comment > /dev/null ;p
<nixternal> who is buying lunch?
<HKJGN_> hello? i need to be tested for the DCCExploit, i asked last night and still noone has fixed this, so im still not allowed in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> hey HKJGN_
<PriceChild> HKJGN_, please join #pricechild for a test
* nalioth joins #pricechild
<PriceChild> :)
<HKJGN_> thanks ^^
<PriceChild> Thanks HKJGN_, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<HKJGN_> cool, thank you
<PriceChild> mc44, 17 is a bit low...
<HKJGN_> lol
<mc44> PriceChild: I can't count neither
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> fyi: aoirthoir officially earned his ban in #ubuntu-women today
<mc44> yay
<jrib> we should have had a pool or something
<pleia2> haha
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !omg is http://www.geocities.com/volontir/#global%20search
<gnomefreak> pleia2: good one ;)
<pleia2> sadly, I'm still cursed with being in a loco with the contact for #ubuntu-men
* pleia2 head on desk
<ompaul> @now boston
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> pleia2,  lol
<mneptok> pleia2: a/s/l?
* mc44 spanks mneptok 
<nalioth> mneptok isn't mneptok
<mc44> he is having personality issues?
<mc44> (moreso than usual :)
<nalioth> unknown
<mneptok> huh?
<mneptok> nalioth: have you been at the medecine cabinet again?
<mneptok> *medicine
<nalioth> mneptok: you are not identified.
<nalioth> mneptok: plesae identify
<mneptok> nalioth: or ...?
<mc44> fear and surprise, I expect
<andrew> the room could be set +r
<mneptok> nalioth: sorry. been presenting at a conference and my GF has been hospitalized while traveling. identifying to services has not been high on my list of priorities.
<nalioth> mneptok: and so you are not yourself
<ompaul>  _______________________________________
<ompaul> / Moo news at 11: ompaul just wants you \
<ompaul> \ all to know he is marked away         /
<ompaul>  ---------------------------------------
<ompaul>         \   ^__^
<ompaul>          \  (oo)\_______
<ompaul>             (__)\       )\/\
<ompaul>                 ||----w |
<ompaul>                 ||     ||
<thoreauputic>  __________________________
<thoreauputic> < thoreauputic is baaaack! >
<thoreauputic>  --------------------------
<thoreauputic>         \   ^__^
<thoreauputic>          \  (oo)\_______
<thoreauputic>             (__)\       )\/\
<thoreauputic>                 ||----w |
<thoreauputic>                 ||     ||
<ompaul> mootastic
<effie_jayx> ok.. I feel at a farm now...
<effie_jayx> :D
<mc44> I think we should encourage cowsay away messages in #ubuntu
<thoreauputic>          (__)
<thoreauputic>          (oo)
<thoreauputic>    /------\/
<thoreauputic>   / |    ||
<thoreauputic>  *  /\---/\
<thoreauputic>     ~~   ~~
<thoreauputic> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<effie_jayx> Lorrdddd please forget that thought... hehehehe
<effie_jayx> or on offtopic mc44
<ompaul>  _______________________________________
<ompaul> / Hi my name is John McEnroe and I say: \
<ompaul> \ mc44 YOU CAN NOT BE SERIOUS MAAAANNN! /
<ompaul>  ---------------------------------------
<ompaul>         \   ^__^
<ompaul>          \  (oo)\_______
<ompaul>             (__)\       )\/\
<ompaul>                 ||----w |
<ompaul>                 ||     ||
<mc44> haha
<thoreauputic> | .
<thoreauputic>  . |
<ompaul> ohh dear it is the funny half hour
<effie_jayx> hehe
<ompaul> 5 men walked into a bar and it hurt!
<mc44> ompaul walked into a gnu/bar
<ompaul> mc44 walked into a foo/bar
<thoreauputic> gnu/foo ?
<mc44> :)
<ompaul> mc44, are gnu/bar's edible
<mc44> yes. full of meaty gnu flavour! :)
<thoreauputic> gutsy/bar
<thoreauputic> oops gnu/gutsy/bar
<ompaul> gnu/gnutsy/bar
<ompaul> for values of very silly, see monthy python or here
<thoreauputic> gfoo/bar
<thoreauputic> gfoo/solaris ?
<thoreauputic> ;p
<ompaul> mc44, when you see a sign that says, Beware, do you ever think to yourself (1) "I was being ware!" :: (1) if you grok the thinking part
<mc44> When I see "This door is alarmed" I feel sorry for the door
<ompaul> valium for doors
<thoreauputic> I like signs that say "Beware of trucks" - good advice...
<ompaul> mc44, no jokes left?
<mc44> I ran out years ago
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-22
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> What a crime :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Frogzoo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> intenz called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> i can't monitor this
<LjL> unless someone is watching i'm -r'ing
<PriceChild> LjL, i'll watch for a short while
<PriceChild> but I have to go in 20 minutes ish
<nixternal> I am here
<LjL> thanks
<nixternal> can you apply a bunch of bans like gnea just posted?
<nixternal> at one time
<nixternal> /mode + b #1;#2;#3
<PriceChild> the freenode staff should take care of them though?
<PriceChild> I don't think there's a point banning ourselve
<PriceChild> s
<nixternal> ya, stats p
<nixternal> heh
<LjL> yes, syntax is /mode +bbbbb hostmask hostmask hostmask hostmask hostmask
<nixternal> oh ya
<LjL> (i think freenode takes 5)
<Hobbsee> they should kline
<LjL> i agree with pricechild though
<Hobbsee> in which case you should call !staff
* Hobbsee --> out
<nixternal> whoa
<LjL> nixternal what the hell :P
<nixternal> I have no clue
<nixternal> my screen went nuts and then all of a sudden it said I am changing modes
<LjL> nixternal, have you checked that those hostmasks actually were bots?
<nixternal> and I didn't even run a script
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is to much work
<nixternal> wth is freenode when you need them
<LjL> i really have to go now
<LjL> quux is on /stats p and in #ubuntu
<LjL> you can ping him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> nixternal, shall we drop the +r?
* crdlb doesn't think they're done yet
<PriceChild> why do you say that?
<crdlb> they just hit #gentoo again
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> thanks :)
<PriceChild> nixternal ping
<nixternal> ya
<PriceChild> I've got to be off
<nixternal> roger
<PriceChild> had a quick conversation with quux about it
<nixternal> I am awake for the ops calls
<PriceChild> will tell him you're the only one left :)
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> yay!
<nixternal> hehe
<PriceChild> Oh and watch gnea.
<PriceChild> uuu and also could you join #ubuntu-unregged
<PriceChild> and clear it when you set the -r ?
<PriceChild> nixternal, that ok?
<nixternal> ya
<PriceChild> Night
<nixternal> g'nite
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> i am NOT in a mood.  :(
<LongPointyStick> nalioth: not in any mood at all?
<nalioth> LongPointyStick: no, i'm in a FOUL mood
<LongPointyStick> :(
<Myrtti> morning
<nalioth> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> it's raining, I'm depressed.
<nalioth> what a coincidence, it's raining here, too
<nalioth> but i'm not depressed, i'm mad.
<Myrtti> you were supposed to paint the roof today?
<nalioth> i wish i had a paintable roof  :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Anyone here up to speed on RSS feeds & Planet Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> I assume "http://blog.wirelizard.ca/rss.xml" will work - it does in a feedreader - but I knew zip about RSS and don't see any other links in the planet.u.c setup file w/ .xml in them...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> Madpilot: should work
<LongPointyStick> well, try it
<Madpilot> seems to. I found a couple of other similar links in the planet ini file
<elkbuntu> hmm... does this Lounge person seem familiar at all?
<Madpilot> not offhand. Beginning to whiff of troll?
<elkbuntu> when 'my friend pete said' starts cropping up, i'll let you know
<Madpilot> mmk, "Yay I'm on planet.u.c" blogpost written - hopefully it actually shows up on puc ;)
<elkbuntu> you're finally blogging for us?
<Madpilot> I'm not sure who I'm blogging for, actually ;)
<Madpilot> anyway: http://blog.wirelizard.ca/index.php
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso will be pleased to note that he's won. He's been pestering me to blog for far too long. :)
<elkbuntu> blogging is a tool. you will learn this in good time :)
<Madpilot> apparently something worked right - am at the top of puc. Awaiting first comment spam now.
<jenda> 02:30 -!- Netsplit pratchett.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: +Seveas
<jenda> Not everyone can afford a private netsplit
<Madpilot> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso cackles evilly
<Madpilot> @pity tonyyarusso
* ubotu steals tonyyarusso's mojo
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tonyyarusso> lol, I love that on
<tonyyarusso> e
<Madpilot> "Mad Dutchnan"? My first blog comment, ever, and I get someone who can't spell. Meh.
<tonyyarusso> At least it's not selling you Cialis
<Madpilot> true, that. I don't currently moderate comments - that might have to change in a hurry.
<tonyyarusso> I use Akismet for Wordpress - after I'd been live for about a week it became indispensible
<Madpilot> there's a couple of different tools built into Pivot, and some more as extensions.
<Seveas> Madpilot, yeah, I noticed the bad spelling too late :)
<Seveas> jenda, you know I'm special :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, you should gimp your hair green
<ompaul> match the grass :)
<Seveas> :p
<ompaul> or gimp the grass orange
<Hobbsee> what's this?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ?
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, Seveas's hackergotchi on LP - https://launchpad.net/~dennis
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you're going green now?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, no, ompaul is just crazy
<Hobbsee> heh, nice
<ompaul> I took the photo in spain, but I ask you to work out where
* ompaul and Seveas set the challenge of the day
<elkbuntu> no, i think he should make this his hackergotchi: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499351468/
<mc44> how very disturbing :)
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikidonk/499593693/in/set-72157600217895060/
<ompaul> more uds madness
<ompaul> luisbg counted 20 crossing paper planes in one minute at one time
<mc44> hmm did aoirthwhatsit get unbanned from -offtopic? :(
<elkbuntu> heh /methinks someone's shutter speed was a bit low for that one
<elkbuntu> mc44, i think he may have got a new ip lease. cant tell for sure, sec
<ompaul> people question can somone keep an eye on spx2 in #ubuntu I am going to have to rest, not sure about his answers
<elkbuntu> mc44, bans are still in place. it's a new lease
<elkbuntu> ompaul, okies
<mc44> i guess he decided to try again after being banned from -women
<elkbuntu> heh, i didnt notice he got banned from there...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: pleia2 banned him yesterday if you are talking about that guy from -offtopic hanging in -women
* gnomefreak cant think of his nick off hand
<elkbuntu> aoirthoir
<gnomefreak> yeah him
<Myrtti> HOORAY!
<jussi01> Hello ops
<mc44> except now he is back in -offtopic
<gnomefreak> hi jussi01
<gnomefreak> who unbanned him?
<mc44> no one, new lease
<jussi01> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> evading a ban
<gnomefreak> ?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, for all he knows it's been lifted though
<Hobbsee> urgh
<elkbuntu> otherwise he'd have been back in days ago, guaranteed
<gnomefreak> so here we decide does he stay or go
<Hobbsee> cant we ban that guy into the middle of next millenium?
<gnomefreak> i wish
<jussi01> who are the correct people for making suggestions about the #ubuntu-### irc channels? you guys?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: whats the question?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I was thinking tht as #ubuntu an #kubuntu get very busy at times, we should have a similar setup to the forums with an absolute beginner area and a more advanced area... or do we have that already?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i suggest we wait until he farks up again, then go with a username ban
<gnomefreak> jussi01: we have had many suggestion for that. i am not sure what was decided but iirc it is gonna stay as is. maybe wait for Sevea-s
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: k
<Hobbsee> jussi01: a)  people post in both, or b) people post in the advanced one, no matter the question, as they think it's more likely to get answered, and c) our answerers likely answer in hte advanced, not the beginner.
<Hobbsee> mostly the problem of a) though
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks, but surely people can be educated to only post in one.... or am I giving people too much credit?
<jussi01> :D
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you assume people read, have a brain, etc.  think again.
<jussi01> lol...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: unless you attack them repeatedly with a cluebat
<Hobbsee> jussi01: just look at all the people who ask things listed in the freaking topic.  the faq list.
* jussi01 cries...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: for harder/longer issues we ask people to join #ubuntu-classroom with the person helping you. but that isnt a place to ask without being asked to join
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ahh, I was just thinking of a solutiion such as that. didnt know about that
<jussi01> well thanks lads and ladies, Ill quit bothering you now... :D
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> wtf i keep beeping :(
<mc44> -Kien_Mo/#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<jrib> gnomefreak: did you swallow a beeper?
<Seveas> @beep gnomefreak
<mc44> meep meep
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Stormx2 said: ubotu, piracy is Software piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gnomefreak> seems everytime a task in terminal ends i get system beep :(
<jrib> system > prefs > sound > beep
<jrib> (if you value your sanity)
<gnomefreak> im wondering if its not mem issue as it is beeping even without anything other than a build running in terminal
<gnomefreak> eh ill pull a win move later and reboot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ub12 said: what is ubotu?
<Hobbsee> !bot > ub12
<ub12> thx
<Myrtti> oh, he's back
<Hobbsee> who?
<pleia2> aoirthoir was banned from #ubuntu-women yesterday - just adjusted my ban because he returned
<pleia2> and he joined my loco channel
<elkbuntu> pleia2, add a name specific ban
<pleia2> elkbuntu: I did
<elkbuntu> cool
<pleia2> :)
<Hobbsee> hiya pleia2
<Hobbsee> pleia2: just ban him from the entire world, please.
<pleia2> Hobbsee: just banned him from my loco channel
<mc44> :)
<pleia2> < aoirthoir> pleia2, I've not done a single thing in here to be or not be welcome.
<pleia2> except for stalking me!
<Hobbsee> you are a known troll.  please die.
* Hobbsee has absolutely no sympathy for known trolls who harass multiple people.
* pleia2 nodes
<pleia2> -s
<pleia2> -e
<pleia2> jkfjdlskfsd
<pleia2> I just woke up :)
<Pici> i see.
<Hobbsee> KDE bug #77744
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> KDE bug 77744 in general "JJ: add tool to archive all mail" [Wishlist,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77744
<mc44> <Caroz> anyone here can install http://osflash.org/red5/fc4 on my fedora machine i can pay for the work being done trough paypal or western union
<mc44> ...???
<Hobbsee> !love
<Seveas> !test
<Seveas> ubotu, !
<Seveas> bothost seems to have problems
<Seveas> ok, back
<Seveas> network problems should be over
<Seveas> @login
<pleia2> Hobbsee: you have a moment?
<Hobbsee> pleia2: sure
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> failed
<ompaul> the bot back :)
<CarlFK> I need a test.  (well, not really, I connected from a hotell and got 'banned', now I am back home.  but I'll take the test cuz thats the easy way to be processed :)
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: cool
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: done, thanks
<CarlFK> and thank you for taking care of us :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> notice, i'm going to remove banforwards to #ubuntu-read-topic for people who haven't been in #ubuntu-read-topic after 5/5
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Trynemjoel> Test me please :)
<ompaul> please join #ompaul
<ompaul> Trynemjoel, ^^
<ompaul> okay so no test
<ompaul> there was a tes
<ompaul> t
<GazzaK> was it a fail
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> no I always say it was was a success, yoiu can now join the channel, please leave $testchannel and the other place <-- my wording works ;-) btw there is always a enjoy the network at the end of it - you might want to make that enjoy ubuntu
<bbrazil> if it was a fail, they aren't going to be there to talk to
<GazzaK> but then it worked, so it's a success
<GazzaK> :p
<ompaul> and they go back so it is useful
<TheSheep> hmm... isn't it like cancer test?
<TheSheep> I mean, success doesn't necessarily mean it's good
<ompaul> TheSheep, so you advise before the test what might happen
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> I'm sensing a troll in monkeyshit
<somerville32> May the force be with you then
<bbrazil> I'm not an op, and I'm not sure
<GazzaK> monkey what>
<bbrazil> nah, seems to be grand now. said he'd go off an read stuff
<nalioth> bbrazil: say what?
<LjL> fish. barrel.
<GazzaK> I must applogise for my behaviour ere and there tonight, I'm on a free bar at the hotel
<stdin> but what's your excuse every other night tho? j/k
<GazzaK> erm, dunno, but tonights is a good one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> beware nuked_omen
<maxamillion> will do
<maxamillion> nalioth: what'd he/she doe?
<maxamillion> do*
<nalioth> maxamillion: nasty ascii art in -classroom
<maxamillion> oh wow ...
<GazzaK> nasty?  cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-23
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> someone in #ubuntu mimicking chanserv's nick....?
<Burgundavia> PriceChild: ?
<PriceChild> he's changed again now
<PriceChild> was chonserv and chensarv and things.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> LjL: I wouldn't put the blame on hakaisou entirely, though
<LjL> Jucato: which is why, while after seeing the "you dick" part i got +o and was going to kick, eventually, i -o'd and just called ubotu... :)
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> OK ... just for the record, I think you should ban those join/part trolls.
<Dabian> I don't know if they do it on purpose .. but it sure seems that way
<crdlb> ever had wifi?
<LjL> i couldn't say. maybe some of them, or many even, do it on purpose
<Dabian> If its not on purpose, they seriously need to reconsider their IRC-habits.
<LjL> IRC habits?
<Dabian> yeah
<LjL> there's people coming to #ubuntu who've never used IRC before and are just trying to get support
<Dabian> join irc ... wait 2 min.   quit irc
<LjL> if they manage to kill their X or their connection or whatever twice in the meanwhile, i'm certainly not banning them for that
<Hobbsee> because they expect their answer right now.
<Dabian> repeat until dabian upset, then continue.
<Hobbsee> you can turn off join/parts in your client
<Dabian> LjL: I am not talking about those that do it once ..but if they keep doing it.
<Dabian> Hobbsee: I don't wish to do that.
<Hobbsee> well, dunno about yours, per se.  most of htem
<Dabian> Hobbsee: I can also ignore regular trolls, but I prefer those to be kicked as well.
<LjL> Dabian: if they keep doing it it still might be their connection failing spottily. it might be a hundred things. there's way worse things happening on #ubuntu seriously
<LjL> Dabian: we already have
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<LjL> and, guess what, a LOT of people, when told this, start calling us crazy and whatnot
<Dabian> LjL: academo did this 4 times, and I don't think he had any reason to join #Ubuntu; he didn't say anything.
<LjL> different channels have different standards. we try to keep a decent compromise between what's tolerated and what gets you banned, given a channel with more than 1000 people on it
* Hobbsee drops in and out of channels, when her wifi is misbehaving
<LjL> that's quite possible as #ubuntu is joined automatically by default, with the clients that come with Ubuntu
<LjL> at least some of them
<Dabian> Really?
<Dabian> Prehaps that is the problem?
<LjL> perhaps. perhaps it's also not a "problem".
<Dabian> I would ban anyone who had the pattern of academo unless he was a known contributor.
<Dabian> You don't have to make the ban permanent, just ban him for a month or even a week.
<Dabian> maybe just a day.
<LjL> oh yes, a month for rejoining...
<Dabian> But make it automated I advise.. that way it will be fair.
<Dabian> LjL: In my book its called "joinflood".
<LjL> let's check again - what disturbance did academo create compared to the offtopic discussion we had? counting by mere number-of-lines. (not blaming you, i kept it on as well, just saying).
<Dabian> Maybe all ops are ignoring join/part
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> this is joinflood
<Dabian> LjL: This discussion was prompted by the joinflood.
<Dabian> LjL: What you did, wasn't very different from what academo did
<LjL> no, the timeframe was kind of different.
<Dabian> (Not trying to nail academo btw.  he is just an exaple)
<Dabian> example.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> LjL: Yeah .. your wavelength was different .. otherwise it was the same as academo :)
<LjL> well, repeating a question every 10 minutes is in that respect the same as repeating it every 10 seconds
<LjL> yet, the latter gets kicked, the former does not
<Dabian> True
<Dabian> He didn't wait 10 min. before next cycle though.
<Dabian> Well, I guess I made my point ...
<Dabian> Just annoying for a foreigner that has trouble reading english already to get spammed with join/parts from the same handful of persons. :)
<TheSheep> Dabian: just add ignores
<Dabian> TheSheep: Thank you for the advise ... I try not to use the ignore feature unless I feel forced to it though.
<Seeker`> Dabian: If they are looking for support, someone who has trouble reading english could also ask in their loco group
<TheSheep> Dabian: consider yourself forced
<Dabian> Seeker`: Right .. try and find someone who speaks danish and is able to answer my questions - oh .. and is online.
<Seeker`> Timezones suck.
<Dabian> Seeker`: Thank you for the advise though. :)
<Seeker`> Speaking of which, it is almost 2am and I should be in bed.
<Seeker`> night
<Dabian> 2:51am here :)
<Dabian> Night Seeker`:)
<LjL> Dabian: camouflage your danish as swedish and join #ubuntu-se, that one's populated :P
<Dabian> LjL: lol :)
<Dabian> I don't really understand swedish well. :)
<Dabian> german might be good
<Dabian> but not as good as english though.
<Dabian> again .. thanks for the advise
<Dabian> I guess you already considered banning these flooders, and chose against it for whatever reasons you may have had.
<Dabian> Just one question more .. I know #ubuntu is logged .. is it possible to access this log online?  It would amuse me to analyse the log to get an idea how bad the problem is .. and how many "join/part trolls" are really bad.
<crdlb> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<LjL> Dabian, there are statistics somewhere too
<Dabian> oh .. thats nice
<LjL> they won't include the one thing you're looking for though i suppose
<Dabian> ahh
<LjL> should be at  http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org , seems down for me right now though
<Dabian> The logs are filtered for parts?
<LjL> Dabian: anyway i agree in principle that gratuitous joining and parting is bad, but 1) spotting it manually isn't easy, i see so many joins and parts that i wouldn't even have noticed that guy you talked about at all  2) doing automatically would be very bad, as this is not just like, say, an auto-kick on excessive flooding (which we don't have, anyway)
<LjL> perhaps a script that could spot these patterns and just inform me, and then i talk to the guy involved. perhaps. still, i'd have to write it ;)
<LjL> i don't remember, quite a few things are filtered indeed though
<Dabian> If the kick/ban message informed the user on the reason of the sanction, I guess its preventive in itself.
<Dabian> I looked on the log for 22nth.  Manually it seems that ZenDJiNN was the "worst" that day.
<Dabian> He joined 7 times, without saying a word.
<Dabian> Unfortunately, the joins are not logged with a time stamp.
<Dabian> 04:49-05:13 he joined 3 times though
<Dabian> That would be 6 lines of j/p info.
<Dabian> Not all parts are filtered btw.
<Dabian> So I wonder if some joins are filtered?
<LjL> would be weird
<LjL> perhaps nick changes are filtered?
<Dabian> That might be
<Dabian> I don't have a single part for ZenDJiNN though.
<Dabian> Of cause he might change nick as the first thing.
<Dabian> not all nick changes are filtered
<Dabian> === lysergide is now known as underworld
<Dabian> Then agian .. that could be a "/me".
<LjL> Dabian: maybe quits are shown but parts are not, or vice versa
<Dabian> seems parts are shown, but not quits.
<Dabian> Why is it filtered anyhow?
<LjL> no idea honestly
<LjL> i guess the IP addresses are filtered for privacy reasons
<Dabian> They're not filtered, though. ;)
<LjL> oh :)
<Dabian> === crabgrass [n=dissonan@69-12-177-161.dsl.dynamic.sonic.net]   has left #xubuntu [] 
<LjL> well then i suppose the logging program is just dodgy :P
<Dabian> Since there is no timestamp, and the channel is idle chat-wise several times a day .. I guess its hard to make anything useful from these logs.
<Dabian> 9:41-12:32 ... I wonder if the channel really was idle here .. or if the log-bot was simply sleeping/offline.
<Dabian> same with 03:19-05:27
<LjL> i saw the bot going offline a couple of times in the past two days or so
<Dabian> *nod*
<Hobbsee> fabionne's had trouble with his connection
<Dabian> galternatives is great btw.  :)
<Dabian> Hobbsee: I guess LjL is right .. it would be fair to analyse the situation manually, and then possibly have a chat with offenders.  On the other hand, that would require a lot of work.  In the end, I guess people are responsible for managing their own connection, and contacting their ISP if there is problems.
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> and there's not a large number of ops either
<Hobbsee> and they tend to have better things to do
<Dabian> I take it all that have voice here are ops?
<LjL> that's correct
<Dabian> On another channel I am on, we have about 97 ops ... but only a few is active.  I guess the same is the case here?
<LjL> way fewer ops in #ubuntu, active or not
<Dabian> well .. active ops on the other channel is less than 10
<Dabian> maybe less than 5.
<Dabian> Its an old channel .. maybe founded in '96.
<effie_jayx> Dabian, ops here are wise :D
<Dabian> Many of the ops don't IRC
<Dabian> effie_jayx: Thats nice.
<Hobbsee> Dabian: sure, i have ops on stacks of the channels.  but i'm also a dev, so i'm working on that, and only attending to ops when needed
* LjL is crazy
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  and you give doom :D
<Dabian> Hobbsee: Right.
<LjL> Hobbsee: or when feeling pointysticky :P
<effie_jayx> LjL,  righto...
<Dabian> Hobbsee: Which reminds me that I should go back to developing my little program.
<LjL> let me guess - a log analyzer? :P
<Dabian> heh no
<Dabian> Its a specialised browser.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: and lots of doom.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: you shoul dhave come to UDS.
* Hobbsee attacks LjL with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Dabian> LjL: A program to login to a website with cookies and gather some information etc.
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I didn't get to... maybe next month
<effie_jayx> next one
<Hobbsee> awww
<Dabian> LjL: Nah .. I give up on the log thing.  But thanks for the updatealternatives. :)
* Hobbsee wont be there
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  you are a KDE developer
<LjL> which means she's attacking me with her long pointy stick of doom even when she isn't even on irc, or awake for that matter
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: kubuntu, yes.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: and motu
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: but i'm not employed by canonical, and they dont tend to sponsor twice in a row
<Dabian> sponsor?
<Hobbsee> send people to UDS and pay for it
<Dabian> UDS?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu developers summit
<LjL> ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* Dabian grins evilly.
<LjL> gah, i was *almost* going to get +o in time
<Dabian> I still don't know what ubuntu developers summit is .. but I guess its something I could find on some website if I cared to read a lot of text. :)
<Hobbsee> likely, yes.
<Hobbsee> w.u.c/UDS-Sevilla, i believe
<LjL> they give them free wifi in order for them to tell one another jokes about what people say on irc
<LjL> basically
<Dabian> You have to travel somewhere to work for canoical for a period and then they'll throw money at you?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and use cowsay
<Hobbsee> not really
<Dabian> apt-get -cow
<Hobbsee>  __________________________________
<Hobbsee> < Dabian should learn about cowsay >
<Hobbsee>  ----------------------------------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
<LjL> besides, it's apt-get moo
<Dabian> This lousy client uses proportional font
<Dabian> I need to fix that.
<Hobbsee>  _      _ _             _             _      __                      _
<Hobbsee> | |    (_) |         __| | ___  _ __ | |_   / _| ___  _ __ __ _  ___| |_
<Hobbsee> | |    | | |        / _` |/ _ \| '_ \| __| | |_ / _ \| '__/ _` |/ _ \ __|
<Hobbsee> | |___ | | |___ _  | (_| | (_) | | | | |_  |  _| (_) | | | (_| |  __/ |_
<Hobbsee> |_____|/ |_____( )  \__,_|\___/|_| |_|\__| |_|  \___/|_|  \__, |\___|\__|
<Hobbsee>      |__/      |/                                         |___/
<Hobbsee>        _                 _     _   _             __ _       _      _
<Hobbsee>   __ _| |__   ___  _   _| |_  | |_| |__   ___   / _(_) __ _| | ___| |_
<Hobbsee>  / _` | '_ \ / _ \| | | | __| | __| '_ \ / _ \ | |_| |/ _` | |/ _ \ __|
<Hobbsee> | (_| | |_) | (_) | |_| | |_  | |_| | | |  __/ |  _| | (_| | |  __/ |_
<Hobbsee>  \__,_|_.__/ \___/ \__,_|\__|  \__|_| |_|\___| |_| |_|\__, |_|\___|\__|
<Hobbsee>                                                       |___/
<Dabian> Well .. lousy is a harsh word .. but its inapropiate to use proportional font for IRC ... that way you miss 62% of Hobbsee's posts. :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<LjL> well, true, i did miss that
<LjL> somehow i think i can read the first three letters though
<Hobbsee>                         __ _       _      _   _
<Hobbsee>  _   _  __ _ _   _     / _(_) __ _| | ___| |_| |
<Hobbsee> | | | |/ _` | | | |   | |_| |/ _` | |/ _ \ __| |
<Hobbsee> | |_| | (_| | |_| |_  |  _| | (_| | |  __/ |_|_|
<Hobbsee>  \__, |\__,_|\__, ( ) |_| |_|\__, |_|\___|\__(_)
<Hobbsee>  |___/       |___/|/         |___/
<LjL> i have an idea
<LjL> next time we have a clonebot attack
<LjL> we could ban in ascii art
<LjL> 50 bots, 50 lines of ascii
<Dabian> Is ascii art allowed in #Ubuntu?
<LjL> not quite
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nope
* Hobbsee was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (It's not like it's allowed here for that matter)
<Dabian> hehe .. I get your point now though.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> what was that?
<Dabian> You mean to kick in ascii art :)
<LjL> [03:45:44]  *** You have kicked Hobbsee from the channel (It's not like it's allowed here for that matter).
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (hah. go jump in some lava.)
<Hobbsee>  _______________________________________
<Hobbsee> < yes it is. it was at the ops meeting. >
<Hobbsee>  ---------------------------------------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by Hobbsee
* LjL was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (yes it is. it was at the ops meeting.)
<Hobbsee> !opabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ljl]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> great ... it seems I cannot change the font
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Dabian> !opsabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opsabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !opabuse
<Hobbsee>      _                       _               _     _
<Hobbsee>   __| | ___   ___  ___ _ __ | |_    _____  _(_)___| |_
<Hobbsee>  / _` |/ _ \ / _ \/ __| '_ \| __|  / _ \ \/ / / __| __|
<Hobbsee> | (_| | (_) |  __/\__ \ | | | |_  |  __/>  <| \__ \ |_
<Hobbsee>  \__,_|\___/ \___||___/_| |_|\__|  \___/_/\_\_|___/\__|
<Hobbsee> 
* nalioth quells his itchy trigger fingers
<Hobbsee> morning nalioth
* LjL was good
<Hobbsee> pft
<Dabian> I can compile .. but I cannot figure out how to run.  I guess its bedtime for me. :)
<Dabian> (again)
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Hobbsee> [11:50]  [Notice]  -SeenServ- I last saw Sarah (n=Pune@203.188.35.49) 2h 41m 22s ago, quiting: D-lined
<Hobbsee> pity, i was hoping that nick was inactive :P
<Dabian> You do not like your nick?
* Hobbsee was going to steal it
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  sorry for the delay... elkbuntu  went twise ;)
<Dabian> Hobbsee: Is this your pic? http://tinyurl.com/3b7z2p
<Dabian> (From google images)
<Hobbsee> Dabian: of course!
<Hobbsee> becaues if it's on google, it must be true!
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, :)
<Dabian> (Here is the whole page: http://tinyurl.com/2shkvw
<Dabian> If you don't trust tiny url you can use: http://preview.tinyurl.com/2shkvw
<Dabian> THats supposed to show you which url it is first.
<Dabian> anyway .. I was heading for bed, I guess.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> how does one unban oneself after a bot bans you :D
<Hobbsee> oh?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, KevinAlaska said: Ubotu, what is that last symbol at the end of that text?
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  you see we have a bot that watches out for bad words and stuff... if you say the repetitively
<effie_jayx> it bans you for 10 minutes
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> SportChick: poke
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh no, i'ts the mad dutchman, and his sidekick!
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> I love you too :p
<Seveas> (Or is such a joke also off-limits nowadays :p)
<Madpilot> evening all
<Seveas> evening?
<Seveas> it's 7:05!
<Seveas> I just woke up
<Madpilot> 2205 here
<Madpilot> just got back from work
<Seveas> weird canadians, always lagging :P
<nalioth> Seveas: yes?
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Seveas> nalioth, hiya, can I bother you in pm?
<Madpilot> evening Burgundavia
<nalioth> Seveas: any time
<Hobbsee> hi weaselboywhocanttellages
<Hobbsee> Seveas: glad to hear it :P
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: you should have been pleased...
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: oh i was
<Hobbsee> but i'll tease you about ti anyway
<tonyyarusso> how far off was he?
<Hobbsee> 3-4 years
<tonyyarusso> not bad
<Seveas> Hobbsee, so he guessed 10?
* Hobbsee beats Seveas wiht a large club
<Hobbsee> no love for you.
* tonyyarusso is terrible at ages, and hasn't met y'all
<tonyyarusso> 27 +- 5 work?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, hey, at least nobody said "and guessed 3/4 years too high" ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Madpilot> Mrh?
<Seveas> if bob2 asks for access: do NOT give it. He's not the real bob2, but an impostor
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what?
<elkbuntu> yessir?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Hobbsee
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (op abuse.)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> oops, sorry
<Hobbsee> right
<nalioth> lot of you may not remember bob2
<Seveas> he was around until early 2006
<elkbuntu> heh. may i assume this is part of the recent... controversy?
<Madpilot> I think I do - from .au, active a year or so ago
<Seveas> elkbuntu, no, this is just a rat
<elkbuntu> yeah, never met him, but i heard good things about him.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: no
<elkbuntu> the real bob2 was bad?
<Burgundavia> no, the real bob2 was amazing
<elkbuntu> what happened? similar to whiprush's exodus?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: real life happened
<elkbuntu> damn that real life
<Burgundavia> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> speaking of that, i shoudl really do some assignments...
<Burgundavia> Seveas: email sent
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee_> nick Hobbsee
<nalioth> disregard the bob2 thing, i now have control of the nicks in question
* poningru irritates the mad dutchman somemore
<Madpilot> poningru, he's going to have to set his IRC client to ping on 'mad dutchman' now, otherwise he'll miss all the good stuff
<poningru> indeed
* poningru lulz
<poningru> I dont know how you guys do this with a 9-5 job
<nalioth> poningru: you drive a taxi, and have a 25/8 job
<poningru> ...
<maxamillion> poningru: we drink lots of coffee
<poningru> seriously though... come home from work at like 6, you read a bit of /. ,all your rss feeds etc. and bam time for bed already
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<poningru> I need to start better managing my times
<Madpilot> just get less sleep
<nalioth> hi ompaul
<ompaul> morning
<poningru> ...
<poningru> you people are crazy
<poningru> ofcourse better coding skillz help too
<elkbuntu> heh, i dont need to start better managing my time until i actually manage my time
<nalioth> elkbuntu: you started quite a thread today
* elkbuntu struts
<elkbuntu> Yup!
<poningru> que?
<nalioth> poningru: mailing list
<poningru> oh? which one?
<Madpilot> the one one sounder?
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<ompaul> Madpilot, you weasled your continual name calling with your brother into that blog post :P
* ompaul grins
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, and on my blog, and on nixternal's blog, and on the linux-aus list
<Madpilot> ompaul, of course. That was almost the entire point of that blogpost :)
<ompaul> it was rather funny to hear you on the phone and then see his facial reaction to the news
<elkbuntu> i didnt hear Madpilot on the phone... :-/
<Madpilot> hmm? you mean the sip conf. line? I never did use it, so not sure who you heard on there...
<elkbuntu> i think it's because i fed the news through
<elkbuntu> we were talking to imbrandon in that session iirc
<elkbuntu> i cant remember who addressed corey either, was it jono or me?
<Madpilot> hehe
<elkbuntu> its great he can cop such ribbings and not let them get him down though. he'd have been a wreck by the end of the week otherwise
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> I thought it was you - maybe imbrandon knew it too and said it and started to laugh
<elkbuntu> well i had announced it in the room, and he would have been listening at that point
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> I walked in after that part of it
<ompaul> I saw seveas addressing corey with it
* ompaul is still not with it
<elkbuntu> hehe
<poningru> I have no idea what you ugys are talking about
<poningru> guys*
<ompaul> poningru, be happy
* poningru becomes happy
<poningru> :p
<ompaul> it is very very silly
* poningru assumes something during ubucon or the dev week
<ompaul> yeap
<Madpilot> very silly.
<ompaul> Madpilot, you are missing a very in there
<Madpilot> poningru, I let elkbuntu and a couple of other people know one of Burgundavia's nicknames, and they dropped it on him at UDS. I'm evil. But I have fun. :)
<poningru> rofl
<Madpilot> my little brother probably thought he was a continent & a big ocean away from my evil influence at the time
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: welcome to planet ;)
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<Hobbsee> prepare for much madness
* maxamillion braces himself
<Madpilot> not too much. I might tweak my blog to have a planet-only RSS feed, but currently everything is syndicated to p.u.c
<gnomefreak> is there another good rss feed on ubuntu other than planet?
<gnomefreak> like a rss feed focused more on devel?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: devel of what?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: im looking for rss' that focus on ubuntu (more so than linux.com or debian blogs
<Hobbsee> ahh
<gnomefreak> atm the only one i have found is planet since it seems to be most used
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> there's planets for toehr countries, but i think they're no better
<Madpilot> the UWN has an RSS feed
<gnomefreak> thats an idea since i never see it ;)
<Madpilot> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed
<Madpilot> direct RSS link ^^
<gnomefreak> yeah i got it ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hmm.. did Lounge end up being banned the other night or not?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> :O there's a #ubuntu-men...
<Jenna_80> sure there is
<ompaul> or there is now?
<mc44> people like to make a stand, even if it is silly
* PriceChild groans
* ompaul thinks for a moment
<PriceChild> Hopefully this move towards "ubuntu for all" will help get rid of silly things like this
<ompaul> PriceChild, okay lets have a new hirearchy for the ubuntu world
<PriceChild> can we have a code to the death on who gets to be top?
<ompaul> PriceChild, nothing so radical
<PriceChild> actually yeah I wouldn't get far...
<mc44> lets have a pun to the death
<mc44> all hail king ompaul
<PriceChild> Anyway what were you saying ompaul? :)
<ompaul>  #ubuntu #ubuntu-tld-cc #ubuntu-irc-channels_managed_by_the_council
<ompaul> so that makes locos good
<ompaul> you can't join the tld list unless you are on the loco list
* ompaul thinks there would be some screaming and gnashing of teeth of that were to happen
<PriceChild> I'm confused.
<ompaul> PriceChild, the idea was to mark the projects that had CC approval very easily and the rest could not join the trees until they were "approved"
<PriceChild> ahh ok
<ompaul> so for instance #ubuntu-irc-meeting
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i thought that was a legit loco channel
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, what was?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-men
<PriceChild> loco channel for who?
<PriceChild> i'm not saying it isn't legit.... anyone can make a channel if they follow guidelines etc.
<mc44> for us poor opressed men, obviously :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes you poor people
<ompaul> mc44, you confuse your words, repressed is not opressed
<Hobbsee> i dont remember - but i think it is one
<mc44> ompaul: arf :)
<Hobbsee> then again, it does have ao...painful in there
<mc44> yes. /me sighs
<PriceChild> *groan* he's quoting freenode guidelines to me... :(
<mc44> oh he has become well versed in them
<PriceChild> I'm off to lecture
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, dont worry about -men. it's a stupid idea that will never achieve anything except nicely kill the "why isnt there a.. ' attitude -women get
<Hobbsee> ah, fun
* somerville32 fears.
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seeker`> somerville32: You fear LongPointy Stick
<somerville32> Of course.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apokryphos, ping
<apokryphos> Seveas: hey
<Seveas> apokryphos, pm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !staff | unklined exploiter in #ubuntu, "ur_mum"
<ubotu> unklined exploiter in #ubuntu, "ur_mum": Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth, is that you or just your client? i've put ur_mum in a limbo (i.e. +q), i think he needs a kline
<LjL> nevermind :)
<PriceChild> wow only 3 people were disconnected
<nalioth> PriceChild: this is why we do what we do
<PriceChild> indeed :)
<LjL> i think feisty helped too...
<nixternal> you think? :)
<nixternal> I had just noticed working on konversation that it is set to 8001 finally
<LjL> well, konversation at least comes with 8001 as default in feisty
<LjL> yeah
<nixternal> I remember bringing that up last year and it got shot down
<LjL> i'm not too sure about other clients though
<nixternal> nalioth: you remember that? I went to the devs with it and they were like ummm..no
<LjL> perhaps last year it wasn't this widespread yet
<nixternal> no it was...it was pretty much at the peak of the dcc's
<LjL> well, it's quite sad that an irc client would have to connect to a non-irc port by default
<LjL> it's needed though
<nixternal> also, 8001 gets through the proxy at the university lab
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-24
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<concept10> LjL, what you do that for?
<LjL> concept10: i was ready
<concept10> LjL, heh
* PriceChild wonders what is going on...
* LjL points PriceChild to offtopic
<PriceChild> Yeah... I noticed that first and am confused... /me reads even further back
<concept10> LjL, i wasnt about to launch an attack or something.. I meant are you ready for the question of the day
<LjL> concept10: well, i thought you meant ready to kick you, it's not like you specified
<concept10> heh
<LjL> PriceChild: there's nothing to read, it was just the random -offtopic kick of the day.
<PriceChild> ah ok
* concept10 falls out of chair
<umulia> Im here because of the topic on #Ubuntu : Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<LjL> umulia: join ##ljl please
<LjL> umulia: you can join, thank you
<umulia> thank you :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue what a snafus is?
<mc44> situation normal: all f*d up
<gnomefreak> yeah it finally opened
<gnomefreak> the dictionary applet wasnt opening
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jordan_U> Looks like ubotu is down
<Hobbsee> !bot
<gnomefreak> yep hes dead in pm too
* Hobbsee summons the mad dutchman
<PriceChild> woo ubotwo's working then :)
<LjL> err... kind of
<PriceChild> just replied in #ubuntu
<LjL> yeah, i saw
<LjL> it's laggy as hell for some reason however
<PriceChild> still syncing?
<LjL> no, i don't think it's that
<LjL> the disconnects shouldn't have happened either
<LjL> i think it's metabot that's loading the server too much - i've killed it now
<LjL> supybot is for some reason very sensitive to cpu load...
<gnomefreak> bblame pythonn for that :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> damn talk about lag
<PriceChild> haha
<Jordan_U> It's back :)
<Jordan_U> I just got my PM from 5 minutes ago :)
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> but im lagging really bad too
<gnomefreak> and thats not pythons fault its OO.o's fault
<PriceChild> he seems to be pretty fine now...?
<LjL> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu pierces PriceChild's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<LjL> yes, he is
<PriceChild> hey i was writing that as you unbanned him
* PriceChild sniffles
<LjL> @pity PriceChild
* ubotu puts PriceChild in the Total Perspective Vortex
<LjL> it's responsive, and doesn't backfire. fine really
* PriceChild is confused now
<LjL> @shakespeare
<ubotu> Thou mewling doghearted whey-face!
* PriceChild backs away slowly
* LjL shuts all doors quickly
<Hobbsee> oookay..
* LjL backs away with PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: scanners is Scanners are people with telepathic and telekinetic abilities, with a total of 236 of them documented by ConSec, a corporation specialising in weaponry and security systems.
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: scanner is a person with telepathic and telekinetic abilities, with a total of 236 of them documented by ConSec, a corporation specialising in weaponry and security systems.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh no, it's Amaranth
<Hobbsee> !
<Amaranth> leaving :P
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: ping - know much about supybot and rss feeds?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: specifically, tonyybot in ##tonyyarusso is "Unable to download feed" for blogs on LiveJournal or Blogger, but works for Wordpress, Xanga, MySpace, and a few others.  Feel free to poke around with it - I'm baffled.  (The control character is ~ )
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi weaselboy
<Burgundavia> hey Hobbsee
<Burgundavia> hmm, gutsy is boring
<Burgundavia> is there a new kernel yet?
<Hobbsee> that's the purely evil sexy psycopathic bitch from au, to you, thankyou!
<Hobbsee> define borking
<Hobbsee> :P
<Burgundavia> no, boring
<Hobbsee> whcih bit in particular is borking
<tonyyarusso> ....
<Hobbsee> aww
<Hobbsee> drat
<Hobbsee> sorry
<Burgundavia> the only thing that happened my fonts broke
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: since when are you referred to as that?
<Burgundavia> due to hinting not working correctly
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i got hte two first ones today
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: Burgundavia decided i was pure evil, earlier
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Burgundavia> seriously, is there a 21 or 22 kernel built yet?
<Burgundavia> I am too lazy to check the build logs
<nalioth> Burgundavia: you just now got to that conclusion?
<nalioth> it is mathematically proven that women are evil
* nalioth runs
<Hobbsee> it's either 21 or 22.  i think it migth be 22 now
* Hobbsee beats nalioth 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: and that we dont want them in open source?
<tonyyarusso> Wouldn't want them turning OSS evil.  Keep 'em in Microsoft, I say!  :P
<nalioth> no, evil women are fun
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, You mean like Novelle?
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: heh
* nalioth was referring to the tongue-in-cheek gif or jpg of the mathematical formula of the root of all evil bleh bleh 
* tonyyarusso knew
<Burgundavia> right, there has been no linux-meta built yet
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i havent seen that?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: correct
<Burgundavia> is it only the image and -r-m I need?
* Burgundavia is tired and fuzzy
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: http://maxwell.ucsc.edu/~stephanie/girls%20are%20root%20of%20evil.jpg
<Hobbsee> hahahahaha nice
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: your brother wants the boot in -motu
<Madpilot> I don't have ops there, far as I konw
<Madpilot> know, even
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> and do you mean 'he needs removing from -motu' or 'he wants to get ops in -motu'? Two quite different things
<Madpilot> ;)
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<Burgundavia> and Hobbsee, you were thinking before I stepped out?
<Seveas> c'est un weaslboy!
<Hobbsee> Seveas!
<Seveas> where?
<Madpilot> Apparently some nicknames do stick. Imagine that.
* tonyyarusso hopes he has it on hilight now
* Burgundavia is not amused
<Hobbsee> poor Burgundavia...
* Hobbsee wonders if he'll pass a new rule to the COC:  Burgundavia shall not be called weaselboy.
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<tonyyarusso> The nick is available, FYI
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, s/not/now, I think you meant
<Hobbsee> heh
* Madpilot wonders if Burgundavia is starting to wish he'd never done the Linux-evangelist thing with his relatives... :)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, he said a number of times the other week "I should never have installed Ubuntu on his computer"
* elkbuntu huggles Burgundavia
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> poor Burgundavia....
<Hobbsee> we should all go back to picking on the mad dutchman
<elkbuntu> but that's been done to death!
<Hobbsee> i'm sure there are new ways to pick on him
<Burgundavia> is there a reason that powernowd is not run by default?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> heh ubotu's having quite a day :)
<ubotu> h4wk0 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> just a bit of lag there, ubotu
<Jucato> he's been lagging all day...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> would it be possible to have !logs changed for #ubuntu-uk?
<Seeker`> to point to http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mooky> has pricechild been in today ?
<mooky> oops
<Seeker`> I haven't seen him
<ikonia_> logged in with someone elses account
<ompaul> ikonia, :)
<ikonia_> hello
<ikonia_> you called
<ompaul> na just saying hi
<ikonia_> ahh, hello ompaul
<ikonia_> hope all is well
<ompaul> getting therte
<ompaul> there
<ikonia_> good good
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Nom- said: ubotu: fakeraid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia_> ughh irssis is very alien
<ikonia_> irssi even
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> is anyone here able to change the bot responses?
<ikonia_> a few people can
<ikonia_> what response is bad?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> the repsonse to !logs in #ubuntu-uk
<Seeker`> it should be http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> !logs-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> Channel logs can be found at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> there you go :)
<Seeker`> thanks :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<karan> hey, y am i redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic
<karan> i am unable to join #ubuntu
<karan> some help plz
<Seveas> did you rad the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<nalioth> karan: join ##nalioth please
<SportChick> Seveas: heh, I was about to ask that :)
<Seveas> SportChick, :)
<karan> SEveas:i have changed the port
<Seveas> karan, excellent :)
<Seveas> then join ##nalioth for a test
<karan> okie
<SportChick> Seveas: got a sec? :)
<karan> i am the only user there :(
<SportChick> karan: did you join #nalioth or ##nalioth?
<nalioth> SportChick: ##nalioth
<Seveas> SportChick, sure
<karan> ##nalioth
<SportChick> k :)
<karan> Seveas:wats next?
<nalioth> karan: you need to type /j ##nalioth <enter>
<Seveas> karan, if nalioth tested you, he'll unban you
<karan> sorry i made a typo error :)
<karan> nalioth,u can check now
<nalioth> karan: you can join #ubuntu now, thanks for you patience
<karan> nalioth:wat its all about?
<karan> do u really find a bug?
<nalioth> karan: no bugs on you  :)
<karan> may i know the reason ,why i am banned?
<nalioth> karan: you apparently were vulnerable
<karan> wat do you meant ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild resists the continual temptation to "ahoy there Jack_Sparrow" in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> DuckFart_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> duckfart is not in #ubuntu anymore
<ompaul> mneptok, go back to sleep :)
<mneptok> ompaul: yes, dear.
<PriceChild> What's going on? :)
<Daviey> PriceChild, few things - http://www.bbc.co.uk/whatson/
<PriceChild> @lart Daviey
* ubotu throws Daviey into /dev/null
* ompaul puts Daviey on a shelf
<Daviey> ompaul, /dev/urandom
<DuckFart> i believe i've been unfairly kicked from the #ubuntu room
<Seveas> no, you abused the !ops command -- that always gets you banned
<DuckFart> i simply asked for help be because my nick was locked out from me and I didn't know the command to release it. does that deserve being banned from a room?
<DuckFart> you could have simply refused
<Seveas> the !ops command is not for help. It's for emergencies
<DuckFart> or offered the correct command so i could help myself
<DuckFart> Seveas: i'm not getting an answer here
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> this channel is not for support
<Seveas> and I explained why you were bannd
<DuckFart> i understand your explanation, but i don't understand your intolerance.
<LjL> i wonder how you could know about the existence of an !ops command without knowing when it must [not]  be used
<DuckFart> i guessed
<Seveas> ha-ha
<Seveas> credibility--
<DuckFart> i was originally expecting a reply from a bot, not from an actual op
<DuckFart> that's what the "!" was for
<LjL> ...
<mneptok> DuckFart: so now you know. case closed.
<DuckFart> mneptok: thank you.
<Daviey> I think what DuckFart wants to know - how long will the ban last?
<Seveas> Daviey, there are no set times for that
<mneptok> DuckFart: my pleasure
<DuckFart> the length of the ban doesn't concern me. i not happy with the fact that i've been banned because i asked for help the *wrong way*
<LjL> i wonder why the other 1000 people in #ubuntu, most of who, obviously, are there to get help, don't come up with typing !ops to get their help
* gnomefreak wonders why you choose !anything instead of "how do i do ....."
<mneptok> DuckFart: i'm not happy that i don't have a pony. life is like that. when i get upset about it, i usually try to stop thinking about ponies.
* LjL also wonders what would !ops have to do with the problem at hand
<DuckFart> considering i've only been on irc a few times, feel free to expect a few errors on my part
<DuckFart> LjL: if ops aren't there to deal with problems, then what are they there for?
<DuckFart> i had a problem, i asked ops for help.
<mneptok> DuckFart: your first mistake is thinking Ubuntu ops can do anything about Freenode issues
<nalioth> freenode issues?
<LjL> DuckFart: you've got it totally wrong. totally.
<mneptok> nalioth: nick ghosting
<LjL> nalioth: no issues, he just wanted his nick back
<DuckFart> LjL; then educatation is good, banning isn't
<nalioth> ah
<ompaul> DuckFart, it is not an issue for education in #ubuntu however
<LjL> DuckFart, well, if i were a new user on irc (or on anything), i would *not* try typing random commands
<DuckFart> nalioth. for some reasion, i got disconnected, but my nick was still active, i couldn't sign in as myself
<LjL> DuckFart: you surely know of a command called "rm" in Unix. maybe you want to randomly try it with some options?
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok
<gnomefreak> new users know ther eis a bot in there and what the trigger is?
<ompaul> DuckFart, that is what /ns ghost $username $pass is for
<mc44> mneptok: bah, the world didn't blow up :(
<ompaul> DuckFart, you know this place exists, and you could ask here or in -offtopic it was not a ubuntu support issue or even in #freenode
<DuckFart> again, i'm new to irc. i don't know all the commands. i simply went to #ubuntu for help, and was able to give some help in return. i wasn't expecting to know all the irc in the process
<mneptok> mc44: didn't it? ... DIDN'T IT?!??!
<mc44> mneptok: I should go outside and check
<ompaul> DuckFart, your learning ;-)
<DuckFart> ompaul. i didn't know this placed existed until seveas pointed out to me about 10 mins ago.
<ompaul> and I get to say it again :)
<mneptok> DuckFart: before randomly entering bot commands you might want to acquaint yourself with what they actually do. lest you piss people off. which you did.
<DuckFart> mneptok. i simply asked for help. if they don't like it, perhaps they shouldn't be in a position to kick.
<mneptok> DuckFart: and arguing about it is not going to get you any results you want. that's a certainty.
<ompaul> DuckFart, the thing is when !opz is hit up to 20 people get a highlight and stop whatever they are doing and arrive
<DuckFart> ompaul: i didn't know requesting for ops would do that. it's not exaclty posted in the MOTD
<mneptok> DuckFart: then you should not have typed the command?
<ompaul> well you do now, and as I said, you are learning, you'll get the hang of it some day
<mneptok> DuckFart: how is that unclear?
<DuckFart> i'm sorry if i upset anyone by simply asking for help when i got stuck, but if you're going to ban becasue you don't like it, then try finding something else to waste your time.
<gnomefreak> what did you expect it to do?
<nalioth> DuckFart: what did you expect the !ops command to help you with?
<LjL> you didn't "ask for help", you used a command that you couldn't even have guessed existed.
<LjL> stop thinking we're idiots.
<Daviey> gnomefreak, i used it once expecting a list of current ops - whoops
<LjL> there are hundreds of people on #ubuntu everyday
<LjL> they all ask for help
<LjL> and they do that by *asking*
<LjL> not by summoning the ops
<ompaul> game over lets go back to work for a bit on whatever we were working on
<DuckFart> i do know enough that operators of channels are called "ops". i asked the bot using the ! command how to get their attention.
<DuckFart> which i obviously did
<LjL> you got our attention alright. i just wonder why you thought that, among the other 1000 people asking for help, *your* question deserved the ops' immediate attention.
<LjL> again - doing random things (assuming it was random) without knowing what they actually do may have consequences.
<Daviey> I think he thought that ops could somehow help with GHOST's
<LjL> i type a random command on my terminal: i may lose data.
<DuckFart> if the ops command is so important, then perhaps it would be beneficial not to make it so easy to guess for people like me ;)
<LjL> you do random things on irc that happen to be bad: you get banned.
<LjL> welcome to life.
<mneptok> DuckFart: and arguing about it is not going to get you any results you want. that's a certainty. (x2)
<mneptok> DuckFart: i can add the <GIANT_DAMNED_HINT> tag if it would help ...
<Daviey> Should IRC resolution plan be kicked into play?
<DuckFart> mneptok: thank you (x2)
<ompaul> Daviey, no
<ompaul> Daviey, msg me if you want more details
<DuckFart> the IRC resolution?
<DuckFart> LjL; in answer to your earlier question, i wanted ops help because the help i required was not related to the room topic.
<ompaul> DuckFart, okay, do you see the point that !ops is not for general use?
<ompaul> now, not historically
<DuckFart> yes, i do. obviously ops is for emergencies, but that is not entirely obivous for a newcomer.
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-bots
<ompaul> LjL, why?
<Seveas> testing I guess
<ompaul> yah
<LjL> ompaul: err that's a bug actually, i guess
<LjL> i didn't use !ops
<Seveas> yah
<LjL> i just used !-ops
<Seveas> it's a bug!
<Seveas> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> file it
<Seveas> no need to
<Seveas> I'm on it :)
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> file it and get karma
<mc44> in /dev/null
* ompaul runs
<Seveas> @pity ompaul
* ubotu tackles ompaul, sits on ompaul and starts scratching at ompaul's chest
<ompaul> thanks a bunch
<DuckFart> ompaul: yes, i do. obviously ops is for emergencies, but that is not entirely obivous for a newcomer.
<ompaul> DuckFart, so we don't get many newcomers doing it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> DuckFart, do you know how hard it is to treat you seriously with that nick?
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-bots
<DuckFart> like i said, i guessed at the command because i know operators are called ops, and i asked the bot via ! to get the help i asked for
<Seveas> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<Seveas> fixed
<DuckFart> ompaul: i have a twisted sense of humour
<ompaul> DuckFart, and you are dealing with people from many many countries and cultures
<DuckFart> ompaul: i have no doubt of that
* ompaul looks at PriceChild and waits
<PriceChild> *groan*
* PriceChild tries to think up a jono and ducks joke...
<ompaul> hahaha
<Seveas> ROFL
<Seveas> I PITY THE FOWL!
<ompaul> that is brilliant
<ompaul> Seveas, that is pitti the duck
<DuckFart> look for the "Vicar of Dibley" and the duck fart scene, might find it on YouTube
<ompaul> na, I got worse things to be doing, it is not an issue
<ompaul> just hard to convince me to be serious
<DuckFart> ompaul: fair enough. i don't take myself seriously half the time. but it's only a nick
<nalioth> just like your name is only a name
<DuckFart> as long as it put a smile on your face
<ompaul> DuckFart, no, it is just I can't take this person seriously
<ompaul> and if you say vicar of dibley then I really can't take you seriously
<DuckFart> ompaul: ...
<ompaul> DuckFart, I know Dawn F et al
<ompaul> not in real life
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ohh noes we are all dooomed it is mneptok with vioce
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> voice even
<Seveas> doom gone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> nice sign off eh?
<mneptok> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> @lart mneptok
* ubotu signs mneptok up for AOL
<Seveas> @pity mneptok
<LjL> fnnng
* ubotu signs mneptok up for AOL
<mneptok> THAT QUIT MESSAGE ANNOYS ME!
<Daviey> you'd have thought that we would have avoided anything controversial, after what has just happend!
<Seveas> mneptok, bnd over
* mneptok beams brightly
* Daviey sighs
<Amaranth> /cs k mneptok
<mneptok> Seveas: 'tis better to give than to recieve ...
<ompaul> Daviey, perhaps
<ompaul> his quit message is a bit "off"
<gnomefreak> hes been around alot lately maybe last 2 weeks or so
<gnomefreak> i remember that quit message
<mneptok> bah. Bucharest is too hot.
<jenda> mneptok?
<mneptok> jenda?
<LjL> meh don't make such a deal of a quit message with an ellypsis at a sensible place now
<PriceChild> they call jenda "bullet"
<jenda> O_o
<jenda> PriceChild: 3 minute response time is ok :)
<PriceChild> hehe it'll do :P
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: what was your issue with compiz before?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, it wasn't compiz problem... fixed now... my fault I'm sure :)
<gnomefreak> compiz has issues on gutsy is why i ask
<PriceChild> I haven't used compiz for a while
<gnomefreak> .reload
<gnomefreak> darn
<gnomefreak> upgrade depends borked
<mneptok> gnomefreak: no worries. there are other brands of adult diapers.
<gnomefreak> lol :)
<mneptok> better than the pkgsrc "make clean-depends" command
<mneptok> bedtime. noapte buna!
<mc44> mneptok: when you wake up there'll be millions of dell customers waiting for you :)
<mneptok> mneptok: not in Romania there ain't ;)
<mc44> mneptok: no wonder you are talking to yourself :P
<Pici> _3oo3 is trolling again in #ubuntu
<Pici> nevermind
<Amaranth> how do i make ubotu update it's package listing? :)
<SportChick> win stick off
<Amaranth> lose stick off :P
<mc44> win stick on!
<Pici> wax off
<Amaranth> wax on
<Seveas> Amaranth, you don't -- that's done weekly
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> !info compiz gutsy
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Seveas> I could change it to daily
<Seveas> !info compiz gutsy
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.0+git20070516-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: dpkg failure in update to compiz (depends issue on compiz-gtk
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: dpkg is being weird
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Amaranth> compiz 0.5.0+git20070516 doesn't depend on compiz-gtk and compiz-gnome has a Conflicts/Replaces for compiz-gtk anyway
<Amaranth> so it doesn't make much sense
<Amaranth> i did a successful upgrade from 0.3.6 to this package before giving it to seb128
<gnomefreak> !info compiz-gtk
<gnomefreak> !info compiz-gtk gutsy
<ubotu> compiz-gtk: OpenGL window and compositing manager - Gtk window decorator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (feisty), package size 60 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Amaranth> i merged compiz-gtk into compiz-gnome
<Amaranth> since it only had gtk-window-decorator which we build with a metacity dependency
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Amaranth> maybe i was supposed to add a Provides too?
<gnomefreak> that would be why the error
<gnomefreak> compiz depends on compiz-gtk; however: Package compiz-gtk is to be removed.
<Amaranth> i thought Conflicts/Replaces would be enough but i guess that's only for file ownership
<gnomefreak> since compiz-gtk is no longer its own package dpkg wants to remove it
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: should have been enough afaik
<Amaranth> right, but the new compiz metapackage doesn't depend on compiz-gtk
<Amaranth> so it's upgrading things in the wrong order
<gnomefreak> thats not that abnormal though thats why sometimes you have to run dpkg --configure after upgrades sometimes
<gnomefreak> but normally thats more of the release to release upgrades that you see that
<Amaranth> the real wtf is that the workspace switching keybindings are gone (because i change it to use viewports by default and dropped that huge patch)
<Amaranth> so i need some way to override user settings for active_plugins, number_of_desktops, hsize, and vsize
<gnomefreak> i havent played with compiz/beryl on my gutsy sys yet
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> well the workspace switching keybindings added 39 options to compiz-core
<Amaranth> each option is at least 5 lines of code before you even write the function to make it do something
<Amaranth> and ~3-5 lines of XML
<Amaranth> so i said screw that and dropped it, we're using viewports now :)
<gnomefreak> good move
<Amaranth> right now it does 2x2 viewports with the plane plugin
<Amaranth> because we want to use wall/expo and 2x2 is the best way to layout your viewports for that effect
<Amaranth> but wall/expo don't have a release yet so plane is filling in
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-25
<ubotu> In ubotu, Stormx2 said: ubotu, noob is why don't you stfu and rtfm or jfgi, you noob!
<ubotu> In ubotu, Stormx2 said: ubotu, noob is Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LjL> !ban > stormx2    (stormx2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> LjL, subtle like an op :)
<LjL> :P
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: are you busy atm?
<gnomefreak> guy complaining about feisty desktop-effects viewpoints bugs
<Oxy-Cotton> LjL is a good op, he saved us by booting out some troll in -offtopic,
<Oxy-Cotton> Can the leader promote him or something?
<gnomefreak> LjL: fan club?
<Oxy-Cotton> yup
<mc44> I think LjL should be promoted too. Perhaps to Chief Sky Marshall or something
<gnomefreak> Oxy-Cotton: other than being really sarcastic what can we help you with?
<Oxy-Cotton> As king james the 1st said "I rather pay for something that does a job well done, than get something for free, for a mediocre job."
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: I am serious.
<gnomefreak> Oxy-Cotton: you were spamming -offtopic and now it looks like you are trolling in here because you were banned from -offtopic
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: I know, but LjL participates in channel discussions, more so than other ops.
<gnomefreak> Oxy-Cotton: LjL talks in a channel and he bans you and you are here talking about king james for what reason?
* beuno sits back and watches Oxy-Cotton go for ban #2
* nalioth charges beuno a viewing fee
* mc44 promotes nalioth to Grand Archduke
<beuno> aaaaaaw...
* vorian shows beuno where to watch without getting caught :P
* beuno follows vorian
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: I just wanted you people to know he was a good op
<Oxy-Cotton> anyway, about king james
<Oxy-Cotton> He was executed by parliament on june 30th, 1642
<gnomefreak> we know he is, he banned you when you were trolling but what does king james have to do with it and why are you praising him for banning you? maybe you can see where im confused?
<Oxy-Cotton> Oliver cromell was the head of parliament at the time
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: I can see you are confused, I am not praising him for banning me.
<Oxy-Cotton> I am pointing out that he is a good opr
<gnomefreak> when he banned you
<Oxy-Cotton> which, is valuable criticism to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> if he didnt ban you, you wouldnt be here for this reason
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: Yes, when he banned me, because that is when I saw him talking in the channel
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: Yes I would
<beuno> is it me or have there been more of these... "discusions" here then normal?  (think pointless discusions)
* vorian hides in a new spot
* beuno runs for his life
* gnomefreak too confused at why you would troll in an -ops channel brb need smoke :(
<ompaul> beuno, ehh they are not discussions but they will resolve some things
<Oxy-Cotton> LjL: I just did a word count in MS word, 4,043 'f's so far
<LjL> pfff
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: I am not trolling
<Oxy-Cotton> I can see why you would think so, but I really am not trolling
<beuno> ompaul: right, agreed, just seems like they go on forever
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: funnily enough, that's what they all say . . .
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton, if you are not trolling, can you tell us what exactly you are doing cos it looks really like a troll to me, and I only have 14 years on IRC
<Oxy-Cotton> Before I got banned, LjL was engaged in the conversation,
* beuno shuts up now
* ompaul thinks for a moment
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton,  </ SUBTLE HINT >
<Oxy-Cotton> IRC is not somewhere you can use experience.
<ompaul> ehh wrong
<Oxy-Cotton> I have 18 years at living.
<ompaul> I have over double that
<Oxy-Cotton> Does that mean I know all about life?
<ompaul> certainly not
<LjL> @42
<ubotu> Hey, this is terrific! Someone down there is trying to kill us
<ompaul> LjL, a bit low for me :)
<mc44> @64
<LjL> @65536
<Oxy-Cotton> LjL: Can you just unban me for one moment, I need to tell the entire channel something.
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton, I don't think so
<LjL> let me guess, it involves the letter F?
<LjL> no
<Oxy-Cotton> oh
<Oxy-Cotton> well, let me just save this doc as "fff.doc" on my desktop
<Oxy-Cotton> Right next to the firefox icon
<LjL> patience is a virtue
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: share it with us, we'll pass it on, if it's cool stuff
<Oxy-Cotton> if you really want me to share it with you....
<Oxy-Cotton> lol LjL
<beuno> LjL: lot's of virtue in this channel!
<Oxy-Cotton> * lots
<gnomefreak> iirc i have banned him a couple of times in #ubuntu (hence the reason i asked everything i asked)
<Oxy-Cotton> You know all those things I said about kind james the 1st is true?
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton, you want to talk to cotton?
<Oxy-Cotton> What?
<Oxy-Cotton> ompaul: Who is cotton>
<Oxy-Cotton> Sure, I want to talk to him
<ompaul> assumption he is a he
<Oxy-Cotton> gnomefreak: Are you talking about me?
<Oxy-Cotton> I never go into #ubuntu
<Oxy-Cotton> and I am not banned there
<Oxy-Cotton> ompaul: May I please talk to the person?
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton, not up to me
<Oxy-Cotton> ompaul: Who is he?
<gnomefreak> it might have been kubuntu but one of the main channels i remember the nick well
<Oxy-Cotton> NEver
<ompaul>  cotton :No such nick/channel
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Oxy-Cotton> ompaul: Who is he>
<ompaul> no idea
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: do you like using freenode?
<Oxy-Cotton> Why, yes nalioth
<nalioth> i suggest you read http://freenode.net
<Oxy-Cotton> What should I read about?
<nalioth> read the whole site
<ompaul> Oxy-Cotton, let me help you there, that is not a suggestion, it is the best bit of advice your getting today
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
<Oxy-Cotton> ompaul: It is a suggestion actually.
<Oxy-Cotton> You can't make me read it, but it is suggested I do.
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: also, just because you've been banned elsewhere doesn't mean you come here for your interaction
<ompaul> silly silly silly - it is advice, there are lines, read between them
<nalioth> Oxy-Cotton: do as you will  :)
<Oxy-Cotton> nalioth: I will start reading the staff blog first
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Oxy-Cotton> we, I love to spam, so it works out
<Oxy-Cotton> *well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> cilaes called the ops in #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Jordan_U> Can someone ban me for a few hours, I need to get some homework done :)
<nalioth> Jordan_U: network ban?
<fdoving> get some self-discipline :)
<fdoving> a quick google gives you some tips on how to exercise this: http://www.successconsciousness.com/index_000006.htm
<nalioth> Jordan_U: or you could run around doing nasty things in channels and have a weeks vacation  :P
<Jordan_U> Well, if ce.byu.edu is down for you guys too then I guess I can't even do my homework any more :(
<Seveas> @pity Jordan_U
* ubotu --purges Jordan_U
<ompaul> @too early?
<nalioth> oooh nooo, it's ompaul
* ompaul hands nalioth a nooeess for his nooo
<elkbuntu> oh noetry
<nalioth> hi elkbuntu
<nalioth> still in the running for the mostest fastest thread
<elkbuntu> maybe not fastest, but seems to be going for longest
<elkbuntu> no clue if i've managed that yet
<elkbuntu> there's like 60 mails in the thread
<nalioth> at least
<elkbuntu> my last count was 59, no mails since i counted
<Myrtti> I just *hate* awaynicks
<nalioth> Myrtti: we know
<Myrtti> detest or loathe would be good verbs too
<Myrtti> I pity the fools.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> so I'm hearing these rumours that Dell's Ubuntu has Automatix in it.
<nalioth> Myrtti: let us watch our language, please
<beuno> lol
<Myrtti> so I suppose Canonical might have a say in that matter ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, you swore, I am shocked
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> ompaul: just tying the loose ends
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> !whoami
<ompaul> Madpilot, pm?
<Madpilot> ompaul, anytime
<ompaul> Madpilot, you get that?
<Madpilot> did
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* jussi01 asks what wrong with the bot?
<ompaul> it is a bit ill
<ompaul> and I don't have the access to give it a bit of a hand
<GazzaK> poor bot
<ompaul> GazzaK, get it some 3 in 1 please :)
* GazzaK gives it some lube
<GazzaK> instead
* ompaul shakes his head
<Madpilot> kinky
<jussi01> ompaul: have a look at the conversation in #ubuntuforums and youll understand...
<GazzaK> yeah, sorry
<GazzaK> it's not my fault
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> /alias noaway say please, no public aways! http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
<Myrtti> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> far out i wish someone would kick <casey-drunksleep> in #ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> SEP :D
<jussi01> heh Hobbseeas soon as you joined he shut up and went to bed:D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: your part message gets cut off
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: oh?
<Amaranth> <-- Hobbsee (n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) has left #ubuntuforums ("Carrier Pidgeon died mid-flight!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Wome)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ah.  thanks.  fixed.
<elkbuntu> hehe... the pidgeon did not die mid-flight... thank gawd
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes
<Madpilot> no D in pigeon
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  thanks
<Hobbsee> i can never remember
<mc44> no d in Mapilot!
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it's pidgin messing with our spelling
<Madpilot> and another case of English pronunciation not meshing with English spelling...
<elkbuntu> pidgin is actually an English word
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<pricechild> How long as ubotu been like this?
<pricechild> anyone pinged Seveas lately?
<gnomefreak> been like what?
<pricechild> !test
<GazzaK> it's been broken for a while
<gnomefreak> slow or doesnt work at all?
<GazzaK> it does
* GazzaK hugs ubotu 
* ubotu humps GazzaK
<GazzaK> it does that
<gnomefreak> we got it working last night
<GazzaK> but no ! or @ commands
<gnomefreak> !hi
<pricechild> ah so its just encyclopedia...
<pricechild> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ubotu is broken
<pricechild> hehe... I'm sure he'll sort it
* Amaranth smacks ubotu
<Amaranth> bug 1
* Amaranth hugs ubotu
* ubotu huggles Amaranth
* apokryphos wonders if the bot is broken
<apokryphos> a /msg ubotu something removes the first character
<apokryphos> so i.e. /msg ubotu ssomething works :o
<mc44> !!test
<ubotu> failed
<mc44> aha!
<Amaranth> whoa
<Amaranth> f!test
<Amaranth> weird
<Amaranth> @@fortune
<ubotu> I hear the sound that the machines make, and feel my heart break, just
<ubotu> for a moment.
<apokryphos> enjambment
<apokryphos> how poetic ;)
<Amaranth> @@fortune
<ubotu> Kids always brighten up a house; mostly by leaving the lights on.
<Amaranth> haha
<PriceChild> haha good work apokryphos...
<Amaranth> @@fortune
<ubotu> Anyone who uses the phrase "easy as taking candy from a baby" has never
<ubotu> tried taking candy from a baby.
<ubotu> 		-- Robin Hood
<poningru> testing
<poningru> !ops
<DBO> done
<poningru> uh...
<poningru> DBO: thanks ;)
<poningru> but is ubotu dead or something?
<poningru> !help
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> he's picky
<mc44> !!bot > poningru
<Myrtti> !!help
<mc44> :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<poningru> ...
<Myrtti> poningru: he's dropping the first character off
<Myrtti> ooh,
<Myrtti> I got a cloak!
<poningru> well dont go out night with the cloak on... you might scare people
<mc44> eww wikipedia cloak! Bad Myrtti :P
<poningru> ;)
<Myrtti> mc44: I don't dare to try to get a ubuntu one
<mc44> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> my employer might have a say in that, or our customers
<Myrtti> ie. Red Hat and Novell
<mc44> Myrtti: who do you work for?
<Myrtti> s/customers/business members/
<Myrtti> mc44: http://www.coss.fi (in English -link is on the top of the page)
<mc44> Myrtti: bah thats not a real job :)
<Myrtti> I get paid for it ;-)
<Myrtti> and got a cell phone and a phone number and a laptop to do my work with :-P
<mc44> @envy Myrtti
<Myrtti> I should prolly continue documenting the laptop again...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elkbuntu> ooh, so when we need wikipedia pages done, we run to myrtti?
<Myrtti> only if you need some touch up to the Finnish one
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> I politely reject other requests
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<DBO> got a highlight on away do we Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> DBO: no.  was in -motu, so i did a /whois
<Hobbsee> even more annoying seeing as it was in colour
* DBO has colors disabled
<Hobbsee> !away
<GazzaK> !!away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<Myrtti> please, no public aways! http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
<Hobbsee> exactly
<SportChick> Seveas: you about?
<Hobbsee> people, dont argue with me over me versioning you.  you've done the wrong thing with your away, now turn it off, and dont start having a go at me.
<ompaul> SportChick, he won't be back I would guess for at least 5 hours
<SportChick> ompaul: no worries
<SportChick> Seveas: check your pms when you get back
<Hobbsee> sorry...people...the fact that you're brazillian doesnt exempt you from following the rules.
<Hobbsee> i can understand that you may have trouble initially understanding them, whcih si where common sense is useful, and/or asking a brazillian friend who speaks more english than you...
<Hobbsee> but that's still no excuse for not following the rules, nor aquainting yourself with them.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you are in -ops atm
* ompaul scratches his head
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> i know.
<Hobbsee> i'm whinging
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> LjL, ubugtwo please
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: don't you just love it?
<ompaul> LjL, ubotu is suffering from some regex issues
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: very much so.  :P
<LjL> second
<LjL> what about we get rid of !away and just keep !nickspam? seem redundant
<Myrtti> awaynicks are far more popular than nickspam
<Hobbsee> -1
<Myrtti> that combined with public aways
<LjL> yeah but !nickspam is more informative, more general and tells you about /away
<LjL> !away
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubotwo> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<ubotwo> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Myrtti> combine the two and make another an alias?
<LjL> i fail to see how they're not redundant
<ompaul> LjL, don't go editing ubotu until the regex is tidied up :)
<LjL> ompaul: i could guess that much :P
<ompaul> and I concur  away should be an alias of nickspam
<LjL> Myrtti: sure of course i meant make !away an alias
<LjL> we seldom if ever "remove" factoids... we alias them
<LjL> but as for combining them, i think !nickspam already includes everything that's in !away
<Myrtti> hmm.
<LjL> [simulation]  nickspam is <sed> /(see !Away for more details)/(see !Guidelines for more details)/       as the guidelines also link to a detailed article about why away messages are bad
<LjL> and away is <alias> nickspam
<Myrtti> my logic fails to simulate the result, but no matter
<LjL> !test > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<LjL> !info ubuntu-desktop > ljl
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> LjL: please add ubotwo to ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-motu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> !paste > belfegor
* Hobbsee beats mneptok with a spoon
* mc44 spoons mneptok with a Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee runs
* Hobbsee closes the door on mc44 now spooning mneptok 
<mneptok> Hobbsee: more fiber can help with that
<Pici> eww
<Myrtti> PriceChild: good luck :-)
<PriceChild> LjL, could you shove ubotu into #ubuntu-proxy-users please?
<Myrtti> should I kick that bot off #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> I don't know if I hurt someone's feelings, but I think it wasn't an allowed official or even semiofficial one
<mneptok> Myrtti: i would have done the same
<mneptok> (which is hardly a glowing recommendation) ;)
<mneptok> Myrtti: BTW, i am no longer a black vodka virgin :)
<mneptok> Monty Widenius introduced me to it.
<Myrtti> hehe
<mneptok> now all i need is a negative sauna and my sisu will REALLY be running!
<LjL> Myrtti, no mercy with interactive bots on #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hmmm I remember that nick and I think for the same reason...
* PriceChild checks bantracker
<PriceChild> bah not on there.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hey mneptok. back from holiday?
<Oxy-Cotton> LjL
<ompaul> Myrtti, which one?
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, no swap for me:) just ask the swap nazi on seinfeld. <-- wtf?
<mc44> elkbuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soup_Nazi
<nalioth> elkbuntu: if he's not totally banned . . .
* pleia2 liked hobbsee's idea of banning aoirthoir from the entire world
<elkbuntu> i am not going to enter discussion with the twat
<elkbuntu> pleia2, hehehe
<mc44> elkbuntu: hes gone back to the lease which is banned in -offtopic :)
<Pici> Now I dont want to start a debate here, but that seinfeld episode kinda brought calling people nazis out of the realm of taboo
<Pici> Which is why people think it is acceptable here
<elkbuntu> it is not acceptable in an international setting where affected regions and cultures need to feel comfortable
<elkbuntu> s/need/deserve/
<GazzaK> sorry, I was born and raised in Germany, I think it is wrong to call people Nazis
<Pici> Oh, I didnt say that I agreed with it, just pointing out why other people do
<GazzaK> it's like calling me a labour as my current county of residence is run by the labour party, i'd be so insulted
<Pici> Well, I think its a bit worse than that
<elkbuntu> well.. they do have Blair :
* mc44 slaps elkbuntu 
<mc44> :P
<elkbuntu> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ikonia>  ban buttons on standby
<ikonia> kenthomson in the channel
<GazzaK> ikonia, #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I'm only kidding though
<ikonia> he's behaving
<GazzaK> it's sad when you feel like that when a user joins though
<ikonia> it is
<ompaul> ikonia, forgive me if I don't contribute to that discussion, check the buttons for input muted mics etc, and physically check switches on the mic
<ikonia> yeah, he's done that
<ompaul> and funny how it is always this time
<ikonia> I'm going to back away in a minute
<ikonia> yup
* ompaul freaks
<ikonia> almost to the hour
<ompaul> cheers
* ompaul goes to do some stuff away from the keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> 201.209.146.66 joining with various "Academia" followed by a number nicknames, currently 4 clones on the network
<LjL> one clone changing realname (but i banned by IP)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, You around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> PriceChild, just got home (drunk though, so not available for serious things)
<PriceChild> Seveas, got a #ubuntu-nl op who can? There's a guy called ward__ repeatedly wanting someone to tell him why he's banned in -nl :P
<PriceChild> No-one answered when I tried in their earlier.
<Oxy-Cotton> LjL
<GazzaK> ward__ has been banned from #ubuntu-nl, anyone know why?
<ward__> hi all, is #ubuntu-nl covered here?
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I asked for someone earlier... no-one replied.
<PriceChild> ward__, Not really.
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I'll try again now. (Seveas is out)
<Seveas> ward__, repeatedly asking is not going to help...
<Seveas> it's only making it worse :)
<ward__> this is the first time i come and ask here :s
<ward__> they tell me: go ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ward__> so i come here
<GazzaK> Seveas, and he only asked in here as #freenode suggested it
<ward__> and people are pissed at me AGAIN
<GazzaK> ward__, calm down
<Oxy-Cotton> Can someone unban me in -offtopic plese
<ward__> GazzaK, i am calm
<ward__> Seveas, they told me to /msg you or come here, so i first tried to come here
<Oxy-Cotton> You tried the latter
<ward__> latter? sorry i'm not native english i don't understand that word
<ward__> Oxy-Cotton,
<Oxy-Cotton> A thing you climb on
<Oxy-Cotton> Like a rope
<ward__> ok i know what u mean now :-) Oxy-Cotton
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %Oxy-Cotton!*@*]  by nalioth
<Seveas> ward__, ah, ik hoorde van mensen hier dat je het steeds vroeg
<Seveas> dan heb ik ze zeker verkeerd begrpen :)
<ward__> Seveas, wrs bedoelde PriceChild dat ik meermaals vroeg of hij al reactie had gekregen
<ward__> op #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> ik zie in m'n logs alleen een ban van 10 december, dus het is een beetje vaag
<ward__> :s
<Seveas> maar ik ben nu te dronken en te moe om verder te zoeken, dus je zult tot morgen moeten wachten -- bedtijd hier
<ward__> toen had ik niet eens ubuntu installed dnek ik :s
<ward__> no problem
<ward__> slaapwel, Seveas
<Seveas> 'truste!
<GazzaK> Seveas, nr, vroeg hij in #freenode en zij stuurden hem hier, denk ik hij een paar keer vroeg
<GazzaK> did that translate right?
<Seveas> GazzaK, not too bad :)
<ward__> only one small fault :p
<GazzaK> babelfish ftw :-)
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> cheat!
<Seveas> ward__, GazzaK is one big mistake so it's ok
<ward__> how come so many people speak dutch on IRC?
<Seveas> I'm really off now, g'night all
<ward__> byebye, Seveas
<mc44> Seveas: get up early to fix ubotu :)
<GazzaK> ward__, I don't, I just now babelfish
<GazzaK> s/now/know
<GazzaK> see I don't even know english
<ward__> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %Oxy-Cotton!*@*]  by nalioth
<GazzaK> Seveas, my mother would be so upset to see that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> latter == the later ladder == the thing you climb
<gnomefreak> the later could be reworded but you get the idea
<nalioth> it is not the banned folks' place to idle in here and confuse things
<gnomefreak> no but "they think" since im banned from offtopic i can come here and talk about anything i want :(
<gnomefreak> the folks banned from #ubuntu tend to either complian, outright annoy us to unban him/her (lost train of thougth :(
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, having a good day then?
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> god help him
<gnomefreak> anyone reading this guy?
<gnomefreak> lets use --force-$ to install a gutsy package on feisty now it wont let me upgrade to gutsy
<gnomefreak> the bot doesnt pm people :(
<LjL> yes it does
<LjL> you can't use fancy syntax though
<LjL> !bot > gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > bleh is fancy?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> gnomefreak: ubotwo's code is months old. many months.
<LjL> we didn't have that syntax until relatively recently
<gnomefreak> ah ok ill use it without the comments next time :)
<gnomefreak> 18:00 <      gnomefreak > makuseru: lose the caps please   <<< is that a question?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-26
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> !aimglish
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Madpilot> meh. could have sworn I'd put a !tell in for ppl who use txt 2 tlk 2 u
<Hobbsee> !u
<ubotwo> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: ^ ?
<Madpilot> ah, that one. thanks.
<Hobbsee> flemish now too?
<theshadow> please test me
<PriceChild> Hey theshadow
<PriceChild> theshadow, please join #pricechild
<PriceChild> theshadow, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu now :)
<theshadow> ty
<PriceChild> Good good, have fun :)
<theshadow> Hrmm... I can't join kubuntu
<nalioth> PriceChild: you can do it in here now
<PriceChild> haha :)
<PriceChild> Will do that next time then.
<PriceChild> nalioth, I see he also has a banforward from #kubuntu... could you remove that for me please?
<PriceChild> Thanks.
<nalioth> idjits
<Myrtti> good morning
<nalioth> howdy, Myrtti
<nixternal> nalioth: ping?
<nixternal> err, unping...got another guinnea ping
<nalioth> @lart 37 nixternal
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> would be great if them bots actually worked every now and then
<crdlb> add another @ :)
<Myrtti> @@pity nixternal
* ubotu installs WindowsME on nixternal's computer
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@lart
<Madpilot> the bot has indigestion - it's eating the leading character of any command it gets
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> @xpity ubotwo
<Madpilot> wtf? nevermind...
<Myrtti> x@pity ubotwo
* ubotu stabs ubotwo
<crdlb> heh fratricide
<Madpilot> duh. of course, i had the syntax wrong
<Pumpernickel>  @pity Madpilot
* ubotu decapitates Pumpernickel conan the destroyer style
<Pumpernickel> Wait, what?
<crdlb> backfire :)
<Madpilot> Pumpernickel, the bot now has a 'random backfire' function, for added amusement
<crdlb> there's like a 25% chance iirc
<nalioth> except if used on s e v e a s, then it's 100%
<crdlb> and if he uses it, it's 0%
<Hobbsee> @lart Madpilot
<Hobbsee> @@lart Madpilot
* ubotu makes Jack Bauer chase Madpilot
<Hobbsee> @@lart Madpilot
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on Madpilot
<Hobbsee> @@lart Madpilot
* ubotu shoots Madpilot in the face with a rocket
<Hobbsee> @@lart Madpilot
* ubotu sets Madpilot's keyboard layout to gaelic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like 25%...
<crdlb> you need a larger sample size
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @whoami
<Seveas> %whoami
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> ah. so ubotu is dead
<PriceChild>  !bot
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> Just incase.... all it did was ignore the first letter. so " !bot" would have set it off.
<ompaul> Seveas, :-)
<Seveas> hmmmmmmmm
<PriceChild> Think fast!
<Seveas> seems to be a mishap in the LpLogin thing
<tonyyarusso> Or the Apocalypse.  One of the two.
<Seveas> (which needs a restart as well)
<PriceChild> <airthor> ?
* PriceChild walks off to install weekend
<PriceChild> to "a" install weekend.... not to install "a" weekend
<Seveas> apt-get install weekend
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: an even
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> who can kill ubotwo?
<ompaul> Seveas, I think it listens to me if you can tell me the commands :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Is there an %admins ?
<ompaul> %btlogin
<Seveas> ompaul, well, it needs to part some channels :)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I am supposed to be able to, I have not looked at the this stuff ever
<ompaul> no time like the present :)
<Seveas>  @whoami
<Seveas> @whoami
<Seveas> good
<Seveas> it is responding
<Seveas> INFO 2007-05-26T10:43:56 whoami called by
<Seveas>      "Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas".
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> ^whoami
<Seveas> hmm, what was ubotwos control char?
<Seveas> #whoami
<Seveas> +help
<Seveas> ~whoami
<tonyyarusso> &whoami
<ubotwo> tonyyarusso: I don't recognize you.
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> &config plugins.encyclopedia.prefixchar
<ubotwo> Seveas: Error: 'supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.prefixchar' is not a valid configuration variable.
<Seveas> &config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotwo> Seveas: #database, #fallbackdb, fallbackchannel, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> old code :)
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
* Seveas has to run now
<Seveas> bbl
<ompaul> na nothing useful in my books
<ompaul> I'll just mute him
<Myrtti> what are we going to do about lala fella
<Myrtti> aoirthr whatshisname
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: im not against a very long/forever ban on him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Seveas, you around?
<Seveas> ys
<Seveas> @lart DBO
* ubotu --purges DBO
<DBO> can I borrow your expert troubleshooting abilities for a couple minutes? =)
<DBO> fantastic
<DBO> Do you have any clue why someone might have trouble with copying files from one drive to another.  It's moving at 10MB/s, but its not in PIO mode as its a SATA drive
<DBO> I've googled and googled but I cant figure this one out.  hdparm reports proper speeds for them too...
<bbrazil> are both drives on the same channel?
<DBO> sata drives all get their own channels
<bbrazil> what about being on the same controller? Can you get better performance off the drives individually?
<DBO> its not a pre-existing issue for them
<DBO> access times were fine before feisty upgrade
<DBO> Im stumped and admittedly its a bit of an ultimatum that hes going to switch back to windows... but hes going to switch back to windows
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-in, onkarshinde said: ubotu: dell is Dell is offering selected computer systems with Ubuntu pre-loaded. Check http://www.dell.com/open
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ward_> Seveas, ik ben unbanned @ #ubuntu-nl merk ik :-)
<ompaul> LjL, I muted two in several channels, -motu here ubuntu +1
<ompaul> as in ubugtwo
<LjL> ah
<LjL> you can make it part... remember? :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> LjL, I need you to pm me (A) login (B) commands (C) and I can do it next time
<LjL> ompaul, "identify ompaul password", "part #channel"
<ompaul> LjL, sorry I could not find it in my logs
<LjL> ompaul, i don't *have* your password, it's hashed :P and if i run crackerjack on it i get the other people's passwords too
<ompaul> LjL, I'll have to give you a new one :)
<LjL> let me see how it's done
<ompaul> you say goodbye and I'll say hello
<LjL> ubotwo unregister ompaul
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<LjL> ompaul: it said it succeeded, in pm
<LjL> try "register ompaul password" now
<ompaul> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<LjL> % i think
<LjL> or "ubotwo whoami"
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<LjL> meh i don't remember the trigger :P just use "ubotwo whoami"
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<LjL> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<ompaul> ubotwo whoami
<ubotwo> ompaul: ompaul
<ompaul> %btlogin
<LjL> ubotwo admin capability add ompaul admin
<ubotwo> LjL: The operation succeeded.
<LjL> ompaul: try "ubotwo part" now
<ompaul> ubotwo part
<LjL> cool
<ompaul> whee
* ompaul goes to cache that info where it will be useful in the future :)
<LjL> i've removed it from the channels i've seen it in. is there anywhere else?
<ompaul> na but we have to remove the ban :-)
<PriceChild> LjL, -proxy-users
<PriceChild> LjL, although... i'll just deop it
<PriceChild> and leave it there so it can't talk.
<LjL> what is proxy-users by the way? i didn't ask you yesterday. assume we redirect cgi::irc and stuff like that there now?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<LjL> have all the relevant forwards been changed accordingly?
<LjL> seems so. good job, fewer annoyances for us here :)
<PriceChild> been around aaaaaaaages :P
<LjL> PriceChild, *shrug*, i never noticed. i thought we redirected to -ops still.
<LjL> there's so many bans in #ubuntu one hardly notices that sort of things
<LjL> it's two bans in total
<mneptok> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelkbuntu wehere the wind comes sweepin' down the plain!
<elkbuntu> hehe
* elkbuntu pets mneptok
<elkbuntu> so where's ya been, mneptok?
<mneptok> Romania
<elkbuntu> ooh fun. holiday?
<mneptok> conference + holiday
<mneptok> still in Bucharest
<mneptok> http://flickr.com/search/?q=eliberatica&w=all&s=int
<elkbuntu> sounds fun
<elkbuntu> you've probably missed my nice shitstorm i stirred up :)
<elkbuntu> !!ohmy elkbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy elkbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* elkbuntu kicks the laptop keyboard
<mneptok> i'll get you a "I AM NOT FABIAN RODRIGUEZ" t-shirt
<elkbuntu> hehehe. no, my shitstorm is better than that
* mneptok perks up
<elkbuntu> see the sounder list
<Hobbsee> hah, yes.
<elkbuntu> go to here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2007-May/thread.html and try guess which thread im talking about
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: did it achieve what you wanted it to, though?
<mneptok> bah.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i think so
<mneptok> no pix of your b00bz as an attachment?
<mneptok> rip-off.
* Hobbsee beats mneptok 
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> Hobbsee: beat me? you're *just a girl*!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i can still do severe damage with a large bat.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: oh, i have a "large bat"
<mneptok> </ham_fisted_geek_innuendo>
* elkbuntu throws a bucket of cold water over mneptok
<mneptok> (right about now i'm guessing "innuendo" is exactly where Hobbsee wants that bat)
<Hobbsee> i could just damage your "large bat" with my bat, then you'd probably just cry.
<mneptok> but please don't. i have to sit on a plane tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> even better
<elkbuntu> lets hope your carrier pigeons do not go on strike
<mneptok> elkbuntu: well said. sadly, probably the only people that will read it as it deserves are those not guilty of the behavior. :/
<mneptok> BUT ....
<elkbuntu> mneptok, read the responses ;)
<elkbuntu> my point was made for me about 30 times
<mneptok> there was >10% female representation at eLiberatica.
<mneptok> and that pleased me greatly
<Hobbsee> because you could perv on them.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: as i said. "as it deserves" ;)
<mneptok> they read it as they chose to read it.
<mneptok> which sucketh.
<elkbuntu> i cant remember the LCA representation, but it was higher than the average too due to the LinuxChix miniconf
<elkbuntu> mneptok, then got the pointy end of mdz :)
<mneptok> OK, friend is here to take us around Bucharest.
<elkbuntu> have fun!
<mneptok> fankee. don't despair. things will change in time.
<mneptok> until then ..... a/s/l?
<elkbuntu> im not despaired
<mneptok> *poof*
<elkbuntu> it has inspired me to write a talk up
* elkbuntu thwaps mneptok
<mneptok> O:)
<elkbuntu> liar
<mneptok> just giving you a catharsis target, lovey :)
<mneptok> *muah*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, Jucato said: !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Jucato> bah I wasn't identified :/
<Jucato> sorry folks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !offline
<ubotu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes - Not yet available for Feisty
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sevcsik said: !foo is <reply> bar
<ompaul> LjL, can you sync ubotwo with ubotu?
<LjL> ompaul, that's done by default every day at 2am CET
<ompaul> ahh goodie
<ompaul> LjL, and lastly is there a "frozen good db" for the last couple of days in case of tragic accidents?
<LjL> ompaul, currently i'm not keeping one
<LjL> but i think seveas is
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> maybe a good idea to sync a copy of that -1 day :-)
* ompaul tries to make the bots totally failsafeable
<ompaul> okay people my album today is by UFO (well when is it not) and today we have "walk on water"
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> ompaul, will take a minute to change the updating script into a update-and-backup one
<ompaul> :-)
* ompaul thinks LjL is rockin right now
<ompaul> mneptok, so ehh where are you in there without your shades dude?
<LjL> done
<ompaul> we would rather a non scarey photo to show people it would screw the the factoid some
<ompaul> LjL, :) brilliant
<jenda> What do we think about random users' bots in small ubuntu-* channels?
<LjL> and manually synced
<jenda> In particular, a supybot in #ubuntu-cz
<jenda> brought in outta the blue by one of the more regular visitors.
<LjL> i don't think we have any say
<LjL> their operators do
<jenda> I'm an operator there :-D
<ompaul> jenda, we think if they are not approved by an operator we are unhappy
<ompaul> jenda, are you unhappy?
<LjL> then it's your take :P but if the bot works, and there was previously no other bot, i suppose you could let it stay
<jenda> There is locobot, and 'works' is a relative term :)
<LjL> just make it clear that you reserve the right to decide what bots get in
<jenda> It works like any other supybot - it's entirely useless, IMO.
<LjL> ubotu is useless...?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is useless...? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> err
<LjL> that didn't help my point, but thanks
<jenda> LjL: ubotu isn't a supybot, AFAIK
<LjL> yes it is
<jenda> or is it?
<jenda> well, ok
<LjL> with custom plugins
<ompaul> very very custom
<jenda> but that thing has no factoids of any use to us, and is not localised into Czech.
<LjL> even too custom at times :P
<jenda> hehe
<LjL> then ask it to leave
<ompaul> jenda, or get them to make it czech
<ompaul> catalyze :)
<LjL> big loco channels generally have their translated ubotu
<ompaul> jenda, a team that worked on the bot would be useful? it would give people a sense of ownership
<ompaul> of course this is bots owner being happy to play along
<LjL> jenda: if the guy wants to be useful, tell him to fetch Ubotu's sourcecode and use that instead of a plain supybot. then import the ubotu database, and y'all start translating.
<ompaul> jenda, do we have an ack?
<jenda> thinking about it 
<ompaul> jenda, it is a simple YES!
* ompaul shakes his head
<jenda> hehe
<ompaul> dude ask him - it will do your loco no end of good (which means it will do it good)
* ompaul wonders if jenda works for MS in the fud dept at times 
* ompaul runs
* ompaul runs faster
<jenda> ompaul: asked
<jenda> :)
* ompaul hides behind LongPointyStick 
<ompaul> great
* jenda dooms ompaul 
<ompaul> if they say no, now they know what you want for a bot :)
<ompaul> so it would not be unreasonable to say "k tnx by"
<ompaul> as much as I dispise that line
* LongPointyStick pokes ompaul a few times in his back
<LongPointyStick> er, front
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, :)
<LongPointyStick> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> hiya
<LongPointyStick> hey, how's it going?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i just did something stupid
<ompaul> you don't want to know, so we will settle for I am alive and have a smile on my face
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh?
<Hobbsee> what?
<elkbuntu> volunteered to run the linuxchix miniconf at next year's LCA
<Hobbsee> cool!!!
<ompaul> elkbuntu, how is that stupid?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, if you can get raven alder over say hi from me :)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, organise a whole two day conf thingie? i must be crazy
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I have done that in dublin run 16 talks in two days
<elkbuntu> yeah, something like that
<elkbuntu> plus, im currently writing up a talk about equality in open source, to submit for the main conf
* ompaul phears that one
<elkbuntu> i know what im in for
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you need a small team of helpers
<elkbuntu> i've been duely warned, and an example provided since tuesday :
<ompaul> some for pre conf
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i need a small team of clones
<ompaul> and some of during the gig
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you'll be fine...
<ompaul> Hobbsee, trailing dots do not inspire confidence.
<Hobbsee> you'll be fine.
<ompaul> :-)
<jenda> ompaul: you're right
<ompaul> Hobbsee,  yez'll all sound like me soon
* jenda checks ompaul's mode settings...
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!
<jenda> there seems to be no other mode than 'right'
<ompaul> jenda that is quotable
<jenda> :D
<elkbuntu> and his wife will be seeking you out for punishment after he quotes it to her
<Hobbsee> one dot = certain.  2 dots == doubly certain.  3 dots == tripply certain.
<Hobbsee> on that note, though, it's time for bed.
<Hobbsee> night all
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you trying to redefine the lengua franca of irc?
<ompaul> too slow
<ompaul> elkbuntu, my missus will be shown the jenda text I just can't get her to do techie irc :)
<ompaul> she do ubuntu but she no techie text
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> /mode ompaul -r
<jenda> oops, mlock +r is set :)
<elkbuntu> hmm... there is something wrong in the fact that I know I own 3 pairs of toe socks, but can only find one sock from two of the pairs
<elkbuntu> MY TOEZ IZ R COLD!
<ompaul> elkbuntu, for this reason alone I buy socks 5 pairs at a time and I only ever buy black, so when they fade they can go :) but I always have a pair
<elkbuntu> w00t! founded a pair
<elkbuntu> they seem to have got pushed behind the draws due to their chunkiness
<elkbuntu> s/draws/drawers
<elkbuntu> MY TOEZ IS R WARM! XD
<jenda> ompaul: I recently adopted the same strategy...
<jenda> perhaps it was because my 'odd sock' closet became full.
<ompaul> jenda, then you are coming to the school of rightness
* ompaul goes to my irc client setup
<jenda> I'm sure there are so many socks in there, that there are at least two of each type ;)
<ompaul> some things need changing
* tsmithe has no sock pairs either
<jenda> tsmithe: amputation is one possible solution.
<tsmithe> nah
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Seveas> eh-oh
<LjL> cute
<jenda> Huh?
<jenda> Seveas: who are you?
<Seveas> @btlogin
<LjL> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<Seveas> strange
<LjL> he's revolting against you man
<Seveas> indeed
<ompaul> %btlogin?
<LjL> ompaul: perhaps that db backup i just took wasn't useless after all :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ok, so ubotu is broken
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LjL> how broken?
<Seveas> I can't login
<elkbuntu> oh dear
<ompaul> whoami
<LjL> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<ompaul> @whoami
<LjL> @unidentify
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ubotu> OK  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<LjL> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<ompaul> @unidentify
<LjL-> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ompaul> %btlogin
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Seveaz> @login
<LjL> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<Seveaz> @whocmi
<ompaul> ubotu btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveaz> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ompaul> ubotu login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Seveaz: it still recognizes me without even logging in...
<Seveaz> so it's broken :)
<LjL> Seveaz: do you have your hostmask in it? or did you use "identify" before implementing login?
<Seveaz> @login always worked for me
<ubotu> Invalid arguments for login.
<Seveaz> this is weird
<elkbuntu> you are weird
<Seveas> at least I'm not australian
<elkbuntu> no, you're one of those mad dutchmen
<Seveas> ompaul, try @login
<LjL> Seveas: well, launchpad does have you upside down
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Seveas> that just maks me weird, not australian :)
<ompaul> Seveas, it does not work
<ompaul> LjL, he was looking up
* ompaul grins
<Seveas> @user list
<ubotu> _`XeOn_, abattoir, ajmitch, Amaranth, apokryphos, arsen, asac, baconbacon, bdmurray, Bidou, bimberi, Blue-Omega, brainsik, burgundavia, Caraibes, cge, cjwatson, cmacis, cntb, CyberCod, d1gital, danielmarsom, deadhobo, Dimon, DJAdmiral, dkbg, elkbuntu, eracc, eyequeue, fdoving, FTMichael, gnomefreak, H3g3m0n, Hawkwind, Hobbsee, icheyne, imbrandon, jenda, jmibanez, Jowi, jpatrick, jrib, Jucato, Keyseir, (2 more messages)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> kill4killin, kitche, kling0n, Komanjio, LaserJock, LjL, lotusleaf, Madpilot, mako, maxamillion, mez, mneisen, mneptok, mrimbert, nalioth, Nippoo, nixternal, nothlit, ompaul, oqp, pr1cechild, pricechi1d, PriceChild, pricey, rajiv_nair, rawrness, realist, Riddell, rob, robotgeek, Rroet, sabdfl, Seveas, seveaz, shadebug, SilentDis, somerville32, spec, thoreauputic, thunderstruck, tm_t, tonyyarusso, total_meltdown, (1 more message)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> trappist, tritium, uniq, xenol, yarddog, and zorglu_
<Seveas> hmmz
<nixternal> hrm ;)
<seveaz> @login
<seveaz> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<LjL> @hostmask list
<seveaz> #$#@$(*
<elkbuntu> whoami
<elkbuntu> oops
<elkbuntu> @whoami
<elkbuntu> :-/
<ompaul> elkbuntu,
* LjL wonders about joining ubotwo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> it's a freenode error
<Seveas> it also breaks ajoin.py
<Seveas> --- MOTD File is missing
<Seveas> !staff
<Seveas> meh, no bot of course
<LjL> :)
<Seveas> nalioth, ompaul, jenda, alindeman, SportChick, BearPerson
<LjL> a freenode error?
<ompaul> ueap
<jenda> Seveas: hm?
<jenda> whoa
* jenda runs away
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> yeah, both ajoin.py and the bots identify thing initialize on end-of-MOTD
<Seveas> --- Your host is jordan.freenode.net[dancer.frontier.fr/6667] , running version hyperion-1.0.2b
<Seveas> jenda, don't run, fix it :)
<ompaul> jenda you want to ask?
<jenda> I have no idea what it is :)
<jenda> ompaul: feel free, I'd much prefer to be on my way out right now
<jenda> if that's allowable...
<Seveas> MOTD file missing on jordan
<Seveas> maybe on more
<ompaul> Seveas, okay
<jenda> thx
<Seveas> ompaul, I'd advise you not to kill your xchat
<Seveas> since ajoin.py is now also broken
<ompaul> Seveas, noted
<Amaranth> err
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i get a MOTD
<Amaranth> your scripts are broken
<LjL> i'm not on jordan. though
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> right, jordan has no motd
<LjL> Seveas: quick fix, use another server :)
<Amaranth> they shouldn't depend on this
<LjL> calvino is ok
<Seveas> Amaranth, there is practically no message that is reliable enough and late enough in th connection cycle to do this
<LjL> Seveas, make the script/bot run a command after USER and NICK, like PING (or something else that has a predictable reply), and wait for the reply instead
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: 409   ERR_NOORIGIN  ":No origin specified"  - PING or PONG message missing the originator parameter which is required since these commands must work without valid prefixes.
<LjL> seems predictable judging from the rfc
<Seveas> que?
<LjL> [18:16:01]  <LjL> Seveas, make the script/bot run a command after USER and NICK, like PING (or something else that has a predictable reply), and wait for the reply instead
<Seveas> neh,
<Seveas> I added a trigger on 422 (MOTD missing :))
<Seveas> --> ubotu (n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu) has joined #ubuntu-bots
<Seveas> <Seveas> @login
<Seveas> <Seveas> @whoami
<Seveas> <ubotu> Seveas
<Seveas> ah fuck
<Seveas> lost the list of channels
<Seveas> fuck fuckerdefuck fuck fuck
<ompaul> seveas it has one now
<LjL> calm down
<Seveas> ah, logs ftw
<ompaul> Seveas, it is a brand new server and now has an motd
<LjL> [Fri May 25 2007]  [14:01:27]  Whois      ubotu is a user on channels: #kubuntu #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-bots #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-effects #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> though i suppose there might be +s ones
<Pumpernickel> That can't be a complete list - e.g; it's missing #xubuntu, which the bot frequents and which isn't +s.
<LjL> then the bot is +i
<Pumpernickel> Yeh/
<Seveas> it's nowhere near complete
<Seveas> #bzr #edubuntu #jokosher #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-testers #launchpad #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-accessibility #ubuntu-arizona #ubuntu-artwork #ubuntu-au #ubuntu-bots #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-ca #ubuntu-chicago #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-doc #ubuntu-effects #ubuntuforums #ubuntuforums-beginners #ubuntuforums-hardware #ubuntu-gr #ubuntu-il #ubuntu-in #ub
<Seveas> untu-iso #ubuntu-lb #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-marketing #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-midwest #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-motu-torrent #ubuntu-mozillateam #ubuntu-mythtv #ubuntu-ni #ubuntu-nl #ubuntu-no #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ohio #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-proxy-users #ubuntu-release-party #ubuntu-uk #ubuntu-us #ubuntu-x #ubuntu-youth #xubuntu #xubuntu-devel #xubuntu-offtopic
* Seveas off for dinner now
<nalioth> Seveas: you ran?
<nalioth> rang?
<fdoving> Seveas: in the ubotu-userlist, uniq and fdoving are both me, i use uniq because that's the one i have the password for. might want to delete one of them.
<PriceChild> hey faight you want a test for the dcc exploit?
<PriceChild> (nalioth, you sure its ok to do them in here? ;) )
<Pumpernickel> Testing in here?
* Pumpernickel braces himself
<faight> um, i just wanna get back in #ubuntu :)
<faight> but if ya gotta test me, then please
<faight> i'm on port 8001
<PriceChild> faight, hmm can you join #pricechild please where I'll conduct the test. (sorry to move you around)
<nalioth> PriceChild: go for it
<nalioth> the automated system of reckoning is no longer active
<nalioth> doesn't keep you from getting reckoned with later, though (if you are malicious)
<PriceChild> faight, are you sure you cannot join #ubuntu ?
<faight> yeay
<faight> it works now!
<faight> woohoo
<faight> w00000t!!
<PriceChild> Have fun
<faight> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> Solust is flooding kubuntu channel
<stdin> taddel tail :p
<ubotu> In #xubuntu-offtopic, hyper_ch said: !forget hyper_ch
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Hultiz called the ops in #ubuntu
* PriceChild didn't think he deserved a remove... but they're all in on it together i guess
<nixternal> wth, that is to many ops calls
<nixternal> I wonder if he is ctcp'n the people or something...because they kept doing it way after he said what he said
<Seveas> fdoving, neh, I'll keep both, ubotu will keep adding them anyway ;)
<fdoving> Seveas: ok :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-27
<Tm_T> mooh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i'm joining ubotwo
<LjL> ubotu has been unresponsive for 15 minutes
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<LjL> Hobbsee: "ubotwo whoami"
<Hobbsee> yep, found it
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<LjL> ubotwo part
<nalioth> ubo part two
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Gallius> test me...
<nalioth> Gallius: stand by
<Gallius> k
<Gallius> ...
<Gallius> i guess im good
<nalioth> Gallius: you are indeed.  Thanks for your patience  :)
<Gallius> k ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> hi Burgwork
<LongPointyStick> er, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey LongPointyStick or Hobbsee
<Myrtti> good morning
<tonyyarusso> hey
<SportChick> wn 135
<tonyyarusso> eeek
<tonyyarusso> thassalotta windows
<elkbuntu> i've seen more
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu
<SportChick> hiya elkbuntu :)
<nalioth> hi y'all
<Myrtti> yawn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> well... I may just have spammed the living <censored> out of Planet Ubuntu - my blog was having some sort of code indigestion, and when it cleared it posted over a dozen copies of the same post...
<nalioth> do you need klining here, before you blog takes over your irc client, Madpilot ?
<Madpilot> not too likely, thank Dog :)
<Burgundavia> nope
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, nope, what?
<Burgundavia> spamming planet
<elkbuntu> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> 'sup
<Burgundavia> not much
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> the bugtracker wont let me in keeps poping up the certs. i have had of 15 already
<Burgundavia> which one?
<gnomefreak> using @btlogin
<gnomefreak> im checking someone that should be banned he seemst o be in there and i want to make sure he wasnt unbanned before i ban him
<gnomefreak> FreedomFighter [n=supybot@75.28.59.55] 
<gnomefreak> 04:11 -!-  ircname  : Supybot 0.83.1+darcs
<gnomefreak> can i concider that a bot?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yay, elkbuntu!
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, hmm?
<gnomefreak> this look promising  mzfckr [i=mzfckr@you.just.got.owned.lv]  has joined #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that you got announced
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, oh, aussiechix list. yeah. the need to start working on the proposal
<elkbuntu> next lca is going to be busybusy time. i suspect i'll end up running the ubuntu booth again, as well
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> although running both at once would be...hard
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> well, the miniconf goes for the first 2 days, and this year, the open day was on the second last day
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  shouldnt be too bad then
<Hobbsee> and you'd have help for the ubuntu one, from ubuntu-au?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i should have some help for the chix miniconf from other chix, but still, that leaves alot of organising
<elkbuntu> s/for the chix/from the chix/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> is there some kill the l33t speak factoid
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<gnomefreak> !l33t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l33t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !u | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Hobbsee> ompaul: killing the l33t is against the COC, i believe
<ompaul> Hobbsee, well I would like to know what I was being asked ;-)
<Hobbsee> ohhh...
<Hobbsee> @unleet foo
<Hobbsee> @help filter
<Hobbsee> @list filter
<ubotu> aol, binary, colorize, gnu, hebrew, hexlify, jeffk, leet, lithp, morse, outfilter, rainbow, reverse, rot13, scramble, shrink, spellit, squish, stripcolor, supa1337, undup, unhexlify, and unmorse
<Hobbsee> @help undup
<ubotu> (undup <text>) -- Returns <text>, with all consecutive duplicated letters removed.
<Hobbsee> ont sure there si an unleet one, then
<ubotu> defrysk called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> strange feeling -offtopic convo is only gonna end badly
<gnomefreak> busy?
<gnomefreak> you may see bot attck in other channels
<gnomefreak> attack
<gnomefreak> if any staff is around can you please *-line @AMarseille-256-1-88-4.w90-9.abo.wanadoo.fr
<Hobbsee> looks suss
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> Hobbsee: ?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ?
<gnomefreak> i have a feling iver seen that before
<Hobbsee> [20:08]  <gnomefreak> if any staff is around can you please *-line @AMarseille-256-1-88-4.w90-9.abo.wanadoo.fr
<gnomefreak> ompaul: jenda k-line or something that ip
<elkbuntu> i love it when they all use the same hostmask
<gnomefreak> they are bots
<gnomefreak> using same hostmask
<ompaul> gnomefreak, where?
<ompaul> #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<gnomefreak> i got rid of them in #ubuntu already
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, roryy said: ubotu, beer is a nourishing drink that sustains many free software hackers.
<elkbuntu> haha
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: I just banned the FreedomFighter the other day
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: it looks like he had his bot in there
<gnomefreak> or that was a way around the ban
<gnomefreak> either way hes ogne again :)
<gnomefreak> gone
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: ljl banned him a day or 2 ago also iirc
<jenda> hmm
<gnomefreak> or that was feistyfawn....
<ompaul> anyone got an issue with me cleaning out some of the douglas non nick and non forwarding bans - we should recover some of that ban space
<gnomefreak> i dont
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> it is quite a list
<ompaul> but I am here most of today tomorrow and tueday
<ompaul> tuesday
<ompaul> we have about three times that left
<mc44> Hobbsee: oh no, definately a troll :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, zaggynl said: !zaggynl is <reply> some random guy on #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> afternoon all
<Hobbsee> hiya
<ikonia> hey Hobbsee
<ompaul> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hey
<gnomefreak> ikonia: good morning
<ikonia> morning to you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> !no envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !no envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> !no envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ubotu> I know nothing about envy yet, Seveas
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> !unforget envy
<ubotu> I suddenly remember envy again, Seveas
<Seveas> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Seveas> !no envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks that works :)
<Seveas> @pity mp
* ubotu signs mp up for AOL
<ompaul> ahaha
<ompaul> should I laugh?
<ompaul> should I cry, who knows, tune in next week for another episode of irc on the internet backroads
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I feel the discussion at -offtopic might be going awry
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, to a degree. feel free to take him on. you'll have the support of all the other ops
<elkbuntu> me however, im off to bed. night
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I'm not sure if I've got op flags there
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: problem solved
<Myrtti> 0_0 gah.
<Myrtti> I think I'll pass...
<Oxy-Cotton> Cam I be unbanned now please
<PriceChild> Oxy-Cotton, the banning op is not here. Please come back another time.
<Oxy-Cotton> "Women are like computers, you can't live without them, and you can't fix them with a hammer"
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<GazzaK> that's not nice
<PriceChild> Oxy-Cotton, Please come back another time....
<PriceChild> grrrr...
* PriceChild wonders if anyone else is around to review that...
<Flannel> Hi all, I'd like to file a complaint against PriceChild for stifling a perfectly fine -offtopic conversation.
<Flannel> You all know how... well, most of you know how to get a hold of me, if you want to discuss it further.  Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@pool-71-183-226-118.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ my review- care to comment my ban
* ompaul is annoyed now
<PriceChild> Thanks
<ompaul> wrt flannel you were correct
<PriceChild> he should be thankful I'm not noticing the "downloading mp3s illegally" conversation...
<PriceChild> although they seem to have stopped quoting torrent sites
<poningru_> someone wanna take a look at #defocus, this kid corey is trying to pull something in #kubuntu, or atleast planning on it
<PriceChild> poningru, thanks
* PriceChild just noticed that's a staff social channel...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ompaul: don't ban him, just quiet him
<ompaul> nalioth, now that I am not annoyed ya
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@pool-71-183-226-118.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@pool-71-183-226-118.nycmny.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Aresilek called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> known offender?
<nixternal> heh, didn't last long, PriceChild pwnd um
<PriceChild> eeek i think he was referring to * Pycckuu ... ...........
<PriceChild> wait no he wasn't :)
<PriceChild> a quick pm with him...
<PriceChild> <Aresilek> i thought it was there to  tell us what ops were on...
<Seveas> bollocks
<Seveas> not with the ':P' latr
<PriceChild> that's what set me off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-19
<Jack_Sparrow> nixternal You areound perhaps
<bazhang> wow part message from |[Petey]|
<vorian> nice
<vorian> if he can't figure out ubuntu... he's gonna go for gentoo?
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (bloodangel)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (bloodangel)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: thanks
<Hobbsee> 85%....oh dear.
<Seeker`> 85%?
<Hobbsee> used of bandwidth for the month.
<Baltazaar> I just started a new Ubuntu related channel, and have some questions... Am I in the right channel?
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: What is the channel for?
<Baltazaar> well... I feel that the #ubuntu channel gets very overcrowded with total newcomers, and that the language specific #ubuntu-xx is somewhat too "small" so I opened up #ubuntu-advanced, to be something "in between"
<Baltazaar> English speaking
<Baltazaar> what do you think about that?
<Seeker`> I dont think it is a great idea personally
<Seeker`> others may disagree, but there have been discussions about splitting #ubuntu before, and it was generally decided that it is a bad idea
<Seeker`> whether a problem is "advanced" or not is totally subjective
<Seeker`> you will get people joining from #ubuntu asking the same questions in both channels, because they aren't getting support quick enough in one
<Seeker`> it splits the helpers between the channels, so ome problems will get missed
<Pici> Baltazaar: How long did you spend in #ubuntu before deciding this?
<Baltazaar> there is like 1000+ in #ubuntu and questions fly by, some is unnoticed. I realize that it is hard to decide if problems is advanced or not, but I miss a more technical competent channel
<Baltazaar> well... I've been using it since 2005
<Pici> I mean in the IRC channel.
<Baltazaar> on and off for some time
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: I suspect that everyone that joins #ubuntu think that their problem is "advanced" (i.e. cannot be solved by googling in < 1 min)
<Seeker`> because if they could solve it by googling in < 1 minute, they probably would have done so already
<Baltazaar> no. that's the problem
<Seeker`> huh?
<Baltazaar> many answers to the questions is in the faq on ubuntu.com
<Baltazaar> it's like google gets priority 2
<Baltazaar> #ubuntu 1
<Seeker`> but most people will think that their problem is advanced
<Baltazaar> that's a problem
<Baltazaar> ;-)
<Seeker`> and you try to enforce an "advanced" question only policy in your channel, you will spend most of your time redirecting users, rather than helping people
<Baltazaar> true to some extent
<Seeker`> and then people will get pissy with you, because you decide that their problem isn't advanced enough, and noone will respond to them in #ubuntu, so you should help them instead
<Baltazaar> still think it's in it's place
<Seeker`> how do you plan to enforce the "advanced questions only"?
<Seeker`> who decides what is advanced
<Baltazaar> well... I was thinking about explaining something in the topic
<Seeker`> a) that doesn't answer either of the questions
<Pici> Baltazaar: We have policies and procedures in place that need to be completed before a new channel is created within the #ubuntu namespace on Freenode.  In addition, something like this would be subject to the approval of the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<Seeker`> b) can you define what counts as advanced definitively in 2 lines of text?
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow: I am here now
<Seeker`> c) noone reads topics
<Jack_Sparrow> May I have a quick pm
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: ^
<Baltazaar> thinking
<Baltazaar> well, I see your point, but I'm pretty sure that you see mine as well
<Seeker`> you still haven't answered the questions
<Baltazaar> I know
<Seeker`> and, as far as i'm concerned, the problems outweigh the benifits
<Baltazaar> guess that must be a test-of-time thing
<Seeker`> its a general splitting-up-#ubuntu-wont-work thing
<Pici> The argument agaWe already had enough trouble near Hardy's release ferrying people into #ubuntu+1 to deal with beta/rc questions.
<Pici> er, I guess I didnt finish writing that, oh well.
<Seeker`> Pici: better luck next time :P
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: It doesn't help convince me it is a good idea when you haven't answered the questions I asked 10 minutes ago
<Baltazaar> I'm not planning to. I believe the only way to find out is learning by doing.
<Pici> We're only being stubborn about this because the question comes up often enough and we decide the same way often enough that its not worth it.
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: You need to have a point to start from to find otu by learning
<Baltazaar> That would be ##ubuntu-advanced, then....
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: I want to know how you actually plan on stopping people from asking non-advanced questions, and who decides what is non-advanced
<Baltazaar> That would be a bot answer, directing them to #ubuntu, because the question is too general
<Seeker`> how does the bot know what is an advanced question?
<Jack_Sparrow> nixternal May I have a brief pm
<Baltazaar> regex?
<Seeker`> Do you happen to have a bot capable of understanding normal speech?
<Seeker`> if so, can I have it, as I know of a couple of companies that would be very interested in it
<Baltazaar> It would be a piece of work
<Pici> *sigh*
<Seeker`> and what exactly would these regex's look for?
<Seeker`> Would you have the irc client set the "simple bit" when it sends text to the channel?
<Pici> Seeker`: pm?
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<Seeker`> Pici: sure
<Baltazaar> I'm starting to catch fire here...
<Seeker`> sorry
<Seeker`> I apologise if I am coming across as a bit hostile
<Baltazaar> I was asking for opinions... I got that ++
<Seeker`> my point is that doing it automatically is virtually impossible
<Baltazaar> I know that
<Seeker`> doing it manually would be time consuming
<Seeker`> and there isnt really a way of stopping people from asking "simple" questions
<Baltazaar> just that its so insanely many people out there using Ubuntu, and ubuntu.com lists #ubuntu as the help channel, so it gets flooded...
<Seeker`> the idea of splitting #ubuntu has been discussed several times before, and each time it was decided that it wasn't feasible
<Baltazaar> I hear you
<Jack_Sparrow> We do try to triage then into networking, sound effects etc
<Baltazaar> being in #ubuntu, makes me want to go back to #slackware, if you know what I mean. People in that camp knows about google, compiling etc....
<Baltazaar> And you do get flamed if you ask a gg:"your question here"
<Seeker`> Baltazaar: Isn't slackware aimed at more expereienced people though?
<Pici> Baltazaar: You may want to have a gander at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ if you havent already.
<Pici> I'm taking off for the night.
<Baltazaar> maybe so... I've been using it, but Ubuntu is nice, hassle-free (most of the time), and I like it. Just sad that the main irc channel is so totally on the other side of the planet
<jdong> Baltazaar: most distributions with a self-validated barrier of knowledge have communities like that...
<jdong> Baltazaar: I've dabbed in FreeBSD, Windows product team, and Gentoo before ubuntu.. and they all feel that way
<jdong> it's a side effect of the barrier to entry
<jdong> good thing or bad thing, it's too late at night for me to reflect
<Baltazaar> sure...
<jdong> FWIW the forums does have a separate section for beginners
<Baltazaar> I feel that people prioritize like 1. #ubuntu 2. Forum 3. Google, and actually doing something, like reading error logs.
<Baltazaar> if they know where to find them
<Seeker`> but thats what people that are new to linux do
<jdong> Baltazaar: that's a fairly logical/typical workflow...
<Seeker`> thats what most people do, really
<jdong> Baltazaar: not everyone is so technically inclined as to automatically know how to jump to #3
<Seeker`> "typical" linux commnities tend to be different because most of the users are geeks / programmers
<Seeker`> who know what to do to fix problems. The average person just wants a working computer
<Seeker`> right, 4:45am = bedtime. Night.
<Baltazaar> don't let the bugs bite
<bazhang> Baltazaar, is there something else to discuss? this channel has a no idle policy.
<Baltazaar> sorry... leaving...
<lnxidiot> hi all
<AtomicSpark> some guy named lnxidiot is complaining to #freenode that he was harassed by the ubuntu channels when he tried to get help
<lnxidiot> help me dear god, the embarrassment!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> lnxidiot, what is the issue
<AtomicSpark> i see no logs of this as i've been on the channels for a few hours now. just thought i'd let you know :P
<AtomicSpark> oh. and look he followed me in here. lol.
<bazhang> AtomicSpark, thanks we can take care of this; if that is all then there is no idling here
<lnxidiot> can I please have some help with cdrecord?
<bazhang> lnxidiot, come back to #ubuntu for that
<lnxidiot> ok
<bazhang> no idling here please lnxidiot
<bazhang> !idle | lnxidiot
<ubottu> lnxidiot: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/05/18/cute-puppy-pictures-wid-da-sound-a-muzic/ GOOOOOOOD morning #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> and an EXCELLENT week.
<jussi01> Hello Myrtti! :D
<Myrtti> (this week is bound to be more excellent than the last since it's really difficult to get any worse from rock bottom, though I've seen those weeks too)
<bazhang> haha
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<bazhang> the real question is: when will ubottu be able to huggle again :)
<jussi01> bazhang: never
<bazhang> :0
<Myrtti> :-> lifes little compromises
<jussi01> nah, maybe Ill eable it again sometime...
<jussi01> enable even
 * jussi01 goes to look which plugin that was agian...
<Myrtti> jussi01: don't do it
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehe
<mnepton> ompaul: you here?
<mnepton> (UDS, not IRC)
<Myrtti> I'm starting to think this tv7 feller is reincarnation of Asus-tek
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> and I'm not even joking
<bazhang> never saw asus enough to compare
<bazhang> I think I understand now
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> ip's don't match though
<bazhang> odd; the actions do seem to though
<Myrtti> okies
<Myrtti> so that explains it
<bazhang> aha
<Amaranth> jussi01: Can we get the bot in the uds channels?
<Amaranth> jussi01: at least #ubuntu-devel-summit and #uds-desktop
<ompaul> #ubuntu-irc
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> #uds-community
<Amaranth> who else has access to the bot?
<Myrtti> and here we have the lag...
<Myrtti> moi
<Amaranth> eep lag
<Myrtti> so do you probably
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> bad one
<Myrtti> I'm suffering it too
<Myrtti> which channels was it?
<Myrtti> ompaul, Amaranth
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-devel-summit, #uds-desktop, #uds-community
<Myrtti> ubottu: join #ubuntu-devel-summit
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> yeah, i can't do it either :)
<ompaul> there are a basically 6 tracks http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
<Amaranth> @join #ubuntu-devel-summit
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: amaranth
<Myrtti> @whoami
<Myrtti> humdidumdi
<ubottu> Myrtti: myrtti
<Amaranth> yay AC cooling my laptop
<mnepton> @whoibe
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> yay coffee time
<Amaranth> except they're still talking about pulseaudio in here
<Myrtti> LjL: poit
<jussi01> ubottu:  join #ubuntu-devel-summit
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> ubottu:  join #uds-desktop
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti_> woo, full 7 minutes of lag before dropping off
<jussi01> ubottu:  join #uds-community
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> heya Myrtti
<Myrtti> oh lawd
<Tm_T> yes dear?
<ompaul> he has a reason ....
<Myrtti> fcol
<Myrtti> that tv7 feller really starts to tick me off soon
<Tm_T> hahah
<Myrtti> he's just like asustek
 * Tm_T ticles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> though a bit more $adjective, perhaps
<ompaul> !didntwork
<ubottu> Factoid didntwork not found
<ompaul> !did not work
<ubottu> Factoid did not work not found
<bazhang> haxt
<jussi01> !doesntwork | ompaul
<ompaul> !didnotwork
<ubottu> ompaul: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubottu> Factoid didnotwork not found
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> !didnotwork is <alias> doesntwork
<ubottu> I know nothing about didnotwork is <alias> doesntwor yet, Myrtti
<bazhang> telling me to stfu
<jussi01> Myrtti: make didnotwork something first
<Myrtti> !didnotwork is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no didnotwork is <alias> doesntwork
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jussi01> !didnotwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Myrtti> bazhang: in pm?
<jussi01> :)
<bazhang> in channel; in PM was the full nine yards
<haxt> Anyone alive?
<bazhang> yes haxt how can we help you
<haxt> Why are power-stricken people always quick to gun, when they are the ones that are offtopic?
<haxt> When someone is helping three different people at once and he gets kicked from #ubuntu, that really makes him want to come back and help you know that
<haxt> All of ubuntu staff should be proud of an operator who boots someone ACTIVELY helping as he was booted.
<Myrtti> your language was unacceptable
<Myrtti> period
<Myrtti> we appreciate your helping the users
<haxt> First off, a single acronym once, WHEN I DIDN'T KNOW is not unacceptable.
<haxt> I'm not done.
<haxt> Secondly, it was in a PM.
<Myrtti> funny, my lastlog shows the acronym too
<haxt> And that has nothign to do with my needed booting in a chan.
<Myrtti> and I don't see you pm'in me
<bazhang> it was in channel, and after asking you to stop offtopic chat
<haxt> THERE WAS NO OFFTOPIC CHAT
<haxt> WHAT ARE YOU TAKLING ABOUT
<haxt> LOL
<haxt> Dude can you read english?
<ompaul> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Myrtti> haxt: nownow
<ompaul> haxt, be nice
<haxt> Well I've said it about 10 times now.
<haxt> And he keeps saying "offtopic chat".
<haxt> What?!?! HOW?!?! There wasn't any.
<haxt> It's mind-boggling how someone NOT typing in the channel can come out of nowhere and claim offtopic chat.
<haxt> ompaul: it's an honest question.
<haxt> I am seriously like, dumbfounded.
<Myrtti> fine
<haxt> I am to think the ubuntu userbase is experienced, and educated.
<haxt> Like me.
<Myrtti> then sit down and relax and someone will try to explain it to you
<Myrtti> since you are, as you said, dumbfounded
<haxt> Alright, please do.
<Myrtti> as I said
<Myrtti> we really appreciate you helping people in #ubuntu
<bazhang> die-hard hackers use ubuntu; when I put on my black hat I use knoppix
<Myrtti> it's nice to see people getting helped and giving help in return
<haxt> Not to interrupt, but why did bazhang just paste that? It's not even the whole line and is entirely out of context.
<Myrtti> but we as ops have to take care that the people in need of help arent' confused with chitchat that isn't directly connected to ubuntu support
<haxt> Okay, well that never occurred.
<bazhang> when being asked to stay ontopic you said some unacceptable language as well
<Myrtti> theres too many users and too many ubuntu newbies and even more, too many irc newbies to allow that
<Myrtti> bazhang: ssssh
<haxt> Myrtti: True, However he was the one who began the offtopic rant. I was helping someone, they asked me a qusetion about ubuntu recursive hidden wildcards.
<haxt> And what did I do but tell him I don't use Fedora, which he referenced to not having to use it
<haxt> and I said to him the two linux distros i do use, as to what i could help him with
<haxt> and said that's it's fine, he didn't need to use the wildcard he just used /src
<haxt> bazhang came out of NOWHERE
<haxt> and was like !ot | haxt
<Myrtti> well then we have a situation of that reflects the "Laws of communication"
<haxt> No./
<Myrtti> the amount of misunderstanding is proportional to the amount of communication
<haxt> I believe that you have poor judgement in your staff.
<haxt> No.
<haxt> Not at all.
<haxt> Myrtti: I'm sorry I can see you are trying to protect him.
<haxt> I don't really care at all about this situation. I just think for YOU.
<Myrtti> no, I'm trying to mediate
<haxt> I am saying, ubuntu has a good name
<ompaul> haxt, the first part of this is important for this
<haxt> I don't want to see it tarnished by poor staff.
<Myrtti> you're both getting pissed of for a minor reason
<ompaul> !guidlines
<ubottu> Factoid guidlines not found
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<haxt> Myrtii: I'm not pissed off.
<haxt> I could care less about bazhang.
<Myrtti> well agitated then
<haxt> I am here to talk to you about your staff.
<haxt> You are anyone that has the ears on staff.
<haxt> I like ubuntu, and want to help it's users.
<Myrtti> our staff is voluteers as much as you are
<haxt> I agree with it's message.
<haxt> Yeah well you need to close the gates.
<haxt> Community-driven doesn't mean everyone needs ops.
<ompaul> and not everyone has ops
<haxt> ChanServ grants + bazhang
<haxt> +o*
<haxt> that's ops k
<haxt> Alright, whatever.
<Myrtti> haxt: that's because he is an op
<Myrtti> not because anyone is
<haxt> I'm done. Okay. okay.
<haxt> You guys don't get it.
<Myrtti> I think i do
<haxt> What then?
<Myrtti> What then
<haxt> You don't see.
<haxt> lol
<haxt> All I came here to say.
<Myrtti> I think you're not getting us...
<Myrtti> but do go on
<haxt> Getting "us"?
<haxt> See, you already have invisible lines drawn, even though you say ops are peopel like me.
<haxt> lol
<haxt> Anyways.
<haxt> Like I way saying before you interrupted me.
<ompaul> haxt,  perhaps you would like to read the guidelines doc and associated documents you might find it interesting
<haxt> ompaul: you have no idea that i have read them are are reading them. are you vnc'd to me? can you see my desktop? can you view my history? no.
<haxt> Anyways, AGAIN interrupted.
<haxt> I was trying to say.
<haxt> I was fully functioning as a productive member of the channel #ubuntu
<haxt> and out of nowhere
<haxt> bazhang came out
<Myrtti> yes, we heard that already
<haxt> and decided to power-trip and act like an authoritarian.
<haxt> And that makes YOU
<haxt> not just bazhang
<haxt> look bad
<haxt> to not just me
<haxt> but those other peopel that i was helping
<haxt> that pm
<Myrtti> haxt: he's an op, watching over the flow of the discussion
<haxt> d me and said "WTF?"
<haxt> no he wasn't
<haxt> lol
<haxt> that's the thing
<haxt> he wasn't watching
<haxt> if he was he would've seen the conversation
<Myrtti> oh for crying out loud
<Myrtti> so now you've got vnc to his desktop?
<haxt> wow. ok. im done with you kids.
<haxt> later
<Tm_T> ...
<jdong> lol
<gnomefreak> for some reason i think i remember him from a while ago
<Myrtti> I couldn't get even the half of what I tried to tell him through
 * wgrant stifles a laugh.
<gnomefreak> that nick is very fammilar to me
<jdong> Myrtti: yeah 3-word delimited sentences don't flow well
<jdong> for some silly reason
<jdong> I dont know
<jdong> exactly why.
<haxt> It's just funny. There were about 3 people helping in the channel, including me, for about the last 3 hours. And then this shit happened. Well now I guess you have those 2 guys and bazhang all of a sudden is now helping people in his broken english. What a good substitute.
<haxt> Goodbye freenode.!
<jussi01> right...
<Tm_T> oki
<jussi01> So when did we get a promotion to "staff" ?
<Tm_T> we are channel staff?
<jussi01> Hrm... I thought the word was operators
<Tm_T> I thought too
<jussi01> arent staff the guys from freenode?
<jussi01> (and gals)
<Tm_T> network staff yes
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> sigh
<jussi01> Myrtti: I love it!
<Pici> *sigh*
<Myrtti> it's a true prayer that I sometimes recite
 * Pici just got done reading the backscroll from last night.
<Hobbsee> mmm.  fruitcakes.
<Hobbsee> gotta love the irc variety.
<bazhang> haha
<Hobbsee> (in general, not that guy in particular)
<Myrtti> mmmm raspberry
<Myrtti> /me goes to ransack her jam stash
<PriceChild> Anyone heard anything from paladine lately wrt irseek?
<PriceChild> i gave him the page i wrote a few viewpoints on but haven't heard anything since
<Pici> I have heard nothink.
<Hobbsee> guys, just be greatful we didn't get the maggot.  Hopefully he'll never find #ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> ( http://rafb.net/p/G7CRIk57.html for context, among others)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> that is a great story
<Hobbsee> and the noobfarm quote from last night
<Hobbsee> bazhang: yes....
<bazhang> was just thinking about it in fact; weird
<Myrtti> LjL: poit
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (TheNerdGotchU (pasting & floodbot is missing it))
<PriceChild> Morning Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Back later, need to go on my morning forced march... Dr's orders
<jdavies> PriceChild: -ca under attack
<jdavies> !staff | Russian's in -ca again - help!
<ubottu> Russian's in -ca again - help!: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> one mo
<jdavies> PriceChild: quick, +m it
<Myrtti> 18:48 < no0tic> hi all, I left the ubuntu-it irc team and passed all contacts to jester-, he is  now the new point of reference for the italian group. Unfortunately he doesn't  speak english
<Myrtti>  no0tic> Myrtti, yes, there's twilight (an ubuntu-it loco councillor) that is a co-admin
<Myrtti>           and the alternate contact for the main channel
<Seeker`> why has no0tic left?
<bazhang> wow angry away message from linuxkid
<ubottu> matthew_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> idiot
<Seeker`> Pici: What about prefix's language?
<Tm_T> indeed
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Argonium)
<Pici> Wait, this isn't AOL?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Are questions invisible on AOL?
<PriceChild> aol, aim, w/e
<PriceChild> aol chat rooms?
<Pici> I remember those
 * Seeker` hasn't been in an aol chat room
<PriceChild> I'm talking with matthew_ in pm btw
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-20
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What about?
<PriceChild> ops
<PriceChild> (and dearie me, i almost just typed '!ops' before checking myself)
<Seeker`> hehe
<Seeker`> is he being reasonable?
<PriceChild> yup
<Seeker`> cool
 * gnomefreak so glad i got awway from aim
 * gnomefreak goes to try to get away now
<bazhang> blog pimping on #u?
<Pici> bazhang: If its relevant, I dont see why it would be offtopic.
<bazhang> read the link; linux is in the title but not exactly a wiki :)
<bazhang> !officialdocs
<ubottu> Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<bazhang> maybe that should be updated then
<bazhang> or a new one added: !randomblogposts :)
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang: bazhang
<Seeker`> lies!
<bazhang> !seeker`
<ubottu> Factoid seeker` not found
<bazhang> hmmm
<Seeker`> jussi 01 will get annoyed with you if you add joke factoids.
<Seeker`> :P
<bazhang> more annoyed you mean :)
<Seeker`> yeah
<Pici> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available due to most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team being at the Ubuntu Developer Summit.  Please be patient.
<Pici> feel free to edit to make more grammatically correct
<bazhang> as most of the seems better
<bazhang> ie as most of the ... is at
<Jack_Sparrow> make it more better?
<bazhang> betterer :)
<Pici> now I'm more confused.
<bazhang> !no ff3rc is The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !ff3rc
<ubottu> ff3rc is The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Pici> bazhang: much better.
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> oops
<Pici> !no ff3rc is <reply> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the  Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<bazhang> beat me to to it Pici :)
<bazhang> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the  Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<nickrud> hallo, anyone home?
<tonyyarusso> ya?
<nickrud> been away for a long time, just checking in. Seeing if there's anything I really oughta know
<tonyyarusso> not particularly.
<tonyyarusso> how long?
<nickrud> several weeks. I was able to make time to audit the last cc meeting, but I've been gone since.
<tonyyarusso> nothing really since the mtg
<nickrud> ok.
<Jucato> heads up on bloodboy in #ubuntu and #xubuntu posting <bloodboy> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/883/av1894tg1.gif
<jussi01> morning all!
<Jucato> yo
<jussi01> does locobot still exist?
<jussi01> @load Alias
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @slap Jucato
 * ubottu slaps Jucato with Joe Jaxx's Large Swedish Fish Candy
<jussi01> @unload Alias
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<Jucato> pfft! no fair!!
<jussi01> :D
<bazhang> bloodboy in ubuntu now (though quiet so far)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, domino14 said: ubottu: domino14 is the ruler of the universe
<Myrtti> the crowd demands a photograph of ompaul at Ubucon. JPG or it didn't happen.
<bazhang> :)
<ompaul> it will happen soon enough a photo of this line in red ^^^
<mneptok> Myrtti: i have my camera with me and am currently sitting next to ompaul. i'll get you your picture. :)
<Myrtti> goodygoody \o/
<ompaul> url on the way
<juliux> Myrtti: there is your requested foto;)http://ubuntu.juliux.de/bilder/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=1792
<bazhang> is that Vista?
<juliux> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> me hides
<ompaul> I don't think so - perhaps I should remove you for trolling!
<juliux> ompaul: +1
<bazhang> :(
<ompaul> some jokes are not jokes
<bazhang> sorry too much time in offtopic the past hour
<Amaranth> eww community room
<ompaul> Amaranth, whaaaaaa
<mneptok> http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/uds
<Myrtti> awwwwwww ♥
<Myrtti> ompaul: you're cute ♥
<Amaranth> metaphotos
<bazhang> awesome albums juliux :)
<juliux> bazhang: thxs
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: ♥
<juliux> i do my very best
<Myrtti> ompaul: you look exactly like I thought you would
<Myrtti> :-)
<juliux> ompaul: is getting coffee atm;)
<Myrtti> /me hugs ompaul
<ompaul> :-)
 * ompaul installs more coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<juliux> apt-get install more coffee
<juliux> more coffee ;)
<Myrtti> if you meet a Finn called Timo, ask him where he works... ;-)
<ompaul> sudo get me a coffee :P
<juliux> ompaul: you are not a member of the coffee-admin group;)
<juliux> Myrtti: i will try
<Myrtti> we had a little chat the other week it would be nice that he has some company there, but I'm yet such a minor player in our company that no one even thought of sending me there too
<Myrtti> though he's not in the position to do more than talk to *his* superiours about it
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> I wish I could be there with you
<juliux> Myrtti: go to the airport, ask for the next flight to prague and everything is well;)
<Myrtti> lol :->
<Amaranth> Myrtti: you work with tjaalton?
<Myrtti> I just paid my rent :-<
<Myrtti> Amaranth: no, Mirv
<Myrtti> ie. Timo Jyrinki
<Amaranth> ah
<Myrtti> he applied for ubuntu membership the last cc meeting
<Myrtti> oy, fruit toffee = jaw jam -> sneezing hurts
<mneptok> Myrtti: i have met some Finns, but do not know if Timo was among them
<ompaul> mneptok, you did not introduce yourself?
 * ompaul regrets already
<mneptok> ompaul: sabdfl has asked i interact with people as little as possible
<Myrtti> http://iki.fi/tjyrinki/
<mneptok> you know, out of respect for the project
<Myrtti> mneptok: pft.
<ompaul> which is why I am not human or something
<mneptok> Myrtti: ah yes, the face is familiar
<Myrtti> back to work.
<Myrtti> have to fiddle with latex and mediawiki
<Amaranth> mneptok: i can see that
<ompaul> ompaulirc on flickr
<Myrtti> I feel as disappointed as I was in August when I couldn't attend Assembly
<Myrtti> now I can't attend UDS
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> ompaulirc doesn't show any photos
<ompaul> they are all public afik
<ikonia> can't see anything
<ikonia> it asks me if I meant "impaler" rather than ompaul
<Myrtti> ompaul gives two piccies of bicyclist
<ompaul> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26757470@N06/
<Myrtti> oh.
<ikonia> is the output of ff3rc true
<ikonia> it's not available as developers are away
<ikonia> surly it's not worth updating to rc until "final"
<Myrtti> ikonia: it may be an excuse, it might not
<Myrtti> anyway the amount of people whining where's my rc is horrible
<bazhang> almost like release day
<ikonia> I agree on that
<ikonia> common sense just says it would be silly to update beta 5 - 6 7 , rc 1 -2 3 4 , stable
<ikonia> may as well just wait for "stable" and do a worthwhile update
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-24
<jdavies> YAY, bot back
<jussi01> argh... now I cant be evil anymore... :/
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> glguy: anything else you need help for?
<jussi01> Hey Myrtti have a lok at this: - my backyard lastnight: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/10904/
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> I've got squirrel babies in my backyard
<Myrtti> well, basically
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
<Myrtti> save me from laeg
<Myrtti> he thinks I'm an idiot
<Jack_Sparrow> Any other ops around?
<jdavies> Jack_Sparrow: hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Howdy..  did we have any more bible spam last night after I talked with the isp?
<jdavies> not sure, I restarted irssi this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: in which channel?
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> what?
<Myrtti> I'm not at my best
<Myrtti> it would probably be better not to be on IRC at all
<Myrtti> poke me if I start to act bad.
<Myrtti> dad is in intensive care
<Gary> Myrtti: go, don't sit here stressing (hope he is alright)
<Myrtti> I actually started to tune my mpd again
<Myrtti> and tweaking boodler
<Myrtti> wonderful software that is
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Hope he gets better soon
<Myrtti> life is a terminal disease, an alcoholic with diabetes, high cholesterol and bloodpressure isn't in the best condition ever, but... yeah. I hope they get him fixed and scared enough to take care of himself more
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Gary hugs Myrtti 
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Hugs from me as well
<Seeker`> does the hardy installer give a warning that stuff may break if you try to resize partitions in the installer?
<nosrednaekim> hello, could you have a look at what JOSEITO is doing on #kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> seems to be trolling..
<Jack_Sparrow> nosrednaekim Joining now
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> nixternal Thanks...
<nixternal> no problemo
<PriceChild> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm going to see Feeder tomorrow, you all fail.
<nosrednaekim> Feeder?
<PriceChild> Only the *greatest* band in the world.
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<tritium> U2?  Where?
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> +10 tritium
<tritium> :)
<PriceChild> U2...? US?!
<PriceChild> tritium: watch Bill Bailey on U2.
<tritium> Who is Bill Bailey?
<PriceChild> #;o
<PriceChild> *:O
 * tritium googles
<PriceChild> tritium: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EDuK46ZqFM
<PriceChild> I can't check its the right one righ tnow
<tritium> ok
<PriceChild> but it shouold be about a catastrophic systems failure at one of their gigs
<tritium> I see.
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I like his opinions on the BBC news theme
<tritium> Well, I guess it's about time I install flash...
<PriceChild> Seeker`: that's almost my favourite
<PriceChild> Seeker`: if it weren't for the merry go round
<PriceChild> magic roundabout is what i mean
<Seeker`> PriceChild: link?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> Seeker`: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARBajLHHCHs
<Seeker`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AodciConUGQ
<tritium> I'm still waiting for ubuntu-restricted-extras to finish installing
<tritium> PriceChild: that was silly
<PriceChild> tritium: hmm?
<tritium> PriceChild: the U2 bit
<PriceChild> :D
<tritium> Might have been funny, if U2 wasn't *SO* much more than guitar effects.  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild That youtube is funnny
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-25
<flip2405> okay
<flip2405> im still banned
<flip2405> its been like a month
<PriceChild> :btlogin
<flip2405> ?
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<flip2405> hmm
<PriceChild> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<flip2405> wtf you talking about
<PriceChild> flip2405: have I been addressing you?
<PriceChild> There's also no need for the language, regardless.
<flip2405> any one know of a program to do a screen record
<flip2405> what language
<PriceChild> flip2405: this isnot a support channel
<PriceChild> flip2405: 'wtf'
<flip2405> well
<PriceChild> flip2405: are we talking about a ban in #ubuntu?
<flip2405> its been a month
<flip2405> im still banned
<PriceChild> Because if so, its been a week.
<flip2405> in channel #ubuntu
<flip2405> regardless
<flip2405> they said they would lift it in 48 hrs
<PriceChild> Or is there another ban in another channel that was a month ago?
 * PriceChild has a look at logs
<Pici> flip2405: with that nick?
<flip2405> yess
<flip2405> blah blah
<Seeker`> flip2405: You should be patient, he'll get back to you
<flip2405> oh
<flip2405> no
<flip2405> i was testing a screen record program
<Seeker`> this probably isn't the place for that :)
<flip2405> I didnt mean to
<flip2405> btw bantracker fail you wont find it with bantracker pricechild
<Pici> Why is that?
<flip2405> they couldnt find it on there last time
<Seeker`> flip2405: I remember the conversation with you in here about  a week ago
<flip2405> Yes
<Seeker`> when was "last time"
<flip2405> im still banned
<flip2405> a week ago
<Pici> From my logs: #ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/f514be066  #ubuntu-ops: http://pastebin.com/f7850472e
<Seeker`> A week ago you were here because Jack_Sparrow had just banned you
<flip2405> Yes
<flip2405> n its been a week
<flip2405> one of you said 48 hours
<Seeker`> So what is this about "a month ago"?
<flip2405> I was exadurating
<Pici> heres my ops log for when he was ban evading, gotta go: http://pastebin.com/f36bd0825
<flip2405> Yes and i quit evadeing because uhhg yeah i wanted to be unbanned but w/e i got what i need now
<PriceChild> flip2405: I'm going to lift the ban seen as it has been a week.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | flip2405
<ubottu> flip2405: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> take a look through there please
<elkbuntu> and if you need a quieter channel, you should use #ubuntu-classroom
<Seeker`> flip2405: is there anything else we can help you with?
<flip2405> Pricechild umm i just happen to be one of those volenteers
<nalioth>   /topic
<flip2405> ??????????/
<Seeker`> flip2405: He is referring to the "no idling" part of the channel topic
<flip2405> oh well my7 bad
<Seeker`> flip2405: I think it is a hint that you should leave if you have no more questions that need answering
<flip2405> Umm maby you should kill me?
<nalioth> perhaps the unbanning was premature . . .
<flip2405> pce
<Seeker`> -00:56:10- Seeker`: lo
<Seeker`> -02:00:34- flip2405: ?
<Seeker`> -02:05:56- Seeker`: nothing major, I just wanted to make sure you understand that your actions after your ban meant to it was in place for much longer than it would have been originally
<Seeker`> -02:09:31- flip2405: well
<Seeker`> -02:10:02- flip2405: you have a week until i come back if its not removed ill share a little video of what im doing to another irc server that will be done to this one
<Seeker`> nalioth: ^
<nalioth> i'm aware   :(
<Seeker`> I guess he missed the fact that was unbanned
<jrib> this was now?
<tritium> I hope he's been banned again, if not klined...
<Seeker`> jrib: yes, it was just now
<Seeker`> I cant ban people anywhere apart from -uk
<bazhang> he seems mild compared to the bible tract guy warning to stop making ubuntu..or else
<tritium> Are you serious?
<bazhang> yup
<tritium> Or else what?
<bazhang> 7 diff nicknames kept spamming bible tracts
<bazhang> did not specify or else what
<Seeker`> tritium: I dont think we ever found out
<tritium> bizarre
<bazhang> very
<Seeker`> nalioth: is there anything you are going to do about flip?
<nalioth> Seeker`: he's gone
<darkscript> voice test.
<darkscript> so what is this place
<ubottu> In ubottu, lianj said: what is "bot"?
<ubottu> In ubottu, lianj said: what is "bot"?
<Myrtti> darkscript: can we help you somehow?
<darkscript> i'm not sure
<Myrtti> you're not sure?
<Myrtti> how did you know to come here?
<darkscript> seemed like a nice place to meet people who know what they are doing and are worth it to talk too
<darkscript> /list | grep ubuntu
<Myrtti> a-ha
<darkscript> i'm not an idler
<Myrtti> and what would you like to talk about?
<darkscript> i leave when i shut down
<darkscript> anything linux based..and what ubuntu is all about
<darkscript> i'm a fedora guy new to ubuntu
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> this is not a chat channel, anything not related to ubuntu support is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkscript> that place is huge
<darkscript> how can you meet people there lol
<Myrtti> this channel is for main channel operator issues
<Myrtti> not for chatting
<darkscript> oh well sorry for the trouble
<Myrtti> no prob
<Myrtti> see you at -offtopic then
<darkscript> maybe
<jussi01> Morning Myrtti!
<jussi01> that was interesting...
<Myrtti> it was
<Myrtti> I've got a puffy eye that's dark and looks horrible.
<Myrtti> great.
<Myrtti> and a headache
<jussi01> Myrtti: did someone hit you?
<Myrtti> no, just cried a lot yesterday
<Myrtti> jussi01: /sb goto 21:14
<jussi01> Myrtti: *hugs*
<Myrtti> I did listen to India.Arie's Ready for Love -song a bit too many times, too
<Myrtti> 'purely my own fault
<Myrtti> /me prepares to call the hospital
<Myrtti> COFFEE damnit
<jussi01> Myrtti: you need to go to hospital to get a caffeine drip?
<Myrtti> jussi01: /sb goto 21:14
<Myrtti> :-<
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah :/ (was a lame attempt to cheer you up)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: :D at LP list
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hm?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh, the bug?
<jussi01> yeah
<Hobbsee> jussi01: or the bugsquad list?
<jussi01> oh, I didnt look
 * Hobbsee thought the bug was particularly good
<Hobbsee> "why don't you include what you already do?"
<jussi01> it was a great bug :D
<Hobbsee> oh yes.
<jussi01> bug 197788 for anyone else interestd :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197788 in launchpad "Many people are mistakenly subscribing to launchpad-users@" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197788
<jussi01> morning stdin
<stdin> morning jussi01
 * stdin wishes his laptop would stop freezing for no apparent reason...
<bazhang> kracker bears watching
<bazhang> goos-fraba
<bazhang> ward1983
<jdavies> hi bazhang
<bazhang> hello jdavies
<jussi01> morning jdavies
<jdavies> morning jussi01 :)
<bazhang> he may be joining or not; no response yet (ward1983)
<jdavies> well....
<bazhang> at any rate he is unmuted. seems to have been resolved in PM.
<PriceChild> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2513918491_71073ea06c.jpg The laptop on the lap on left looks tiny....
<PriceChild> its *actually* the size of 3 small houses
<jdavies> !seenserv
<ubottu> Factoid seenserv not found
<PriceChild> ( Amaranth ^ )
<Myrtti> !seen
<ubottu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<Amaranth> Why poke me? :)
<Myrtti> !seen is <reply> foo
<ubottu> But seen already means something else!
<Myrtti> !seenserv is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Amaranth> oh, picture :)
<PriceChild> If someone tries to use !seen, they will put a word afterwards... and it will break
<Amaranth> dude that laptop is 13.3"
<jdavies> Myrtti: people keep doing !seen <person> tho
<Amaranth> just looks small because a giant is using it :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth: don't think i haven't remembered the one from sevilla
<Myrtti> !no seenserv is <alias> seen
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Amaranth> yeah, i broke it in half and got two laptops ;)
<PriceChild> haven't forgotten..
<Amaranth> actually i borrowed the little one from a friend
<Amaranth> i don't wanna give it back
 * jdavies notes that tyler keeps flooding
<PriceChild> Where is this?
<PriceChild> ah #ubuntu
<bazhang> robg
<Seeker`> bazhang: excuse me?
<jdavies> Seeker`: #ubuntu
<Seeker`> what about robg?
<bazhang> very unhelpful
<bazhang> either reinstall, medibuntu has everything, or google it.
<PriceChild> google.com
<bazhang> compiz probs-->go to medibuntu?
<bazhang> just a quick question; what is +tncz in this channel header (xchat)
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Seeker`> +t is topic protected
<Seeker`> +c is no colours
<bazhang> thanks read it. but in ot and #ubuntu there is just () nothing
<Seeker`> +n is no external send (people cant message the channel from outside)
<Seeker`> 7:#ubuntu-offtopic(+Lcntz)
<Seeker`> 5:#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)
<Seeker`> Thats what I have
<bazhang> I have () and () for those two
<bazhang> just happened by the way.
<bazhang> quitting xchat and restarting had no effect.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: use irssi instead
 * tonyyarusso runs
<bazhang> haha thanks tonyyarusso
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: good advice
<jdavies> tonyyarusso: I agree
<jrib> no love for weechat?
 * tonyyarusso thought jrib would have been trained by now, searches for some Huggies
<bazhang> perhaps a system restart; this is really strange.
<bazhang> I give up.
 * jrib gives bazhang his channel modes back
<PriceChild> bazhang: xchat gets confused, use /mode #channel to update it
<bazhang> irssi works :) xchat bug then
<Myrtti> Irssi <3
<bazhang> PriceChild, thanks :)
<Myrtti> .
<bazhang> irssi is nice but need way more reading up on it :)
<Myrtti> ./help is a friend
<Myrtti> Should I apply for membership?
<bazhang> in slashdot Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> No ubuntu
<bazhang> oh osrry
 * PriceChild wouldn't approve you
<Myrtti> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 25 2008, 18:33:52 - Next meeting: EMEA Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 2 days
<PriceChild> *hides in an emp proof bunker grinning*
<Myrtti> Im on mobile,  no emp.
<Myrtti> here we go
<Myrtti> ugh, this xfce4-terminal is just horrible
<Myrtti> I'm getting irssi redrawing errors all the ime
<yit4s> hello evryone
<yit4s> everyone*
<PriceChild> yit4s: what's up?
<yit4s> nothing much
<yit4s> just killing the time
<yit4s> pricechild, are you a bot? :p
<bazhang> yit4s, read the /topic :)
<Myrtti> yit4s: this is not a chatting channel
<yit4s> jshjashashakjshkajshkajshkajshkajsh
<Myrtti> yit4s: scoot off
<yit4s> okie :D
<yit4s> bored as hell!
<Myrtti> that was fun
<emma> Hi guys. I would like some guidance from the -ops
<jussi01> emma: how can we help?
<emma> Someone just asked how to disable their password. I guess that's something I could help a person do but it's also something that seems potentially not in their best interest. In situations like that, how do we prefer to help people?
<stdin> you ask them why they need to do that, then use your judgement
<emma> Okay I shall do my best.
<emma> Did anyone else want to give me any feedback before I part?
<stdin> if they really want to find out, they'll find other ways, so just try to guide them
<emma> Okay. Take care then, thanks.
<jussi01> emma: Id agree with stdin.
<emma> Okies.
<bazhang> most problems are self-inflicted?
<Myrtti> most are
<bazhang> guess I'm lucky with my hardware then
<alan_m> hi everyone, we have a user thats continuously changing nicknames and ignoring requests to stop in #ubuntuforums-beginners, our team leader is offline, is there anybody that can help out with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m I dont have ops in there but I will join anyhow
<alan_m> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<alan_m> well...jack, he stopped for the time being.
<alan_m> so...i dont know if he will start again or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> I will stay joined for a bit just in case
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m who was it?
<alan_m> edoram32mb
<alan_m> well folks ill be back in a bit :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<alan_m> thanks Jack_Sparrow, sorry to call you then suddenly have to go offline.
<Jack_Sparrow> not a problem
<Myrtti> have to say that emma is doing a great job at #ubuntu, she has the patience of an elephant
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I agree, and I took her aside the other day and told her so.. She and I had a very long heart to heart a week or so ago
<ffm> Hey, is there a way I can talk with a mailing list admin privately?
<jdavies> ffm: a lists.ubuntu.com admin?
<jdavies> ffm: the mailing list page states who the admin is at the buttom of their info pages.
<nalioth> email them directly?
<ffm> nalioth, jdavies, thanks.
<ffm> Would they have the ability to remove posts from the archive?
<jdavies> no
<jdavies> Only Canonical have the power to do that
<ffm> jdavies: How would I ask them that?
<jdavies> ffm: What is the issue in question?
<ffm> jdavies: May I pm you?
<jdavies> anytime
<ffm> jdavies: Sent.
<jdavies> ffm: Replied.
<ffm> jdavies: Replied to the reply.
<Seeker`> I'm assuming that the two of you have some sort of way of telling if you have a PM other than telling each other in here?
<ffm> Seeker`: Of course not, that'd be too easy.
<PriceChild> PriceChild just saw Feeder.
<PriceChild> And it was good.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: :O
<PriceChild> wow is someone jealous
<juliux> hi Seeker`
<PriceChild> Yes emma, you are helping in #ubuntu, thankyou. However it is not necessary to hilight me whenever someone thanks you. Sincerely, PriceChild
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> lo juliux
<juliux> Seeker`, if you ever meet ompaul be prepared to have some spare time;)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-18
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> o4o
<LjL> +1
<Flannel> haha
<Flannel> We should just append mikem to the list of taboo topics! :)
<Matr|x> i will change my mind for being use ubuntu caz bad helper 
<LjL> kthxbye
<Matr|x> bad helper on ubuntu room
<Matr|x> they give me ban :O
<Flannel> Matr|x: You were forwarded here because you had trouble paying attentions to the instructions in #ubuntu
<Matr|x> wow if i did so bad things:D if im tourism :D
<Flannel> I'm hoping you're willing to listen here, and learn to be a better participant in #ubuntu, so we can let you back in.
<Matr|x> i dont know english
<Matr|x> little english i do
<Matr|x> i cant read
<Matr|x> i can undrstand little
<LjL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Matr|x> they will not help me 
<Matr|x> they are stuped like me :D
<Matr|x> if that possible i would know my web cam name and version 
<Flannel> Matr|x: This is not a support channel,
<Matr|x> so wher i can go :O 
<Matr|x> im banned from the ubuntu support channel 
<Flannel> #ubuntu is the proper channel for that question
<Matr|x>  #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<LjL> Matr|x: don't PM me please
<Flannel> Matr|x: If you were paying attention, I already told you: I forwarded you here (instead of banning you out right) in hopes that you'd be able to fix your misbehavior
<Matr|x> fuck u alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 
<LjL> that clears it up
<Flannel> Indeed.
<Matr|x> yea its fucking mad me :S
<Matr|x> why u ppl do that with me :S
<LjL> because you're being arrogant.
<LjL> and abusive.
<Flannel> @mark Matr|x
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> tux11 almost sounds drunk
<LjL> more than almost
<Flannel> It's ... sunday... why are people drunk on sundays?
<LjL> Flannel: hey, i've just had a beer myself.
<Flannel> Isn't ... work tomorrow and stuff?
<LjL> work?
<LjL> pfff
<Flannel> FFForever: How can we help you today?
<LjL> hi FFForever
<FFForever> How is #Ubuntu staff picked?
<LjL> chosen by the irc council
<LjL> after watching their behavior for quite a while
<FFForever> Ahhh
<FFForever> Also can you guys break up #ubuntu i find with all of the scrolling text its a pain to actually get help without asking 4-5 times during peak hours =\
<FFForever> maybe load balance it between ubuntu-1, -2, -3, etc
<LjL> FFForever: that is a problem, it has been discussed often but in general ops seemed not to believe there is a breaking-up scheme that would work well
<FFForever> =\
<LjL> FFForever: i have my own #ubuntu-meta experiment to report unanswered questions but mostly it's been ignored
<Flannel> FFForever: The problem with that is that the helpers would have to watch N channels instead of 1
<Flannel> and each switch requires you to read a lot of scrollback to catch up, etc.
<Flannel> So isntead of remaining up to date with the state of the chat, we'd spend all our time playing catch up
<FFForever> Flannel, so make dedicated room ops
<Flannel> It's not about the operators, its about the people asking questions
<Flannel> er, answering
<FFForever> well give each person 1 assigned room
<LjL> no one assigns anyone anything
<LjL> people answering questions are volunteers
<LjL> they answer if and when they feel like
<LjL> they aren't appointed by anyone
<tritium> FFForever: we are all volunteers
<Flannel> FFForever: Alright, I'll assign you #ubuntu-1
<FFForever> ^_^
 * FFForever waits for visitors
<Flannel> FFForever: now remember, you have to answer every question in that room for 8 hours straight until someone comes and relieves you.
<Flannel> Do you see how that won't really work?
<FFForever> yeah, and i already do it in #crossover....
<Flannel> so, that's why we have #ubuntu
<Flannel> FFForever: also, please part #ubuntu-1 ;)
<FFForever> ..., but you assigned me there for 8hours a day :D
<Flannel> only as a gedankexperiment
<FFForever> ...
<Flannel> thought experiment
 * LjL denkt dass flannel sollte englisch sprechen
<Flannel> LjL: "gedankexperiment" is the technical term, yes, it's borrowed, but that doesn't mean its not an "english word"
<LjL> i was only postulating that it weren't as a gedankexperiment.
<Flannel> Haha
<tritium> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought_experiment
<LjL> also, my german there was broken.
<Flannel> yeah, but I understood it
<Flannel> Oh dear.  Seems the infinitive case is the proper usage.
<LjL> infinitive *case*?
<Flannel> would you prefer form?
<LjL> infinitive is a mood
<LjL> nouns have cases, verbs don't
<LjL> anyway the problem i see with my sentence is that "sollte" should have been at the end
<Flannel> Only in the literary sense.  I was using 'case' as in, scenario, etc.
<Flannel> Yes, I was referring to "Gedanken" vs "Gedank"
<LjL> ah.
<Flannel> although, I suppose proper conjucation would be Gedankt, wouldn't it?
<LjL> err...
<LjL> denken, dacht... dakt...
<LjL> i dunno :<
<ubottu> th0r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> the point is that assigning people to support rooms only works if they are definately available during set hours, and you have a large overlap of knowledge, i.e. for N rooms you need N sets of people that know all of the answers to the problems
<LjL> norrisg1...
<Flannel> Sigh.
<Flannel> I had only muted him, I suppose I should've just banned him
<LjL> Flannel: to be entirely honest, i think he could have safely gotten rid of much earlier than the mute
<Flannel> Indeed, I could've.  But I figured with the mute, he'd get bored for not talking and leave.
<Flannel> s/for/with/
<LjL> no but i mean, before you muted him, IMHO it was already clear he was just a low-level troll
<Flannel> and then the mute would time out, and I wouldn't have to remember to remove a ban in a few days
<Seeker`> Flannel: you speaking to him?
<Flannel> No, I'm not
<Seeker`> k
<Flannel> FFForever: Does that satisfy your question regarding a number of rooms?
<FFForever> Flannel, yeah
 * jrib hands LjL a anti-troll cookie
<LjL> thank you jribbo
<FFForever> Flannel, on a side note the upgrade worked and do-release-upgrade says there are no new versions
<Seeker`> according to sebsebseb, ilyas was around earlier saying "j/ #linuxac" and not much else
<Seeker`> FFForever: if you dont have any more questions for the ops, Can I request that you part this channel?
<ubottu> knome called the ops in #xubuntu ()
 * LjL wonders if TomTom1 was actually helped by gnorris, pity he left the server now after first leaving the channel.
<Seeker`> !idle | FFForever 
<ubottu> FFForever: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seeker`> g'night
<LjL> does !spam *have* to be aliased to !etiquette?
<LjL> i see it used quite inappropriate (and, hell, it spams!) a few times
<Seeker`> !-spam
<ubottu> spam is <alias> etiquette - added by Mez on 2007-02-11 16:34:50
<Seeker`> !spam is <reply> Please don't spam
<ubottu> But spam already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu no, spam is <reply> Please don't spam
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Pici> "how do I control the IRC?" I wish I knew.
<LjL> Pici: indeed, indeed
<Seeker`> /mode +b *!*
<LjL> Seeker`: fail
<Seeker`> hit enter too soon
 * Seeker` sleep
<LjL> f1shb0t is a bot
<LjL> spamming several channels
<Pici> I figured/
<LjL> Pici: check o-m too
<Pici> I know, I checked /who
<LjL> why do i even tell you things like this
<jumbers> __mikem :|
<LjL> i think you might want to elaborate, or something
<jumbers> Well, elky had to yell at him last night twice for acting violently
<jumbers> We were in a somewhat heated discussion about free software and seemed to be getting a little bit too passionate about it
<jumbers> Then later on, he said something about covering me in liquid nitrogen and lighting me on fire, which I didn't quite understand because that wouldn't work anyways, but that was strike #2 from her
<jumbers> Oh, LjL ^ Just so it'll give you the alert that I talked :-P
<LjL> read it already.
<jumbers> Okiedoke
<LjL> but i'm not the one who needs to read it
<jumbers> Who does?
<LjL> ops
<jumbers> Aren't you one?
<LjL> no. you already highlighted elky, unfortunately she doesn't seem to be around, otherwise i suspect highlighting her would have been a good mode ;)
<jumbers> Yeah, I think she comes on later
<jumbers> Should I just paste in the part of what he said for her to see later?
<jumbers> It's 4 lines I think
<jumbers> I'm not sure how flood rate rules are
<LjL> you might want to highlight what you think was not appropriate, yes
<jumbers> <jumbers> wims: Just apt-get it? Or is there no package for it?
<jumbers> <wims> yeah
<jumbers> <wims> apt-get
<jumbers> * __mikem apt-gets some .45 rounds and shoots wims
<jumbers> For you elky ^
<LjL> jumbers, my ¢2 opinion... mikem can be annoying, but then this sort of "violence" is usually very much in jest, it's the same sort of "violence" that comes from the bot's @lart
<jumbers> I understand that, I'm just mentioning this because she had to talk to him twice yesterday about it
<LjL> sure, it's also true that things add up.
<jumbers> Also, as a side note, not many of the @lart things are actually violent, most are just horrible things like being divided by zero
<jumbers> Except being stabbed by ubottu :(
<LjL> err, i "think" relay2 is a bot
<LjL> oh, it left by itself.
<rww> Hello everyone :). __mikem's been more irritating than usual, and is persisting in his "/me [does stupid violent things] to [random people]" messages despite being asked not to. It'd be awesome if 1) there were guidelines about whether him "stabbing" and "poking" and "humping" (though I haven't seen that one recently) is okay in -ot, 2) the !mikem factoid got dropped (since it's only encouraging him).
<LjL> he did do the humping thing recently
<jumbers> rww: Glad you came to say something similar to what I did. That means I'm not the only one that feels that way
<jumbers> LjL: Yeah, before
<ubottu> chuck_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> jumbers: You're definitely not. I suspect there are plenty of people in -ot that don't particularly enjoy him.
<rww> I know he and I have had our disagreements in the past, so I might not be considered objective, but I think he needs a talking to or something to get him to cut it out.
<jumbers> rww: I'm pretty sure "pouring liquid nitrogen on me and then lighting me with a match" is definitely o4o
<jumbers> rww: Even though that would not work anyway because it's not flammable
<jumbers> rww: He already had two yesterday, by elky
<jumbers> rww: One for getting very angry about free software, and the other had to do with the liquid nitrogen thing I mentioned above
<rww> I imagine it falls under the various "don't be an asshat"-esque parts of IrcGuidelines. Unfortunately, he seems to be one of those people that only follows literal rules (and only then because we've been throwing !politics and !o4o at him repeatedly for what, months?)
<Flannel> I'll keep a closer eye on him, I've been halfway here for most of the day.
<Amaranth> rww: there is "Don't be annoying "
<jumbers> The problem is, he say "okay, okay, sorry" and does it again
<Flannel> There's a few things that he could be caught up to speed regarding
<Amaranth> and "Be respectful" from the CoC
<jumbers> Oh, I think this might also be something to note down. He PMed me yesterday after the second incident
<jumbers> It's a couple lines, don't get mad at the flood please :)
<rww> oh god, the PMing, forgot about that
<jumbers> <__mikem> I don't really know what has elky's panties in a knot
<jumbers> <jumbers> Because she already yelled at you once
<jumbers> <__mikem> And i don't know what I did the first time either
<jumbers> <__mikem> I wasn't spamming
<jumbers> <__mikem> She wasn't around when I was cussing with *'s
<jumbers> <jumbers> You went into a big outburst
<jumbers> <__mikem> anyway bed time
<rww> He PMs people with o4o comments all the time. Several people have PMs from him blocked because of this. I know it's outside your purview, but I feel it should factor into an evaluation of him.
<rww> jumbers: He complains to me about topyli too, with similar comments.
<jumbers> rww: While I agree they aren't necessary, I also am not sure I agree that it should be considered because it's not something the ops have the ability to deal with. That would be similar to saying "You stole a car in France, so we're putting you in jail in the US for that"
 * rww shrugs
<Flannel> It does factor in.
<Amaranth> Yeah, looks like someone is going to have to talk to __mikem
<Amaranth> Perhaps when more ops are hear ask him to come here
<jumbers> I would guess elky would also want to see about this since she was the one who dealt with it yesterday
<rww> Okay, well I'm about to get distracted, and I know Flannel's busy, so I'll /part unless there was anything else :)
<jumbers> I'm all for joking around, when it's somewhat obvious you're joking around. It's just that he does it unprovoked and completely randomly
<rww> and very frequently
 * Flannel notes that points have been made, and we'll do our best to police.  I don't think sitting here discussing it furhter will help a whole lot
<Flannel> (and yes, I'm now busy ;)
<rww> Okays then. Thanks everyone :)
<ubottu> chuck_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> ban evasion!
<ubottu> ion_ called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Flannel> Hi vertix, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> vertix: If there's nothing we can assist you with at the moment, please part.  You're already aware of our no-idle policy.
<Seeker`> Jussi01 Myrtti Pici Mez mneptok nalioth tritium: vertix is here again
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes, s/he is.
<nalioth> vertix: please part this channel
<Myrtti> jumbers: how can we help you today?
 * nalioth will not be removing this one so quickly
<ikonia> thank you
<jussi01> Morning ikonia
<ikonia> morning
<jussi01> ikonia: did you end up gtting a decent sounding hi-hat? 
<ikonia> ha, no
<jussi01> doh!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Im guessing you didnt have time to record for me either...
<ikonia> didn't get home until gone midnight
<ikonia> vertix going nuts about bios level rootkits and how #ubuntu-ops have infected his machine 
<ikonia> very very funny
<ikonia> he's clearly insane
<Flannel> ikonia: Where?
<ikonia> ##security
<ikonia> he's stopped now
<ikonia> I joined after watching him ramble about nonsense bios root kits in #ubuntu-kernel, ##kernel and ##linux
<Myrtti> argh
<Flannel> Myrtti: you're the one saving kittens from crying!
<Flannel> Oh
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Flannel> except not quite saved it seems
<Myrtti> *sobsob*
<elky> what ended up happening re:__mikem?
<elky> ooh, did vertix get a k-ticket?
<Myrtti> no, really?!
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> still active 
<elky> ah, he's just banned from here?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> thank god
<ikonia> yup, nal put a ban in place
<ikonia> his ranting in other channels make me think it's best to just forget about him for a hile
<ikonia> he's genuinly coming across as deluded
<elky> just dont let anyone introduce him to moira.
<ubottu> joot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> nobody's given the status for __mikem yet...
<ikonia> what status ?
<elky> did someone give him a slap around in PM?
<ikonia> no idea
<Myrtti> I've not touched him
<Myrtti> haven't seen him active either though
<elky> Myrtti, he was active enough earlier in particular with his violent /me things to annoy someone enough to complain in here
<jussi01> Bollocks...
<jussi01> oh and Ive not spoken to mikem
<jussi01> :)
<elky> bollocks what?
<jussi01> elky: sorry, was meant for a different channel... just things right now tho
<Myrtti> elky: s/active/active when I've been on IRC today/
<Myrtti> not that I've looked that much on -ot, reinstalling my laptop is fairly time consuming
<Myrtti> SAY WHAT?!
<Myrtti> gnome-do comes with evolution as a dependency?!
<jussi01> Myrtti: likely a recomends
<jussi01> use --no-install-recommends ;)
 * jussi01 hates that...
<Myrtti> good point
<Myrtti> you got me scared there
 * elky is tired and going for early sleepies
 * Pici waves
<Pici> elky: goodnight
<Myrtti> so, I really *HAVE* to install evolution...
<Myrtti> *Sigh*
<jussi01> Doh!
 * Myrtti checks out gnome-launch-box
<topyli> Myrtti: gnome-do is not very useful anyway. use the deskbar
<topyli> oh but you would have to install the gnome-applet-xfce-applet, which might be too expensive :(
<Myrtti> I just remapped ctrl-space to run xfrun :-(
<Myrtti> I'm not happy with this
<Pici> :[
<Myrtti> gnome-launch-box feels really clunky and heavy even compared to gnome-do
<Myrtti> I must be doing something wrong
<Myrtti> oops, is it that late already
<ikonia> hi jumbers 
<ikonia> what's up ?
<jumbers> I was wondering if anybody got the chance to look at the stuff rww and I were talking about in here yesterday
<ikonia> which stuff ?
<ikonia> there was a lot talked about, refresh me
<jumbers> __mikem
<ikonia> yes, I believe people are dealing with the issue
<ikonia> has he been a problem again ?
<jumbers> Nope, I was just following up. I know elky wasn't around when we were saying it and she had been the one that dealt with it previously
<ikonia> I believe it is being resolved
<jumbers> Okay, thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<mneptok> your meds?
<Seeker`> mneptok: possibly the slowest joke ever?
<mneptok> is that a challenge?
<Seeker`> no
<Pici> Ursinha-packing: It is, but changing your nick twice in a row to a different away status is still something we'd like to not see.
<Ursinha-packing> Pici, I'm asking because a friend of mine complained to me that someone did that !away warning to him when he changed his nick a while ago to nick-afk
<Ursinha-packing> just that, not simultaneous nick changes or the like
<Pici> There really should be no reason to chang your nick to set a status, thats what the away message system is for.
<Pici> That said, some operators and users define the notion of nickspam differently. 
<topyli> oh great tavish has his own channel for a sanctuary for trolls
<Ursinha-packing> Pici, that's why I asked
<Pici> topyli: Are there really people in there, or was he just joking?
<Myrtti> topyli: ugh
<topyli> he said he created it long ago, but right now there's only one user
<jussi01> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<topyli> (which he just invited)
<Pici> !-nickspam
<ubottu> nickspam has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2006-09-16 15:00:49 - last edited by LjL on 2008-10-29 20:40:44
<Pici> I thought nickspam and away were aliases of each other.
<jussi01> nickspam is different to !away
<jussi01> status's should never be set in nicks.
<Myrtti> ok, so mikem is around again
<mneptok> did he get a new Mac or something? ;)
<LjL> Myrtti: why, he got offended and left?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Pici> /lastlog says that the last time he spoke was about 14 hours ago.
<Myrtti> what I know that there's been several requests in the last 24h to talk with him about his /me humps X
<Myrtti> and whatever like
<LjL> yeah, there have been. so go and talk with him :P
<Myrtti> LjL: me talking to him would be a bit weird since I wasn't there when the incident was hot and I've not really gotten ackquainted with his behaviour before
<Seeker`> I thought that the suggestions where either a) elky talk to him or b) invite him here, and everyone talk to hom
<Seeker`> *him
<Myrtti> Seeker`: oh, didn't remember/see option b
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I may have been making it up
<topyli> heh
<Mez> Myrtti: I know you probably snuck some photos of me @ LRL - still have them?
<Myrtti> Mez: none apart the ones in Flickr
 * Mez goes and has a snoop and sees if he can find anything decent
<Mez> Myrtti: where's the LRL collection?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/sets/72157606376085042/
<Mez> thankies :D
 * Mez hates pictures of himself
<Myrtti> which is why all the pictures of yourself suck
<Mez> Myrtti: actually, I quite like the one you took of me... can I steals it ?
<Myrtti> Mez: cc-by-sa, use as you wish
<Myrtti> I might have others but not as good as that one
<topyli> oh great now i'm in the middle of an argument whether or not stabbing is allowed on -ot
<Mez> Myrtti: shame it's not a higher res though :(
<topyli> i guess it is as long as ubottu does it
<Seeker`> maybe ubottu shouldn't then
<topyli> or maybe it really is just fun and i'm wrong. dunno
<nickspoon> Is anybody going to be offended?
<Mez> Myrtti: am I able to /msg you at the moment?
<Seeker`> nickspoon: there have been complaints about __mikems stabbing etc.
<nickspoon> "Oh my, somebody has stabbed me on the internet, I shall be writing a stern letter to the Telegraph."
<Seeker`> and general violence
<Seeker`> it may be difficult to say "don't do this" when ubottu does it as part of factoids
<nickspoon> __mikem is a bit excessive, though.
<topyli> nickspoon: perhaps not. the other category is humping and licking
<topyli> no idea
<topyli> well mikem is another story
<Myrtti> god my photos are a mess
<Mez> Myrtti: If possible, would it be ok to skip the "BY" in that licence? it's a bit hard to attribute what'll end up as about 1.5cm on a page :D
<Myrtti> Mez: sure
<Mez> Myrtti: *huggles* thankies :D I'll let you know if it gets used (though, with the cig, I doubt it will :'( damned art editors)
<Myrtti> lol, what happen to gthumb?
<Slart> can someone please give "ana" in #ubuntu a nudge towards the brazil channel ?
<Slart> thanks
<Pici> Ampelbein: How can we help you today?
<Ampelbein> hi. I think the !bug factoid should be updated to advice the use of "ubuntu-bug" instead of directly filing a bug on launchpad.
<Pici> Ampelbein: You're free to make a suggestion. 
<Pici> See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots on how to suggest factoids.
<Ampelbein> Pici: ok, thanks.
<Ampelbein> bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, bug is If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command 'ubuntu-bug <package>' - If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug. - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can manually report bugs at http://bugs.ubuntu.com - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> !bugs > Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> hi again. Pici: i don't think that bugs.ubuntu.com should be the entry-point for bug reporters.
<Pici> Ampelbein: Too confusing?
<Ampelbein> Pici: i think so. the "report a bug" icon is rather small compared to the tag-list, the bug-list and so on.
<Ampelbein> Pici: and for sorting out duplicates, launchpad has a neat search function when actually reporting a bug.
<Pici> Ampelbein: Okay, I'll go ahead and change it. I was going for factoid shortness when I modfied the original
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ampelbein> Pici: thanks. i think that produces more valueable bug-reports.
<Ampelbein> have a nice day/evening/night everyone.
<Pici> you too
<nickspoon> Why can't all users be like that? :(
<Pici> nickspoon: courteous and suggestive instead of mean and demanding?
<nickspoon> Precisely.
<LjL> yeah, i f'ing demand that all users be like that. it's goddamn irritating and infringes on my freedom of speech when they're not. you're all losers.
<Tm_T> LjL: don't let go the goat
<LjL> miyako wants a lart
 * Seeker` -> bed
<RxDx> plase, any one can test me manually?
<LjL> RxDx: yes
<LjL> although i think the automatic one worked fine too
<LjL> RxDx: failed
<RxDx> LjL, failed why?
<LjL> because you're still vulnerable. have you changed your port?
<RxDx> im vulnerable cuz i able the DMZ option on my router?
<LjL> no
<LjL> at least i really don't think so
<RxDx> ok.. ill try to fix it. thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-19
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, 3dchess is <reply>  If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/350850
<Ampelbein> hi. it's me again. there is another problem with factoids that i don't know how to resolve. apparently, there is a spelling mistake. the factoid !alcarte should be known as !alacarte
<Pici> Ampelbein: Thanks.  I don't think we even need that factoid anymore though. The link is dead and alacarte comes install with ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> ubottu: forget alcarte
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Ampelbein> Pici: i think you are right.
<Pici> Ampelbein: Right click on the default menu applet in gnome and go to edit menus gives you alacarte
<Ampelbein> i'll wade through other factoids to see what i can correct. did you get the 3dchess thingie?
<Ampelbein> Pici: i do know that. check the last uploaders for alacarte ;-)
<Pici> Ampelbein: Ah :)
<Ampelbein> Pici: oh, and !smeg should be deleted also.
<Ampelbein> it's alias for alcarte.
<Pici> indeed, gone now.
<Ampelbein> ok, i'm gone again. will check back if i found another issue ;-)
<Ampelbein> i don't want you to get bored in here ;-)
<Pici> ubottu: ops channel ban list 
<ubottu> ops channel ban list is full.. we need some housekeeping
<Pici> another bad factoid
<LjL> i like it :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, queue is <reply> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<Pici> !queue
<ubottu> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<Pici> queue =~ s/jaunty/karmic/
<Pici> !queue =~ s/jaunty/karmic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !mom is <reply> MoM is the Ubuntu Merge-O-Matic, a website helping the MOTUs keep Ubuntu in sync with Debian. See https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, dad is <reply> DaD was an alternative to !mom and has been shutdown in February 2009, see http://dad.dunnewind.net/end.php
<Pici> !mom is <reply> MoM is the Ubuntu Merge-O-Matic, a website helping the MOTUs keep Ubuntu in sync with Debian. See  https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !no dad is <reply> DaD was an alternative to !mom and has been shutdown in February 2009, see http://dad.dunnewind.net/end.php
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, dbgsym is <reply> For information on how to install debug-symbols, see https://wiki.ubuntu.…ogramCrash
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, ddebs is <alias> dbgsym
<LjL> !pici | pici
<ubottu> pici: pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send halp!
<vertix> why am I banned on #ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> it's me again. \o/! The factoid !debfoster can be deleted, I think. It's deprecated since 2006, aptitude performs the same. See http://www.fruit.je/debfoster/
<Ampelbein> same goes for deborphan
<Ampelbein> that's it for now, see you soon. ;-)
<Pici> vertix: You seem to have quite a few entries here, one moment.
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Macb0t)
<Pici> vertix: While the original ban in #ubuntu was for a relatively minor issue, it seems that your behavior in #ubuntu-ops has impacted your chances of being unbanned in #ubuntu
<LjL> Pici: interesting, macb0t seems to be joining about the same channels that yesterday's bot joined
<Pici> LjL: Interesting indeed.  different hosts though..
<LjL> Pici: happen to have f1shb0t's owner's whois?
<LjL> Pici: i believe the nick "macbutt" is linked to macb0t, too (although different address). they join/part channels almost together.
<Pici> LjL: This is all I got from the other day: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175305/
<LjL> Pici: thanks, that's useful. he's got one channel in common with antitab
<Pici> vertix: If theres nothing you'd like to discuss now, I know you're aware of our channel policy regarding idling.
<LjL> Pici: FWIW, i can assure that neither macb0t nor its owner would have a valid reason to be in help channels in the near future.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Howdy boredandblogging, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> I didn't mean to scare him off....
<Flannel> Why must people attempt to sound smarter than they are?
<jussi01> Flannel: boredandblogging happens to be a memeber of the IRC council ;)
<Flannel> jussi01: Well, it's a good thing he wasn't around long enough to notice what I said then, eh?
<ubottu> Titan8990 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Titan8990 called the ops in #ubuntu (LaZyFo0L)
<stew> next Xangavizike will say someting about killing Tux or TUCKS must DIE or death to linux!
<stew> and then we will know he is the troll i think he is
<Flannel> heh
<stew> and then when you ban him,  every line will contain "brotha"
<Flannel> maybe you should +brotha him
<stew> yeah? including the +o ?
<Flannel> mmmm,alright, fair point.
<stew> :)
<Myrtti> that nick sounds familiar
<Myrtti> [10:58] ~~~142 - #ubuntu: ban ?ngavezirk*!*@* [by  Myrtti!i=myrtti@ubuntu/member/myrtti, 5523793 secs ago]
<stew> that's the guy, brotha
<ikonia> morning all
<vertix> Pici, I don't know what are you talking about when you say: vertix: While the original ban in #ubuntu was for a relatively minor issue, it seems that your behavior in #ubuntu-ops has impacted your chances of being unbanned in #ubuntu
<Flannel> vertix: He meants exactly that.
<vertix> what specifically in terms of "behavior" are you talking about?
<vertix> Flannel, I have no idea what are you talking about in terms if "behavior"
<vertix> All I did here is try to address the issue of totally inappropriate ban, which is nothing more than abuse of authority by the OP, who should have been deopped from #ubuntu for doing things like that
<vertix> and one more time: I have also been humiliated, laughed at, insulted right here by some of ops
<Flannel> vertix: volumes could be written on it.  However, I'll give you one and a half examples:  The fact that you insisted on returning here and repeating the same things a number of times, after being told to wait until certain parties were around.  And then continued to return and idle, even after it's been made extremely clear to you that you're not to do that.
<vertix> ok, those parties were around and you had a chance to discuss that ban
<vertix> can you tell me what are the results and what actions have been taken by the "board"?
<vertix> this chan is on auto join. whenever I have to reboot, it joins
<Flannel> vertix: I don't have that information, no.  However I can tell you that as it stands now, your ban in #ubuntu will not be removed.  As was already mentioned.
<Flannel> vertix: You should remove that autojoin.
<vertix> I would like to see what is done on behalf of public in this channel and how YOU "behave" serving the interests of those, who placed you here as ops
<vertix> why should I remove that autojoin?
<Madpilot> ubottu, idle | vertix 
<ubottu> vertix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> just put a ban on him in here
<ikonia> he's been asked enough times
<Madpilot> that reason, perhaps?
<vertix> What is so secret about this chan that is supposed to supervise the op's behavior on #ubuntu according to public information?
<Flannel> vertix: You're entirely welcome to do that.  However, as was already stated a number of times, this channel is not to be idled in.  You should only join it when you have something to discuss, which is not the same as "whenever I turn on my computer"
<Flannel> vertix: Nothing.  This channel is logged.  This has been explained to you.
<vertix> I am talking exactly about op's abuse
<Flannel> vertix: We're talking about you honoring our channel policies.
<vertix> one more time: how come this chan is not allowed to be logged by public
<Flannel> vertix: It is logged, publically.
<Myrtti> why would it need to be logged by john mundane when it's already logged officially?
<vertix> the logs could be doctored easily and whatever is done behind the doors remains unknown to public
<vertix> I will discuss the channel policies in appropriate places in due time
 * Madpilot hands vertix a tin-foil hat. Pull it down right around your ears, now.
<vertix> Flannel, I have seen doctored logs from other channels and have 100% confidence in my findings. Because I also had a log
<Flannel> vertix: I'm sure you do.
<Myrtti> My good faith is really streched to the limits
<Flannel> vertix: Is there anything else we can help you with today?  If not, please don't idle here.
<vertix> and that is what you do here? serving public insterest? Madpilot hands vertix a tin-foil hat. Pull it down right around your ears, now.
<vertix> and you talk about MY "behavior"?
<Flannel> vertix: Good afternoon vertix.  Hope you have a wonderful day.
<vertix> you did not help me with ANYTHING, did not specifically answer my valid questions about anything and now you are simply forcing me out before doing ANYTHING
<vertix> that is why I asked you before: what is happening in this channels behind the closed door?
<Flannel> vertix: No, I told you that I don't have that information, nor do I know who does.  Nor will you be unbanned from #ubuntu, as was mentioned to you.
<vertix> Flannel, that is what I am hearing from the day one of that utterly inappropriate band, that is nothing more than abuse of power and authority
<Flannel> vertix: This channel, much to your chagrin, does not bend to your every whim.  I'm sorry if you've been treated that way in your life thus far, but it's time for you to wake up and experience the real world.
<Flannel> vertix: Here's a hint for you to take with you:  In the world, the manner in which you go about attempting to exact change is as important, if not more so, than the change you hope to enact.
<vertix> and now, you, who was GIVEN this authority to protect the public interest, are simply laughing at the victim, and, after all this time, you had to examine the issue, you still do not answer the specific questions
<Myrtti> vertix: we've tried to answer them, but you seem to be ignoring them and bending the answers to your own will
<vertix> Flannel, I don't need teachers about "real world" or "real life". You can follow your own advice
<vertix> Flannel, is this a psychology school of behavioral analysis here?
<vertix> I do not recall a single specific answer on any of valid questions i presented
<Flannel> vertix: Sure you do.  Pici said things plainly: you won't be unbanned in the near future, because you're shooting yourself in the foot now.
<vertix> i can see several people coming at me with insults, ridicule and totally inappropriate behavior
<Myrtti> vertix: you've been told that while this channel is being publically logged, we prefer to keep this channel vacant from idlers, so that any given issue given to us can be handled individually
<vertix> and not a single specific answer has been presented to day as logs will show when published in full
<Flannel> vertix: Feel free to do so.  We already do.
<Myrtti> something must be lost in translation here, I didn't understand that sentence
<vertix> but you are serving the PUBLIC interest here and policies for YOUR behavior are outlined quite specifically
<Flannel> Myrtti: He's going to publish the logs of this channel, to show that we're as unhelpful as he says we are.
<vertix> yes
<Myrtti> oh ok.
<Myrtti> well it's a good thing we've got the public logs as well
<vertix> exactly that for one thing. not only unhelpful, bur harassing and abusing the authority bestowed upon thee
<Tm_T> me too?
<Madpilot> you mean the public logs that /already/ publish everything said in this channel?
<vertix> Myrtii, but your logs are doctored I bet, as I have seen on some other channels
<vertix> how does anybody know that your logs are genuine?
<Flannel> vertix: Did you have anything else to add to the discussion today?  As we've said a few times, we've heard this before.  We'd prefer it if you only came here to bestow new information upon us.
<gnomefreak> vertix: and yours the same this is why we publiicly post them using a bot
<vertix> I need a SPECIFIC answer on my original ban
<Flannel> vertix: No, you won't be unbanned today.
<Flannel> vertix: specific enough?
<vertix> and subsequent developments regarding it
<vertix> well, this has been going on for how many days already?
<vertix> One more time: what was the EXACT and specific reason for my original ban?
<Flannel> vertix: That's correct.  You weren't unbanned on those days either.
<vertix> I don't need references, I need a DIRECT and OFFICIAL statement
<Myrtti> I really would like to help him, but my good faith is really stretched thin here
<vertix> are you a priest or a public servant?
<Flannel> vertix: As we already said, we don't bend to your every whim.  It's not important, as Pici outlined, your current ban is due ot your continuing behavior, not your initial offense.
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember how to use bantracker it should have a snipit of the convo IIRC
<Tm_T> vertix: not only those both, but..
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<vertix> what SPECIFIC "behavior" are you talking about
<Flannel> vertix: I've already outlined, and given you an example.  I will not ennumerate everything, since that would take me considerably more time than I wish to waste on you today.
<vertix> you are not listening to anything and all you are doing is harassing me and forcing me out BEFORE the issue is resolved and not SPECIFICALLY stating the OFFICIAL position on this matter
 * Myrtti goes to work since this convo is an obvious dead end, again
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> vertix: What question did you just ask that I did not answer?
<vertix> Flannel, WHAT SPECIFIC REASON WAS FOR MY ORIGINAL BAN and HOW SPECIFICALLY IT WAS RESOLVED WITH JACK_SPARROW?
<Flannel> vertix: It's immaterial to your continued ban from #ubuntu.
<vertix> because that is the original request I made: I do not wish to discuss anything with him because I am not interested in talking to violent people, who abuse their authority and exceeds all conceivable limits to it
<Madpilot> vertix, regardless of your original ban, your continued behaviour here warrents keeping it in place. How many times have you been removed from -ops in the last few days, anyway?
<vertix> "immaterial" is not the answer
<vertix> it is just further abuse
<Flannel> Myrtti: do you mind?  We're just spiralling again.
<Myrtti> Flannel: sec
<Flannel> Thankee
<vertix> YOU may be spiralling
<vertix> and YOU are abusing everything there is to abuse
<Flannel> vertix: Again vertix, I wish you the best of days today.  Hopefully we'll reach a juncture in the near future where this can all be resolved.
<vertix> and YOU are not addressing a single specific point with specific official statement
<Tm_T> vertix: I don't think that you can discuss your matter when all the time you use "op abuse" card when you have no other answer
<Myrtti> vertix: your original ban hasn't been resolved, since you don't discuss it with Jack_Sparrow and us
<vertix> Flannel, I had a very serious problem with my system because my box was rooted and you are preventing me from resolving this issue on #ubuntu, and YOU are interfering from discussing this latest version of the most lethal rootkit known to date, and it's been days you are preventing me from being able to communicate on this matter in appropriate places, such as PUBLIC #ubuntu channel
<vertix> and I have not done a SINGLE "wrong" thing and I have studied the policies of the "supervisory panel"
<gnomefreak> vertix: most IRC clients log all activity in a channel please look at your logs to determine why you were banned and also see about the abuse. please feel free to discuss it in more detail than. At this time you are not helping yourself with op abuse ops not doing thier job ect....
<Madpilot> vertix, got a bug report number for the 'most lethal rootkit'?
<vertix> that is why I asked some of you: are ANY of you involved with this latest release of rootkit?
<vertix> I have been follwed by ikonia, provoking me and insulting me on other channels. What is his interest on this?
<Vampires> i dont type this channel
<Flannel> Vampires: We'll be with you momentarily.
<gnomefreak> Vampires: you are fowarded here because dispite the warnings you kept on with your comments
<vertix> he is hanging out on #security for several days now, and joined it immediately after me, and as soon as I start speaking he immediately starts perverting things and fabricating lies
<Vampires> what comment
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: lets deal with vertix here first, since he's been here longer
<Myrtti> Vampires: hold on, please
<gnomefreak> Vampires: the please make me part....
<Vampires> i asked for part not banned
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i dont know anything about vertix 
<Vampires> lmao
<gnomefreak> Vampires: you were wanred now you are banned
<vertix> are you running a power trip here and abusing that authority given to you, by ANY chance?
<gnomefreak> vertix: be real careeful who and what you accuse people of
<Vampires> why Myrtti  is good in banning users
<Vampires> he never read what others says. he keep on banning.
<gnomefreak> Vampires: you know why you were banned you were wanred more than 4 times to stay on topic and you refused to
<Myrtti> Vampires: you were disturbing the channel with your requests
<Vampires> i didnt disturbed
<gnomefreak> you asked and you recieved
<gnomefreak> Vampires: that is a support channel only
<Vampires> i ask part not banned, idiot
<Myrtti> Vampires: the channel is only for Ubuntu support questions, and asking to be parted/kicked is abusing both the operators and the other peoples time
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt do that Vampires 
<gnomefreak> calling people names is not helping you at all
<Myrtti> I especially liked these parts of the discussion:
<Myrtti> [13:05] <Vampires> fuck
<Myrtti> [13:05] <Vampires> you
<Myrtti> [13:05] <Vampires> mother fucker DIE
 * gnomefreak suggests at least 48 hours
<Myrtti> vertix: you've been muted so we can handle Vampires case
<Vampires> then FUCK YOU . DO YOU THINK FREENODE IS THE ONLY IRC . YOUR FREENODE IS JUST A BURNT BITCH. BUNCH OF CLONES VPS AND BEGGING FOR DONATION. FUCK OFF
<Myrtti> freenode is not ubuntu, ubuntu is not freenode
<elky> i think we should forward him to #freenode.
<gnomefreak> Vampires: that is why you were banned now please part this channel and come back in a few days
<Madpilot> elky, +1
<gnomefreak> elky: agreed since we cant forward him to /dev/null 
<Vampires> why sould i come back after few days ? are you losing donners ? lmao
<Myrtti> vertix: as I said, nobody apart from me can see what you're saying at the moment since you've been muted so we'd have a chance to handle Vampires case
<gnomefreak> Vampires: no come back because you are way too hyper and being very unhelpful in resolving this.
<Vampires> fuck you all
<Vampires> opic is 'Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!'
<Vampires> *** Set by Pici on Thu Jan 22 21:34:31
<Vampires> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators - This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only - #ubuntu-irc has a broader scope
<Vampires> <gnomefreak> Vampires: no come back because you are way too hyper and being very unhelpful in resolving this.
<gnomefreak> hes not going to like that
<Tm_T> awwww
<Myrtti> ok, back to vertix
<vertix> WHILE I was muted that was
<Myrtti> vertix: hold on, need to get the logs online first
<vertix> fine
<Myrtti> after that, I'm off to really work
<vertix> lemme do it myself by cut/paste:
<vertix> one more time: I am talking about the most lethal version of rootkit known to
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i said that 3 hours ago  i still havent gotten there
<vertix> date and I have information and logs to warn the public and take precautionary
<vertix> measures and YOU are preventing me from solving this issues, getting the
<vertix> opinions of others and informing public about this most dangerous rootkit system
<Madpilot> vertix, so, as I said before, URL of bug report for this lethal rootkit, pls?
<vertix> this information has been published in various places
<vertix> in appropriate places
<Tm_T> vertix: then give us some url?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175544/
<Myrtti> there we go
<vertix> and I have all the evidence of this rootkit and all the attacking host in the network. those logs are in top shape
<vertix> and I suspect THAT is the reason i was banned on the first place
<tsimpson> saying you have proof is not proof in its self
<Myrtti> oh god, I messed the logs up :-(
<Madpilot> because you think Ubuntu ops code up rootkits for fun?
<vertix> Myrtti, fine, I see that page, and what does it tell you?
<Myrtti> stupid irc
<topyli> @btlogin
<vertix> I can produce 7 megs of logs, time stamped to the second resolution with ALL the packets by ALL involved hosts
<Myrtti> ok, so everything needed is in before the LASTLOG line
<vertix> and some of it has been published already
<Flannel> vertix: and these logs show what?
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
 * Myrtti vanishes
<vertix> Madpilot, YOU know better what #ubuntu-ops are about, and we'll get into it in more details, not to worry
<vertix> Flannel, these logs shows the activity of their entire attacking network
<Madpilot> we're supposed to code up rootkits as well as police Ubuntu IRC channels? I didn't get that memo... pity I suck at coding.
<Flannel> vertix: Yes, and how do we come into all of this then?
<vertix> and we are dealing with the rootkit allegedly released by recording industry to jeopardise torrent networks
<vertix> and destroy as many systems as possible, according to google search on one of their main hosts
<Flannel> If you have all the logs, why don't you just publish or whatever it is that one does with logs these days.
<vertix> do you want to see a reference to that article regarding this host?
<vertix> just a sec
<vertix> 129.47.9.160
<Myrtti> ubuntu IRC channels aren't the best places to publish such information anyway
<vertix> that is one of their main hosts
<Flannel> I don't.  Others might.  I just want to know how this affects us, and why we're coming into play.
<Myrtti> if you want to get it properly spread out, blog about it with all your findings and do bug reports
<vertix> It is MY busines what is the "best" place to publish such a thing, and #ubuntu with about 1500 participants at any given time, IS the right place in my opinion
<vertix> 74.125.10.34 - 2nd level host
<vertix> 67.55.13.135
<Flannel> vertix: That's incorrect.  #ubuntu is for support discussions, not other topics.
<Flannel> We don't even discuss Ubuntu in #ubuntu.
<Myrtti> vertix: I've been on #ubuntu since 2005 and I think I've got a pretty good idea what goes on there - your cry would be lost there
<vertix> I ams still waiting for exact and specific statement on my original ban, and OFFICIAL statement on this manner, and the results of your investigation and discussions with Jack_Sparrow
<Flannel> So, I'm glad we've been able to warn you that attempting to announce it in #ubuntu would be fruitless, so you may turn your efforts elsewhere, to better places.
<Myrtti> vertix: have you been here to discuss it with Jack_Sparrow?
<Flannel> vertix: How does that affect your announcement of this rootkit?  How are we impeding your progress in the matter?
<Flannel> Myrtti: aren't you supposed to be gone?
<Myrtti> Flannel: I know, I got stuck with twitter
<Myrtti> and designing kitchens
<Flannel> Myrtti: Just say no to two point oh!
<vertix> Flannel, that is EXACTLY what I was doing before I was banned, and ikonia apparently got very concerned with it for some strange reason, and so is Jack_Sparrow, who banned me for no reason at all
<Madpilot> late to work because you were designing kitchens? that's a novel reason.
<Flannel> vertix: What is exactly what you were doing?
<vertix> Flannel, I was there not to announce the rootkit, I was there to discuss the specific issues related to compromised system
<Myrtti> Madpilot: I've been "working" since four hours ago... telecommute of three meters from the bed to sofa
<vertix> and directly related to Ubuntu
<Myrtti> s/tele//
<elky> vertix, where is your evidence of this rootkit?
<Flannel> vertix: yes, well, as we said, we don't even discuss non-support Ubuntu topics in #ubuntu.
<Madpilot> vertix, being persistantly off-topic in #ubuntu - which I can easily imagine - is an easy way to get banned. It's hardly unusual.
<vertix> and the impression I have at this point, that for some unknown reason, you are interested in silencing me
<vertix> Madpilot, I was not "off-topic"
<Tm_T> vertix: if it's not ubuntu-support, it's off-topic
<ikonia> is this still going on ?
<elky> am i invisible?
<vertix> Tm_T, have you seen the logs before you start fabricating this?
<Flannel> elky: Yep.
<Tm_T> vertix: which logs?
<elky> vertix, i asked you a question.
<vertix> logs of #ubuntu before I was banned
<Tm_T> vertix: I merely said where goes the line of off-topic, didn't say you were or weren't
<vertix> and I asked this already, and not once: WHAT SPECIFIC STATEMENT OF MINE RESULTED IN MY ORIGINAL BAN?
<Flannel> vertix: No time for that, please continue regarding the rootkit.
<Flannel> vertix: It's imperative you educate us sooner, so we can take action for its prevention.
<vertix> Tm_T, before you start making conclusions, you have to study the SPECIFIC inssues, otherwise your conclusions are based on inventions and fabrications
<vertix> Flannel, you can not even BEGIN to imagine what this rootkit is all about
<Tm_T> vertix: I didn't make any conclusions
 * gnomefreak justs needs name/numbers and i will find the rootkit but without those there is no way to look it up
<elky> vertix, i've asked you already, can i see evidence of this rootkit?
<vertix> and its destructive potential. and by now, I know more about it than anyone else I know of
<Flannel> vertix: That's because I haven't heard enough.  Please, enlighten us.  Show us the way out of the cave so that we may no longer gaze upon the shadows of figures, but of the figures themselves.
<gnomefreak> vertix: please just give us a url to the root kit other wise we can not confirm there is one that is out there
<vertix> gnomefreak, I have the full details of this rootkits behavior, how it affects linux and jumps the o/s barrier, what it infects, including bios and MBR,
<vertix> how it bypasses the kernel security
<elky> vertix, we want to see that information right now.
<gnomefreak> vertix: show me a lnk other wise i can tell you all about it as well
<vertix> and totally controls the o/s before kernel security is enabled and kernel is armed
<vertix> how it affects your network and disk drivers
<vertix> and the rest of it
<tsimpson> it also makes pink bunnies fly across the screen
<elky> vertix, please link me to this information?
<vertix> and it is spreading with thousands of copies every day
<vertix> and no scanner can detect it
<tsimpson> we can all make unfounded claims
<gnomefreak> vertix: how did you hear about this rootkit?
<vertix> becasue it modifies your MBR and gets into your bios
<vertix> just pleast don't type anything
<gnomefreak> cant provide info on it ban stays
<vertix> and how it makes hidden partitions by changing your partition table during boot/shutdown
<bazhang> ?
<vertix> and how it addresses data on disk TOTALLY bypassing the o/s
<elky> vertix, please link us to information on this threat
<Madpilot> does it link to my bank account and steal all my money too?
<vertix> and how it keeps tracks of all the viruses and trojans it already stored on your driver
<Madpilot> of course, I don't have any money. Maybe it could steal my debt instead.
<gnomefreak> there are no viruses at this time that affect linux
<tsimpson> and it takes pictures with your webcam and send it off to the FBI too?
<vertix> elky, you you all speak, then I can't even see it, because i am concerned with trying to give you the basic overall architecture of it
<vertix> gnomefrea, my box was infected
<vertix> and I have written a monitoring firewall
<tsimpson> vertix: all we want is a link, not a "architecture" description
<vertix> so I could do in seconds what would take you days
<gnomefreak> vertix: that means nothing to us, that could have been a locale problem thats why we need the url
<vertix> link to what?
<elky> vertix, i want a webpage with this information on it
<Myrtti> documentation of what you've found
<tsimpson> to the information
<vertix> url to what?
<Madpilot> it forwards embarrassing drunken Facebook photos to all your supervisors, bosses and employers too, right?
<Tm_T> vertix: we need the information we can see other than your lines in irc alone
<vertix> check the logs of #security chan during may 1-17, grep for vertix, that is one place. other places I am not going to give you now
<gnomefreak> vertix: so you "lost" the link to info about it?
<elky> vertix, we need some evidence that's NOT you talking
<tsimpson> no, not IRC logs, real information
<vertix> Madpilot, stop ridiculing me
<elky> vertix, we need someone to back your claims up
<vertix> I have ALL the links I need
<tsimpson> so post them
<vertix> all saved, backed up on proper media
<vertix> I gave you the link. study it
<tsimpson> unless we see some authoritative information, we don't believe yoy
<elky> what link? where?
<tsimpson> *you
<vertix> and IMMEDIATELY unban me on #ubuntu and stop banning me here, because it does not look good for YOUR record
<gnomefreak> vertix: we are unable to confirm that there is a rootkit that is new, due to that you were still off topic in #ubuntu, please provide us a link on the rootkit and what it does so we can protect against it
<vertix> and stop harassing and ridiculing me
<elky> vertix, what link? you've not given me any URL
<tsimpson> if you refuse to provide any evidence, then how are we to know if you are telling the truth or not?
<Myrtti> vertix: we need independent data and we need to be able to confirm your findings ourselves
<Myrtti> vertix: irc is not independent data
<gnomefreak> until you can provide us with a link there is no use going on any longer
<vertix> gnomefreak, you can fabricate anything you wish, but you did not see the specific information looks like. Did you see the #ubuntu logs to substantiate your claim?
<Myrtti> as you claim yourself
<Myrtti> you could fabricate anything you wish yourself
<vertix> I can not speak to several people simultaneously, it is too fast to really see what you are trying to do
<gnomefreak> vertix: you cant prove that is it out there so you would be the one fabricating info
<Myrtti> vertix: then put it on a webpage!
<gnomefreak> vertix: we all asked for the same info
<vertix> Myrtti, I have the orignal logs and detailed description of its behavior (rootkit)
<Flannel> vertix: And whats keeping you from sharing them with the world?
<tsimpson> IRC logs are not evidence
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> hi
<Flannel> Hi gsuveg, how can we help you today?
<vertix> logs are for about a week, when I was playing with their network via enabling/disabling new rules, made specifically for this situation, and I can do it very quickly
<gnomefreak> we need an official link say from norton mcafee ect...
<Madpilot> anecdote + anecdote != evidence, as my philosophy prof was fond of saying
<vertix> Flannel, I am ALREADY "sharing them with the world", trust me
<Myrtti> vertix: link?
<elky> gsuveg, please join #ubuntu-irc instead. this channel is noisy at the moment.
<tsimpson> vertix: but just not us?
<vertix> It has been already published in some key places
<elky> vertix, where?
<Madpilot> vertix, link to these key places plz?
<Myrtti> old proverb of the jungle, URL OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
<gnomefreak> vertix: key places without links tells us nothing
<gsuveg> elky: i have big problem on #ubuntu-hu
<Myrtti> gsuveg: #ubuntu-irc
<elky> gsuveg, please join #ubuntu-irc for this.
<Myrtti> gsuveg: that's for loco group channels
<vertix> gnomefreak, I know how to approach it as far as Norton and others go and I know what is in my interests/concerns, etc.
<Tm_T> vertix: honestly, why don't you show the information to us too?
<vertix> gnomefreak, because I have reasons not to trust ANYONE of you at this point, because of YOUR "behavior", as strange as as suspicious as it is
<elky> vertix, we're still not seeing anything to substantiate your account. we need corroborating evidence.
<gnomefreak> vertix: for your ban we need to know about it or we have to say it does not exist
<tsimpson> if not scanners can detect it, because it infects your BIOS and creates hidden partitions, what do Norton and others have to do with it?
<vertix> Tm_T, I wish to show what I wish to show and in the places I wish to publish it, and at times I wish to decide, and I wish to say what I wish to say in any of those places, and you are no exception
<tsimpson> frankly your claims are too far-fetched to be believed without some solid evidence, which you refuse to provide. so we refuse to believe you
<vertix> tsimpson, there are other ways to detect it...
<Tm_T> vertix: roger, we wish not to believe until we see some proof
<vertix> it is a brand new design, there have never been anything even remotely as powerful as this one
<vertix> it is a brilliant architecture and the way it hides itself no scanner can possibly see
<elky> if no scanner can see it, then how did you?
<Madpilot> and you found it how, when everyone else seems to have missed it?
<vertix> Tm_T, about the LAST thing in my list of priorities is to provide "proof" to you here
<tsimpson> if you refuse to provide any evidence, I see no point in discussing this any further
<Tm_T> vertix: roger, then why you are here? giving us threats?
<tsimpson> you ban will stand
<vertix> you do what you want with this info, and I have given you plenty, including the #security log on freenode
<tsimpson> vertix: we have already said that IRC logs are not evidence, and never will be
<elky> if you have no links, then i'm going to have to ban you from here.
<vertix> Madpilot, beause I happen to be one of key ppl in the industry and consulted silicon valley biggest names for years as a president of consulting corporation in silicon valley
<tsimpson> then you don't need to be in #ubuntu to progress with this
<vertix> I am here to see the SPECIFIC statement that states your official position on the matter of my original ban and subsequent prolongation of it for UTTERLY inappropriate reasons
<vertix> simple as that
<tsimpson> and so there's no point in removing the ban
<vertix> and I could care less what you think as "evidence".
<elky> enough. seriously.
<Flannel> aww, I was going to answer him.
 * elky waits for the lovely pms
<Madpilot> wow. someone needs to take their meds...
<bazhang> whoa great call by jack_sparrow to remove him
<tsimpson> <Ingavizir> I am Ongavezir the Holyness , the Majors of TrOlL-kingz
<bazhang> oh him?
<Flannel> He's removed
<Flannel> and in a query. joy.
<jpds> See -irc.
<Madpilot> damn, is it a full moon right now? The crazy, it doesn't seem to stop.
<Flannel> Madpilot: Colleges are ending.
<Madpilot> right, final exam stress has people off their meds, or just venting. Yay.
<gnomefreak> just an update google nor deepdyve know anything about rootkit after 2006 now i am going to get some work done
<Madpilot> no real rootkit news - what a surprise. of course, that's evidence of the vast conspiracy and sneakiness of this new one, you know
<Flannel> gnomefreak: what about wolfram?!?
<Madpilot> </tinfoilhat>
<elky> maybe wolfram knows about the uber rootkit
<Madpilot> right, our entertaining loon has kept me up well past any sane bedtime. Must crash before I get keyboard face.
<Madpilot> later, all.
<elky> ciao
<bazhang> night
<gnomefreak> Flannel: never heard of wolfram
<elky> gnomefreak, wolframalpha.com
<gnomefreak> elky: thanks
<gnomefreak> it doesnt know what to do with my serches :(
<elky> hehe, what are you typing in?
<gnomefreak>  
<gnomefreak> Wolfram|Alpha isn't sure what to do with your input.Tips for good results »
<gnomefreak> elky: started with latest know rootkits than known rootkits than rootkits
<elky> hahaha. type in 'hello'
<elky> gnomefreak, yeah, i wasnt being serious when i said that
<gnomefreak> rookie is what is known
<gnomefreak> oh
<elky> it's a statistical and mathematical search engine, basically
<gnomefreak> vool
<elky> so nobody's had a word to __mikem yet, according to my logs.
<ikonia> elky: jumbers was asking about it yesterday, I said I would chase up with you as I thought you /may/ have had a word
<bazhang> as was rww
<elky> he's not going to take me seriously.
<elky> i have knickers to knot.
<bazhang> heh
<gnomefreak> where is he?
<elky> not online at the moment
 * gnomefreak wonders if it the same user that does all the bug work (alot of the bug work)
<elky> saywhat? apparently ketchup and cola makes bbq marinade...
<elky> gnomefreak, i doubt it.
<gnomefreak> elky: good
<bazhang> he mostly stabs with /me
 * elky is going to get some pork ribs and do them in the slow cooker on the weekend. mmmmmmmmm.
<gnomefreak> ah Micahg is who i was thinking of
<Flannel> hahah
<elky> i'm sick of ikanobori's innuendos
<Seeker`> just his innuendos?
<Flannel> elky: you still have +o, by the way
<elky> liar.
<Flannel> yep.  I lie for fun sometimes.
<Flannel> you caught me
<Pici> Yeesh.  That was way too many hilights in my away log for only be away for about 8 hours.
<ikonia> Pici: what was your hilight keyword
<Pici> ikonia: 'pici' '!-o-p-s' and a few select curses in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: !emerald is, emerald is an old, unsupported, and unmaintained window manager, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. Currently there are no alternatives
<ziroday> Hi, I just filed an edit request for !emerald?
<ziroday> oh woops, that came out wrong. Is the edit request I filed okay? :)
<Myrtti> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ziroday> Myrtti: there's nothing currently, but emerald has been dropped by the compiz folks for a while
<ziroday> jasper's meant to replace it but never quite got there
<topyli> emerald is not a window manager though :)
<ziroday> s/window manager/window decorator
<ziroday> topyli: my bads
<topyli> how about "emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. blah blah blah etc etc etc"
<ziroday> sounds good to me
<topyli> Amaranth might be able to create something that's correct :)
<Myrtti> !emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Myrtti> ziroday: ^
<ziroday> Myrtti: awesome! thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<elky> does the bot take stats on the most requested non-existant factoids?
<Jack_Sparrow> We need for this little fact to be available for potential users..
<Jack_Sparrow> If there is a pre-existing directory called "ubuntu" in the target drive, it will be reused during the Windows installation and the full directory will be removed when uninstalling (364166). This will result in the loss of any files which were originally in that directory.
<jussi01> elky: I dont think so, but if you file a bug requesting it...
<Pici> I cleaned up a bunch of old 'only requested once or twice' factoids yesterday
<topyli> Jack_Sparrow: oh yes. that can lead to terrible data loss
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: that factoid is already almost at its maximum length
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti then we need another one.,  I HATE that program
<Pici> And Ampelbein suggested a whole bunch of corrections/additions too
<elky> Pici, it'd be nice to know what ones we need to be putting in. an unknown stats list with a blacklist would be good.
<Pici> elky: I agree. 
<elky> first word in the blacklists: 'sucks'.
<ikonia> when did emerald become unsupported ?
<elky> since compiz and beryl fused back together i think.
<ikonia> I thought emerald was still going with fusion ?
<ikonia> (wrongly obviously) 
<elky> i dunno. i've never really used it at all.
<ikonia> I've used it for ages, hence my wondering
<ikonia> what replaces it ?
<elky> ikonia, dunno. wait for ama ranth to respond to top yli's prompt above.
<LjL> who's a ranth?
<elky> LjL, the one starting with 'ama'
<LjL> oh. i didn't realize on top yli of my head
 * elky thwaps LjL over the head.
<LjL> now it's all suddenly become clear.
<ikonia> vetix kicking off in ##sercurity again
<elky> ikonia, are there ##security ops around who can go whinge in #f?
<ikonia> nah, they are just mocking him, they see him as funny sport
<ikonia> channels quite op-quiet in general, never really needs anyone
<LjL> and if there *were* op, we wouldn't know because the channel is set private :)
<elky> ikonia, i hope they realise he thinks they take him seriously and use them as his evidence for places like here.
<ikonia> not much he can use as evidence from "get out, your talking nonsense"
<elky> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. australia finally gets ubuntu dells! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<elky> well... s/dells/dell/
<LjL> elky: incredible.
<elky> http://apcmag.com/Content.aspx?id=3919
<LjL> elky: at this pace, perhaps some day you'll get real internet connections.
<Pici> And cars, instead of riding around in kanagroo pouches
 * Pici runs
<LjL> ugh, ugly dell
 * elky cries and goes back to her home in the branches of a gum tree
<LjL> elky: don't cry so loudly
<LjL> you'll scare the koala
<elky> wth, 4th pic down on that article isnt even the latitude...
<elky> stew, dave 2 was going to prod people about vertix, but i dont know if he did or not -- especially since he's still floating around and currently ranting in ##security
<Gary> he is funny in ##security 
<ikonia> VERY
<elky> i just dont want him sparking up in -kernel etc and making us play whack-a-mole
<elky> is ##security logged somewhere? :P
<ikonia> elky: he's been given the warning of the topic in #kernel - slightlest noise and he's gone
<ikonia> no, but gary is there so I'm sure he has logs, and I've got a few of his funny ones
<Gary> thats if I remembered to get logging working...
<ikonia> rubbish
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think theres any point in responding to anything he says.  
<ikonia> no, I concur
<ikonia> however I was just ammusing myself
<ikonia> he claims he's got me on ignore, yet seems to respond
 * elky mibbits in
<elky> aww, the show ended :(
<elky> ok, now that ##security has gotten sick of him, can he please be nuked?
<Ampelbein> hi. there was a spammer in #ubuntu-devel, but left already, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/175692/ . can there anything be done about that now he left?
<LjL> Ampelbein: useless to do anything unfortunately, the "gast*" spammers come back with different hosts
<Ampelbein> LjL: ok, that's very unfortunate. thanks you.
<Ampelbein> bye
<LjL> fix flosssy
<LjL> thanks. Jack_Sparrow, you can just kick mibbit users in #ubuntu, they will be banned
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> back after breakfast
<Pici> I reported the gast person in #freenode, I have the url that it spams on hilight.
<Pici> Er, I mean I reported it when it happened.
<elky> off to bed.
 * genii checks to make sure Pici isn't REALLY a bot...
<Pici> genii: syntax error
<genii> Uhoh
<LjL> genii: try spilling coffee on him
<LjL> can't even get the name of the site he spams right...
<ikonia> guys, (jussi01 especially) I'd like to request at least a mute, if not a ban for eagles in #kubuntu-devel he's back to his old ways after another warning, offering to package things up, and test/mail upstream people when he has been asked not to 
<ikonia> I'm going to speak jussi01 who's been putting in a fair bit of effort mentoring him from what I can see and scottk
 * tsimpson lastlog's
<tsimpson> I'd vote for bringing him in here to explain why, then muting for a period of time (regardless of the outcome of discussion with him in here)
<ikonia> the expaination has happened 20- 30 times now
<ikonia> hence why I'm requesting something along the lines of at least a mute
<Pici> Indeed. He was banned from those channels for all of the Jaunty release cycle
<ikonia> the nonsense he spouts to people is getting silly now
<tsimpson> it's a shame, he's someone who's willing to do some work to help. just can't do it right
<ikonia> it's just a destrication
<ikonia> tsimpson: the difference is he's not willing to do the work 
<ikonia> tsimpson: he says he's willing to do the work
<tsimpson> ikonia: we he has been upstreaming bugs (but badly)
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> because he doesn't knwo what he's typing
<tsimpson> I've also seen complaints on advice in #k for the same reason
<tsimpson> eager to help someone, but has no knowledge
<LjL> don't confuse "no knowledge" with...
<Pici> bad knowledge?
<LjL> i know a lot of people who have no knowledge on reporting bugs upstream.
<LjL> thing is, they generally won't report bugs upstream.
<Pici> "11:24:09 <JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: please stop upstreaming bugs, I'm hearing that you are annoying upstream
<tsimpson> LjL: upstreaming existing K/Ubuntu bugs to kde.org
<LjL> yesss
<ikonia> Pici: that was my request as he keeps saying that Jontheedchdna is asking him to do it
<ikonia> Pici: so I asked him to say it clearly
<Pici> Ah
<tsimpson> but it seems like spamming bugs.kde.org now...
<LjL> what i'm saying is that most people have enough common sense to realise they don't know how to do something, and so they won't do it until they do know
<ikonia> he doesn't
<ikonia> hence the danger
<LjL> people who can't have that degree of common sense are better lost than found, imnsho
<ikonia> telling people he'll package things, when he has no idea how to do it, 
<ikonia> submitting a test result when he has no idea how to test it
<ikonia> it's taining information and letting people down don't know his lack of ability better
<tsimpson> and (on a personal annoyance), he has a habit of "lol"ing and not using punctuation
<ikonia> even that he can't grasp "stop"
<tsimpson> also, he should not be running karmic. he has no clue how/what to test and what to report
<ikonia> that you can't stop him (I agree though)
<tsimpson> and the concept of "things will break" seems to have missed him
<ikonia> I do feel strong about wasting peoples time in #kubuntu-devel though
<ikonia> he had this explained to him many times and still doesn't get it
<ikonia> I've put in time, and I know jussi01 has put in a good ammount of effort too
<tsimpson> yeah, it's not like we have a big kubuntu team
<ikonia> I'm only voicing my opinion on this, on a personal note I've getting tired of his behaviour, and I feel a little insulted that after all the effort people puts in to him from multiple channels he ignores it and carries on 
<tsimpson> I can understand that
<tsimpson> perhaps the -devel land ban should extend to #k-devel now too
<ikonia> I feel on a personal level he is a negative impact on the people he interacts with from new users who know no better, to core devs who waste time dealing with him, also his representation as acting on behalf ubuntu developers to upstream is not how I feel it should be represented
<ikonia> that's only my personal opinion though 
<ikonia> he has had over a year to change his behaviour and I see no change
<tsimpson> he's not been able to stay out of the BT this year either
<ikonia> which falls inline with my comment about his negative impact on users in general 
<ikonia> I totally accept I'm being over firm on this because of the time I've personally wasted and know others have wasted hence why I'm not doing anything myself but just asking for opinions on this
<tsimpson> I've just been looking over my logs of k-devel, probably 90+% of lines from him are nothing to do with development and are mildly offtopic for -devel
<tsimpson> not that we really enforce the "ontopic"-ness in -devel, but when 90% of your messages are offtopic, that's an issue...
<ikonia> get some input from jussi01 as a council member and as someone who's spent time mentoring him 
<ikonia> I've made my opinion clear that I'm fed up with it and feel it has a negative impact on any interaction with him from anyone
<ikonia> (or other council members Pici elky etc) I only said jussi01 as he's put in effort personally
<LjL> well council doesn't have *overly* much to do with k-devel you know
<ikonia> no, but in terms of irc policy and guidence
<tsimpson> maybe we should invite riddell and/or jontheechidna to give their opinions
<ikonia> scottK has passed opinion on this recently in this channel and jontheechidna gave it in a pm to me, but please by all means invite ask
<ikonia> infact, I'm wrong, I spoke to riddle in here, not scottk
<tsimpson> I expect I already know what they think, but it'll be good to have it "on the record"
<ikonia> jontheechidna is on line and active now
<ikonia> give him a prod
<ikonia> riddle looks dead
<tsimpson> he's probably drinking an iron bru
<tsimpson> waiting for a response from jontheechidna
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I'd messaged him too (from earlier when I asked him to confirm to eagles to stop working with upstream) 
<ikonia> probably on flood protection
 * genii makes more coffee
<ikonia> I'll take a cup
<tsimpson> [JontheEchidna] idle 00:27:21, signon: Sun May 17 17:38:5
<ikonia> rubbish !
<tsimpson> you calling freenode a liar? ;)
 * ikonia books a k-ticket
 * genii slides ikonia a large Ubuntu mug of coffee
<ikonia> that's the idea
<genii> Why are the manpages at  manpages.ubuntu.com  being pulled off of some freebsd manpages?
<ikonia> a lot of man pages are freebsd
 * jussi01 wakes up
<jdong> do the commands come from BSD utilities?
<ikonia> some of them do 
<genii> The prob becomes in this instance when command names diverge and are unique to freebsd for instance. Or driver name AND instructions as in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/bge.4.html
<jdong> Provided by: freebsd-manpages_7.1~beta1-1_all bug
 * genii looks for loader.conf
<jdong> Ubuntu does have such packages
<jdong> !info freebsd-manpages
<ubottu> freebsd-manpages (source: freebsd-manpages): Manual pages for a GNU/kFreeBSD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.1~beta1-1 (jaunty), package size 3907 kB, installed size 11140 kB
<jdong> it comes from our Debian kFreeBSD friends :)
<jdong> so yes, you will find snd, pcm, msk, ..
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Amaranth> ikonia: Nothing replaces emerald but it has been unsupported since beryl renamed to compiz-fusion. The only real changes that have been made to it since then are the minimum requires changes to keep it working.
<Amaranth> ikonia: Starting with compiz 0.9.x not even that is going to be done
<ikonia> pong
<ikonia> Amaranth: I'm shocked
<ikonia> Amaranth: so what is the fusion component to provide emerald functionality ?
<ikonia> jussi01: pong sorry
<Amaranth> Nothing
<ikonia> so there is no decorator ?
<Amaranth> The plan was jasper would replace it but then it started getting crazy with everything as plugins and then development stalled on it
<Amaranth> ikonia: gtk-window-decorator and kde4-window-decorator
<Amaranth> metacity and kwin themes
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> how dissapointing, 
<Amaranth> If you had ever had a problem with emerald you would have found out earlier :P
<Amaranth> Most people have come to the dev channel with a problem, learned this, and freaked out
<ikonia> that's the problem, emerald has worked well for me since day one
<Amaranth> But user protest is not enough to stop this from happening, look at the code for emerald and tell me you'd want to maintain it
<ikonia> no no, not complaining, just surprised
<ikonia> I'm a bit out of the loop on eye candy
<LjL> uh so what does this mean in practical terms?
<ikonia> no compiz eye candy decorator
<Amaranth> LjL: It means you only get metacity and kwin themes with compiz
<LjL> that a bad thing? i thought metacity and kwin had a few themes for them
<Amaranth> LjL: No translucent parts or glow
<ikonia> not a bad thing, just a personal preference
<LjL> ah
<ikonia> oxydgen is a good feature in emerald
<ikonia> is the term "painter" ?
<Amaranth> I think the term is "giant freaking hack"
<ikonia> oh
<Amaranth> but let's go with painter, sure
<ikonia> painter it is 
<Amaranth> emerald is slow too
<Amaranth> ever notice how even with live resize emerald stretches?
<ikonia> I've not found it slow at all to be honest, 
<jussi01> sory ikonia, was on phone. see pm
<ikonia> no no, no problem
<jussi01> will someone bring me food? 
<jussi01> :/
<LjL> no
<ikonia> jussi01: what do you want
 * genii sneaks jussi01 a roast beef sandwich
<LjL> fried eagles
<ikonia> yummy
<jussi01> ikonia: something, warm and tasty
<ikonia> I am stopping at the shop on the way home to get something GREAT and I have a 30 year old bottle of red wine to drink tonight so need to get food to match it
 * jussi01 tries to find a place that does deliveries *and* accepts credit card
<ikonia> jussi01: chineese for you tonight I think
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> genii, jdong: The manpages from funny-manpages are also on manpages.u.c
<jdong> lol
<jdong> well I suppose they just extracted all manpages out of all packages
<genii> Hm
<Pici> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/date.1fun.html
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #ubuntu (nutzer_)
<Pici> forces, Nehyx: How can we help you?
<Nehyx> Pici: I am searching logs :)
<Pici> Nehyx: And does that require you to be in this channel?
<Nehyx> #ubuntu-es
<Nehyx> I think yes
<Nehyx> because he ban me in #ubuntu-es-ops only for ask reason
<Nehyx> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/05/19/%23ubuntu-es.html
<Nehyx> the problem, it's in spanisg
<Nehyx> spanish*
<forces> Nehyx was banned without reason
<Nehyx> <Nehyx> P3L|C4N0: que programa de irc usas?
<Nehyx> <Nehyx> la mayoria de los ops usan irssi
<Pici> Nehyx: We do not handle loco team channels here. #ubuntu-irc exists for that very reason.
<Nehyx> *** P3L|C4N0 sets mode: +b %*!*@16.85-84-40.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es
<Pici> Additionally, thats a mute, not an outright ban.
<Nehyx> yes
<Nehyx> but I can't speak
<forces> we say that in #ubuntu-irc but anybody speak there
<Pici> forces, Nehyx: Still, we do not handle these issues in #ubuntu-ops. Lets return to -irc and talk there.
<Nehyx> Pici: ok, thanks for help
<Myrtti> forces: how can we help you?
<forces> o_0
<forces> nehyx is out
 * forces out
<talishte> o/
<Seeker`> talishte: how can we help you?
<talishte> we are in Ubuntu-gt chanel and we work in this is the actual operator of the mail list https://launchpad.net/~jaroche
<Seeker`> pardon?
<LjL> err
<LjL> loco channel issues should be in #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> if this is about a loco channel, please join #ubuntu-irc
<talishte> thanks
<Seeker`> talishte: jdardon tuxtor : Please don't idle in here
<talishte> Seeker`, thanks again
 * LjL wonders
<Seeker`> what?
<LjL> what the hell's going on with them, and what talishte meant to say
<Seeker`> #I'm guessing that the person that owns the channel has disappeared
 * genii sips and ponders Guatemala
 * Seeker` ponders the dyslexic philosopher, who ponders the existence of Dog
 * jussi01 moves on to 3rd beer/drink for the night....
<topyli> restrain this man!
<jussi01> topyli: sadly thats all I have in the house...
<Seeker`> jussi01: Not furniture? :(
<jussi01> Seeker`: shut up
<jussi01> you know what I meant :P
<Seeker`> :P
<topyli> furniture is for external use only :(
 * Seeker` decides not to push jokes in that direction
<nalioth> anyone any good at embedding youtube videos in html?  i'm doing what should be simple (pasting the embed code from youtube), but the page displays all the text of the code instead of a player window
<Seeker`> nalioth: mime types set up properly on the server?
<nalioth> i dont control the server, but it should be (dreamhost is the server)
<Mamarok> hi all
<Myrtti> ehlo
<Pici> Howdy
<Tm_T> hi Mamarok 
 * jussi01 waves
<Mamarok> oh, quite some know faces around here :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: where?
 * Mamarok *waves*
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> btw, for all those not in the know, Mamarok is here as a #kubuntu op :)
<topyli> o/
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> hola Mamarok 
<Mamarok> hi all o/
<Myrtti> never too many females around :-)
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> well, there are quite a few as I see...
<nalioth> "There are no females on teh interwebz"
 * nalioth runs
<jussi01> hehe
<nalioth> welcome, Mamarok 
<nalioth> "You don't have to be crazy to work here, but it helps."
<Mamarok> nalioth: I guess I am crazy enough, doing support in #kubuntu ;)
<nalioth> Seeker`: was using non xhtml code and it wasn't compatible.  problem solv0rd.  thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !ftbfs is <reply> ftbfs is an acronym for Failed To Build from Source, see http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ampelbein said: !no, ftbs is <alias> ftbfs
<Myrtti> !ftbs
<ubottu> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<Myrtti> does someone actually *USE* that factoid?
<ikonia> never seen it
<Pici> requested 5 times
<Myrtti> !-ftbs
<ubottu> ftbs has no aliases - added by imbrandon on 2006-09-23 01:03:14
<Myrtti> Pici: requested 5 times in it's existance?
<Myrtti> omglol.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 2 of 5 is you? (;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: never seen that factoid before
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes but pici said 5 after you just called it atleast once
<Seeker`> !ftbs
<ubottu> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<jussi01> nobody knows it, but if they did it would get used...
<jussi01> Myrtti: the acronym is used ofeten in -motu ond -devel chans - if the factoid was fleshed out a bit it would be useful IMHO
<Myrtti> *sniffles*
<Pici> jussi01: now look what you did
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> LjL: do you have unban on hilight in #ubuntu?
<LjL> Pici: my highlights are only divulged under NDA
<LjL> Pici: (no, i have "ban" on highlight)
<Pici> LjL: (ah)
<LjL> Pici: but i caught this one by chance, the highlight is \bban\b, or it would catch too many unrelated syllables
<LjL> i was more keeping an eye on uatec
<Pici> LjL: Ah, as was I.
<Myrtti> Socah: how can we help you
<Myrtti> TheKmartTroll: how can we help you?
<TheKmartTroll> Tell ##ubuntu that I demand the ops say "Ich bin Deutsch" in the channel or the campaign will go on. Mein Kampf: There seems to have been no clarity on the very first question: Is propaganda a means or an end? It is a means and must therefore be judged with regard to its end. It must consequently take a form calculated to support the aim which it serves.
<TheKmartTroll> ATTENTION KMART SHOPPERS!
<Socah> I was talking about this
<TheKmartTroll> Yeah, he is flooding me
<TheKmartTroll> Some meinkampf troll was spamming me what I pasted above
<Myrtti> Flannel: nice!
<Flannel> Myrtti: looks like it's been handled.
<Myrtti> yup
<MartinLKing> Okay, I'm having trouble joining ##ubuntu
<Flannel> MartinLKing: That's because we don't take kindly to spammers.
<Myrtti> that would be because of your friend TheKmartTroll 
<MartinLKing> What? I didn't do it!
<MartinLKing> It was TheKmartTroll that did it.
<Myrtti> MartinLKing: funny that you both come from same ip address
<LjL> shame you are the same person
<MartinLKing> I can prove it--ask anyone who got crapflooded with the Kmart ads.
<Myrtti> "it wasn't me, it was the one armed man"
<MartinLKing> Seriously, we don't even have the same IP
<Myrtti> MartinLKing: /who cpe-24-93-138-183.maine.res.rr.com
<Myrtti> MartinLKing: seriously, you do
<MartinLKing> Yeah, but we don't even have the same IRC client
<LjL> MartinLKing: stop wasting people's time
<Flannel> Oh, IRC clients determine unique persons now?
<MartinLKing> So, we could be in a  library.
<LjL> no, you aren't.
<LjL> now go away
<MartinLKing> Here, I can prove he isn't me...
<MartinLKing> Wait, he wont' join
<MartinLKing> Hey, kmart troll: Are you me?
 * LjL rolls eyes
<TheKmartTroll> Was ist das?
<nalioth> may i suggest you depart this channel and act more responsibly
<TheKmartTroll> Ich spreche Deutsch. :S
<Myrtti> TheKmartTroll, MartinLKing you're not getting unbanned
<Flannel> Socah: We believe the issue has been handled, is there anything else we can help you with today?
<MartinLKing> Okay, let me quote Thomas Jefferson upon parting: "Judge a man not buy his age, but by his work." (quoted by President Reagan)
<Myrtti> not in the near future anyway
<h4ll0ck> hi
<Socah> Flannel, no, thank you - bye
<Myrtti> h4ll0ck: how may we help you?
<Flannel> Socah: Have a nice day
<LjL> h4ll0ck: hi
<h4ll0ck> theres someone that are saying me to unbun a person and saying me things about germany and about comunists
<LjL> h4ll0ck: someone who goes by the name of?
<nalioth> h4ll0ck: thanks for coming , but it's been handled
<h4ll0ck> TheKmartTroll
<h4ll0ck> ok thanks
<h4ll0ck> the other person
<h4ll0ck> he says that: Tell the ops to unban Mibbit.
<h4ll0ck> thanks for all
<h4ll0ck> bye :)
<LjL> h4ll0ck: sorry about that.
<LjL> nalioth: join #solaris
<LjL> ktroll spamming there
<LjL> seeing it mentioned in #fn
<Mamarok> bed time for me, gn8 everyone
<Myrtti> nini Mamarok 
<Seeker`> nini Mamarok 
<Flannel> ubugtu doesn't exist anymore?
<LjL> hasn't for ages
<Ampelbein> Hi. I tried changing a factoid some hours ago, namely ftbs. This should become a alias for a new factoid ftbfs, describing what it means and give a link to the packages currently ftbfs. was there a problem with that factoid?
<Myrtti> we were discussing the necessity of it in the first place
<Myrtti> jussi01 had some insight
<Ampelbein> Myrtti: well, i can imagine that it would be useful in the ?ubuntu-devel and/or ubuntu-motu channel. but as ftbs is a not so well distributed acronym, i don't think it was used often. The more accepted acronym is ftbfs, that's why i tried changing that.
<Myrtti> Ampelbein: which was what jussi01 said
<Myrtti> anyway, time to go beddybyes, talk to you all later
<Ampelbein> ok, I'll let you handle it from here.
<Ampelbein> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-20
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, LjL said: !compiz =~ s/#compiz-fusion/#compiz/
<Seeker`> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Seeker`> !compiz =~ s/#compiz-fusion/#compiz/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> oppp7762 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> oppp6994 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> fun.
<Seeker`> yup
<LjL> gnnnn with sebsebseb having to have the last word
<Seeker`> mathyboy is a troll i think
<LjL> meagrees
<LjL> i got a PM from qubits, fwiw
<Seeker`> what did it say?
<LjL> asked me how i am, and whether i'm a chanop.
<Flannel> He's also advertising another IRC channel
<Flannel> er, network
<Flannel> well, was.
<Flannel> Howdy Ampelbein, how can we help you today?
<Ampelbein> hello again. i think nuku-nuku in #ubuntu-motu is a bot.
<Ampelbein> Flannel: i think we don't need two bots in one channel and considering that nuku-nuku seems not to be an "official" one, it should be removed
<Ampelbein> Flannel: or should i go to #ubuntu-bots for that?
<Flannel> Ampelbein: No, this would be an appropriate place.  I just don't have access to -motu
<LjL> i muted it.
<Ampelbein> Ljl, Flannel thanks for the fast reaction.
<Ampelbein> bye then.
<Flannel> I don't see who it belongs to
<LjL> no idea here either. i went for a mute in case it's benign.
 * Pici is asking in -women, as it seems to be there too
<LjL> Pici: i should have guessed from the realname
<elky> LjL, you still have access in -motu?
<elky> so you do...
<LjL> elky: yes i have access by nickname
<Pici> elky: you're on early...
<elky> Pici, wagged work since i had a plumber coming to fix a toilet.
<Pici> elky: is its birthday?
<elky> heh
<elky> ban evading again.
<LjL> fyi, "l0wrd" expressed the intention to ban evade after ctcp versioning the channel
<elky> vertix, are you going to speak comprehensibly today?
<vertix> for what?
<vertix> :--}
<elky> you know why
<vertix> can you tell me why ikonia is following me around and joining all  the channels I join?
<elky> vertix, he's always been in those channels.
<vertix> what seems to be his concern since I started speaking about this rootkit thing?
<vertix> nope
<vertix> and I know that for fact
<vertix> cause I did some testing :--(
<elky> we already know you're a liar.
<vertix> :0
<vertix> HOW do you know?
<elky> since we were not born yesterday.
<vertix> so far, I know YOU are liars
<vertix> impressive
<vertix> so, what's is happening in the lands of "power"?
<LjL> got any on-topic questions?
<vertix> :-
<elky> LjL, i doubt it.
<vertix> what would you like to discuss?
<vertix> -:
<vertix> may be Osho?
<Pici> Excuse me?
<vertix> I see
<vertix> not surprising
<elky> this is not a chat channel.
<vertix> well, then tell me the results of that investigation of yours on that totally phony ban
<vertix> you know what you did?
<vertix> you prevented discussion of the most lethal rootkit to date
<vertix> and in these couple of days it spread to tens if not hundreds of thousands of machines
<elky> vertix, irregardless of the reason for the original ban, your behaviour network-wide is the reason it's not lifted.
<vertix> and I spoke to some av scanner teams
<vertix> network-wide?
<vertix> who told you that?
<elky> i did.
<vertix> and what kinda behavior are you talking about?
<vertix> I am kinda curious
<elky> vertix, the defamation behaviour against both us and redhat and whoever else you find convenient.
<vertix> what?
<vertix> REDHAT?
<vertix> DEFAMATION?
<vertix> like what?
<elky> well, in one channel you accuse us of infecting you, in another channel you accuse redhat of infecting you. one of those has to be a lie.
<vertix> seems to be it is just the other way around
<vertix> what?
<vertix> in which channel and when did I accuse you of infecting me?
<vertix> who concocted this lie?
<vertix> ikonia? that spy?
<vertix> I accuse of REDHAT infecting me?
<vertix> are you in your clear mind?
<vertix> can I see that log?
<vertix> actually, THOSE logs?
<vertix> what are you concocting here?
<vertix> actually, redhat is about the only thing that works with any degree of stability so far
<vertix> everything runs like a champ actually
<vertix> never had problems with redhat so far
<elky> then why accuse them in ##security?
<vertix> it is a bit dated, but kernel is kernel, and 2.6 kernel is good enough for a poor guy like me
<vertix> don't you think?
<vertix> :--}
<vertix> so I am just curious what makes you guys concoct all these lies and fabrications?
<vertix> btw, with every minute ticking, I estimate there are > 100 infections, at the very least
<vertix> and av guys told me there is no way they can detect it
<Pici> What does this have to do with #ubuntu again?
<vertix> they'd have to write a driver
<vertix> well, you prevented the timely informing of a very large number of potential victims
<vertix> and for no reason at all
<vertix> strange, isn't it?
<vertix> and there was not a single reason for the initial ban
<vertix> none
<vertix> you understand?
<Pici> #ubuntu is a support channel, its not a place to make announcements.
<vertix> tell me about it
<vertix> I know what kind of "support" you provide
<stew> elky: hi
<elky> stew, hi, can we please have an end to the harrassment and slander from vertix please.
<stew> elky: yeah, i was going to try to mediate with him. though he says he is uninterested
<elky> he's also into ban evasion
<stew> elky: can you give me a very brief rundown of what has happened
<stew> he's currently banned in #ubuntu and here, is that correct?
<elky> stew, he ruined his menu.lst file, and was ranting in #ubuntu and not listening to advice, so he was banned. since then he's launched a network-wide mission to convince the network that we here in #ubuntu-ops have given him an undetectable and lethal rootkit. he's also accused others of this. this is why he's banned here -- because it's just a cyclical discussion on the conspiracy we have against him.
<stew> ok
<stew> how did he evade?  did he change nick? use a proxy?  different ip?
<elky> stew, dynamic ip it seems
<stew> ok
 * genii sips and ponders Osho
<stew> elky: he's made it very clear to me that he has no intention of considering trying to resolve this short of an immediate complete change of all ops in #ubuntu
<stew> elky: I've made it clear to him that he is not to enter ubuntu related channels unless he chanes his mind
<stew> elky: he no longer has a reason to be here if you want to remove him
<elky> stew, what about the spreading of malicious defamation about us. he needs to stop that too
<stew> elky: let me know specifically what he is doing
<stew> and where
<stew> I'll try to keep an eye on it
<elky> he was doing it in ##security at least.
<stew> and please let me know immediately if he shows up in any ubuntu related channels
<elky> he's in #ubuntu-kernel
<stew> is he unwelcome there?
<elky> he was pulling the same crap there by what i'm told
<elky> and it does count as 'any ubuntu related channel'
<genii> tsimpson, Riddell, other Kubuntu folks... kubuntuforums.net seems to have been down for a quite a while now. Does anyone know if this is regular downtime or possibly something else?
<durock> hi
<durock> i neeed support
<durock> theres someone who can help me?
<genii> durock: This is not the support channel, but rather #ubuntu-ops . Did you try to enter #ubuntu channel ?
<durock> thanks ill try
<genii> durock: Please do not remain in this channel
<stew> <+elky> he's also into ban evasion
<stew> i'm having trouble finding a ban he evaded
<stew> does someone have a specific example?
<Flannel> stew: I'm not sure if there's others, but joining here 3 hours ago was.
 * Flannel hasn't looked.
<stew> ok, i'll see if i can find that
<stew> Flannel: as vertix?
<Flannel> stew: Indeed.  Elky removed two bans (Well, a ban and a mute) 30 minutes ago, the ban there was one he was evading.
<stew> oh, joining HERE
<Flannel> well, it was a ban set up, and he joined anyway.
<Flannel> I'm not sure I'd personally call it evasion
<stew> ok
<Flannel> stew: like I said, I'm not sure re: others.
<Flannel> I just used the powers of lastlog ;)
<genii> According to the logs his IP seemed to rotate on what you might expect of a dhcp connection...like once a day or so
<mneptok> jussi01: http://woa2.com/hedgehog-with-big-ears/
<genii> May14 seemed only single day he had different numbers
<genii> mneptok: Wow, that thing is tiny
<mneptok> if i had a nickel ...
<genii> Hehe
<elky> Flannel, i call it evasion when a ban is placed and the user is informed they are banned for X time and they return before that time without leaving if it's really accidental.
<elky> stew, he also has a nick ban in #u. usually that requires evasion.
<Myrtti> does anyone speak spanish better than I do? someone needs to tell artistx and songer that they're about to be kicked
<Myrtti> ok, thanks
<genii> Myrtti: Feel free. The "English only in #ubuntu Spanish in #ubuntu-es"    translation of babelfish obviously didn't impact
<Myrtti> genii: which is why I didn't even try it
<genii> I do sometimes because they may only be oblivious and not purposely ignorant. But the effect varies.
<genii> Myrtti: Hehe... I'm pretty sure "pinches mamones" isn't complimentary
<Myrtti> that's the thing, I don't speak a word of spanish
<Myrtti> I only go by the tone of the words
<genii> Apparently "endejo" translates roughly to "bugger"
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176169/
<Myrtti> I wonder, should the bans list be raked again
<genii> Well, 1:40AM here. So sleep time for me. 
<Myrtti> genii: nini dearie
<genii> Myrtti: Gnite
<mneptok> "endejo" might be shorthand for "pendejo" *shrug*
<jussi01> mneptok: yeah, those long eared hedgies a great :D
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> FLOOPPY SNUFFLER!!!!!11!!!!!ONE!!!!
<Myrtti> I feel like slapping every mibbit user with the default nick to death
<ziroday> Hi, someone might want to put an eye on Silverinho in #ubuntu, thanks!
<Mamarok> can I ban somebody with a reason and tell him to ask for an unban somewhere?
<Myrtti> that's the exact way of doing it
<Mamarok> he is flooding the channel with in/out all the time
<Mamarok> where would I send him to then ?
<Myrtti> /mode +b nick!ident@host!##fix_your_connection
<jussi01> Mamarok: we usually forward them to ##fix_your_connection''
<jussi01> hehe
<Mamarok> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> Mamarok: theres a scripted part to do it
<jussi01> /af iirc - look again at the source
<Mamarok> jussi01: I know, still have to find my way around...
<jussi01> :)
<Mamarok> jussi01: do I actually have to give the nick@host address or is nick sufficient?
<jussi01> Mamarok: for use with the script?
<jussi01> Mamarok: just the nick is fine
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> ok, thx :)
<Myrtti> well Nick!*@*!##Fix_your_connection ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: she is using auto_bleh
<Mamarok> Myrtti: I use a script for irssi
<Myrtti> ew
<jussi01> Myrtti: shush
<Myrtti> I did give it a try years ago
<jussi01> Myrtti: it makes things _extra_ easy
<Mamarok> Myrtti: it really does :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: I dare say I get things as easy with my aliases
<jussi01> Myrtti: autobleh is still easier :P
<Mamarok> well, I don't have to op myself in the first place
<jussi01> Mamarok: I can give you +o in the channel where you got the script from if you want to practice...
<Myrtti> me neither!
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> whatever floats your boat
<jussi01> Myrtti: your aliases are basically a hack of what auto_bleh odes well :P
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> jussi01: shouldn't you be working
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jussi01> hehe
<Castawayz> ok
<jussi01> Hi
<Castawayz> explain away at the rationale for removing me jussi01
<jussi01> Castawayz: I gave you the botabuse factoid because you said: [10:31:52] <Castawayz> i just like using ubottu dont mind me
<Castawayz> i still gave proper information
<Castawayz> were you just jonesing to use your all important op power?
<jussi01> Castawayz: Im well over the need to do that. 
<Castawayz> well over the need?
<Castawayz> is your name zulu for overreaction
<Mamarok> Castawayz: that will not make your case better...
<Castawayz> i'm sorry your holiness
<Myrtti> that's not helping either
<Castawayz> thank you for having an audience with me your majesty
<Castawayz> how about we hug it out.
<jussi01> Castawayz: I removed you as warning. simple. you are not banned, please just use the bot properly.
<Castawayz> getting banned on irc isnt the end of the world
<Castawayz> that's why god invented shells and vpns
<Myrtti> and you're not banned
<Castawayz> genesis 1:1
<Myrtti> Castawayz: please leave
<Castawayz> In the beginning, there were a bunch of snotty operators. But then God made unix shells  in case they abused their power. And it was good.
<UbuntuOpsRAsswip> fuuuck you
<UbuntuOpsRAsswip> i can dance all day boom headshot boom headshot
<Mamarok> Oo...
<Myrtti> DRAMA!
<Myrtti> Mamarok: welcome to the looney bin
<triplefyou> ban my identd you morons
<triplefyou> i thought you were like awesome gurus
<Mamarok> what an idiot ...
<DidYouL2BanIdent> nope
<DidYouL2BanIdent> fail
<Myrtti> ideas?
<elky> errr.. wrong way round
<jpds> Ban forward the whole channel for now.
<okyougottabanthe> look
<okyougottabanthe> im not a mean guy
<okyougottabanthe> im just trying to point out that say i was mean and wanted to flood
<elky> christel, halp!
<Myrtti> is there a way to ban two word realnames?
<jpds> I told you to forward joins somewhere else.
<Myrtti> because he'll probably swap the ident as soon as he finds a system that doesn't run identd
<Seeker`> wow, fun
<jpds> Myrtti: It's *castaway.
<christel> jebus!
<christel> he's gone 
 * Seeker` -> work
<okgoodjob> ok good work
<okgoodjob> that's all i wanted you to do
<okgoodjob> have a good night
<okgoodjob> love and peace
<jpds> ...
<Myrtti> what's his problem, really?
<elky> probably some chemical extra or lacking.
<Mamarok> Myrtti: proof of concept I guess
<Myrtti> and as I said, he changed his ident
<Mamarok> kid probing how far he can go
<Tm_T> is that enough for K-train?
<elky> Tm_T, he'd just dodge k-tickets too.
 * Mamarok thinks Tm_T and elky are talking in riddles..
<Mamarok> K-train?
<elky> Mamarok, k:line
<elky> which the k-train runs along. one requires a k-ticket to ride the k-train
<elky> christel, can we also k-line sh3lls :P
<elky> in general. it has too many trolls.
<christel> yah, i did so, but i suspect theres another 100 or so hosts yet to show up
<christel> vanity host shell providers are one of my pet peeves 
<elky> useruseruser is not to be unbanned from #ubuntu until he can prove he's not going to spam it with ggggggggggggggggggunit anymore
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> not enough channels for him to guuuuunnnit I guess
<Mamarok> did I just miss another one?
<bazhang> useruseruser was at it again
<Mamarok> oh, that one!
<bazhang> congrats Mamarok !  (btw)  :)
<Mamarok> thx bazhang :)
<bazhang> see you on the mailing lists all the time :)
<Mamarok> I know, I know, I am the bad girl ;)
<bazhang> seem very helpful from what I have read :)
<Mamarok> I hope so...
<Mamarok> even if some users eat my nerves sometimes...
<bazhang> hehe
 * Mamarok goes back to work to earn some monnies
<jussi01> ikonia: see PM...
<ikonia> reading
<ikonia> @bansearch indus
<ubottu> No matches found for indus!n=mahiti@203.145.183.210 in any channel
<indus> hi there
<ikonia> ubottu.com dead jussi01 ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> hello
<indus> why did u ask me to move it here? is that like an invitation to argue?
<ikonia> indus: no, I said I'm not arguing, if you wanted to discuss it more do it in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> I didn't invite you here, I just wanted to stop the discussion in #ubuntu 
<indus> stop being a jerk what is that supposed to mean?
<ikonia> exactly what it says, stop being a jerk
<indus> whats a jerk btw
<indus> ok nvm
<indus> bye
<ikonia> being a pain / issue in the channel 
<indus> iam a pain in the channel? 
<ikonia> you where at that moment yes trying to "be right"
<indus> i think i was explaining to you the facts 
<ikonia> I kept telling you "I don't know about that hardware" so stop going over the "facts" 
<indus> you can check it yourself if you wish what ati chipset is called in ubuntu
<indus> ya so i told you about the hardware thats all
<ikonia> indus: I know what it is called, I kept telling you "I don't know about that hardware"
<ikonia> indus: but I can't help if I don't know about the hardware, 
<indus> ya so i only told u because i have similar ati as spike had
<ikonia> so ???
<ikonia> I still can't help
<indus> cant help it if iam right can i
<indus> u are an op i guess, but please do mind your words
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with being an op
<ikonia> the guy wanted help, I can't help him, I said "I can't help" 4 - times, keep telling me about that card won't make me able to help
<indus> ok bye 
<ikonia> !ops | vertix 
<ubottu> vertix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (vertix)
<bazhang> ban forwarded here?
<elky> vertix, you have changed your mind?
<ikonia> @bansearch vertix
<ubottu> Match: vertix!*@* by Seeker` in #ubuntu on May 16 2009 17:34:13 (ID: 13583)
 * ikonia thanks the lord for elk
<elky> ikonia, he's unbanned from here so he can come tell us when he's changed his mind as per his discussion with stew earlier.
<Tm_T> elky: oh, hat?
<ikonia> elky: yup, but I wanted someone around before it kicked off again 
<elky> Tm_T, the bans can go back on if he's going to be silly just as easily as i took em off.
<elky> (easier, in fact)
<vertix> hi
<vertix> i did some more study on this
<elky> vertix, so you've changed your mind and decided to stop?
<vertix> and you guys do the stupidest ting possible
<vertix> and the more you do it, the worse it gets
<ikonia> that's a no then
<elky> indeed it is, ikonia
<vertix> this stuff is so sensitive and so many people can get in trouble
<Tm_T> he says being security specialist and yet have to deal with us?
<ikonia> security specialist and he got hardware rooted
<ikonia> not the best advert
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> he says he's a security specialist, but breaks his menu.lst by copy pasting the redhat entries and s/redhat/ubuntu/ on those bits.
<elky> (which is apparently a rootkit)
<Tm_T> elky: thats why it cannot be detected
<elky> of course. mind you, rebuilding the menu.lst is actually trival enough if you have a livecd.
<ikonia> elky: same way he "ported" redhat to other platforms for redhat, but was in ##linux asking what "disk labels" where
<ikonia> "do you not know who I am"
<elky> ikonia, please tell me you log...
<ikonia> I know you've just admited to the world that you a security specialist and master redhat porter don't know what a disk label is and that you have been rooted by people you keep calling fools
<ikonia> elky: let me look
<ikonia> 21:35 < vertix> how do I change the partition name gnome file browser uses to show partitions?
<ikonia> that's all I've got from it
<ikonia> it goes on to say that gnome picks the partition / mount points from the disk name/label"
<elky> heh
<ikonia> "what's a disk label"
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> I may have it in full
<ikonia> that's all my grepping pulled out
<elky> is he firing up anywhere else yet?
<ikonia> all quiet in the rooms I'm in, but he is in others that I'm not
<elky> apparently you've followed him into all his rooms
<ikonia> yet I'm not in them
<ikonia> he only means the obvious one's like ##linux and ##kernel, which shock horror, I was in there before him
<elky> oh lookie. /queries
<elky> <vertix> one more time: you are doing the stupidest thing possible under the circumstances because what I am seeing is this thing is way too sensitive and many people may get hurt and some of them in high places on both sides of the fence. The more you do this, the worst it gets
<ikonia> he said that in the channel before he was kicked
<elky> yeah
<elky> wasnt as exciting as i was expecting
<ikonia> he's losing it when he can't be bothered to type new rants, just cut's and pastes 30 seconds old ones
<elky> nah trolls are lazy from the get go.
<ikonia> he was quite inventive, even to the detail of informing #clamav how he's invested a new virus scanner to scan emtpy files to pick up the root kit
<ikonia> he's clearly a blue sky thinker
<elky> ##security is typically dead, i take it?
<ikonia> yes, but it's normally got good topics when alive
<ikonia> eg: dead but when it does speak, it's worthwhile
<elky> oh, and he continues...
<elky> <vertix> the provisions about logs have been made. If anybody makes the wrong move, the whole thing will appear automatically in all sorts of places, and when it does, some heads will roll, after what I have learned with new information. I am trying to approach this very cautiously until I see the whole picture. If I don't see the whole picture, I may make a move, many will regret. So, it is not beneficial for you to play these stoopid games yo
<elky> u do to
<elky> <vertix> and you, specifically, are close to top of the list, remember this real well
<elky> christel, can we please have a reprieve from this moron?
<christel> same guy as earlier? 
<christel> he should be gone
<elky> not castawayz, no. different lunatic
<elky> he messed up his menu.lst and believes it's a rootkit.
<elky> that's my understanding anyway.
<christel> aah him
<christel> you evil hax0r you 
<ikonia> you can't buy this sort of foolish behviour
<ikonia> I personally think the rootkit has pici's mark all over it (vertix reads logs, and should now start blaming pici) - enjoy :)
<Pici> <.<
<bazhang> I am betting if his ban in #ubuntu is removed all will be fixed. seems like not so veiled threats imo
<ikonia> bazhang: I don't think it will, as this was the reason he got the ban
<Pici> He doesn't seem to be able to act like a normal person in any of the channels we've seen him in.  If we remove the ban I have a feeling we would be re-applying it quite quickly.
<bazhang> surprised he is still allowed in -kernel actually
<ikonia> bazhang: he's been warned to not make his noises in there, so if he does he's gone, but he has stopped in there
<bazhang> ikonia, he seems to be offline now 
<ikonia> so he does, but he has been quiet in that channel after he was told to not make noise
<ikonia> chanserv lagging
<ikonia> someone else can deal with kingkimi now, fed up with the same behaviour from him "I've read everything but can't do it2
<ikonia> utter time wating lies
<Pici> Let some one else help him then.
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> P4R41
<ikonia> panarchy
<ikonia> I know it sounds nuts
<bazhang> nyc?
<ikonia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163031
<ikonia> the most obscure question posted on the same os in 24 hours
<bazhang> must be him
<elky> hmm...
<ikonia> now kingkimi is just giving him false info
<bazhang> and kingkimi is helping him
<ikonia> not sure if I should stop him
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> ikonia: yes, you should
<Pici> KingKimi seems to be pretty knowledgable despite not knowing how to read a wiki page
<ikonia> Pici: he's offering a false economy though
<ikonia> Pici: but you are correct
<ikonia> ok - that's %100 panarchy
<ikonia> that's his exact setup
<ikonia> he must be using a proxy of some sort
<elky> i need a new mouse. this one is liking to do double clicks far too much.
<ikonia> same client too
<ikonia> (although I do appreciate more than one person can use firefox + chatzilla)
<elky> ikonia, did you try suggesting the forum post yet? if not, i'll butt in with it
<ikonia> no
<elky> start the stopwatch
<ikonia> is much as it pains me I can't be %100 due to the USA isp 
 * genii crawls over to the coffeepot
<bazhang> starting to doubt that was panarchy, unless he completely changed his speaking style, etc
<ikonia> possible
<ikonia> the IP does suggest that
<ikonia> but the same very rare question within 24 hours and the same setup (keep multiple disk mbrs on seperate drives) is identical to panarchy
<ikonia> didn't remove him as wasn't %100 sure
<ikonia> despite poor wording on the contrary 
<bazhang>  the !offline factoid has http://apt.alturl.com/ that in it (only up to intrepid on the site though)
<Pici> bazhang: poke ljl about it
<bazhang> ljl runs the site apparently
<bazhang> Pici, faster typist you
<ikonia> impressive how much ljl contributes in terms of tools
<bazhang> user in #kubuntu asking about aptoncd said it pulls gnome dependencies
<Pici> It is a gtk app iirc
<bazhang> wonder if that site could help but not sure as it is just for packages at a time apparently
<bazhang> also, is apturl something new
<Pici> no
<bazhang> just tried it, pretty cool
<genii> Work, /away
<jussi01> topyli: PING!!!!
<jussi01> topyli: I need that fish soup recipe :D
<jussi01> fish soup with cheese... nom nom :d
 * genii sips
<ikonia> bugabundo thinks it's his own chat channel
<Pici> I know...
<ikonia> getting a bit fed up of it, and his argument
<ikonia> that if it's not policed it's ok
<ikonia> rather than just respect the topic
<bazhang> night all
<Pici> goodnight
<LjL> i think i've managed to end up in almost the precisely opposite mental timezone as bazhang
<Pici> goodmorning
<LjL> well i know it's not morning because there can't be 30°C in the morning :<
<Pici> ikonia: looks like they found -offtopic finally.
<LjL> what did bazhang or whoever he was helping need apt.alturl.com for? not clear from the logs except it might not do what they needed it to
<Pici> LjL: I think it was in #k
<genii> LjL: The user wanted an offline install alternative
<LjL> uhm, the #k logs seem to be missing something. anyway, kind of a weird request
<LjL> seems to me the easiest way to do what he wanted, if i understand what he wanted, would be to just dpkg -i en masse
<genii> LjL: I'd think so to.
<LjL> ah but he goes on to explain why he doesn't want to do that
<LjL> yeah my site might help with that, with the help of sed
<Pici> Well, your site needed the update regardless of the present use
<LjL> Pici: given that my site gets used about once a month (during the good months), i'm interested in its use cases
<Pici> hm
<elky> http://games.funnygames.nl/lemmings/index.html <-- lemmings in javascript. someone is going to need to ban me from the internet so i can get to bed
<LjL> heresy
<elky> the buttons are dodgy, but other than that... stupidly well done
<LjL> i said heresy
<elky> hehehe
<LjL> i only play lemmings on my amiga or an amiga emulator, for the PC version of the music makes me cringe.
<elky> hehe
<elky> well, off to bed
 * Pici grabs his head and pops like a lemming
 * genii Krazy Glues Pici back together
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (iamleneko)
<Pici> taken care of
<Pici> LjL: thanks
<genii> Work, /away
 * ikonia is physically dying after the gym
<LjL> ikonia: you are mistaken.
<LjL> this isn't hell, it's just IRC.
<LjL> an easy mistake to make.
<ikonia> I'd welcome hell at this moment, it maybe cooler than my face
<LjL> it's probably cooler than here too
 * genii prepares more coffee
<genii> If someone wanted to start a #k loco channel, who would they approach?
<Tm_T> genii: their loco if they have one somewhere, if not, us then?
<LjL> the relevant loco
<Tm_T> genii: no, not us, -irc (:
<LjL> also, if the relevant loco is some tiny one where the main #ubuntu channel is made up by about 12 people, then IMHO they should approach something hot, pointy, electrically charged or otherwise harmful >:
<genii> Hm.
<ikonia> are loco channels not #u or #k specific
<ikonia> just "loco"
<Tm_T> ikonia: depends?
<Tm_T> ikonia: finnish loco has atleast 5 channels, including ubuntu, kubuntu, devel etc etc
<ikonia> really ? what are they
<jussi01> ikonia: smaller loco's have oonly #ubuntu-XX
<jussi01> where as bigger locos are split
<jussi01> #kubuntu-XX #ubuntu-XX etc
<ikonia> interesting
<jussi01> and -fi is special :P
<ikonia> of course
<jussi01> also, some locos have -ops (-es for example)
<ikonia> yes. I saw that a short while ago 
<genii> Bleh. Someone's yelling for me every couple minutes here. /away a while
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (changedname)
<Pici> I dont think an ops call was necessary.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I'm there now
<ikonia> checking I didn't miss anything
<Pici> As am I.
<ikonia> ok it was
<ikonia> c0cksukr
<ikonia> scroll up before the name change
<Pici> And he changed his name after being requested...
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> home time
<Pici> Mez: did you speak with him?
<Mez> Pici: no... he was spamming a lot to the channel... so I was watching to see if he stopped while silenced
<LjL> ikonia: /msg alis list #ubuntu-it*
 * genii sips and catches up on scroll
<genii> Every little thing today, they call for me "I jammed the paper shredder" "why is my phone making this weird sound" "if I dry it out will the elctronics still work?"  etc
 * genii hides
<LjL> and is coffee the answer to *all* of those?
<genii> LjL: Sadly coffee was the cause of one
<LjL> oh.
<Pici> genii: Which one?
<genii> Pici: The cash register needing to dry out.
<genii> I'm sure it's fried though actually
<Pici> genii: Where do you do support?
<genii> Pici: Remember I have 4 jobs
<Pici> genii: I didnt
<Flannel> Well, if it wasn't turned on when they dropped the coffee on it...
<Flannel> Also, if it didn't already let out magic smoke.  But, just drying out the coffee won't help.  You'll have to wash it off, as I'm sure dehydrated coffee is conductive.
<genii> 1) look after office bldg, collect rents, fix things, run elevator   2) volunteer/sometime paid part time admin/support for a co-op ISP (in same bldg) 3) IT on-call for a couple companies in same bldg  4) Supervise a night-time art dropin (which has also a computer lab I look after)  . So the cash register was during 1)
<LjL> wait, you mean you aren't *paid* to sip coffee?
<genii> Flannel: No smoke but some popping, apparently
<Flannel> LjL: that's 5) which he failed to mention: 5) part time performance artist
<genii> After it dries out I'll get the multimeter out, pop it open and test crap
<genii> LjL: I need al the jobs to pay for my caffeine habit
<genii> And my gadget addiction
<genii> Flannel: Job 5 is a labour of love, btw
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no | aubade, although this is getting cliche
 * genii watches LjL go  !best crazy
<Seeker`> hi Mamarok 
<Mamarok> hi Seeker` 
<Mamarok> sry, still drowned in work
<Seeker`> tis ok :)
<Seeker`> I HATE putty
<Seeker`> and RSI
<Seeker`> fumbling for the mouse with the wrong hand + right click + putty + text in clipboard to be translated to see what it means
<ikonia> ha
<Pici> :( I like putty
<ikonia> it's a great app, but my cut and paste borks too
<Tm_T> change settings then?
<Myrtti> hellllooooo
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hi hi
 * Myrtti is happily tipsy
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: then be happy for both of us (;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I bloody well am!
<guntbert> HI, I propose to detach the factoid !mount from !partitions and replace it with "mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html"
<Seeker`> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Seeker`> !partitions
<LjL> don't we have something on help.u.c about mounting rather than tuxfiles?
<guntbert> LjL:  I didn't check, but will :-)
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount doesn't look too bad at a cursory glance
<guntbert> LjL: I propose to detach the factoid !mount from !partitions and replace it with "mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount"
 * Myrtti just bought flights back to UK
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Seeker`> Myrtti: yay!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: when?
<guntbert> is there any input expected from me?
<Myrtti> 14th
<LjL> guntbert: no, you're just being ignored because no one apparently wants to fiddle with factoids at the moment :)
<Myrtti> I can happily say I'm too drunk to think about any bloody factoids :-D
<Myrtti> having said that, off to kitchen to microwave something nommy
<Tm_T> Myrtti: shame on you
<guntbert> LjL: its not *that* urgent anyway :-) so I'll be off - nice journey to Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I really *am* ashamed
<Seeker`> Myrtti: june?
<Seeker`> !partitions is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> But partitions already means something else!
<Seeker`> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Seeker`> !-mount
<ubottu> mount is <alias> disks - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:50:24
<Seeker`> !disks
<LjL> so since -ot is no help as usual, and there's probably a larger percentage of travelers here to begin with. what would be a decent site to scrape airline sites for cheapest tickets for europe flights?
<LjL> !-disks
<ubottu> disks aliases: formatting, format, partition, partitions, partitioning, mount, mounting, disk, harddrive - added by LjL on 2006-07-20 23:35:02 - last edited by tsimpson on 2009-05-01 14:04:29
<Myrtti> Seeker`: yeah
<LjL> (how come virtually every factoid in the world seems to have been added by me)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (gr00ber)
<Seeker`> !mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ubottu> But mount already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Seeker`> better?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !ufw is <alias> firewall
<LjL> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<LjL> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<LjL> +1
<Myrtti> !ufw is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no ufw is <alias> firewall
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-21
<Cpudan80> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> Cpudan80: pong?
<Cpudan80> nalioth: can I pm you?
<nalioth> Cpudan80: let me repeat for the umpteenth time:  "you may pm staff at any time"
<Cpudan80> lol ok
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Madpilot> ubottu, intel is <reply>Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<Madpilot> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Madpilot> opinions, anyone? surprised this wasn't created earlier
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> brilliant day
<Flannel> Twas brillig,
<Mez> and the slithy toves, id gyre and gymble in the wae
<Mez> all mimsy were the borogroves
<Mez> and the mome wraths outgrabe
<Flannel> Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
<Flannel> The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
<Flannel> Beware the jubjub bird, and shun
<Flannel> the frumious Bandersnatch!
<Myrtti> Mez: quoting Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings?
<Mez> Lewiss Carroll
<Myrtti> oh, could have mistaken for her or Grunthos the Flatulent
<Mez> http://www.jabberwocky.com/carroll/jabber/jabberwocky.html
 * Mez chuckles
<Mez> true, but I've always liked it
 * Mez can still remember the whole thing word perfect
<Myrtti>     Putty. Putty. Putty.
<Myrtti>     Green Putty - Grutty Peen.
<Myrtti>     Grarmpitutty - Morning!
<Myrtti>     Pridsummer - Grorning Utty!
<Myrtti> art.
<Mez> :D
<Mez> good counterpointing of the underlying metaphor there Myrtti 
<Flannel> Mez: http://www.turdhead.com/actionscript-jabberwocky/
<Myrtti> how hard can it be to make a "Dent this!" button to wordpress? seriously
<Myrtti> stupid argh
<Mamarok> morning
<Flannel> Myrtti: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/8995/76176216253251242889151.png
<Flannel> I made it for you!
 * Flannel isn't sure that's what she meant though.
<Flannel> or, is almost certain that's not.  but, still...
<Myrtti> Flannel: I love you
<Myrtti> no, it's not what I meant
<Myrtti> but good effort anyway
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/notice/4433945
<Flannel> Myrtti: Oh, I'm sure that's possible!
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm sure too
<Myrtti> but I just can't get my head around it
<Gary> /3/3
<Gary> oooo
<Flannel> well, all identica does is send a POST,right?
<Flannel> Gary: eh?
<Gary> Flannel: pebkac
 * Flannel uses neither, so has no idea.
<Myrtti> Flannel: whohooo http://identi.ca//index.php?action=newnotice&status_textarea=tweet
<Flannel> erm, I'm not logged in, so ... while I have no idea what that is.  yay!
<Myrtti> but yeah, it does what it should
<Myrtti> brilliant
<elky> Flannel, if it's anything like twitter, then yes.
<Flannel> Hi Bacta, how can we help you today?
<Bacta> I would like my ban removed please
<Flannel> Bacta: Why should we remove the ban?
<Bacta> Because I'm of no threat to your channel
<Bacta> And Iĺl try to judge the humour of the ops a bit better in future
<ikonia> Bacta: this has been discussed and at this time the ban will not be removed
<Bacta> awesome
<ikonia> Bacta: is there anything else you need ?
<Bacta> No but I think youŕe a couple of cans short. Thanks anyway
<ikonia> anyone got any cans ?
<ikonia> @mark bacta insulting again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I can do the can-can
 * jussi01 hands ikonia a couple of cans... of beer
<ikonia> nice !
<ikonia> that would be a nice treat
<bazhang> vampires in #freenode trying to get a cloak, presumably to ban evade
<elky> he may come across reasonable, but he can switch that on at the drop of the hat. and switch it off just as easily.
<ikonia> elky: that wasn't reasonable
<elky> ikonia, <Bacta> And Iĺl try to judge the humour of the ops a bit better in future <-- is him trying to sound like he's changed.
<ikonia> oh, fail then
<arand> floodbots seem to fail in the > #ubuntu redirect, (mibbit user)
<elky> they dont send you on automatically
<elky> it requires an extra level of human interaction as well, to weed out bots/scripts
<elky> * arand (i=8afbf05d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-72e6092f31a30c90) has joined #ubuntu-proxy-users
<elky> <FloodBot1> arand: Try again joining #ubuntu, you've been granted temporary access from your web gateway. Don't leave this channel until you've joined! (Also, on some browsers it may take up to a minute or more to sync to #ubuntu, so please be patient for a while before killing the browser and trying again)
<arand> I'm aware of that, bad wording on my part... I still get redirected to #-proxy after the invite messages, when I try to enter #ubuntu, I've tried logging on and off, and rejoined the channel and #ubuntu several times.
<arand> presuming the problem lies in the exception creation not working, rather.
<Myrtti> join now?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<arand> works now.
<arand> was there something, or just a glitch?
<atlef> test me
<Myrtti> atlef: you left too early from the other channel
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> actually
<atlef> sorry to bother you, but i can not seem to connect to #ubuntu, followed instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit for my irc client. do not understand what is wrong, as i can connect to irc.spotchat.org and irc.homelien.no without problems
<Myrtti> atlef: did you connect to freenode on port 8001?
<atlef> well i added { address = "irc.freenode.net"; chatnet = "Freenode"; port = "8001"; } to my irssi
<atlef> *config
<Myrtti> atlef: you are aware that fiddling with the config file is unsupported method of configuring it?
<Myrtti> atlef: did you reconnect after modifying the file and/or did you reload the config?
<atlef> eh, no. it says what to do at the link i was given
<atlef> i closed my terminal, and opened it again to connect
<Myrtti> oh good god almighty
<Myrtti> if the link tells you to modify the config file, then it's wrong
 * Myrtti checks
<atlef> ok
<atlef> good that i came here then :-)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Myrtti> BANLIST IS FULL
<Pici> oye
<Pici> I have some to remove, 
 * Pici waits for minefield to restart
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177150/
<Pici> Myrtti: whats that?
<Myrtti> Pici: I scribbled that to make checking of my own current bans easier
<Pici> Myrtti: oh, neat
<Myrtti> figured others might find it useful as well
<Myrtti> !ops | banlist in #ubuntu is squeaking full
<ubottu> banlist in #ubuntu is squeaking full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Myrtti called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (banlist in #ubuntu is squeaking full)
<Myrtti> Please, check your own bans and remove what you can
<Pici> I wrote a script that reads in a file with one ban mask per line and outputs the necessary /mode -bbbb [stuff] commands
<Pici> Handy for situations like this
<elky> the mibbit bans are the problem. there's a zillion exemptions in there.
<Pici> I'll take care of those too
<elky> some of them old enough to have been set by servers, not bots.
<ikonia> I'll clear down in 10 minutes
<ikonia> just finishing off something
<elky> there's a heck of alot of #ubuntu-ops redirects too
<Myrtti> /mode -e ienorand!i=8afbf05d@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-1971ac66a18d2e47
<Myrtti> ?
<Myrtti> lol, even vertix is there
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177157/
<elky> can we have a filter out of all masks with 'dyn' in them please?
<ikonia> Myrtti: klined so not a problem
<Myrtti> ikonia: but the exception is still there taking space from bans
<ikonia> yup, I'll remove
<elky> ikonia, for now anyway. he's got a nick ban in there though, and he's yet to change afaik.
<ikonia> house keeping in 10 minutes
<elky> everything >48hrs with 'dyn' in it is to go
<ikonia> seems sensible
<Pici> note: I'm going to unexempt all the mib_ excemptions, expect a bit of flooding
<ikonia> ooh yes please. 
<elky> Pici, no mib_ in there currently?
<Pici> Myrtti: ^^
<Pici> elky: correct
<elky> Pici, something's not un-excempting properly then...
<Pici> Myrtti: i.e: don't worry about removing them one by one, I have them all in my clipboard
<Pici> elky: indeed
<Myrtti> Pici: took off only the ones set by the server
<Pici> Myrtti: okay :)
<Myrtti> not by the floodbots
<Myrtti> firefox just committed suicide
<Pici> stupid bot
<Pici> elky: 20 lines, 4 excempts per line
<Pici> exempts too
<elky> Pici, no freaking wonder the list was full.
<elky> Pici, i wonder... does it detect non-/quit departures properly. such as kills/klines.
<elky> topyli, in a mood tonight?
<topyli> i guess. sorry
<Myrtti> oh god coffee!
<topyli> better go away i guess before i remove everybody
<elky> topyli, probably
<topyli> aye
 * elky cuddles topyli
<elky> i'm off to beddy byes.
<Pici> goodnight!
<topyli> nighty night elky 
<ikonia> Myrtti: got your magic ban list script to hand
<Pici> Myrtti: Is that a perl script?
<Myrtti> Pici: no, just irssi alias with a bit of sed/awk/grep magic
<ikonia> it's sweet
<Myrtti> I could publish it
<Myrtti> need to figure out
<LjL> was there an attack or something? couple of people in -unregged
<Pici> Yes
<LjL> what sort of attack, the funny sort?
<Pici> 07:50:46 <FloodBot1> -WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE by Mahone (#Parliament #parliament #parliament #parliament #prisonbreak #Parliament #parliament #parliament #parliament #prisonbreak), banned
<Pici> Except he wasn't banned because the banlist was full.
<LjL> oh lord.
<LjL> so an unfunny attack that became funny because of opfail.
<Pici> I alone removed a little over a hundred expired mibbit exempts.
<LjL> if i knew what made the bots warn about full banlist when it wasn't really full, i'd restore that warning.
<LjL> Pici: check funny stat
<LjL> Pici: select Date, SUM(CASE WHEN Word='jaunty' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='intrepid' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='hardy' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='gutsy' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='feisty' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='edgy' THEN Count END), SUM(CASE WHEN Word='dapper' THEN Count END) from words group by date order by date
<LjL> (suggest a moving average of 15)
<Pici> LjL: Interesting
<LjL> Pici: a bit discomforting too
<Pici> LjL: You mean the harsh decline for the past two releases?
<LjL> Pici: yeah. the peak for Intrepid was lower than the peak for Warty.
<LjL> i haven't included Warty in the query because it triggers a bug in the graph engine =)
<LjL> unless intrepid and jaunty are more misspelled than previous releases... :P
<Mamarok> LjL: well, we hade a jaundice once...
<Mamarok> had*
<LjL> Mamarok: i'm sure you did, but what's the frenquency of that compared to Fiesty or Gusty? :)
<Mamarok> well, some users say Jack for Jaunty or Ibex for Intrepid
<Mamarok> Ibex is much shorter, so...
<Pici> I've seen a lot more JJ's for thise release than for others.
<Mamarok> and the mis-spelling of Ibex is frequent
<Pici> !interpid
<ubottu> It is spelt InTREPid
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> !janty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about janty
<LjL> yeah i've tried checking Ibex instead of Intrepid, but it's relatively marginal
<LjL> besides it's reflected also in the total number of lines, unique nicks, and a few other statistics one can make. it just shows most strikingly in the distribution names usage statistic
<LjL> (by the way if anyone else here want to access these stats, just pm me for the url, can't make it public)
<Pici> LjL: Was the bug you were referring to when the moving average color doesn't match the detail color?
<LjL> Pici: yep
<Pici> Going to a short meeting, hopefully things don't blow up here.
<LjL> *bang*
 * genii investigates the coffee urn
 * jussi01 investigates the back of his eyelids...
 * LjL investigates people /meing on #ubuntu-ops
 * Myrtti burps
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> too much coffee
<genii> I got a "coffee" highlight...
<genii> Lunch. Around but /away
<Pici> /around
<genii> Pici: There is an /around            ?
<Pici> genii: /asquare
<genii> "* Error: AROUND "
<genii> Bah!
<Pici> Don't take everything I say seriously :P
<LjL> s/everything/anything/
<Myrtti> how can I delete a line in vi?
<LjL> Myrtti: no one will tell you. it's your punishment for using vi to find out.
<Pici> ctrl-k works in nano
<Myrtti> LjL: i don't have any other proper editor on n800
<LjL> Myrtti: :dl
<Myrtti> LjL: thx
<genii> bah. dajhorn suggesting setting root passwd etc etc.
<genii> "<dajhorn> Bodsda: Set a root password, login as root, and then use `telinit` to switch to single user mode."
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> if you actually want to switch to single user mode, though
<LjL> i'm not sure there's much of another way?
<genii> sudo telinit 1
<LjL> will that give you a root shell?
<Myrtti> whee!
<Myrtti> i can haz vpnc + sip nao
<genii> LjL: Experimenting right now on another box to find out this burning Q
<Pici> "I looked online on how to disable xorg.  Now my desktop won't open"
<genii> LjL: Damn. Locked the box up
<LjL> genii: suspected you would... with the mixture of upstart and lack of a root account, this was unlikely to work
 * genii grumbles a bit
<genii> Weird. Why does !php go to !lamp   or so?
<Pici> php is part of lamp
<genii> You need lamp to use php
<genii> You *don't* need lamp ...
<Pici> If you think it should be something else, make the suggestion, then we'll shoot it down.
<genii> Hehe
<genii> OK lemme think about it first.
<screamsayonara> hello, my name is stef and i would again like to request that i be unbanned from the offtopic channel
<screamsayonara> i know exactly why swearing is wrong, and i understand 100% why its not acceptable, i didnt realise it was like that, im used to another server
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<screamsayonara> i just really want to have g rated conversations about how much i love ubuntu
<screamsayonara> with other nerds..
<ikonia> screamsayonara: why once you where told about your langauge in one channel did you move to another one and start using the same language
<screamsayonara> ikonia: because i was drunk and i am a punk and a linguistics student
 * mneptok was about to ask the same thing
<screamsayonara> i am also an intelligent person
<ikonia> screamsayonara: ahhh yes, this old argument
<screamsayonara> it was an isolated thing, 
 * mneptok remembers when punk was cool. mneptok is in his 40s.
<ikonia> I remember this linguistics student agrument again
<screamsayonara> really dudes, i am a valuablew intellect
<ikonia> screamsayonara: from my point of view I won't remove the ban from #ubuntu as I don't believe your promises
<screamsayonara> i just like pushing the boundaries and im from austnet
<screamsayonara> irc is to me, weird 
<ikonia> screamsayonara: you where told 4 - 5 times in each channel to mind your language and you kept going
<Pici> I don't believe  that there was an #ubuntu ban.
<ikonia> Pici: oh, did I just kick him
<ikonia> fair enough then
<screamsayonara> im a girl
<screamsayonara> and it hasnt happened again
<ikonia> sorry
<screamsayonara> i join ubuntu for support sometimes
<ikonia> it hasn't happened again because you've been banned from the channel
<screamsayonara> and to learn
<mneptok> screamsayonara: if what you say is true, then it should be very easy to express yourself without profanity. thereby adding gravitas to your words and opinions
<screamsayonara> in #ubuntu, -evudently-
<screamsayonara> evidently.
<ikonia> yup, you've lasted an hour without speaking at all
<ikonia> it's pici's ban anyway, so I'll leave alone
<screamsayonara> its autojoin, i usually on come on irc for that
<Pici> Its been a month anyway.
<screamsayonara> tonight however i have a night off from writing essays
<mneptok> screamsayonara: why would your gender be important in this discussion?
<Pici> I'm going to remove the ban, if we have an issue then it gets reapplied.
<screamsayonara> so im dealing with my personal affairs which include but are not limited to
<Pici> mneptok: ikonia said 'him'
<screamsayonara> my learning ubuntu!
<screamsayonara> im studying to be a computational linguist
<screamsayonara> i need to learn ubuntu
<screamsayonara> i WANT to learn linux
<Pici> We're not disputing that.
<screamsayonara> i can conmtrol my mouth if i know i need to! i didnt realise
<screamsayonara> it was such a big deal
<ikonia> despite multiple warnings
<mneptok> screamsayonara: if you want to learn Ubuntu, then Step 1 is learning the philosophy behind it. swearing and defaming and not following polite requests to stop are wholly out of line with that philosophy.
<screamsayonara> and given the time ive had to think about, and my repeated attempts to get myself 
<screamsayonara> some room
<screamsayonara> ah
<screamsayonara> basically look
<ikonia> well, pici said he's removing the ban
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<screamsayonara> oh sorry i didnt see that
<screamsayonara> i hvnt fixed my text colours properly
<screamsayonara> :\
 * screamsayonara feels dumb
<Pici> Like I said, if we have the same problem in the future, we'll apply the ban again.
<screamsayonara> thanks a lor
<screamsayonara> *lot
<screamsayonara> happy awesome people-ing
<Pici> Its been a month anyway.
<ikonia> as you said, can always be re-applied 
<mneptok> why is it always the Aussies and language?
 * mneptok runs from elky 
<ikonia> he's still not joined the channel ?
<Pici> nope
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<genii> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the php5-cli package (see
<genii> !info php5-cli for package detail ). PHP is also a component of a larger Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP combined installation (see !lamp ).
<ubottu> 'for' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<genii> Bah
<Pici> heh
<genii> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the php5-cli package (see !info php5-cli for package detail ). PHP is also a component of a larger Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP combined installation (see !lamp ).
<LjL> if we have a php-specific factoid, it should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<genii> LjL:  It assumes there also that you want to run a full-blown apache setup. Which is not always the case. 
<LjL> genii: no it doesn't, it mentions php5-cli
<genii> LjL: "To install PHP5 you can enter the following command in the terminal prompt:  sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<LjL> genii: it might not be wording it perfectly, but it says you can install php5-cli for command-line running, and php5-cli for out-of-apache running
<LjL> anyway, i was merely saying that if we are to have a dedicated PHP factoid, it would be absurd not to link to the official guide about PHP
<genii> I agree, yes
<genii> Work needs me a few minutes. I'll reword the suggestion shortly
<Seeker`> LjL: can I had stats?
<Myrtti> me too plz
<LjL> genii: i'd make the last part shorter by saying something like "For integrating PHP in a server, see !LAMP", and possibly avoid the !info thing (or we'd do that for all packages). put the package name in "quotes" as that's what's most other factoids do.
<genii> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<genii> LjL: ^
<LjL> yeah you don't have to say it to me, i don't have bot access :)
 * genii pokes at jussi01
<Pici> genii: You have bot access, don't you?
<genii> Pici: No. We went trough this 2 other times at least
<genii> *through
<Pici> Why?
<LjL> by the way, there is a #kubuntu version of those stats being uploaded, same URL but with a "k" in front of "ircgraphs"
<LjL> it's currently only uploaded up to 2006ish
<genii> Pici: Probably because I'd abuse it
<Pici> !no PHP is <reply> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> Pici: another stat that shows that #ubuntu isn't really working lately
<LjL> select Date, sum(case when word='please' or word='pls' or word='plz' then Count END), sum(case when word='thanks' or word='thx' or word='ty' then Count END) from Words group by date order by date
<Pici> What, too many people saying thanks?
<Pici> er, nevermind
<LjL> Pici: too few, compared to the amount of people who say please...
<LjL> consider the "pleases" as questions and the "thanks" as answered ones, and it is worrying.
<LjL> of course it's a bit of a stretch to just consider them that way
<genii> Well, some people also say "please help me!"   etc over and over but people generally only say "thanks" or so once
<LjL> sure, it's a biased statistic in a number of way
<LjL> it definitely shows "something has changed" since hardy, at the very least
<LjL> and i have trouble thinking it's changed in a positive way
<Pici> the count of nicks per day hasn't decreased much over the past few releases, disconting a little bit on release days though
<LjL> Pici: yes, but the speaking has. i interpret it as if people are still seeking support in #ubuntu more or less as they always have, but... aren't quite finding it as they used to.
<genii> I tend to agree with that interpretation
<LjL> Pici: besides, it hasn't "decreased much", but keep in mind it was a distinctly ascending trend earlier
<LjL> of course you can't, uh, ascend forever, and it wouldn't even be a good thing - but.
<LjL> #kubuntu statistics have finished uploading, by the way
<LjL> (and i'm afraid to look at them)
<genii> My take is I think people are getting less help specifically configuring their applications, but about the same help as always installing/troubleshooting core probs
<LjL> (and there was a reason why i was)
<Pici> select Date, sum(lines) from messages group by date, order by date = steadily decreasing
<LjL> about kubuntu? yeah
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Its intresting to see that as hobbsee's number of lines in the channel decreased, genii's increased.
 * Myrtti doesn't want to know
<Pici> LjL: Where are you getting the data for these?
<LjL> Pici: irclogs.
<Pici> LjL: .ubuntu.com?
<LjL> yeah
<Pici> okay
 * jussi01 waves tiredly
<LjL> there are only a few gaps, they're mostly complete
<Seeker`> hi
<Pici> hi
<jussi01> !away > phoenixz
<jussi01> cripes this connection here is annoying...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> we seriously need to redo atleast a part of the fixdccexploit wikipage
<Pici> Which part?
<Myrtti> the irssi config part and the Colloquy part
<Myrtti> also the chatzilla part
<Myrtti> I can do the irssi and colloquy
<Myrtti> the long term solution they offer for irssi is very, very very unsupported by irssi community
<tsimpson> ubottu: Admin capability add editfactoids genii 
<ubottu> Error: I can't find editfactoids in my user database. If you didn't give a user name, then I might not know what your user is, and you'll need to identify before this command might work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> eek
<tsimpson> ubottu: Admin capability add genii editfactoids
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> genii: welcome to the editors club :)
<Pici> ubottu: Don't worry dear, we don't.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Myrtti: What's the long term solution for irssi?
<Pici> Flannel: Don't modify the config file directly, use irssi itself to change the settings
<Myrtti> Flannel: I edited and saved
<Myrtti> did Chatzilla
<Myrtti> 22:10      -port: This is pretty much like the port argument later, 
<Myrtti> 22:10             except this can be used to modify existing server's 
<Myrtti> 22:10             port.
<Myrtti> the catchphrase of the #irssi channels is "the config file is humanreadable only by accident and shouldn't be fiddled with. Doing so will void the warranty."
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whz/3551585280/?ref=nf wheeeeee!
<Pici> heh, I liked the fly-through at the end
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit?action=diff&rev2=39&rev1=36
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !pici is <reply> Pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send halp!
<Pici> I got an email about it
<Myrtti> I knows :-)
<Pici> okay :)
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (bastrakius)
<Flannel> Howdy dood, how can we help you today?
<dood> i need help setting up wpa_supplicant , ive tryed a few times in the last week or so and its still a brick wall
<dood> i need wpa_supplicant to start automatically on startup and connect to the AP
<Seeker`> you need to join #ubuntu for support
<LjL> this is not the support channel though, you were redirected from there to here for some reason.
<LjL> have you checked out the channel guidelines?
<dood> yeah i noticed that
<dood> nah 
<LjL> well then perhaps it might be a good time to do that
<LjL> !etiquette > dood    (dood, see the private message from ubottu)
<genii> tsimpson: I promise not to abuse editing rights :)
<dood> why ?
<LjL> dood: well, because i assume you were redirected here for breaking them somehow, and because you currently cannot be answered in #ubuntu anyway
<dood> is that why i was redirected ?
<dood> i dont remember ever getting banned or anything
<dood> can you see if im banned or somthing ?
<Myrtti> @bansearch dood 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@72.170.107.235!#ubuntu-ops by elky in #ubuntu on May 10 2009 08:22:31 (ID: 13325)
<dood> huh 
<LjL> (why does it show as removed btw?)
<dood> well shoot , i didnt even know that
<Pici> It looks like you were redirected because your odd behavior in #ubuntu.  You claimed you were drunk.
<dood> well im ready to behave now , may i re-enter ubuntu ?
<Pici> But that doesn't excuse your behavior
<dood> no it does not
<LjL> how can you promise to behave if you don't know what the guidelines say about behavior?
<dood> ok so what can i do to rectify my actions and get back into #ubuntu, AA teaches me to make direct ammends where ever possible , how can i make ammends
<Flannel> LjL: It shows the later ban in here as removed
<Seeker`> was the later ban removed because he was unbanned, orb ecause elky didn't want 2 bans set
<LjL> ah yes sorry, i was confused.
<dood> Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable contribution to Ubuntu. We may not always agree, but disagreement is no excuse for poor behaviour and poor manners. We might all experience some frustration now and then, but we cannot allow that frustration to turn into a personal attack. It's important to remember that a community where people feel uncomfortable or threatened is not a product
<dood> ive one. We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when dealing with other contributors as well as with people outside the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu
<LjL> err, yes, we know what that says...
<dood> and now so do i :D
<dood> is there anything else i can do to make direct ammends ?
<dood> i just wanted to say for you to keep in mind considering the meaning behind ubuntu , simply put , live and let live , forgive and forget
<LjL> perhaps that's put a bit... *too* simply
<dood> the concept is not complicated 
<dood> it is that simple
<LjL> ok, as you wish
<dood> i apologize for my behavior on the 10th day of may towards whomever it was , and i promise that i will be respectfull and courtius to people in that channel in the future
<LjL> anyway i'm more pressed to make sure you understand the specific implementation of the Code of Conduct that is the IRC Guidelines
<LjL> and the other related pieces of information in the bot
<dood> i have done my part to make direct ammends to the ubuntu community , it is now your part to accept or not accept my sincere apology for which is your decision
<dood> there is nothing more i can do to make direct ammends
<dood> ive read the terms from the bot
<LjL> you may have to wait for the op who originally banned you to review the ban
<dood> and that op was elky correct ?
<LjL> correct
<genii> Work /away
<seanw> Hey there, what's the cmd to get ubotu to msg someone the "please don't use line breaks as punctuation" message?
<Myrtti> !enter > seanw 
<ubottu> seanw, please see my private message
<seanw> ty :)
<seanw> !enter > nevermore
<seanw> Thanks!
<Myrtti> !search intel
<ubottu> Found: what, intel, aiglx, intel <reply>the intel driver in jaunty*, effects, snd_hda_intel, hdaintel, intelbrick*, intelhda
<Myrtti> lolwhut?!
<Flannel> intel <reply>the intel driver in jaunty
<Flannel> oh, forgotten
<Flannel> !-intel <reply>the intel driver in jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel <reply
<Flannel> aww
<ubottu> In ubottu, NgD said: my name is aercio
<mneptok> his name is Robert Paulsen.
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (crisnoh)
<LjL> meh.
<LjL> they don't use it when it's needed...
<LjL> always the same
<Flannel> fink, fanks?  really?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-22
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<TheFunkbomb> Will my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic be lifted today?
<TheFunkbomb> anyone home?
<Seeker`> one sec
<TheFunkbomb> k
<Seeker`> its ikonia's ban, you'll need to speak to him
<TheFunkbomb> We're no longer on speaking terms.  He did say if someone wants to lift it, they can
<TheFunkbomb> okay then.  bye
<Flannel> Oh, ban in -ot
<Flannel> sigh, what on earth is Mack's problem?
<Flannel> Anyone awake with ops here?  I'd like to invite him
<Pici> Flannel: eh? who?
<Flannel> Maybe it's nothing.  Just review the past... however long with Mack* in #u
<Flannel> I'm not really sure what Mack|Logger is all about.
<Seeker`> that is a bit odd
<mneptok> and now Mack|Logger
 * mneptok twitches
<LjL> there's always the good ol' method of "could you please join #ubuntu-ops for a minute"
<mneptok> someone give me a reason not to ban him
<LjL> which usually works better anyway since invites end up in status windows that people don't see
<LjL> mneptok: he hasn't done anything special?
<mneptok> he was asked to not change nicks when away, and decided chaning nicks when away would be a good response
<Flannel> mneptok: He hasn't changed nicks yet, just... joined with another client.  Which, while odd, isn't changing nicks.
<mneptok> ah, roght
<mneptok> *right
<LjL> you could kick him for cloning if you want a reason.
<Flannel> I'd rather just resolve the issue than kick/ban/whatever.
<LjL> i'd agree.
<Flannel> mneptok: If/when he replies, invite him here for that conversation.  It's not really #ubuntu fodder
<LjL> my bet is he wants the channel logged, but doing that with his normal client would result in away nicks
<Flannel> LjL: His away nick was set by him personally
<Flannel> He'd do /away and then /nick
<Flannel> Which was the source of his original "Nuh Uh!" when I asked him to turn off his client's away nick change thing.
<LjL> annoying fellow, anyway.
<LjL> by the way, i believe Thons was spamming
<Flannel> Indeed, I missed it entirely.
<jrib> is it okay if I maintain 1000 clones in #ubuntu and answer "yes" with all of them when someone asks "does anyone use X?"?
<Pici> Only if they also respond to 'is anyone here?'
<Flannel> +1
<Flannel> Although, I say make it 47 instead of 1000.
<jrib> Flannel: any particular reason for 47 over 46?
<Flannel> jrib: 47 is prime.
<jrib> at least go with 57 :)
<Flannel> 57 isn't prime
<jrib> grothendieck prime
<Flannel> What on earth?
<Flannel> We could go with 59, is that acceptable?
<jrib> http://foreigndispatches.typepad.com/dispatches/2004/12/grothendieck_pr.html
<Flannel> Ah, I thought you had something caught in your throat.
<LjL> jrib: floodbots would stop them :(
<jrib> well i was just going to pm
<Flannel> LjL: not if we program it into the floodbots!
<LjL> i like pm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Classic said: ubottu, which is lts
<TheFunkbomb> hello
 * genii slides bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> thanks genii :)  better stick to tea though 
<genii> bazhang: I'll remember tea next time for you. :)
<genii> Well, 1:45 AM-ish, so I'm out for sleep. Gnite
<Flannel> Night
<bazhang> night
<Myrtti> irssi-proxy <3 
<Myrtti> makes IRC a bit less painful on dialup
<elky> Myrtti, dialup? eww
<topyli> phoneirc <3
<Myrtti> elky: I'm at my mums, she doesn't have zee interwebs
<elky> i thought you kids had funky wireless broadband and stuff
<Myrtti> elky: sure - but if I'm doing apt-file update at the same time, ssh connection gets a bit less priority and is damn flaky
<Myrtti> elky: I'm paying only for the lowest 3G speed
<elky> ah
<elky> ah, they limit you by speed rather than quota?
<Myrtti> elky: http://saunalahti.fi/gsm/mobiililaajakaista.php
<elky> i see numbers, but i lack context.
<topyli> yeah i have the same deal iirc, 10€/m unlmited but capped at 384kpbs
<Myrtti> elky: those are the only relevant numbers
<topyli> it's Just Fast Enough(TM)
<Myrtti> no monthly quota, no subscription fee, no quota capping
<Myrtti> I had 512 when I worked from here a year ago
<Myrtti> but now, for occasional SIP call, general mobile webpage surfing...
<Myrtti> 384 is enough
<topyli> "fast enough" meaning you can do internet radio and sip calls are tolerable
<elky> maaaan. i can only dream of that. here i pay $20/mth for 1gb that gets somewhere between 40kbs and if i'm on the harbour bridge, 2mb/s
<Myrtti> it's the speed that kills the internets, not the amount of data used ;-)
<elky> yeah
<Myrtti> if you trickle your data with 40kbs, it doesn't matter how much of it you transfer
<elky> if i had deals like that here, i'd probably not bother with wired intarwebs
<Myrtti> there's some people that are unsubscribing their wired nets
<Myrtti> phone companies are rolling in their copper in the outskirts
<elky> Myrtti, are you finding that t61 sometimes makes you play a 3 min song a second time to get the required 'minute' for hearting?
<Myrtti> you're either using mobile broadband, or pay €€€€€€€ for copper
<Myrtti> elky: there's some issues there that t61 isn't good with
<Myrtti> I can't get the Night Owl done no matter what time I listen to it
<Myrtti> and by magic did the Evangelist quest, it's a bit buggy
<topyli> right now the fastest mobile broadband is around 5Mbps (theoretical maximum). no iptv and such would work
<Myrtti> I've got friends that have like 7 accepted invitations, but they show up as 4/5 in the quest
<elky> topyli, which doesnt worry me since i dont watch tv
<topyli> oh ok :)
<Myrtti> that was a weird experience
<elky> ?
<Myrtti> tried to install a theme to irssi and it went unresponsive for a while
<jussi01> elky: could you tell me the most expensive jewellry stores in Sydney?
<elky> jussi01, i have no idea.
<jussi01> heh
 * Myrtti wears the most exquisite necklace made of recycled plastic bags and soda cans
<Myrtti> (which is brilliant since I hate yellow gold and can't wear silver)
<Myrtti> but yeah - the fact that even the lowest bandwidth of 3G broadband can carry a sip phone call is quite <3 
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3361773177/
<ikonia_> gents did something happen during the night ?
<ikonia_> my screen session for ikonia has totally hung ?
<ikonia_> (I can't see the logs obviously)
<Seeker`> what is the last time you can see?
<ikonia_> nothing, can't re-attatch to that screen session
<ikonia_> all my others are fine
<ikonia_> if there is nothing obvious, thats fine
<ikonia_> ooh bad lage too 186 seconds to sync #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia_> lage ? lag
<Seeker`> nothing in here, apart from TheFunkBomb looking for you
<ikonia_> how odd
<Seeker`> or rather, thefunkbomb looking to be unbanned
<ikonia_> guys I'll kill my old session and re-join
<ikonia_> how annoying
<ikonia_> oooh 
<ikonia_> it looks like it's working now, it had just hung
<ikonia> ahh yes
<ikonia> much better
<Seeker`> wb
<Myrtti> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Myrtti> oh btw
<Myrtti> should the fixdccexploit have a paragraph about quassel?
<Myrtti> jussi01: ^
<Flannel> someone with -ot is likely going to have to remove gregoryj in not too long.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> watching
<ikonia> Flannel: has he been warned ?
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Flannel> ikonia: well, he was just told to join -offtopic from #u, where he was doing the same thing I imagine he'll be doing in -ot
<Flannel> but, no, I don't think he's been warned.
<Flannel> He claims genuine interest, we'll see.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> shout if you want 
<elky> Flannel, you're still not on the -ot list?
<Flannel> elky: Nay
<elky> suffer!
<elky> you do now.
<Flannel> Aye
<elky> i'm sick of waiting 6 months to get people on that ops list.
<Flannel> I won't tell anyone!
<Flannel> oh wait, we're logged.
<Flannel> quick, help! ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^^HH^^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^HH^H^H^^HH^^HH^^H
<Flannel> Oh, it's not working.
<elky> and i have sinus headache and i have no patience tonight
<ikonia> elky: green anadin - it's the future
<elky> ibuprofen?
<topyli> @mark IndyGunFreak still has political propaganda in quit message. has been asked to change via memoserv
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> topyli: just forward him here if he's not picking up the memo
<Flannel> Have you verified he's gotten it via... nevermind
<topyli> Flannel: i just sent it now :)
<elky> i took a codral night, just waiting for it to kick in... (psudoephedrine hydrochloride, triprolidine hydrochloride, paracetamol) figured it was worth the paracetamol hangover tomorrow.
<Flannel> speak of the devil!
<elky> which one?
<Flannel> which one would you like?
<elky> none
<Mamarok> paracetamol hangover? that's more likely to to be a pseudoephedrin hangover then...
<elky> Mamarok, i'm sensitive to paracetamol. more than 1 a day has me feeling badly hungover the next day. if i take them while i'm nauseas, i throw them up.
<Mamarok> wow, that's rare
<elky> yep.
<elky> hence nobody realised when i was growing up. i didnt realise until a few years ago... then mum chimed in with 'oh, so that's why you always threw up baby panadol...'
<elky> i know someone who reacts badly to it too
<Flannel> you!
<Mamarok> elky: can be a missing liver enzyme
<Mamarok> most likely actually
<Myrtti> and I am yet to find a painkiller as effective as ketoprofen
<Mamarok> Myrtti: yes, but beware your stomach then...
<Myrtti> Mamarok: doctors refuse to give me it without stomach protection meds nowadays after I've told them how much I've used it in the past
<Mamarok> Myrtti: and they do well, as ketoprofen is not exactly stomach friendly
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> that's why I'm searching for a painkiller as good as it is - I could eat ibuprofein like bread and the end result would be the same as eating bread as painkiller
<Mamarok> Myrtti: did you try piroxicam?
<Myrtti> Mamarok: I'm not sure they have that in Finland
<Mamarok> Myrtti: would be astonishing if not, it's very commonly prescribed for rheumatic diseases
<Myrtti> seem to be available as gel
<Mamarok> not exactly what we are looking for
<Myrtti> anyway, it could work, thanks for heads up
<Myrtti> I hate eating pills anyway
 * Mamarok fears that this channel looks like a pharmaceutical consultation because of her now
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> you can imagine what it was like year and a half ago when my back was in worse condition as it is now
<Mamarok> Myrtti: yeah, I can, markey's back is a recurrent problem here at home
<elky> grr... i hate it when i have no appetite but my stomach acts otherwise.
<elky> (sinus headache tends to kill my appetite)
<elky> the pseudo paracetamol combination is kicking in though
<Myrtti> what the hell is wrong with the people of offtopic these days
<jussi01> Mamarok: what channel is he looking for?
<Mamarok> the !de message does not list the kubuntu-de channel, it's available since ages
<Mamarok> he is in there now
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jussi01> Mamarok: yes it does...
<Mamarok> oh, right, didn't se that one :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> took me a second to notice also
<IndyGunFreak> is there a list of ops?
<Myrtti> which channel?
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<jpds> no, he has nothing to do with it.
<elky> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<elky> Mamarok, care to help with ^^
<Mamarok> elky: where?
<Mamarok> at is austria I guess, tell him !de
<elky> Mamarok, i mean something for the factoid about it being for loco stuff?
<Mamarok> right, I think he is looking for an Austrian channel or so, but they speak German and !de will be fine
<elky> Mamarok, my point is that the distinction that -at is for loco stuff and -de is for 'everyone who speaks german' is lacking.
<Mamarok> elky: sry, just busy in #kubuntu-de, brb
<Mamarok> elky: back
<Mamarok> how do I set a factoid again?
 * Mamarok checks what Austrian loco teams there are...
<jussi01> Mamarok: is there one already?
<Mamarok> jussi01: yes, #ubuntu-at
<Mamarok> which is referred to in !de already
<jussi01> Mamarok: !foo is <reply>bar
<jussi01> or if the factoid exists:
<jussi01> Mamarok:  !no, foo is <reply>bar
<Mamarok> what does the bar part do?
<jussi01> its what ubottu says when you call foo
<jussi01> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> separate issue if mamarok has editor rights on ubottu
<jussi01> !jussi01
<ubottu> Careful!
<jussi01> !no, jussi01 is <reply>Chomp!
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !jussi01
<ubottu> Chomp!
<jussi01> see?
<jussi01> Myrtti: we sorted that already...
<jussi01> !no, jussi01 is <reply>Carefull!!
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Mamarok> !at <replay> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at <replay
<Mamarok> !at <reply> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at <reply
<Mamarok> strange, does my keyboard not work?
<Mamarok> !at <reply>Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Myrtti> Mamarok: !at is <reply> ...
<Mamarok> !at is <reply>Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mamarok
<Mamarok> right :)
<Mamarok> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Flannel> isn't it \join?
<Flannel> or am I going crazy
<Flannel> I'm going crazy.
<elky> s/going//
<Mamarok> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Mamarok> another one to set...
<elky> please
<Flannel> elky: s/  / /
<elky> Flannel, i parse spaces in irc like in html.
<Mamarok> !ch is <reply>Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mamarok
<Flannel> interesting.  So, if the official switzerland team's channel is english, why is the factoid in german?
<Flannel> I'm... entirely just curious, I don't think it's wrong, or whatnot.
<Flannel> And, I suppose, half devils advocate.
<Mamarok> Flannel: 80% speak german, but we also have 3 other languages. We got aware that if we allow German, the Channel will end up in German and some epople there do not speak or understand it at all
<Mamarok> and it's a team channel, not a support one, except maybe for the Swiss keyboard
<Flannel> I see.  I wasn't aware of the percentages (my enxt question would've been, why not the factoid in fr or it?)
<Mamarok> yes, working on that :)
<elky> no harm tacking 'english please' on in -fr and -it
<Mamarok> but the French and Italian teams already know about us and send people there for regional stuff
<Flannel> gotcha.
<Flannel> Makes sense.
<Mamarok> the Romansh almost all speak and write German, except maybe for some very old people
<Flannel> I've never even heard of it before.
<Mamarok> and there are only about 200.000 speaking romash, well, 5 different dialects actually
<Mamarok> it's a latin-like language, a bit colse to Italian, but in the same time very different
<Mamarok> close*
<Mamarok> it's spoken also in northern Italy and Croatia, but very sparse
<Mamarok> it's only an official language in Switzerland, but not a mandatory one, e.g. the authorities do not have to translate into it, but only in de, fr and it
<Mamarok> Switzerland is veeery special sometimes...
<Mamarok> if you want to know about the Swiss, read "Dürrenmatt's letter to Vaclav Havel", very realistic
<Mamarok> IMHO
<Mamarok> http://www.litart.ch/fd/fdrede.htm, I should translate that...
<elky> Mamarok, so you're not actually a -de, but a -ch?
<Mamarok> exactly :)
<Mamarok> and I have two mothertongues, de and fr
<elky> Mamarok, i always thought you were a -de for some reason.
 * Mamarok wonders why...
<Mamarok> maybe because I know Nightrose who is from de
<Myrtti> hello NCommander, did you fix your client?
<Mamarok> and am quite often in de too
<NCommander> Myrtti, I'm on port 8001
<NCommander> Myrtti, still affected. 
 * NCommander isn't home, hence why its an issue :-/
<NCommander> Myrtti, why am I oped in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Myrtti> because you're ubuntu member
<elky> Mamarok, i think it's because i know you from #u-w with nightrose, yeah
<NCommander> Myrtti, I'm kinda surprised that works like that ...
<elky> NCommander, well it's for use in all ubuntu channels really
<elky> it just almost never is.
<NCommander> elky, ?
<elky> NCommander, we assume that most channels will have at least 1 member who can rescue someone from -read-topic if need be
<elky> NCommander, however, it's really not worth worrying about the why.
<NCommander> elky, rescue? (sorry, I'm somewhat new to read-topic, since its the first time I got banished there :-))
<elky> just dont worry about why.
<NCommander> elky, np
<Myrtti> NCommander: it's assumed that ubuntu members can read the wikipage and assist non-members with less "clue" to get themselves fixed
<NCommander> ah
<Myrtti> NCommander: anyway, are you using a bouncer or an irssi proxy to connect to freenode?
<Myrtti> <3 mirggi
<NCommander> Myrtti, crappy ISP
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, friendishan_ said: ubottu how is pici stuck hope u understand
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Pici> ...
<Pici> I... don't even have any words to respond to that with.
<Myrtti> I can only guess what kind of private conversations poor ubottu has
 * ikonia unstick's pici
<elky> so, as predicted, the awakeness of the pseudo has worn off and i'm quite sleepy. g'nite
<Pici> okay, goodnight
 * genii follows his nose over to the coffee urn
<genii> Work, /away (5-10 mins)
<Pici> grah
 * genii makes more coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iTomb said: Ubottu: no, XP is on my main drive.  I installed Ubuntu on a dedicated 2nd drive.  Now getting error 17.  Not finding any docs on it thus far.
<Daviey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> someone needs to sort the bots out
<Pricey> tsimpson: which ones, what's up?
<tsimpson> Pricey: the floodbots
<Pricey> why are there 4? :/
<tsimpson> exactly
<Pici> One of nalioth's quit and then two came back
<Pricey> lets see if that's better
<Pricey> Things look good?
<tsimpson> looks like it
<nalioth> i'm aware
<nalioth> please stand by
 * Pici stands by
<Pici> beeeeep
 * Myrtti point at -offtopic's latest new attendees hostname
<nalioth> working with the failsafe (crontab entry)
 * nalioth hates crontabs
<Myrtti> *mrhgm*
<Myrtti> opinions?
<Myrtti> down_ [i=down@suck.me.i.will.give.u.m0ney.org]
<tsimpson> kill
 * ikonia could use the money
<ikonia> get a number
<Pici> o.o
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
 * tsimpson wonders what jussi01 is going to ask ikonia...
<Myrtti> tsimpson: !!!
<Pici> eek
<jussi01> haha
<tsimpson> I said nothing, anything you infer is in your mind
<Myrtti> @bansearch ubuntumacintosh 
<ubottu> No matches found for ubuntumacintosh!n=grnhlk@ip24-56-31-25.ph.ph.cox.net in any channel
<Tm_T> hmmmmm, what's best irc channel for quick review of ubuntu logo similarities in case of possible violation?
<TheFunkbomb> good day
<TheFunkbomb> no one around?
<Seeker`> i am around
<Tm_T> or not just watching
<TheFunkbomb> wondering if I can get my ban lifted today
<Seeker`> I'm not familiar enough with the situation
<TheFunkbomb> I can explain very quickly.  It was a misunderstanding that went too far.  I apologized for my actions.  That should be the end of it.
<Seeker`> like i said, I'm not familiar enough with the situation
<TheFunkbomb> well thanks anyway
<TheFunkbomb> I'll try back tomorrow
<Myrtti> Tm_T: #ubuntu-ianal
<Myrtti> J/K
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> glad I always forget what this "ianal" could mean
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<LjL> one of the most "uh" internet acronyms innit
<Seeker`> @bansearch mathyboy
<ubottu> No matches found for mathyboy!n=mathyboy@pool-96-255-207-138.washdc.fios.verizon.net in any channel
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-23
 * Seeker` -> bed
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mib_5sr7x6 might, like, play with himself in ##unavailable or something perhaps?)
<elky> how absolutely /awful/ of me to not coddle that troll
<Flannel> Um
<Flannel> ChanSevr?
<Flannel> really?
<Flannel> probably warrants a !staff?
<elky> Flannel, where?
<Flannel> elky: He's n #u, and a handful of others, vim, giy, c++ perl, c haskell, arch, deb gentoo, freenode, ror, fedora
<elky> he's hassling #f
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> yo
<vorian> who what?
<elky> vorian, see #freenode
<Flannel> vorian: Might want to check out ChanSevr, who I imagine is trying to misrepresent himself as Chanserv
<Flannel> I haven't talked with him about it, but his nick is odd at any rate
<elky> Flannel, i suspect it's the same twit who insisted on teaching us how to ban based on ident without considering we dont for a reason.
<vorian> yeah, not anymore
<elky> ta
<vorian> thanks for the heads up
<vorian> I was looking for old startup scripts
<nalioth> likely story
<nalioth> :D
<vorian> :/
<vorian> it's true
<Flannel> Howdy Bacta, how can we help you today?
<Bacta> Howdy, how are you?
<Flannel> Doing fine.  Yourself?
<Bacta> Alright, was wondering if you could look into my ban. Currently only ikonia and elky have been willing to do this and I dont believe Im getting anywhere with them
<Flannel> Bacta: I'm curious, what makes us think you should be allowed in our channels?
<Bacta> Because Im no threat to your channels, all I did was make a joke which was not well judged. I won´t say it again
<Flannel> Bacta: It's not the first time you've made that joke.  And then after the repeat Monkey joke (which you were banned for the first time as well), you proceeeded to joke about rmrf the next day.
<Bacta> That was not in #ubuntu, and everyone could see it was a joke ... in fact I specifically said "not rmrf¨ IIRC
<elky> Flannel, lets not forget his history of admitting to trolling.
<Flannel> Bacta: Theres no significant difference between #ubuntu and #kubuntu as far as we're concerned.  Theyre both Ubuntu channels.
<Bacta> ok
<Bacta> I apologize for that
<Flannel> malicious commands are never amusing.
<Bacta> No modern distro will let you do an rmrf like that
<elky> we dont care.
<Bacta> and youŕe on ignore now elky
<elky> i dont care.
<elky> Flannel, i dont think that helps his case any, do you.
<Flannel> Bacta: the thing I'm most concerned with is the fact that recently you came here and insulted an operator after being told you weren't going to be unbanned.
<Bacta> ikonia frustrates me, after I received the ban he/she gave me a list of things to do about my ban and he contradicted himself and was just plain confusing. Ive spent all the time I'm ever going to spend with that individual
<Bacta> I´ve added him to my ignore list as I have trouble holding my composure with those types of people
<Flannel> Bacta: What was the confusion/contradiction about?
<Flannel> Also, for the record, it's generally not a good idea to put operators on ignore.
<Bacta> It said I should PM the banning op 
<Bacta> Which I did but he said that was wrong and I had to talk to him about it in here
<Bacta> yeah I know but I don´t want to risk losing my temper in a place like this
<elky> if you cannot control your temper here just because an operator speaks to you, then you're not going to manage to behave in the channels.
<Flannel> It's probably better to just contain your mood.  But anyway, the proper procedure is to contact the operator somehow.  Some operators prefer chats happen in this channel instead of in a query.
<Bacta> I spent a long time trying to contact them but then just gave up, the ¨best¨ I´ve gotten is with the likes of elky and ikonia of whom I´ve both found most unhelpful
<elky> we're not obliged to unban.
<Flannel> Isn't ikonia the one who banned you?
<Bacta> Nope, it said it was someone else
<Flannel> That is, ikonia in #kubuntu and elky in #ubuntu.
<Bacta> Can´t remember who it was, happened a while ago
<Bacta> It didn´t say elky on the ban
<Flannel> Oh, I'm sorry.  You're right.
<Bacta> who was it? I´ll try msging them again
<Flannel> And, yes, elky is the one who banned you from #ubuntu, so your conversation with her would have fit that bill.
<Flannel> In #kubuntu, it was jussi01
<Bacta> If it was elky I don´t want to discuss it with her due to some previous issues. I´ll be happy to discuss those in private if you like
<Bacta> I´ve got a very good reason for my stance on that
<elky> yes, he hates that i know that he does the same stuff on other servers.
<Flannel> Right, well, like I said before, were it not for your recnt run in with the operators, I'd have no real issue removing your ban.
<Bacta> Flannel: I apologize for that, actually I´m glad I left right after that as I could´ve said worse
<Bacta> :(
<Flannel> Bacta: and how is that sort of behavior supposed to work in #ubuntu?  We unban you so that we can ban you again once you get frustrated with someone?  That's not a healthy situation.
<Bacta> Flannel: It won´t happen again, I´ll be very very careful
<Bacta> and there will be no more jokes
<Flannel> I believe you'll work on it.  How about this.  Let's give you some time to learn to be more careful about it.  Come back in, lets say, four days.  And let me know how well you've been able to control yourself in other activities/interactions/etc.
<Flannel> Yes, I'm expecting you to be honest.  If you don't think you've made enough progress, don't come back in four days, but come back once you feel that you're ready.
<Bacta> sounds good but what shall I do regarding my media share issue til then?
<Flannel> Because if you're not ready, you'll just be banned again, and it'll be even harder for us to believe you're a good addition to #ubuntu
<elky> ubuntuforums.org
<elky> they'll also ban if he introduces himself as 'bactas my name, trollin's my game' though.
<Flannel> I agree.
<Bacta> you agree to what?
<elky> Flannel, he's at least pretending to have client ignore on
<Flannel> to elky's suggestion.
<Bacta> ?
<elky> ubuntuforums.org, Bacta.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, doc_brown said: !doc_brown is awesome
<Flannel> !scope > doc_brown 
<Bacta> What´s this? ;)
<Flannel> Bacta: is there anything else we can help you with tonight?
<Bacta> Probably not
<Flannel> Bacta: Have a nice evening then.
<Bacta> thanks Flannel, you´ve been one of the reasonable ones in here :)
<Bacta> night
<elky> you are insane.
<elky> Flannel, ask richih about him.
 * genii sips
<elky> mindrape is back in...
<elky> >mindrape< please change your nick, it is distressing to rape victims.
<elky> no response
<Flannel> Fujisan is supposed to be banned in #u, right?
 * Flannel is having trouble sorting out the BT
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> see if I remember how this works
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Flannel> Yeah, he is.
<mindrape> alright... so randomly depending on the day I get complaints from OPs in #ubuntu saying my name is offensive.
<mindrape> my name is not intended to be offensive and if you look it up on urbandictionary you can see it is not even remotely sexual.
<mindrape> I've been banned randomly for this name too.
<elky> mindrape, you've been banned at your request.
<mindrape> Is there any way to get all of you on the same page in terms of randomly banning people for perceived offensive nicks?
<mindrape> elky - I said I'm not going to change my nick and if you must ban me then do so.
<mindrape> I have a huge list of "offensive" names I could share with you
<elky> mindrape, are you implying that sexual assault victims should first have to read stuff on urbandictionary before being allowed to be upset?
<mindrape> I can either paste them in the channel or in privmsg
<mindrape> elky - you should realize that mindrape is a band name.
<mindrape> just because the word "rape" is in it doesnt mean its sexual in nature.
<mindrape> "rape" if you look it up in the dictionary means to take away...
<mindrape> if you "rape" the land of its resources it doesnt have any sexual connotation
<mindrape> I'd like to speak to somebody intelligently about this or file my own absurd complaints with about 20 names in the channel
<elky> mindrape, you've always been asked politely, and this outburst from you is less than polite.
<mindrape> it's a tad frustrating because you seem to ban me whenever you see me but nobody else seems to take issue w it.
<Flannel> elky: I don't see how he's being impolite.
<elky> no, we dont ban oyu when we see you. we first ask, then ban when you request it.
<mindrape> just depends on the time of day and what your mood is.  It's not an "outburst" it's "frustration"... hopefully you can appreciate the difference.
<elky> Flannel, to imply that someone traumatised by sexual assault should have to read the revolting stuff on urbandictionary is quite impolite.
<Myrtti> And thats supposed to make rape victims feel, when the  done to them is undermind
<mindrape> Well I'd like to paste about 20 or so names in #ubuntu that I think you should also talk to the people about...
<mindrape> may I?
<Flannel> elky: His content has nothign to do with him being polite in this channel.  His *nick* could be percieved as impolite, but his mannerisms in this channel are not.
<Myrtti> S/feel/feel better/
<elky> Flannel, his nick is what people see before what he says.
<mindrape> elky - go look at the logs in #ubuntu.  I help hundreds of people every day.  It's offensive to me that you quickly assume my name has sexual connotations and ban me.
<elky> mindrape, you have always been banned at your own request.
<Flannel> elky: That has nothing to do with "this outburst" unless you are attempting to claim that joining this channel was "an outburst"
<mindrape> Flannel told me to come here to discuss my concern.  I'll gladly move this to privmsg if its "offending" you.
<elky> Flannel, his implying that we ban on whim is untrue. untruthfulness is impolite.
<Flannel> elky: He's expressing concern over what is seen as whimsical, as it's inconsistent.
<elky> Flannel, his implication that we are not discussing this intelligently just because we're not agreeing with him is impolite.
<mindrape> elky - you have already made the decision that my name is offensive and are unwilling to hear my point of view.
<mindrape> elky - can you appreciate that there is a band called mindrape?  can you appreciate that there is a formal definition for mindrape that is NOT sexual?
<elky> mindrape, i dont particuarly care if there is such a band, and i would certainly not listen to something with a name like that.
<elky> mindrape, it is my opinion that your name is distressing to rape victims as they are not going to go wading through the filth on urbandictionary, or google something with the word 'rape' in it, so as to satisfy you.
<elky> mindrape, this is not about you, this is about how your name is perceived to people who have experienced a trauma.
<Myrtti> I could tell you theres a nokia that has nothing to do with phones. It still wouldnt help with the  impressions on people who havent  heard about it.
<mindrape> elky - well I can't manage people incorrect assumptions about my name.  I can appreciate that there are potentially rape victims in the channel but my name has nothing at all to do with that and I've never received any complaints from anybody but you.
<elky> mindrape, rape victims are unlikely to contact someone who has a visible disregard for their situation.
<Myrtti> Because the complaints have come to us
<mindrape> I wouldn't wish rape on anybody and its a very serious matter.  However, once again, my name has nothing to do w it.  As you can see from my behavior in the channel I am only helpful and am not a social cancer.
<elky> mindrape, you as a person are not a problem. your chosen handle however is discouraging to both me and others who have complained about it.
<mindrape> LSD200 LSD|Ninja - these names promote drug use and are offensive.  kancerman - this name is offensive as it mocks cancer patients and those that have lost loved ones to cancer.  chemikalz - this name is offensive as it promotes drug use.  b0xxy - this name is offensive as it promotes 4chans /b/ board which is repulsive,
<mindrape> Just some examples of names that could be "perceived" as offensive.... 
<elky> mindrape, you're grasping at major straws with the last two.
<mindrape> elky - b0xxy, especially as spelled, is pretty specific to 4chan.
<elky> mindrape, i'd have to know 4chan or be a regular to it to know that. and i do not.
<mindrape> jerrymcfarts - this name is offensive and childish   Dogmeat - this name is insulting to Asian/Mexican people - a common joke that they cook dogs/cats in their food  KingOfDos - this name promotes denial of service attacks and promotes illegal behavior.  It is offensive  she_dyed - this play on words is offensive to people who have lost loved ones (female)
<mindrape> To me the way you are viewing these examples as absurd is the same way I view your concern w my name...
<mindrape> its just a name.  none of these people have done anything inappropriate in the channel.
<elky> none of the things you have mentoioned are anywhere near as grotesque as rape.
<mindrape> murdering animals and cooking them is pretty offensive to me.
<nickrud> mindrape your point is made. I'd suggest that you make a formal complaint if you think it's appropriate, since nothing is going to get resolved here apparently.
<mindrape> nickrud - whats the process for that?
<elky> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<elky> i'll have to tell my asian butcher not to label his dog meat as dog meat though. he'll be most surprised.
<elky> you know, the meat scraps he has for feeding to dogs.
<mindrape> elky - that is racist... a bit of a double standard and I find it a bit beligerent on your part that you're mocking my concern.
<elky> mindrape, dog food is hardly on the scale of sexual assault.
<Flannel> elky: Please stop.
<elky> Flannel, only if he does.
<mindrape> elky - I think PETA would disagree w you.  Taking life and forcefully using somebody are apples and oranges.  Both disgusting but depending on who you ask...
<Flannel> elky: You're behaving like a child.
<elky> Flannel, hardly. i am using the same arguements as he is.
<mindrape> so you're mocking me?
<Flannel> mindrape: Your point has been stated, I don't think anything constructive more could be said at this point.
<elky> Flannel, so if you insist on calling me a child, call him one.
<mindrape> alright... peace out.
<elky> Flannel, i think you need to learn tact in talking with other operaters in front of people.
<Flannel> elky: You need to ditch the personal crusades.  You're trivializing all of the work the operators do.
<elky> Flannel, this is not a personal crusade, and this stance you're taking is one reason why it's taken so long for you to be granted ops in -ot.
<Flannel> elky: I'm not going to let you behave that way, *especially* in front of people.
<Flannel> elky: You mean me being actually objective when it comes to dealing with people?
<elky> Flannel, please stop being contrarian to other operators in front of people.
<elky> Flannel, no, i mean you being insulting.
<elky> Flannel, unless you like being called childish.
<Flannel> elky: Operators are not infallable.  We need to police ourselves just as much as we police others.
<elky> Flannel, operators should not *insult* other operators in front of users.
<elky> Flannel, and that's *exactly* what you just did.
<Flannel> elky: I wasn't insulting you.  I asked you to stop and told you that you were resorting to the tactics of a juvenile when dealing with him.
<elky> <Flannel> elky: You're behaving like a child.
<elky> that is an insult.
<Flannel> No, it's really not.  I'm expressing a concern regarding your behavior and how it reflects poorly on all of us.
<elky> Flannel, no, you insulted me.
<Flannel> If that's how you feel, then I'd like to apologise.  That was not my intent.
<Myrtti> Sgc53
<elky> Flannel, for the record, mindrape has been asked to give that nick away since before i was an op.
<elky> he usually asks to be banned.
<elky> i'm not sure who keeps removing it though
<Myrtti> P4R41?
<mindrape> just want one more thing clarified in the logs... I have never "asked" to be banned.  That is absurd and ridiculous.  Nobody would ask to be banned from a channel they frequent and support.  Elky seems to be hanging on that and for my complaint (its in the logs) I want it be called out that she is making inaccurate statements.
<topyli> whut
<Gary> moo
<Myrtti> *tumbleweed*
<Mamarok> elky: sry, was away
<elky> <Seeker`> -06:49:29- mindrape: no.  ban me if you want.  pretty pathetic though.
<elky> there, clarified.
<elky> i could also look through my logs and find the time he asked me to, as well
<ikonia> now I am insulted by bacta
<ikonia> I am not sure why "conradicting advise" I gave him other than walk him through the process of the irc appeals process that he insisted he must follow
<Myrtti> oatgruel ♥
<ikonia> and in my view if he has operators on ignore in this channel he should not be unbanned until he can deal with them, as one of them was the one that set the ban
<ikonia> Flannel:  ^ as you're going to be dealing with him in 4 days 
<TheFunkbomb> good morning
<ikonia> hello
<TheFunkbomb> my ban up yet?
<ikonia> what's the status with the IRC council, did you get a response ?
<ikonia> (I mean a second response as I know you got a first) 
<elky> he sent another mail?
<ikonia> pici was typing a response was the last I heard
<ikonia> hence checking the status before commenting
<TheFunkbomb> I sent one email.
<TheFunkbomb> I will wait
<ikonia> hang on
<Tm_T> on hang
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: ok, thank you for coming back
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<ikonia> just want to check the status with the IRC council first, so you had you're response back, and you where not happy with it, and I "Thought" you'd sent a response back as pici said he was typing you a response, if you clarify that we can sort it out
<ikonia> it may just be my miss-understanding
<TheFunkbomb> No, I sent nothing to Pici or any response to the response I received.
<ikonia> ahh ok, so pici must have been responding to what you said in here - ok that makes more sense
<ikonia> elky: if this is with the council - can I still resolve this here ?
<ikonia> don't want to break any protocol / chain
<TheFunkbomb> if not, no big deal
<ikonia> if it's not a big deal why do you keep coming in here and asking ?
<ikonia> I'm trying to help you here, but you have to help me out without the "comments"
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I'll be %100 clear
<elky> ikonia, if he's learned to apologise in a proper and sincere manner, then his ban can be lifted. the issue that's keeping him banned is that he apologises that we felt a certain way, not for doing the wrong thing.
<ikonia> elky: this is what I'm trying to work out - if I can get past the comments again
<TheFunkbomb> I apologized for breaking the CoC at least 5 times.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: do you want to be unbanned yes/no 
<ikonia> I'm doing yes/no answer here to be clear - so please try to work with me
<TheFunkbomb> what do I have to do to get unbanned?
<elky> TheFunkbomb, but you have not apologised for the bad act. just that it was against the rules.
<TheFunkbomb> what's the difference?
<elky> alot.
<elky> one is saying 'i'm sorry you suck' the other is saying 'i'm sorry i did the wrong thing'
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: help me out here, and we can resolve this
<elky> see, one is putting blame on us, the other is accepting blame. we are not to blame for what you did.
 * gnomefreak puts popcorn down and pauses IRC so can get a smoke
<TheFunkbomb> I don't see any resolution if I have to keep jumping through hoops.  If I apologize for the bad act, she'll just come up with something else I have to do or some reason why THAT apology isn't good enough.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: stop
<TheFunkbomb> I apologize for breaking the CoC
<ikonia> I am trying to help - 
<elky> TheFunkbomb, proove it.
<TheFunkbomb> I also apologize that I misunderstood your original intentions ikonia 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: ok, lets go down the list with yes/no responses to make sure there are no miss-understandings, ok? 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: this is not being funny, this is just %100 clear 
<TheFunkbomb> please...
<elky> TheFunkbomb, sincerely admit that 'seeking help to harrass someone' was wrong, and see if i don't unban you
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: 1.) you understand that harrassing women / gathering help to do so is wrong
<ikonia> yes/no 
<TheFunkbomb> I understand it's against the CoC.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no - that's not what I asked
<TheFunkbomb> I have to go to bed.  I'm in no mood for this.
<ikonia> ok 
<ikonia> we'll leave it there th4en
<ikonia> I can't be any more clear than this
<ikonia> I am trying to resolve it with him and he doesn't want it, I suggest we drop this game - as it's clearly a game
<ikonia> "I want to be unbanned" every day then "hey it's no big deal"
<ikonia> why is he here every day if it's no big deal
<ikonia> yes/no responses can't be any more clearer and he still refuses 
<bazhang> he is saying 'I'm sorry you got offended', ie a non-apology apology
<ikonia> I suggest dropping this
<elky> bazhang, exactly
<ikonia> it's clear he knows what he's doing and trying to be clever with it, I see no point in wasting more effort with him
<bazhang> he'd be a much better fit for arch-ot imo
<ikonia> I've tried about 10 tens, and if yes/no responses can't get an answer then what's the point
<elky> ikonia, whileever he comes in we should give him the opportunity.
<ikonia> elky: yes but it's the same thing every time
<ikonia> and look at the attitude
<ikonia> hey unban me
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> no problem I don't care if I'm unbanned or not
<ikonia> so why come in every day ?
<elky> ikonia, just cut straight to the yes/no and see if he leaves quicker next time.
<ikonia> yes/no is the only way I feel it possible to communicate with this guy without being caught up in a word trap 
<ikonia> or at least being trying to get caught in a word trap - from both sides
<ikonia> laters all, enjoy
<ikonia> right, I'm off out on a secrect mission, made good by the fact that the sun is shining
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> !what is the factoid for arab?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> !arab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<Mamarok> don't know the country code...
<Mamarok> anyone?
<elky> Mamarok, because it's not a country, it's a language.
<Mamarok> elky: I know, found for Saudi Arabia...
<elky> sec while i google for 'icann country codes'
<Mamarok> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<elky> ...
<elky> meanwhile, why does indygunfreak insist on arguing and feeling the right to take out his anger at something else on our channels.
<Myrtti> because.
<elky> oh, now that i'm not doing other things, i see why mindrape got back in to #ubuntu. he got a cloak. and ban evaded.
<Myrtti> Mez: make up your mind?
<Mez> yeah, was trying to get the bot password reset
<elky> i usually make a second connection to the network for that kind of stuff
<Gary> Mez fails
<Mez> Gary: yes :D
<Myrtti> elky: your slip shows
<Tm_T> hat
<Tm_T> funny hat
<LjL> i never knew about !multijava. wouldn't it be worth adding to !java? (either referring to, or actually embedding it in it, i think it can be made short enough)
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no java is <reply> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install "sun-java6-jre" from the !Multiverse repository - Use « sudo update-java-alternatives » to select the Java implementation to use.
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no multijava is <alias> java
<Myrtti> meh
<fujisan> hello can i speak to someone please it seems i was banned a month ago from #ubuntu and i cant recall why
<fujisan> can someone please tell me how long the ban is for?
<fujisan> im sorry if you dont like me asking this
<elky> fujisan, i'm seriously doubting that it has so easily slipped your mind
<fujisan> i have a lot on my mind
<fujisan> i was klined for advertising my channel but that kline was removed already
<fujisan> and i really need to ask some ubuntu questions
<fujisan> :(
<fujisan> cant you see how long the ban is for elky?
<jussi01> fujisan: there is no set time for the ban. it will be removed when the operator who banned you sees fit. 
<fujisan> who banned me then?
<Myrtti> or if he's in doubt, the consensus
<Myrtti> she/he
<fujisan> ok
<fujisan> thanks i guess
<fujisan> how do i part channels in irssi does anyone know?
<jussi01> /part 
<fujisan> ok ty
<topyli> you have to be a genius or read the documentation very carefully to know that
<Myrtti> one has to wonder how he got online with it if he can't even /part channels
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (h0ly5h17)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (h0ly5h17)
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> uh. it unlocked..
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Picipod> Yep
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> knew it
<LjL> the host was *so* dubious and blacklisted
<ikonia> hello all
<Flannel> Howdy ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> what's happening today
<topyli> the gnewsense people have been debating all day over whether or not an -offtopic channel would be good for them
<Myrtti> lulz
<LjL> oh lord
<topyli> problem solved by a suggestion that the discussion is offtopic and should be moved to -ot
<ikonia> topyli: are you in the gnewsense channel ?
<LjL> heh
<topyli> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ooh, is it growing yet ?
<topyli> slowly
<ikonia> good good
<topyli> ompaul and bbrazil are trying to hand over maintaineship but people are scared to accept
<ikonia> they must be made up with the ati opensource drivers
<ikonia> why/who are they trying to hand over to ?
<topyli> well, anyone in the project who's been around for a while and knows how the project works
<LjL> the irishman has decided he'd rather embrace the joy of proprietary but fast 3D acceleration? :P
<ikonia> snip </>
<topyli> hardly :)
<topyli> well they did work hard and successfully to get X freed
<topyli> some stupid drivers are a minor nuicanse :)
<ikonia> time to go back to reading
<LjL> topyli: so basically more like "mission accomplished, we'll move on to something else"?
<topyli> i think it's more like "i'm tired"
<topyli> besides, linux still needs to be freed. they worked for the libre-linux project and provided the build scripts to make building free linux kernels easier
<topyli> that's not a mission accomplished
<Seeker`> charitwo: how can we help you?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-sucks is a channel ?
<charitwo> wondering if there was someone around to deal with #ubuntu-sucks - someone mentioned it appearing in a list
<bazhang> heh
<Seeker`> I think that would be an IRCC issue?
<bazhang> anyone who joins is auto-opped
<Seeker`> orly
<Pici> nalioth: ping ^^
<bazhang> maybe I should kb all the other users :)
<Pici> charitwo: Thanks for letting us know.
<charitwo> :)
<charitwo> may want staff or a GC forward it to ##unavailable or #you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> charitwo: Well nal fits in both categories, so hopefully he saw my ping
<Prodego> w/ii elky 
<Prodego> oops
<Pici> She isn't active
<Seeker`> Prodego: anything we can o to help?
<Prodego> eh, I was looking for the group contact
<Seeker`> any particular reason?
<nalioth> lovely
<Prodego> nalioth: ? 
<Prodego> Seeker`: eh, someone mentioned #ubuntu-sucks
<nalioth> #ubuntu-sucks
<charitwo> Prodego: issue was already raised here :)
<Prodego> ah well there you go :)
<bazhang> that's ongazevir trying to get around a ban 
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> in #freenode
<Pici> charitwo, Prodego: Anything else we can help you with today?
<Prodego> nalioth: ahh ha, beat you :) 
<Prodego> Pici: nope, that was it :)
<Prodego> thanks
<nalioth> #ubuntu-sucks solv0rd
<nalioth> it was full of wonderful people, too
<nalioth> charitwo: can we help you further?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-24
<Myrtti> !search fix
<ubottu> Found: aptfix, xorg.conf, fixapt, emerald, adeptcrashfix, adept fix, fixres, ttyerror, exploit, questions-#ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Seeker`> no floodbots?
<ubottu> nightrid3r called the ops in #ubuntu (sdfahlsdjkfh)
<bazhang> already banned by floodbot, and quit
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> why didn't the floodbots catch the earlier DCCs?
<bazhang> talk about lag..
<Seeker`> i'm on a laggy net connection
<Seeker`> there is about 2 seconds between me hitting a key and it appearing in irssi
<bazhang> whoa
<Seeker`> so any typos are because I can't see what i am typing
<Seeker`> and I have often finished typing the sentenace and hit enter before the text appears on the screen
<bazhang> *yikes*
<bazhang> that is serious lag
<bazhang> * [Shockrates] (n=Shockrat@79.107.185.162): purple  trolling and #megworld seem to often collide
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Shockrates)
<ikonia> bazhang: #megworld is one of the sebsebseb run channels
<bazhang> ikonia, aha
<bazhang> shockrates was k'd, then returned for more
<ikonia> I'll check this out a little more know
<ikonia> well well, it also has mr_bo_jangles in there
<ikonia> and floryn
<ikonia> so another troll pit
<bazhang> whoa/yikes
<ikonia> yup http://paste.ubuntu.com/179154/
<ikonia> troll pit
<ikonia> sebsebseb and his mates play stupid little games
<bazhang> holy cow!
<ikonia> it's not that bad, it's just stupid kids playing stupid games
<ikonia> they have just been kicked out of ##windows
<bazhang> didnt think sebsebseb would go that low
<ikonia> 00:51 < Shockrates> classic prank
<ikonia> 00:52 < Shockrates> i pulled it on ubuntu guys
<bazhang> 'who's a pron expert here' or something to that effect when he entered the channel
<ikonia> keep an out, he's kit #gentoo #skype #fedora ##windows (banned from a few) stating he'll be back under a different IP/nick shortly
<ikonia> he's still online but in no channels
<ikonia> @79.107.185.162 is his current ip from @79.107.185.162
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A.
<ikonia> online as LabYrintH
<ikonia> just changed nick
<bazhang> dont know how you do that :)
<ikonia> what ?
<bazhang> cyber-sleuthing
<ikonia> now viol1nist
<Seeker`> ikonia: you are in the channe?
<ikonia> yes, I joined after seeing all the usual suspects in it
<Seeker`> can someone have a look at harri_ in #u? lastlog looks a bit weird to me
<mindrape> pici - and that ban was for... ?
<mindrape> let me guess... requested by elky?
<Pici> mindrape: No?
<Pici> mindrape: It was in regards to the ban set on the 17th that was not lifted.
<mindrape> and what was that ban for?
<Pici> mindrape: That was the one originally set for your choice of nick.
<mindrape> and how on earth did I get back in if it wasn't lifted?
<Seeker`> you got a cloak
<Pici> mindrape: Because you were not sporting this cloak when you were banned.
<Seeker`> the ban was set on your hostmask
<mindrape> I've had this cloak for ages.
<Pici> Then you werent identified when you were banned.
<mindrape> ah, so it was elky... imagine that.
<mindrape> lol
<Seeker`> no, it wasn't elky
<Pici> I'm not sure why you think that...
<mindrape> yes, yes it was.
<mindrape> it's obvious... but I'll let you be lame about it anyhow.  I've discussed this in detail and plenty of other ops felt this wasnt an issue.
<mindrape> I have my complaint in... hopefully somebody sets you all straight and gets some level-headed people in here soon.
<mindrape> in the meantime...
<LjL> ban evasion aside - he was banned for having "mindrape" as a nick?
<Pici> Yes. Its been brought up to the IRCC for appeals.
<LjL> you better not make it go to the CC, by my reckoning.
<Seeker`> I dont have a particular problem with him being there under a different nick
<LjL> i don't have a particular problem with him being there under his nick
<Seeker`> other ops have expressed a dislie for the nickname
<LjL> yeah, i don't particularly like many people nicknames either, sometimes they're just long, other times the initial clash with nicks i tab complete often
<LjL> hell sometimes they even started with "lj" or "ljl", which gets so horribly much on my nerves
<elky> LjL, he gets banned because when asked to change his nick, he calls the op pathetic or some other insult and requests to be banned.
<LjL> that's fair enough, not a good attitude. i don't really believe he should be asked to change his nickname for a start, though.
<elky> and he's waging a personal war against me currently because i banned him under similar circumstances in 2007, and sent him a solitary un-responded-to message that it would be distressing to victims.
<bazhang> its a disturbing nick to say the very least. repugnant even. perhaps falls under coc
<elky> LjL, i once knew a victim who had panic attacks through flashbacks whenever she read of it.
<elky> so to trivialise it is really not a smart thing.
<bazhang> the fact that he refuses to bend at all, in sensitivity to others seems to be the sticking point
<LjL> yes well i might have panic attacks when i see the word "apple" because i was raped by someone who was eating an apple but that doesn't make it an unjustifiable nick, you can check merriam-webster for the "archaic", generic definition of "rape" ("to seize and take away by force") which is clearly being used in this compound word
<LjL> all in all i think if you all stopped dissecting people's nicknames and things like that and actually looked at what happens in #ubuntu instead, the talking-people count wouldn't be going down
<elky> LjL, it's not 'clearly' at all.
<elky> LjL, we get complaints about the nickname, so it's not *us* dissecting it in the first place. however this guy has been asked to change for years and is completely dismissive and rude about it.
<LjL> yes, that's silly of him. if i were him, i'd say "what, the ops of this channels are taking requests to change my nickname seriously? meh, i'd better find a channel that makes sense"
<elky> his january ban is especially disturbing and not a picture of the angel he claims to be either.
<LjL> if you listened to everything some people complain about, i'd probably have to change my nickname too.
<Pici> ...
<bazhang> one user had a disturbing nick (cant remember what) and was asked to change to more family friendly, so he /nick'd familyfriendly
<LjL> this "mindrape" fellow might easily be the most obnoxious person in the world, i have no real trouble believing that, just taking his nickname as unacceptable is meh.
<bazhang> #ubuntu is a shared resource; if some are disturbed by his nick then that should be reason enough to change it.
<LjL> no.
<LjL> if someone is disturbed by my nick for some reason, i will not change it.
<bazhang> and he has been asked very politely to do so, only to be met with hostility
<bazhang> it's a simple request, and does not put him out at all.
<elky> LjL, the bottom line is that we are taking due consideration to complaints and forwarding the requests rather than being dismissive. his behaviour in response is what gets him into trouble, not the nick.
<LjL> you people have all gone completely overboard over petty things (and *under*board on things that actually matter, only kicking people repeatedly or saying "please don't do that" repeatedly when they're being clear spammers), #ubuntu is losing popularity because of that, and that's only obvious.
<elky> LjL, then leave.
<LjL> indeed.
<bazhang> I think its less used because it needs less configuring with better kernels and such.
<LjL> thank for you making a decent place so sad. i liked it once.
<Pici> I personally am happy with hearing criticism, but only if its in a constructive fashion.
<LjL> bye
<Seeker`> or fix it
<elky> these tantrums do us no justice.
 * Pici sighs
<bazhang> irc without drama is not irc
<Seeker`> s/irc/the internets/
<bazhang> heh
<elky> irc should not be where we have to deal with ex-ops who insist on waging the contrarian war against us directly and distracting us from the stuff they accuse us of ignoring.
<bazhang> he's more than just ex-op
<Flannel> elky: Just because he's not an op anymore doesn't mean he doesn't have a point.
<bazhang> not sure why sebsebseb should be allowed in #ubuntu anymore with all the #megworld trollpit behaviour
<Flannel> bazhang: Because #ubuntu has nothing to do with #megworld?
<elky> Flannel, he might have a point, but this way of bringing it about is *NOT* helpful at all. nor was your behaviour yesterday.
<Flannel> Or, I misunderstood that.
<bazhang> its his channel, and they stage all the raids from there
<Flannel> bazhang: ah
<Flannel> elky: If you really care so much, I'll wait for people to leave before telling you that you're "being a dick".  Not that there aren't logs or anything.
<elky> Flannel, your behaviour yesterday led a certain someone to accuse me of banning him.
<Flannel> elky: No, he was doing that beforehand.
<elky> Flannel, well how nice of you to clarify that, rather than 'stick it to me' in front of him.
<Flannel> elky: The fact that he was here had nothing to do with anything.  There was a problem, I thought it needed to be dealt with.  Just because someone is an op, doesn't mean they aren't held to the same standards our users are.
<elky> i banned him once 2 years ago, and sent one un-responded-to pm to him yesterday. suddenly i am the evil one.
<elky> Flannel, you allowed him to go overboard. then helped him along by insulting me.
<Flannel> elky: Erm, I imagine the "evil one" notion came from the conversation yesterday, not anything to do with me.
<elky> Flannel, no, i apparently 'repeatedly ban' him.
<Flannel> *I* allowed him to go overboard?
<Flannel> how on earth would I allow him to go overboard?
<elky> well you certainly didnt do anything to stop him.
<Flannel> Stop him from doing what?  Having a conversation where he discussed his point of view?
<elky> you didnt stop him comparing 'dogmeat' to 'rape'
<Seeker`> Pici: do you have a problem with me removing mindrapes cloak ban and changing it to nick-only?
<Flannel> I'm sorry, but if not agreeing 100% with the partyline is so much of a crime, then yes, I'm a criminal.
<Pici> Seeker`: As long as you include a wildcard at the end in case of mindrape___ ,etc
<Seeker`> /mode #ubuntu mindrape*!*@* ?
<Pici> Seeker`: yes
<Flannel> elky: He was making a valid argument.  Regardless of what I think about the matter, he has the right to make said argument.
<Pici> +b though
<Seeker`> yeah, sory
<Seeker`> it is 3am :)
<elky> Flannel, he had no right to do it in the way he did it. especially not starting out in a manner that dismisses all previous conversations as 'unintelligent'
<Pici> May I ask where this conversation took place? I don't seem to have it in my logs.
<elky> Pici, this channel.
<Pici> elky: hm... okay
<elky> Pici, in response to being asked to change his nick, mindrape joined here and declared all previous communications 'unintelligent' and proceeded to dismiss how a victim of rape may perceive his name, then proceeded to list other nicks such as dogmeat as being on par with the effect of rape.
<elky> all the while flannel agreed with him and even at one point called me childish. and i'm supposed to sit back and *like* the spanking.
<Flannel> erm.
<Flannel> Pici: just read the logs
<Flannel> elky: You and I are operators.  We have an obligation to remain civil and mindful during our activities.  Personal vendettas don't accomplish anything.
<elky> i was called childish because i mused that my butcher sells 'dog meat'
<elky> Flannel, what personal vendetta?!
<elky> Flannel, it's not personal at all.
<elky> it's about the nick and the repulsive disregard for other people's concerns
<elky> no wonder he thinks it's personal if you said it was in front of him.
<Flannel> When did I say it was personal in front of him?
<Flannel> Heck, when did I say this one was personal?
<Pici> Flannel: You just did a few moments ago, and while mindrape was parted from the channel the other day.
<Flannel> Pici: When?  The vendetta comment?  That was a general statement.
<Pici> I think we should all calm down a little bit and talk constructively here.  Its okay if we disagree, but the tensions here are really high.
<bazhang> ++
<Flannel> Pici: If mindrape was parted, it wasn't in front of him, yes?  Or am I confused
<Pici>  <Flannel> elky: You need to ditch the personal crusades.  You're trivializing all of the work the operators do.
<elky> Flannel, he reads the logs
<Flannel> elky: so what does it matter if its infront of him or not re: last night?
<Pici> Flannel: You're right, it wasn't.  But we're all stressed out by this so she may have been mistaken.
<elky> Flannel, because the irc council got a mail today, claiming that i repeately ban him and have a personal vendetta on him.
<Pici> And yes, the email did say that. I have no idea where it came from.
<elky> Pici, my point was 'no wonder, if'
<Pici> I mean I know where the email came from, but I don't know where this idea of a vendetta.
<Pici> elky: ah.  I missed the 'if'
<elky> Flannel, his behaviour is not exemplary either, if the part message you banned him for in january is anything to go by
<Pici> But regardless of whatever we're talking about, we should just take a few deep breaths, and talk like adults.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> banlist full?
<Pici> wrong mode :/
<elky> unless the mibbits are back...
<bazhang> swooley makes bacta look sane
<elky> bacta is not sane, trust me on this one.
<bazhang> exactly my point
<Pici> vorian: thanks
<vorian> it's a friggin blitzkreig
<bazhang> mmmiiikkkke in #kubuntu is likely traveler6 from -ot fame
<elky> for crying out loud, now what is ljl doing? please tell me he's not going down the 'your offense offends me' path
<bazhang> how to change chans in quassel
<Flannel> bazhang: right click server, Join Channel, enter name
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks, he figured it out :)
<Pici> elky: I think he may have just realized that not everyone is going to agree on this.
<elky> it looks awfully like someone is 'sticking it to' a complainant.
<Pici> Its obviously a touchy subject.
<elky> * DarkNight2 (n=kavita@202.179.80.61) has left #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> lets guess who.
<elky> vorian, still around?
<elky> also * #ubuntu-offtopic n=kavita 202.179.79.53 irc.freenode.net DarkNight1 G :0 purple
<vorian> elky: yes'm
<elky> vorian, was asus-tek/hynix/etc klined, can you remember?
<elky> and if so. how long ago did it expire
<vorian> not familiar with that one
<elky> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<elky> !ot-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> haaaaaaaalps
<Flannel> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Flannel> ot isn't in -ot apparently
<Flannel> Oh, but...
<Flannel> interesting.
<Flannel> Ah!
<Flannel> !-ot
<ubottu> ot-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by Mez on 2008-06-11 14:45:54
<ubottu> ot is <alias> offtopic - added by LjL on 2007-02-14 17:11:04
<Flannel> Aliases are done before channel redirectionish stuff
<Flannel> so, !ot aliases "offtopic" which redirects to !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> we have duplication though, as !o4o != !offtopic
<Flannel> yeah, that's odd.
<Flannel> looks like the root factoid for offtopic is offtopic4offtopic
<Flannel> and then o4o is the other
<rww> So... I was doing my daily "find obscure factoids for fun and profit" activity, when I noticed that there's apparently a !ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic, but I can't seem to get it to trigger. Any idea what it is?
<rww> !search ツ
<ubottu> Found: ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic, seveas
<elky> !ツ
<elky> !ツ
<elky> how odd...
<rww> Yeah, doesn't work in -offtopic, either
<elky> i think i see why...
<elky> rww, does that # look non-normal to you?
<rww> no
<elky> it does to me. it looks kind of 'italic' to me
<rww> nothing happens when I do /msg ubottu !-ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic either. Generally with non-existant factoids, it'll throw an error.
<rww> they normally look italic to me =/
<rww> I suspect ubottu wasn't coded with unicode factoid triggers in mind.
<elky> it wasnt
<elky> supybot support for unicode sucks.
<rww> aha! I grabbed the raw .db and opened it in a text editor (>.>): "the katakana character 'tsu' - often abused as smiley by Seveas and a truckload of other copycats ッ"
<elky> yeah
<elky> geekosophical.net/tmp/unicodehashes.png
<rww> interesting. I guess whoever added it was being particularly tricky that day.
<rww> anyway, by the look of -ot, you might need this room for stuff soon, so I'll get going. 
<mneptok> oh good, some privacy.
 * mneptok pees in the corner
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !google is <reply> Telling people to "google it" instead of answering their problem is rude; many users aren't proficient with google, or want help from a person. For GNU/Linux: http://google.com/linux
<nalioth> right.  JFGI is rude, so we'll just tack it on to the end of the factoid, anyway  :|
<mneptok> "lol" as punctuation is becoming really, REALLY tiresome
<elky> mneptok, "becoming"?
<mneptok> ugh, i canna take no more.
<mneptok> maybe i'll go to bed so woo and i can tootle around in the new vehicles tomorrow.
<mneptok> although i think a massive laundry mission is in order.
<mneptok> "lol"
<mneptok> it will be interesting when these teenagers are in their middle age, and professionals.
<mneptok> "Your son has an inoperable malignant tumor. I'd say the best prognosis gives him six weeks to live lol."
<mneptok> "My fellow Americans, we have commenced unrestricted nuclear warfare with China lol."
<elky> you're assuming they'll spend enough time studying to achieve the skills to become a doctor or president.
<elky> (the ones on irc, anyway)
<elky> and besides, it'd be "My fellow Americans, we have commenced unrestricted nuclear pwnage of China lol."
<mneptok> two words. "Bush Jr"
<mneptok> weep for the future.
<elky> we did make it through that without nucular war.
<mneptok> probably because he couldn't find the button labelled "PWN"
<topyli> just the other day i witnessed "lol" on a mailing list for activity theorists, well read and educated people
<zeromod> I would like to complain a bit if that's fine by you.
<Hobbsee> go ahead
<zeromod> I feel it could be best relayed by my post on the forums. It includes the relevant log files if I can link that?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !docky is one of the many themes for Gnome-Do. http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<zeromod> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7336369#post7336369
<elky> zeromod, you could do your case a lot of justice by using basic formatting and grammar.
<zeromod> I'm not much of a typer.
<zeromod> I can type rather fast, but my format is horrid. Sorry.
<elky> also, as mneptok was a support person for Canonical for many years, his advice is as good as it gets.
<zeromod> He offered no "advice"
<elky> he advised you to not encourage flippant use of chmod.
<zeromod> he simply refused to read the advice I provided. Rather simple advice really, I told the gent to read a man page on chmod 
<zeromod> and If you would read the text you would see I was doing the exact opposite of that.
<zeromod> the only reason i mentioned chmod is because he was gearing to run a local web server
<elky> that is still bad advice.
<zeromod> I clearly stated to sudo gedit the php file, and to read chmod and that it was indeed a risky thing to go crazy with.
<zeromod> bad advice to read a man page?
<elky> no, to encourage the use of chmod for web servers.
<zeromod> Nothing was encouraged other than reading a man page. And you will certainly have to change permissions on files on a web server I have numerous domains myself and the first thing you have to do with any commercial or non script is usally to modify permissions of certain files. especially in social networking apps to allow templates to be uploaded by end users etc.
<elky> reading further, you then proceeded to try mock and ridicule mneptok.
<zeromod> I told him quite simply to sudo edit the file and in the meantime to read up on chmod because it will be something he will need to know if he is going to running php scripts.
<zeromod> Yes after he clearly baited me to do so.
<zeromod> Similarly you immediately strike my grammatical prowess in my complaint.
<zeromod> Yes I was upset but if you say you wouldn't have been, it would be silly.
<elky> i certainly would not be disrespectful and rude, like you were.
<elky> and from what i see, that's what you got removed for.
<elky> also, the implication that we as ops are not allowed to assist or counter bad advice is plain wrong.
<zeromod> Respect is earned, long time member or not it was unfounded to speak to me like that. How would you like it, if you were in front of peers helping someone to the best of your ability and then I were to say. You can't help them that way Clear!?
<zeromod> You also read wrong, I never implied that you couldn't counter bad advice that's ridiculous.
<elky> zeromod, you're not making sense.
<elky> zeromod, you termed it 'picking fights'. i term it 'countering bad advice'
<zeromod> Apparently you have read into my comments that I am implying that you cannot counter bad advice correct? I'm saying thats wrong.
<zeromod> So then the rule is, to be clear that "bad advice" such as reading a man page. Is what is not the as mneptok put it so well "the preferred method"?
<elky> (02:07:53 AM) zeromod: hshan1 that would be safer that chmod 0777 something that sounds like it's going to be on a web server <-- sounds plainly like you missed 'you' between 'that' and 'chmod'
<elky> and i would have taken an issue with that too.
<zeromod> the inquiring party read my statements before and after which made it quite clear that I was in no way telling him to chmod the file, not to mention mneptok was telling him as well. 
<Hobbsee> aieee, there's advocation aboutmaking things world readable on a web server?
<elky> i'm struggling to find the other statements with the absence of formatting.
<elky> Hobbsee, calm down.
<zeromod> I see, I'll end this then. I'm in no mood to be jumped here. Goodbye.
 * Hobbsee goes back to coding
<elky> i'm seriously struggling to follow that conversation...
<elky> mneptok, shame on you for not realising that the 'oh but you could also just' counteracted any and mentions of chmod.
<elky> s/any and/any and all/
<elky> dinner time
<ikonia> an interesting thing to note in that log that zeromod posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7336369#post7336369
<ikonia> (02:03:13 AM) ravelon [n=adminski@254-162-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net] entered the room
<ikonia> vertix
<ikonia> who is klined
<elky> spouting crap?
<ikonia> nope silent
<ikonia> same client, same ISP, same ident, same channels (some of them) as vertix
<ikonia> put a forward on here
<ikonia> another non-registered nick
<ikonia> only started appearing in #ubuntu / ##linux / #css (vertix channels too) day after vertix was klined
<ikonia> think that's a reasonable reason to talk to him about it ?
<ikonia> sorry, I should say "I think"
<ikonia> now what the devil has been going on in here last night, looks very heated
<ikonia> update 07:03 -!- ravelon [n=adminski@254-162-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net] is the exact ip of vertix
<ikonia> not just same iprange, same actual ip+ident+channel list, I'll leave the forward in place
<mopz> hi could i please get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<mopz> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Tm_T> mopz: I believe you need to talk with Pici about this
<Tm_T> mopz: but, you know why you were banned? and you have learned from this?
<mopz> yes!
<mopz> i promise i won't do it again
<Seeker`> stgraber_: how can we help you?
<stgraber_> hey there, I'm looking for someone who could increase my channel limit on freenode as I recently reached it and now have to use two irssi to be in all my channels.
<Seeker`> try #freenode
<Mamarok> huhu stgraber_ :)
<stgraber_> hi Mamarok
<stgraber_> Seeker`: hobbsee sent me there but yeah I'll try again on #freenode, thanks
<Seeker`> stgraber_: if there is nothing else you need, can I ask you to leave this channel please
<stgraber_> sure
 * mneptok reads scrool
<mneptok> oh *yay* :/
 * jussi01 bites mneptok
 * mneptok tastes like chicken!
<jussi01> !away > The_Toxic_Mite
<Seeker`> nalioth: can you prod the logs please?
 * nalioth prods Seeker` with a log
<Seeker`> nalioth: thankyou kind sir
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Tanner3 said: !smack is ouch
<Seeker`> Tanner3: how can we help you?:
<Tanner3> oops, no, just exploring
<Seeker`> Unless you have an issue we can help with, I would ask you not to idle in this channel
<Tanner3> okay
<Tanner3> now, i have a question about the bot
<Tanner3> do you mind if i use one of the factoids for Mozilla bots?
<Seeker`> you mean copying the text of the factoids?
<Tanner3> Yeah
<Seeker`> I dont think it would be a problem, although I don't runt he bots
<Tanner3> Okay.
<Tanner3> They aren't copyrighted(sp?), are they?
<Seeker`> I dont know
<Tanner3> okay.
<Tanner3> Thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-24
<IdleOne> can someone please edit !br with br is Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi> !br is <reply>Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> But br already means something else!
<jussi> !no, br is <reply>Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> IdleOne: when suggesting factoids, please use the mechanism provided and correct syntax, it just makes it easier for everyone.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (RandPaul trolling)
<ubottu> moetunes called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi> heh
<jussi> I guess we both ahd finger on the trigger ther...
<tsimpson> aliases are nice :)
<jussi> yup
<topyli> pm: RandPaul> Tired of niggers and their monkeyshines?  Join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<topyli> oh, others are reporting the same thing
<topyli> staff around?
<tsimpson> !staff | fyi ^
<ubottu> fyi ^: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<topyli> ahh klined, thanks
<tsimpson> topyli: no, wrong guy
<topyli> no. captaintrek is klined :\
<topyli> aye
<tsimpson> seems like an auto-kline when that forum is mentioned
<tsimpson> which is fair enough
<jpds> tsimpson: Oh, I banned RandPaul earlier.
<tsimpson> jpds: yeah, I only noticed after I did it in #k
<jpds> topyli: ^-- at 06:02UTC.
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (RandPaul)
<topyli> still around
<ikonia> !grub2 > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<soreau> I was wondering if it would be possible to update ubottus ati factoid so it accurately represents the current state of radeon drivers
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> soreau: you mean the factoid or the wikipage?
<soreau> Tm_T: The factoid to point to a valid page. So far, all ubuntu/radeon wiki pages I have found are out of date
<Tm_T> soreau: I'd say update that wikipage and it should all fine (:
<gnomefreak> i agree :)
<soreau> I dont
<soreau> The link is called BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> soreau: do you have a page we can use?
<soreau> It shouldnt entail a binary/proprietary driver needs to be installed
<gnomefreak> soreau: than update to wiki dont build a new one
<gnomefreak> s/to/the
<soreau> gnomefreak: How can you change the link name? Even afterward, the factoid would need updating
<gnomefreak> soreau: also we need to have the non-free drivers listed
<soreau> That is my point
<gnomefreak> soreau: you havent given us a updaed page title
<jussi> soreau: if there is a good existing wiki, we can change the factoid to reflect both
<soreau> jussi: The brief googling I did revealed there is not
<Tm_T> in either case, wiki pages needs updating, as soreau stated, that's the first step
<soreau> Yes, the page needs updating then needs to be moved/renamed
<gnomefreak> yep looks like 9.10 is latest info. i dont know enough about ati to do much with it
<jussi> how up to date is this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Tm_T> soreau: not moved nor renamed, just also needs guide for open drivers
<Tm_T> jussi: I would rather see one page to tell about all open drivers, not just atis
<Tm_T> similarly like the binary one
<soreau> jussi: 9.04-9.10
<soreau> jussi: I thought about updating that page but a lot of it would just get cut
<Tm_T> soreau: you cannot take out the information for still supported releases
<jussi> soreau: perhaps move that one to /Old and tehn update it?
<gnomefreak> dont cut anything just add info
<Tm_T> what gnomefreak said (:
<jussi> or /904
<soreau> Would I be able to move/rename pages?
<gnomefreak> see jussi's comment above. but only if you have an LP page
<gnomefreak> s/page/account
<soreau> ok
 * gnomefreak doesnt see the point of renaming the page at all. just add info to the page and than save it 
<soreau> But it implies you need a binarydriver for your ati/nvidia card
<Tm_T> soreau: and you do in older releases
<soreau> I am not talking about older releases
<Tm_T> sure, but we cannot forget them
<soreau> (see initial request)
<gnomefreak> i guess what he means is rename the page to a more genric title
<Tm_T> not needed
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i agree
<soreau> You dont have to forget them, just move/rename the page to something more appropriate like video/graphicsdrivers
<soreau> gnomefreak: Yes
<Tm_T> create a page that tells about the open drivers in similar way that BinaryDriverHowto does
<Tm_T> then this new page is added to factoid
<gnomefreak> soreau: no need to do that. just add the info
<soreau> <Tm_T> jussi: I would rather see one page to tell about all open drivers, not just atis
<soreau> That makes sense but needs to be more generic name
<gnomefreak> the links at the bottom of the wiki should list a link for free drivers
<soreau> in this case, just videodrivers or graphicsdrivers
<soreau> At the bottom, pfffffft
<Tm_T> soreau: we have BinaryDriverHowto, add OpenDriverHowto
<jussi> soreau: better to make a category page which basically is a list, and you can choose.
<gnomefreak> soreau: update the info on that page before any renaming or
<gnomefreak> /or/
<soreau> gnomefreak: That sound most appropriate
<gnomefreak> soreau: do you plan on updating that wiki?
<soreau> Maybe I will look into it later
<soreau> See how bad off it is :P
<gnomefreak> i dont like the idea of renaming it as it will have alot of problems (links to update from other wikis)
<Tm_T> yes, it's better to add opendriverhowto instead
<Tm_T> and update the both pages then
<soreau> You dont need an opendriver howto
<soreau> Only thing I suspect needs adding is the explanation about open drivers and that they are installed and working with 3D by default
<gnomefreak> ok than dont add one.
<gnomefreak> soreau: still should add a section for it so people dont get confused
<soreau> gnomefreak: Its confusing as it is already just by the name of this page
<gnomefreak> that is not for all ati cards
<jussi> why not create a new page and forward the old one?
<gnomefreak> soreau: than feel free to make a new page and link to it from current page.
<Tm_T> I really think the separate page is needed
<gnomefreak> that way we dont have to update 10 or more wikis
<soreau> I really dont care, it is just annoying when I hear things like - I had my cube running but wanted to make it faster so I installed the 3D drivers for my card...
<gnomefreak> that is the definition of caring
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, hi
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: Hi
<bilalakhtar> you will be shocked to know who theidiot was
<bilalakhtar> my 15 year old son!
<bazhang> who
<bazhang> wow
<bilalakhtar> he used the office proxy
<bilalakhtar> so that he gets a ban on the proxy. he is intelligent when it comes to irc
<bilalakhtar> he played a trick on me, He confessed.
<bilalakhtar> I scolded, he said that he won't do it again
<bilalakhtar> That;s why his hostname looked familiar.
<bilalakhtar> All he wanted to do is to get me banned
<IdleOne> What exactly was he banned for?
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: for trolling a loty
<bilalakhtar> *lot
<bilalakhtar> He is intelligent... knows how to use Ubuntu and can program. he recently came to irc. noticed the channels on which I go.
<IdleOne> it is a shame
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: He did it behind the scenes, spoilt my name.
<IdleOne> also I think you may want to consider securing your machines
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: ok, but the fact that the proxy settings were STORED on the comp!
<bilalakhtar> So what should I do?
<bazhang> take better care to secure your machine
<IdleOne> bilalakhtar: Not my place to tell you how to raise your son
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: ok, will remove the setting. but the ban?
<IdleOne> but like bazhang said secure your machine. password lock it
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: Ok, will do that. Thats what I meant
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, you'll need to get an -offtopic op to review it
<bilalakhtar> will change the password and remove proxy settings when I reach home. Have to leave now.
<bilalakhtar> is the ot op hook?
<bazhang> he is one of several yes
<bilalakhtar> ok , the securing task is top on to-do list.
<bilalakhtar> cya people.
<bazhang> bye
<IdleOne> later
<elky> I have to admit, i'm laughing.
<IdleOne> hehe
<jpds> "Thanks. i hate theidiot, whosoever it is. cya"
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<elky> ban lifted. we'll see how it plays out
 * elky isn't entirely convinced
 * funkyHat neither
<IdleOne> I can't imagine going to a place my father goes to and then making him look bad
<elky> i think it's worth pointing out that he did contribute to the banning of his own ip, so i'm pretty sure it's not him. i'm just not sure it's his kid
<elky> IdleOne, the boundaries we grew up respecting are... not necessarily so clear to kids these days
<IdleOne> elky: :(
<IdleOne> I can't say anything more then :(
<IdleOne> makes me sad.
<elky> 'cause you know it's true :(
<IdleOne> yes. I know
<jpds> elky: What did I do?
<jussi> lol
<elky> jpds, i dunno, what did you do?
<kiwi4boy> Hello...  I have been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  I wonder if I've been considered a troll around there.
<tsimpson> kiwi4boy: I don't see any ban on your host
<kiwi4boy> Strange, though.  "* Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)."
<elky> your ident is a fairly common troll ident
<kiwi4boy> Nevertheless, I remember that I did behave somewhat anti-socially.
<elky> tsimpson, there's a $r:Noob in the list
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (wapadmin trolling)
<kiwi4boy> Ah...  They banned "noob," not my host.
<kiwi4boy> Thanks.
<kiwi4boy> *"noob," ==> ident
<kiwi4boy> I guess we don't really like "noob"s here.  Changed my ident from "noob" to "boob", and it works!  Thanks again.
<IdleOne> kiwi4boy: boob is not any better but we will see what happens
<IdleOne> oh well
<IdleOne> later
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (wapadmin)
<delac> it seems that webchat is again banned from #ubuntu
<delac> can anyone do anything about it?
<tsimpson> delac: as FloodBot1 told you, you can join #ubuntu now
<delac> oh, thanks!
<delac> nope, doesn't seem to work yet... :(
<tsimpson> delac: try parting #ubuntu-proxy-users and then rejoin
<delac> didn't help
<tsimpson> hmm
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<tsimpson> there's the issue
<Pici> tsimpson: do you need me to run through with my mass un-exempt code?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<tsimpson> Pici: I was going to do some, but you can if it's quicker
<Pici> tsimpson: actually, it looks like I need to work on this broken system at work, sorry :/
<tsimpson> I've removed most
<Pici> Just when I thought it was fixed too
<tsimpson> up until the end of yesterday
<tsimpson> delac: try again now (part and rejoin)
<delac> worked! thanks!
<tsimpson> :)
<tsimpson> delac: you can leave here now
<Pici> bleh.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<topyli> i hate waiting for stuff to arrive when i have ordered it
<topyli> fyi
<topyli> also, wrong channel. but it's okay, i can share this with you all too :)
<Tm_T> awww
<funkyHat> I hate waiting for topylis to arrive when I have ordered them
<jpds> ikonia: Harsh, but true.
<ikonia> !staff | pynchon spamming multiple channels with racist links
<ubottu> pynchon spamming multiple channels with racist links: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> sigh, I had hoped it was past bedtime
<ikonia> sorry - no
<tomaw> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> #freebsd #ubuntu #debian so far
<ikonia> bagging about it in pm
<ikonia> ##freebsd sorry
<tomaw> ta
<tomaw> klined
<ikonia> no no, thank you
<tomaw> he'll return
<ikonia> probably
<yavuz> hoi
<yavuz> kann mich einer unbannen bitte
<yavuz> in #ubuntu-de
<yavuz> kahraman@dslb-084-062-126-064.pools.arcor-ip.net
<h00k> yavuz: I believe you'll have to check #ubuntu-de-ops for that
<h00k> Although I could be mistaken
<yavuz> no users in chan
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ([Qwizie]g)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, browsers is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Opera (Qt, proprietary), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit), Rekonq (Qt, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK, Webkit), w3m (text-based), Links2 (text or graphical, see !manpage)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-25
<rww> Hello. Can someone point me to the current bots policy that covers #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<rww> #ubuntu too, now that I think of it. Though I imagine they're the same.
<h00k> rww: !bots
<h00k> er
<h00k> !bots | rww
<ubottu> rww: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<h00k> no...
<h00k> rww: Does the wiki cover your questions or do you have others?
<Jordan_U> marco69 in #ubuntu
<h00k> Jordan_U: I'm aware, thanks:)
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<itsjustme> why am i banned form ubuntu when i have never said a word?
<itsjustme> not a sinlge word?
<itsjustme> single*
<Pici> itsjustme: did you follow the directions in #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<Pici> itsjustme: it should have set an exception for you.
<itsjustme> dont know of instructions...simply went to go in the same ways as i idd before and it says banned
<itsjustme> did nothing different
<itsjustme> oput in nick
<itsjustme> and put in the word ubuntu
<Pici> you joined as sleepyboss before, right?
<itsjustme> yes
<itsjustme> and SLboss too
<itsjustme> entering all the same way
<itsjustme> never said a single word
<itsjustme> not one
<Pici> itsjustme: Its nothing *you* did, we have a blanket ban forward on webchat users.
<itsjustme> why?
<itsjustme> is this forever?
<Pici> Its because people webchats to evade bans.
<rww> h00k: oops, sorry, I wandered off. I'll go look.
<itsjustme> ok let me see...i have no bans on me...so i am blocked in case i am trying to evadde a ban?
<Pici> itsjustme: Can you please try to join #ubuntu and let me watch the bots do their thing?
<itsjustme> ok here we go
<itsjustme> i di it
<itsjustme> did it
<Pici> hrm.
<itsjustme> or i should say i tried to do it
<itsjustme> say (+b) you are banned
<Pici> itsjustme: Okay, something seems to be wrong, try again. I've added a manual exception for you.
<Pici> I'll debug this myself.
<itsjustme> ok i am in
<Pici> Sorry for the inconvenence.
<itsjustme> but what i really like is to go into the ubuntu proxy 1st?
<itsjustme> when i sign in
<itsjustme> does the proxy thing cloak me or serve any purpose?
<Pici> The webchat shows your ip in hex in your ident and in your realname field. We use that together with our bots to make sure that you don't match against any regular bans.
<itsjustme> which i wont ever cos i dont do anything like that
<Pici> And when we do ban a webchat user, the bots make sure to ban their real address too.
<Pici> itsjustme: Well, some people do and ruin it for everyone else :/
<itsjustme> so am i cloaked
<itsjustme> or will u plewase cloak me
<itsjustme> i dont care if ops see me
<itsjustme> but the public shouldnt
<Pici> I cannot, anyway, those two fields will always be shown even if you have a different cloak.
<Pici> if you us the webchat, that is.
<itsjustme> so it is impossible
<itsjustme> ok well thanks
<Pici> Thats what freenode has decided, if you want a cloak for when you connect with a regular IRC client, you can ask in #freenode
<itsjustme> yes ok thank you for ur help
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> This is weird.
<h00k> Pici: way to handle it
<Pici> h00k: :)
<Pici> now if I could only figure out why webchat people are banned...
<Pici> we
<Pici> er
<Pici> Well, I removed and re-added the ban forward for webchat people and it started working again o.O
<funkyHat> /grep doesn't seem to work on /mode output ⢁(
<IdleOne> Any rules about me begging the ops team for testimonials? :)
<ikonia> for membership ?
<IdleOne> yes
<ikonia> post your url
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone
<IdleOne> If anybody else feels I have the right stuff please add kind word ^^^ :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, scottplyr777 said: vlc is my problem
<ikonia> what's the support stance on lubuntu ?
<Flannel> It's in the repos
<ikonia> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in lucid
<Flannel> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<ikonia> interesting
<IdleOne> so we support it
<IdleOne> ?
<Flannel> It *was* going to be offiically recognized in Lucid, but they ran into problems so it's getting delayed a release
<ikonia> multiverse, yes it's supported
<IdleOne> ahh well cool then
<Flannel> It's multiverse because of the media player included in the metapackage, by the way
<Flannel> (as opposed to some other licensing issue with something more significant in it, LXDE or whatnot)
<IdleOne> Flannel: I remember reading they are going to get that fixed and should be ready for officialness by 10.10
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't think that's the issue causing it to be unofficial
<Flannel> but I didn't keep up on it, at any rate.
<IdleOne> neither did I to be honest
<ikonia> !info rp-pppoe
<ubottu> Package rp-pppoe does not exist in lucid
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-arabic could use some people in it
<jpds> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbp_/4624069108/in/photostream/
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> jpds: why did I know that was going to turn up at some point in here...
<knome> happy geek pride day
<Jordan_U> vbman-w in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's gone
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Gamarok____ is being :()
<ikonia> fed up to the back teeth of spaceghost everything has to be made into an issue with him
<ikonia> is tor open ? I thought we had that on a block too ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, cake-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> bing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SpaceGhostC2C said: !no rww is <reply>eww!
<ubottu> In ubottu, bilalakhtar said: !no gnome-media-player is <reply> GNOME Media Player is a simple media player for GNOME that supports a wide variety of libraries for playing media. Find more info about it and download it at https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player
<Pici> er.
<Pici> !gnome-media-player
<jussi> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<jussi> !info gnome-media-player
<ubottu> Package gnome-media-player does not exist in lucid
<jussi> meh, Im not for factoids like that. but thats just me.
<Pici> wise_crypt could use some more tact.
<mneptok> agreed. i asked him to back off. he is doing so, i hope.
<mneptok> "Gouda" /part'ed anyway
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (axy_david)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from axy_david)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (axy_david)
<maco> jpds: thanks
<FotherMucker> !kirby
<ikonia> !kirby
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> hello helo
<helo> hi
<ikonia> how can we help today ?
<helo> discussing this is a dumb waste of time, but i am curious how the following is rationalized: irc must be kept "clean"... but it's OK to have official packages in the repos with profanity?
<ikonia> sorry, could you expand a little on that please
<helo> well... in #ubuntu proper, the 'no profanity' rule is strictly enforced
<ikonia> yes
<helo> but it is common practice in the open source community to use profanity... particularly in source code
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with irc
<ikonia> ubuntu irc is not the open source community
<ikonia> there are some packages with rude names, however ubuntu doesn't control the names of those packages
<helo> so... profanity must be kept out of #ubuntu because it is an advertised support channel?
<ikonia> just because it's polite
<ikonia> people of all ages and background use the channel, they don't need to see offensive content
<ikonia> it's a support channel so it's important to keep to just support discussion
<ikonia> however, there are (as you said) packages with rude names, so there can be a time when certain rude words do come up in conversation with legitimate reason, it's just then use common sense and don't keep saying the words over and over
<helo> seems like adding rules about profanity to an IRC support channel is outside of 'just support discussion'
<ikonia> no its not
<ikonia> the rule is simple a.) support discussion only b.) don't use offensive language in that discussion
<ikonia> it's all part of the same overall concept, the ubuntu code of conduct
<ikonia> which in reality is just common sense "be nice to each other"
<helo> profanity does not in any way detract from the support aspect of the channel
<ikonia> helo: people don't need to see proganity, people can find it offensive, there is no need to communicate with profanity
<helo> if it does, as with anything, then i can understand it being dealt with
<helo> people don't need to see all kinds of things that are allowed
<ikonia> the only topic in #ubuntu is support discussion, that's all that's allowed
<ikonia> people need to see that
<helo> right... nobody's discussing profanity... they're discussion support...
<helo> the rules themselves cause profanity to be discussed
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> no they don't
<ikonia> just don't use profanity or offensive language in your conversation
<ikonia> then it will never need to be mentioned to you
<ikonia> it's a pretty simple concept a.) support discussion only b.) no offensive language
<helo> i'm just saying... ignoring profanity results in less 'offtopicness' than chastizing it
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it educates people to stop, it detracts from the topic for a moment
<ikonia> but it stops someone who is unaware of the no-swearing rule from swearing
<helo> can you point to any support channels that have been harmed by profanity?
<ikonia> as I said, if you don't swear, there will be no need to mention it
<ikonia> no-one is saying it harms the channel
<helo> do you think #debian has been suffering greatly because of all of the profanity there?
<ikonia> it's the rule of the channel as people don't need to see it
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I don't think debian suffers at all
<ikonia> bottom line is, - those are the rules of the channels, you can eithe follow them, or not use the channel
<ikonia> either
<helo> profanity does not have the capacity to cause harm, being particular combinations of letters/sounds, so why bother?
<ikonia> because people can find it offensive
<ikonia> people of all ages and backgrounds use the channel
<ikonia> they don't need to see profanity
<ikonia> if you can't communicate without using profanity you need to improve your social skills
<ikonia> if you need to use profanity to discuss your issue, #ubuntu is not the right channel for you, there are plenty of other channels you can use that do not have a language policy
<helo> if only my social skills were up to the task ;)
<ikonia> only you can control that
<helo> i'm not saying i have a problem not swearing (maybe occasionally something may slip out)... the policy just seems contrary to the general openmindedness that prevails on IRC, linux, the internet, etc
<ikonia> this channel is not linux or the internet
<helo> if someone has enough of a problem with swearing that they don't want to see it, you will not find them using IRC
<ikonia> it's an IRC channel that follows the rules setup buy ubuntu's language policy
<helo> yes yes... "walled garden"
<ikonia> what opensource/linux/irc in geneal does is not relevant
<ikonia> helo: not really anything more to discuss, those are the rules of the ubuntu channel, it's up to you if you chose to follow them or not and continue to use the channel
<helo> right... you are god, nobody can tell you what to do... it's just silly
<helo> the policy is silly, that is
<ikonia> I'm not god
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> I don't want to talk about technical issues with someone who has to swear to get his point across
<helo> thanks for taking part in this discussion :)
<ikonia> you're welcome
<helo> that was intended as "ubuntu rules are god, they don't depend on outside influence or conventions" rather than "you are god"
<ikonia> helo: that is correct then, Ubuntu rules are set and are not influenced by outside topics
<ikonia> I must leave now, so if there is nothing else, I'll end this conversation now
<helo> sure, take care
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-26
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> ikonia: I don't get it. EVERYONE else uses drugs, why don't we?
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<bazhang> looking for 'warez'
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> I think my dads windows pc finally gave in
<IdleOne> I am going to install lubuntu on it in the morning and hope he doesn't notice lol
<mneptok> yay! my friend Bill just sent me another photo from the same day as "That Photo" *bounce*
<ubottu> In ubottu, zhangyong said: who is ubottu
<jussi> mneptok: you dont mean the one on wikipedia?
 * jussi runs scared
<dholbach> good morning
<mneptok> jussi: on Uncyclopedia? yes.
<jussi> mneptok: I cringe at the thought...
<bazhang> hello-everybody, hi
<hello-everybody> i am having some problem in #ubuntu
<ikonia> no you're not
<bazhang> hello-everybody, bt is not supported there
<ikonia> hello-everybody: you're in #backtrack-linux which as purehate hasjust told you IS the correct place to ask for support on backtrack-linux
<hello-everybody> bazhang, that is not mean ikonia kick me
<bazhang> hello-everybody, you were asked to stop many times.
<ikonia> hello-everybody: you're acctually in #backtrack-linux now, which is the right channel, and as pure_hate (who is an op in that channel) is telling you, it's the right place to ask
<hello-everybody> bazhang, no, I asked a question but he just asking what OS i am running and i told ubuntu. BUt he told no i am not using ubuntu but backtrack and kicked me
<bazhang> hello-everybody, I was there. it was more involved than your version.
<hello-everybody> may be my OS backtrack and that's why he kick me
<hello-everybody> really sad
<bazhang> no
<hello-everybody> i am using also bt 9.4
<hello-everybody> ubuntu 9.4
<bazhang> I was one of those that warned you. Please , there is really nothing more to discuss.
<hello-everybody> really i am sad
<hello-everybody> ok
<hello-everybody> sorry to have disturb you
<hello-everybody> thanks
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> perlmonkey seems to be trolling to be honest
<Pici> I think he is completely confused.
<bazhang> well while he was asking for help in #kubuntu, he was bashing it in ##linux
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !final is If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !final is If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussi> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussi> !final is <reply> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubottu> But final already means something else!
<jussi> !no, final is <reply> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !final > djones
<Pici> Hmm.. Looks like the ubuntu website needs some updated information when it comes to irc related stuff.
 * Pici puts together some bugs
<jpds> Yep.
<Pici> One down: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585838
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585838 in Ubuntu Website "Chat pages link to incorrect IRC channels pages" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> Pici: ahh yeah, we talked about these pages at UDS, they all need a whole rework
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/499172 too, but I'm too busy at the moment to come up witha  rewrite.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499172 in Ubuntu Website "Pidgin not always preinstalled; update IRC instructions on ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> Just logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585848 also.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585848 in Ubuntu Website "'Freenode' should be lowercase on chat pages" [Undecided,New]
<popey> that url doesnt exist ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport
<Pici> eh?
<popey> the bug says "http://www.ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport" but thats a duff url
<popey> 404
<Pici> Oh, I didn't log that one.
<popey> oh, sorry, thats old
<Pici> The bug still exists though, but the pages have been moved around.
<topyli> it's community, not communitysupport now. it still advertises pidgin though
<Pici> And the IRC specifc support page at http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat probably should mention clients too.
<Pici> !irc | should also be updated for the new channels page
<ubottu> should also be updated for the new channels page: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> I need to run to a boring meeting though
<Pici> Also, I have no idea why someone in #ubuntu thinks that /proc is taking up space.
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> in RAM
<jussi> lol
<IdleOne> :/
<popey> is noobuser == Samuel-NotAFK ?
<popey> aka mesula
<popey> being inappropriate in -uk
<Pici> Hes inappropriate everywhere.
<jussi> Ive just opped LjL temporarily in #u, so as he can bug hunt a little for the +e not being removed issue with the FBs
<Pici> okay
<jussi> [19:05:13] <LjL> jussi: i think they'll work correctly now, but i suppose it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on the +e list for a while
<jussi> so peoples, we hope its fixored, but please watch it and report any trouble to us :)_
<ubottu> Seveas-train called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Davidjhn spam.)
<ubottu> In ubottu, database said: So there is no possibility to do it via chatzilla or xchat?
<IdleOne> How would I go about letting a user know that although they are very helpful they tend to ramble on and a lot of what they say is not relevant to the support question that has been asked
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> without them getting insulted of course
<Pici> Is this about sebsebseb
<IdleOne> Pici: any user but yes
<Pici> I think what you just asked is fine to tell them.
<IdleOne> yeah but I don't think they will take it well.
<IdleOne> in any case it is sometimes very frustrating watching a user get asked 100 questions about something that is not relevant. Especially when a simple one line answer will suffice.
<IdleOne> example: I do dev work with Flash in windows is there a tool I can use on Linux
<IdleOne> the person is obviously experienced in what they do. Now they need a link or a package name. not an hour of "Oh but this is evil and that is better and why...."
<charlie-tca> agreed
<IdleOne> NOTE: just because someone knows their stuff on a subject does not mean they have the google fu.
<IdleOne> anyway </rant>
<IdleOne> keep an eye on lucy_ in #u
<ubottu> rocket16 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> Pici: How come you're wearing your hat?
<h00k> Pici: in #ubuntu?
<Pici> h00k: because I set +r
<h00k> Pici: oh. Gotcha.
<h00k> oh, I see the spams now. I've been busy today :(
<shadeslayer> hi any ops around?
<Pici> Yes, whats up?
<shadeslayer> Pici: one sec
<shadeslayer> lemme get my freinds ip..
<shadeslayer> Pici: apparently he cant join #kubuntu because hes banned
<shadeslayer> but hes never used IRC before
<shadeslayer> his ip is 59.177.35.4
<Pici> Well can he join here?
<shadeslayer> sure ill ask him
<shadeslayer> Pici: btw hes trying through webcaht
<mneptok> @login
<shadeslayer> *webchat
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> hm
<shadeslayer> Pici: ^^
<Pici> I'm looking into it, just a moment.
<shadeslayer> Pici: sure :D
<gprog> shadesplayer: thnx
<shadeslayer> gprog: say that to Pici :)
<gprog> Pici:thanx for helping
<Pici> gprog: you can join now
<gprog> Picci: I have some confusions regarding irc
<gprog> Picci: can  you help me ?
<Pici> gprog: Sure, what in particular?
<gprog> Picci:after I am over with my task at the irc channel , do I need to logout or something like that ,  before I exit the browser
<Pici> gprog: no, just closing the page is fine.
<gprog> Picci:Thanks
<Pici> Hrm. I think I just found a ircd-seven bug.
<ikonia> share
<Pici> Augusto: Hi, how can we help you today?
<Pici> okay then.
<Pici> ikonia: You know after netsplits, when the ircd re-adds the bans to the channels?
 * charlie-tca from hiding - maybe it was the wording
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> It looks like its failing to do it properly, and is turning banforwards into regular bans.
<ikonia> oh really ? that's a good sport
<ikonia> spot
<Pici> Oh, seems to be a known bug.
<ikonia> dissapointing :(
<ikonia> 19:43 < ente> big thanks for ruining linux anyway to the ubuntu-project
<ikonia> that's nice
<Pici> 14:42:33 <spb> i have it fixed locally, but it'll probably take a while to hit production since it's in core functionality and needs a restart to roll out
<ikonia> oh yeah, big problem to restart all the servers
<Tm_T> ikonia: and not nice to pull down whole network for that
<Pici> ..
<Pici> so much for removing +r
<Pici> I'm not sure what is more annoying. The bots or the people complaining about them.
<jpds>  /exec -o figlet it's gone
<Pici> funkyHat: What language did TheGrammarFreak use?
<funkyHat> bugger
<Pici> funkyHat: thats not family friendly?
<funkyHat> I wouldn't say so
<Pici> I guess I'm just weird then.
<funkyHat> I have a feeling it's not used so much in the US
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I think bugger can be okay or bad depending on the context
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is in the US only, though?
<ikonia> why is sebsebseb ecommending mandiva and pcoslinux to people who can't get their wirless working in ubuntu
<ikonia> (bad lag on a mobile broadband connection)
<mneptok> ikonia: *again*
<mneptok> ikonia: he's been warned about recommending other distros *so* many times
<topyli> this sebsebseb might be better off outside, i hear too much about him
<mneptok> he has been banned in the past
<topyli> i think i also remember this past
<topyli> definitely knows where he is and how to behave
<ikonia> not wise for me to deal with at this time as my connection may drop
<topyli> where is he anyway? are there no other ops?
<ikonia> ubuntu
<topyli> ah
<ikonia> I'll deal wtih him in pm when I get on a stable connection
<topyli> it's probably just as good, it's just a general attitude problem not an immediate emerency
<topyli> i should go to bed anyway, it's 1am
<ikonia> I'll be lucky to get to my hotel at this rate
<ikonia> damn train
<topyli> been following your tweets :(
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> oh yes
<ikonia> I've had a BAD day
<topyli> be strong, brother! :)
<ikonia> it's fine, get thorugh today and new day tommorow
<topyli> aye. good night now
<ikonia> night
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-27
<IdleOne> does +r need to stay enabled in #u? Pici set it earlier but may have forgotten it on
<ikonia> yes, it needs to stay
<Pici> ikonia: I removed it ~ 10 minutes ago.
<ikonia> there we go then
<Pici> bah
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> I don't understand the point of that spam at all
<Pici> maco: Please direct them to #freenode or talk to them in pm about setting up their nick.
<maco> Pici: okie. i thought theyd gotten the hint around the same time that you pointed to #freenode but apparently not :(
<Pici> Feel free to remove +r if you dar :P
<Pici> dare
<ikonia> I'm not brave enough at the moment
<ikonia> mdg is the blind leading the blinder
<ikonia> bed time - I'm out
<Pici> okay, cyas
<IdleOne> is there a irc basics help page?
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: upgrade is For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: cds is You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: cds is You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd Please consider using Torrents before requesting a free CD http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<IdleOne> alternate
<IdleOne> oops
<Pici> :O
<Pici> !cds
<Pici> ubottu: cds is You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents before requesting a free CD http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> ubottu: no cds is <reply> You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents before requesting a free CD http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: alternate is The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Pici> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<IdleOne> ubuntu.com has a very nice new look we might as well take advantage of it :)
<Pici> !-alternate
<ubottu> alternate aliases: alternate cd, alternatecd, alternetive, alternative, alt - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:31:48 - last edited by LjL on 2009-03-04 18:42:54
<Pici> !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<IdleOne> !cds
<ubottu> You can buy an Ubuntu CD or request to have one sent for free from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents before requesting a free CD http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<IdleOne> can we and an alias for dvds to !cds?
<IdleOne> hmm we already have a dvd factoid
<IdleOne> might make it confising
<IdleOne> confusing also
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SpaceGhostC2C said: !toiletries is <reply>pepper_haze does _not_ like potty talk, take your loofahs elsewhere
<Pici> ...
<IdleOne> :/
<mneptok> why the captial "T" for torrents?
<elky> panarchy is floating around under that nick again. cute.
<jussi> ubot5: part
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> now I remember why I don't usually follow -ot closely
<knome> hmm? :P
<IdleOne> jussi: you around?
<jussi> IdleOne: for about 30 seconds...
<IdleOne> jussi: I sent you a msg explaining what i wanted to ask :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-monitor, IdleOne said: !reason #ubuntu is experiencing a high influx of spam. To try and help prevent this we ask that you register. Your nick is how people on freenode know you. If you register it, you'll be able to use the same nick over and over. If you don't register, someone else may end up registering the nick you want.
<IdleOne> oops
<Pici> tsk tsk
<knome> frrr
<IdleOne> never mind that for now :)
<funkyHat> What's this #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
<bazhang> where they monitor us
<funkyHat> ⢁O
<bazhang> just kidding. join it and see
<Pici> When was the last time we tried setting -r?
<IdleOne> Pici: yesterday when you set it
<Pici> Well, its -r now.
<IdleOne> later gators and gatorettes
<Pici> cya!
<Pici> funkyHat: Probably would be best to avoid throwing the word troll around.
<funkyHat> Right
<Pici> What is clint- going on about anyway?
<funkyHat> Don't really know... earlier he was claiming ubuntu has dependancy issues and poor security (at least in part due to sudo)
<funkyHat> And using enter a lot
<gnomefreak> is the metting this sunday 5/30?
<ubottu> In ubottu, amichair said: !no java is <reply> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for sun-java6-* packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Pici> !no java is <reply> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for sun-java6-* packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no java is <reply> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<oCean_> hi
<oCean_> please notice user lolmang's quit msg in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-28
<ikonia> how are we looking on the spam front tonight ?
<Pici> -r has been set for nearly 12 hours now.
<ikonia> super
 * h00k gives thumbsup
<h00k> I'm investigating MeeGo. I like it. Except bash is ignoring my aliases.
<IdleOne> How can we help you wiggles?
<wiggles> -b
<IdleOne> what is -b?
<wiggles> unban
<IdleOne> not going to happen tonight
<wiggles> rude as fuck
<elky> IdleOne, i agree with you.
<IdleOne> come back in 24 hours after you read Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> wiggles make it 48 hours
<IdleOne> have a good night wiggles.
<IdleOne> wiggles if there is nothing else please part the channel as we have a no idle rule.
<wiggles> http://www.facebook.com/john.chiazzese
<wiggles> lol is that you
<IdleOne> yeah thats me
<IdleOne> congrats you know how to google
<wiggles> lol
<IdleOne> elky: can you please remove wiggles
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> that is official stalker #2 I believe
 * elky adds you on facebook for lulz
<elky> i needs foods
<IdleOne> elky: and if you are lucky I will maybe sign on to FB within the next month and accept :P
<elky> heh
 * pleia2 adds too
<pleia2> now you have lots of stalkers
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> yeah but you two count as +1's
<IdleOne> wiggles in -women get ready
 * pleia2 nods
<IdleOne> and idle1
<IdleOne> that is not me
<pleia2> obviously :)
<IdleOne> equity is probably part of the stalkers club also but not certain
<elky> pleia2, still around?
<pleia2> sorta
 * pleia2 watching tv
<pleia2> elky: what's up?
<bazhang> time to forget envyng factoid?
<elky> pleia2, i missed your warning earlier, elly has just PM'd me to make sure I'd seen it. we should discuss in PM
<pleia2> k
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> !info kchm
<ubottu> Package kchm does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> its kchmviewer
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> !info kchmviewer
<ubottu> kchmviewer (source: kchmviewer): CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (lucid), package size 234 kB, installed size 752 kB
<ikonia> bazhang: you genius
<bazhang> ubottu needs the apt-cache search abilities :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> whoops
<jpds> Or telepathic IRC tab-completion.
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> that would be better
<ikonia> ughhhh checkinstall is not something I feel should be recommended to people asking "how to build debs"
<jussi> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> congratulations on your graduation
<ikonia> not seen you in ages
<jussi> ikonia: yeah, Ive been busy with it...
<jussi> :D
<jussi> and the wedding and about a bazillion other things
<ikonia> ha ha, too much
<bazhang> wiggles ban dodging IdleOne
<ikonia> wiggles iback
<IdleOne> thank you
<wiggles> yes hello
<ikonia> wiggles: are you aware you where dodging a ban ?
<wiggles> seems its lifted
<ikonia> no
<wiggles> i have not changed nicks or idents
<ikonia> as you did earlier with freenode web chat
<ikonia> it seems you changed your ip to get around it
<wiggles> ever heard of dhcp
<wiggles> lol webchat
<bazhang> you were asked to come back in 48 hours to discuss
<wiggles> ok
<wiggles> c u in 48hrs
<bazhang> to this channel
<IdleOne> thanks for taking care of that
<bazhang> hope he saw the last bit about this channel
<IdleOne> his host changed to ipv6
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> his other host (on freenode web chat) wasn't
<ikonia> so he knew what he was doing
<ikonia> plus he wasn't wearing his cloak to get around it
<ikonia> (or trying to)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-women (wiggles)
<bazhang> ^^how not to get unbanned
<ikonia> no -women ops active
<IdleOne> kloeri can jump in if needed
<IdleOne> oh he did
<IdleOne> or she
<bazhang> hah <no reason given>
<ikonia> standby on -women
<ikonia> just tried again in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> <pynchon> lrn2op  * pynchon has quit (K-Lined)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> another ip6 client just joined, don't think its' him though
<IdleOne> persistent isn't he
<ikonia> IdleOne: is your ban going to work ? you didn't wildcard the ip
<IdleOne> ikonia: probably not but you did
<ikonia> I'm going to remove yours than if that's ok
<IdleOne> cs.py defaults to full host I guess
<IdleOne> yeah that's cool
<IdleOne> think I might need to edit it a little
<IdleOne> the script that is
<IdleOne> I got a few days off starting tomorrow. I'll see what i can figure out
<IdleOne> wow it's 4:30?
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-women (pynchon)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (ryan1918 trolling)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ryan1918)
<ryan1918> run www.ryan1918.com
<Tm_T> idoru <3
<Pici> oh dear. that was a lot of op hilights in my away log.
 * jussi hugs Pici
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> i think xray7224 might need being redirected to ##fix_your_connection
<LjL> or not. seems to have settled now
<h00k> morning, all.
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (lucy_)
<LjL> hi. until 18:43 UTC IRCAnswersBot was in #ubuntu-offtopic. i see at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Bots that it's an approved bot for some channels, but not for that one, which i believe shouldn't be publicly logged.
<Tm_T> LjL: correct
<LjL> thanks for checking
<niko> he is in #kubuntu too
<niko> but i remind fine, ops agrees about that
<topyli> i think the rules for external bots are clear enough. there should be no "thin ice" to try walking on, approved bots can easily be disapproved if they don't behave
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-29
<maco> so theres now someone in #ubuntu with the nick BakaGaijin
<maco> which is literally "stupid foreigner" in japanese, but erm...that word for foreigner is quite xenophobic (the more-proper word would be gaikokujin)
<bazhang> yeah and popeye
<bazhang> giving advice to reset your bios
<mneptok> maco: does Kubuntu ship OO.org or KOffice by default?
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, how may we help you
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Whats with the boot? You didn't know the answer and someone else did. You taking that personally?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im actually a volunteer that comes here to help others as well and am a member of the ubuntu bug squad.
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, it had nothing to do with Ubuntu support. your attitude was unacceptable as well.
<LinuxGuy2009> Redache: What attitude?
<tsimpson> mneptok: oo.org
<bazhang> redache?
<LinuxGuy2009> Redache: I asked a question and you didnt know the answer.
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang:Sorry
<bazhang> who is redache
<maco> mneptok: OOo
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Thats not the point. You really had no merit to boot me.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im a volunteer as well and know what is on and off topic here.
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Would you care to explain why you booted me?
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, your question was about nvidia.com. that has nothing to do with Canonical supported products. your attitude subsequent to that was not acceptable. Please read the code of conduct and guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LinuxGuy2009> I have read the code of conduct and signed it. Dont give me that.
<bazhang> follow those going forward and we wont have a problem
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah i have. Im a member of the community, a volunteer on the channels and a member of the bug squad. I know the rules. The rules dont say no asking about ubuntu working with drivers for hardware.
<LinuxGuy2009> Printers video cards, PCI devices. eyc
<LinuxGuy2009> etc
<bazhang> and the correct method is using hardware drivers.
<LinuxGuy2009> That is YOUR method.
<bazhang> the supported method.
<LinuxGuy2009> Not the method that must be forced on everyone
<LinuxGuy2009> So do you think that this would be agreed upon by others? I have done nothing wrong. This is just YOU disagreeing and going a bit overboard.
<LinuxGuy2009> Pretty common around here/
<bazhang> hmm?
<LinuxGuy2009> I feel like Im talking to the wall here.
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm a member of the bug squad and cant help triage bugs about nvidia drivers if I dont know whats currently going on with them.
<LinuxGuy2009> You can check Im a member
 * maco goes to read the logs
<LinuxGuy2009> This is rediculous
<LinuxGuy2009> https://launchpad.net/~linuxguy2009\
<LinuxGuy2009> I read and signed the COC. I know the rules.
<LinuxGuy2009> The rules dont say if an op doesnt know the answer to a question that he can boot ya. Thats a little overboard.
<LinuxGuy2009> I don't have anything to apologize for so can someone please let me back?
<bazhang> you are not banned
<LinuxGuy2009> You freaking booted me.
<bazhang> then /join #ubuntu
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: no ban was set
<maco> it was just a remove
<LinuxGuy2009> I didnt say ban
<LinuxGuy2009> he booted me
<maco> so what do you mean by "let me back"?
<LinuxGuy2009> OMG
<bazhang> there is no 'un-booting'
<maco> if youre not banned, you can *let yourself back*
<LinuxGuy2009> Why was I booted out in the first place?
<LinuxGuy2009> Just cause he disagreed with me?
<maco> and i think <LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: You have no clue in other words <-- the accusatory tone was problematic. or i would find it so.
<LinuxGuy2009> Well thats obviously the case cause he just kept repeating himself and didnt know the answer and didnt help.
<LinuxGuy2009> Thats not my problem he didnt know.
<maco> just because someone tells you "this is the accepted way" doesnt mean they dont know other ways
<maco> but rather they know *not to tell* other ways
<LinuxGuy2009> There is no part in the COC that says anything about that.
<maco> just as all of the forum mods know how to enable a root password, we have a *policy* of not telling it on the forum
<LinuxGuy2009> Some of this stuff you guys make up on the go it seems.
<LinuxGuy2009> Its bad enough dealing with trolls
<LinuxGuy2009> Then i have to worry about asking a wrong question cause a mod will take it a bit too far.
<LinuxGuy2009> But someone else did know the answer to my question and was very helpful and knew exaclt why the nvidia drivers are not working.
<LinuxGuy2009> Thank you very much
<maco> *shrug* i guess i shouldve just gone with "if it ain't in the repo, it ain't supported"
<bazhang> hate to see what a reaction a ban would have been like.
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> I don't think that I really agree that asking about nvidia's drivers is offtopic.  We help people who are trying to compile software that isn't in the repos.
<bazhang> right. I misspoke in my haste. not supported rather.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 3424)
<Plazma> ops , usuario was having some major connection issues and excess floods in #Ubuntu-br causing a lot of noise.. i sent him to ##FIX_YOUR_CONNECTION as a temporary solution until things are fixed
<bazhang> some -ot ops want to check the level of misogyny from witeshark?
 * mneptok /joins
<bazhang> he's gone
<mneptok> so i see
<bazhang> <witeshark> well, a friend's win 7 box just went down like an NYC 'lady'
<mneptok> charming
<bazhang> yep, suggested I get reading glasses because it was A-OK to say that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, hypatia said: !alot is <reply> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<mneptok> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
<mneptok> !alot > hypatia
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !gord is <alias> alot
<Tm_T> I'm prolly gone for couple days, just FYI
<elky> g-unot likes the f-word. Just gave me my very own in PM
<bazhang> * [g-unot] (~g-unot@174-22-143-163.clsp.qwest.net): G-Unot  PM'ing me death threats
<elky> he didn't give me one of those, though.
<elky> Now I do. Several.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 860)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 860)
<niko> fyi i banned *!*@201-95-68-160.dsl.telesp.net.br$##fix_your_connection in #ubuntu-br
<niko> due to client issue i guess
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from killermask)
<axy_david> ubuntu ppc room name
<axy_david> heloooo
<axy_david> is anybody here?
<axy_david> hello+
<axy_david> IS ANYBODY HERE?
<knome> please be patient and do not write in caps, as it's taken as shouting.
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> my ppc screen goes black when i log in
<axy_david> what shoud i do
<axy_david> my ppc screen goes black when i have 2 log in
<Flannel> axy_david: #ubuntu-powerpc is the channel you're looking for
<axy_david> ummm nobody is answering me there
<axy_david> flannel:everybody who is there is afk
<knome> axy_david, then you just have to wait, search the forums or google, or try other methods
<Flannel> axy_david: They'll answer you when they get back, that's just the nature of worldwide IRC
<knome> Flannel, :)
<axy_david> :(
<axy_david> >:(
<Flannel> axy_david: I don't know what you expect me to tell you.  I can't wave my hands and make people wake up
<topyli> w 1
<topyli> yay
<axy_david> ppc screen goes black
<axy_david> more than 256 mb ram
<Flannel> axy_david: This isn't a support channel, please ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<axy_david> GRRR
<Flannel> axy_david: You need to work on getting angry as well.  It seems you've been forwarded here from #ubuntu because of an outburst you had the other day.
<Flannel> that is, work on not getting angry.
<axy_david> ???
<axy_david> ohhhh yeah
<Flannel> axy_david: You're currently banned in #ubuntu because you acted inappropriately there
<axy_david> for how much time?
<Flannel> axy_david: Until we think you'll be able to participate in that channel without causing trouble
<axy_david> hellooooo
<axy_david> HELOOOO
<Flannel> axy_david: Hi.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-30
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, browsers is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Opera (Qt, proprietary), Chromium (GTK, Webkit), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit), Rekonq (Qt, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK, Webkit), w3m (text-based), Links2 (text or graphical, see its !manpage)
<funkyHat> I wonder if I can do that...
<funkyHat> !no, browsers is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Opera (Qt, proprietary), Chromium (GTK, Webkit), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit), Rekonq (Qt, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK, Webkit), w3m (text-based), Links2 (text or graphical, see its !manpage)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, funkyHat said: !no, browsers is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Opera (Qt, proprietary), Chromium (GTK, Webkit), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit), Rekonq (Qt, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK, Webkit), w3m (text-based), Links2 (text or graphical, see its !manpage)
<funkyHat> Nope ⢁)
<bazhang> did you at login?
<funkyHat> An hour ago I did
<funkyHat> An hour ago to the second ⢁|
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<funkyHat> !no, browsers is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Opera (Qt, proprietary), Chromium (GTK, Webkit), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit), Rekonq (Qt, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK, Webkit), w3m (text-based), Links2 (text or graphical, see its !manpage)
<funkyHat> Maybe because I'm not an op in #u
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> just need editing rights added by the bot lords
<funkyHat> Ah right. Well it's not really important.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !u1 is <alias> ubuntuone
<ubottu> valorie called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<bazhang> Guest74478 has been warned about saying 'haha owned' and calling people 'noobs' via PM
<Flannel> Eh?  Is he still going about that?
<bazhang> in the support channel now
<Flannel> I removed him from -ot earlier, under a different guest number
<Flannel> sean@IP
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> christos` called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> false alarm, looks like
<nhandler> Yep
<bazhang> got sean/guest in PM
<ubottu> In ubottu, christos` said: who is op in here
<bazhang> Guest74478 hi
<Guest74478> hi
<bazhang> I suggested you join in 24 hours from now
<Guest74478> suure
<Guest74478> sure
<bazhang> at which point the removal of your ban can be discussed.
<Guest74478> btw what does bazhang mean
<bazhang> Guest74478, see you in 24 hours time to discuss your ban.
<Guest74478> could i know what ur nick means pls
<bazhang> is that important to the issue at hand?
<Guest74478> kinda curious though
<Guest74478> its a strange name
<bazhang> see you in 24 hours. Please don't idle here Guest74478
<Guest74478> wait is it just a random word with no meaning
<bazhang> Guest74478, as our discussion is in 24 hours time, please /part the channel for now
<Guest74478> k
<Guest74478> but could u tell me what it means pls
<bazhang> perhaps another time
<funkyHat> he's now offering ubuntu help in -offtopic
<bazhang> yikes
<Flannel> natives will handle it, I imagine.
<jsilver> can I join #ubuntu-women, I am a female that just started using ubuntu :)
<Flannel> jsilver: You can, yes.  #ubuntu-women is open to anyone
<jsilver> invite only?
<Flannel> jsilver: Hmm.
<Flannel> jsilver: I'll look into it.  But oyu should also mention that in #ubuntu-irc, which I believe is the proper place for -women stuff
<jsilver> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<jsilver> whoops
<jsilver> caps got stuck
<jsilver> thank you sweet heart
<Flannel> pleia2, elky, maco, Mamarok: ping
<bazhang> me0wth, how can we help you
<me0wth> 10.04 live CD showed me penis of man
<me0wth> when i ran it
<bazhang> me0wth, please don't idle here. this is for issues related to ubuntu channels.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 4301)
<Mamarok> Flannel: pong?
<Mamarok> I only just woke up
<Flannel> Mamarok: #ubuntu-women is set invite only right now (and it seems that no one/very few people are responding to knocks)
<Flannel> "right now" would've been current as of however long ago
<Mamarok> well, I was not up at that time
<Flannel> ... I pinged you
<Flannel> Mamarok: I'm aware :)
<Mamarok> but normally there should be people up, AFAICS somebody responded
<elky> at present, if people come here wanting invites to #ubuntu-women, please send them to #ubuntu-women-project
<Flannel> normally?  Is -women always invite-only?
<elky> only when gnaa are promising we'll show boobies
<knome> hah
<elky> knome, not really a laughing matter
<knome> elky, definitely not. that was more like a arrogant laugh towards somebody why promises such things. i was just reading the ubuntu women page and thinking of joining :P
<elky> well the promising isn't all they're doing
<knome> mmhmm
<elky> but please, do join the crowd of reason
<knome> i'll have to think about that more, but even if i didn't join, i'll definitely encourage women to participate and help/mentor them as much as men
<knome> :)
<knome> i think it's weird enough to have to have a team specifically for that
<elky> well the helping/mentoring men part happens everywhere already
<elky> it's stupid we need to, yes.
<knome> so is there much need for mentors for women?
<elky> Yes, we're about to start an overhaul of our targetted mentoring programme
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> there's only four mentors?
<elky> It's out of date afaik
<knome> ah, right
<rww> Hi, is there an unbusy #ubuntu operator available for PM, please?
<BjornLopez> hi
<BjornLopez> any ops here?
<elky> BjornLopez, several. ask what you need to ask
<BjornLopez> This message has been approved by Kevin Rose and Digg.com for the benefit of Diggers everywhere.
<BjornLopez> TIRED OF NIGGGGEEERRRS? SICK OF THEIR MONKEYSHINES? Do you recognize that the occasional civiized nignog is the exception that proves the rule? Then join Chimpout Forum!
<BjornLopez> We are not Nazis or White Supremacists. Chimpout membership is open to all human races, and we have members who are Asian, Hispanic, White, Jewish, Arabic, Indian, Native American, etc. We welcome everybody with open arms EXCEPT FOR THE FERAL NEGRO BEAST! Chimpout even accepts gay members!
<BjornLopez> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<BjornLopez> Join us in the Humanistic Alliance Against Nigggers! Remember! We are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS. We are NEGRO INFERIORISTS! I myself am not White.
<BjornLopez> Join today!
<BjornLopez> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<axy_david> hello!!!! god bay to be banned huh?
<axy_david> umm..... does _____ means yes or no?
<axy_david> i guess not
<axy_david> Topic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged | Next IRCC meeting: Sunday 30 May 18:00
<axy_david> * Topic for #ubuntu-ops set by tsimpson at Wed May 12 23:35:10 2010
<tsimpson> please don't do that...
<axy_david> do not do what
<axy_david> ?
<axy_david> copy the text?
<tsimpson> post the topic
<axy_david> umm ok?
<tsimpson> axy_david: do you know why you were banned?
<axy_david> tsimpson:i guess not
<axy_david> tsimpson:am i banned?
<axy_david> tsimpson:but.... the.... how did i get in this room?
<tsimpson> you were forwarded here
<axy_david> ok
<tsimpson> axy_david: I suggest you see your message from: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/25/%23ubuntu.html#t21:29
<tsimpson> that should explain why you were forwarded here
<axy_david> tsimpson i can't see my name anywhere!
<tsimpson> the 11th message down from the link I gave you
<tsimpson> the one in all caps
<axy_david> blue_anna	Coded1: you mean the too much anesthesia to come back from sleep problem? no, its never worked
<axy_david> thats the 11th message that i see
<Pici> axy_david: No... *your* 11th message.  At about 21:29
<tsimpson> axy_david: search for "axy_david" in there
<tsimpson> I'm not going to play a game where I'm forced to repeat it here
<axy_david> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> but.......... for how long will i be banned?
<tsimpson> until you speak to an #ubuntu operator about removing the ban
<axy_david> and how shoud i do that?
<tsimpson> wait here for one to see you
<tsimpson> I'm unwilling to deal with this at the moment
<axy_david> ?????
<axy_david> are u an operator
<axy_david> ?
<tsimpson> I have operator status in #ubuntu, but I'm trying not to get involved unless I need to
<axy_david> ??????
<tsimpson> it's a little complicated, but it basically means someone else needs to deal with the issue. someone should look in soon
<axy_david> and that is?
<axy_david> shoud i ask about an operator or the operator will contact me?
<axy_david> hello?
<tsimpson> just wait here for a while
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> waiting.....
<axy_david> waiing......
<tsimpson> be patient
<axy_david> i am
<axy_david> i didnt swear yet
<axy_david> :)
<axy_david> .
<axy_david> :(
<axy_david> ohhhhh i trough someone was contacting me
<axy_david> ok mneptok stop bugging me
<tsimpson> axy_david: he's not, and don't highlight random people
<axy_david> do i will ever be unbanned?
<tsimpson> that depends on you
<axy_david> ok is this an patience test
<axy_david> cause i believe i failed it
<axy_david> :)
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> patience
<tsimpson> axy_david: perhaps you should come back tomorrow when more people will be active
<axy_david> HAHAHAHHAAHAHHAAHAHHAHAAHHAAHHAAHAHHAAHHAAHHHAHHAAHHAHAAH
<tsimpson> -*- IRCC meeting in 20 mins in #ubuntu-meeting
<mneptok> if it were up to me, axy_david would get unbanned around the time Sol goes white dwarf
<ubottu> CaptainTrek called the ops in #ubuntu (Selling)
<Guest29615> evening folks
<jpds> hmm.
<MaverickOne> Have a good evening folks. I will try to be back later, battery dying out and no power source at the moment :)
<FotherMucker> Hello
<FotherMucker> How do I get a list of factoids?
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<FotherMucker> +tsimpson: Thanks man :)
<FotherMucker> Byeee
<Mamarok> urghs, very special nick...
<tsimpson> indeed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 7739)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-23
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (drAg)
<rww> dealing with it ^
<LjL> oh lord now we get questions about software center-purchased software
<LjL> kill me
<rww> Indeed. I'm considering buying one just to see whether it's as screwy as buying from U1MS was for me.
<Jordan_U> LjL: Why?
<LjL> because i'm not in #ubuntu to answer (or see) questions about purchased software
<LjL> i can go to plenty other places for that :(
<persia> We probably need to develop a general strategy for dealing with applications designed for Ubuntu that aren't *in* Ubuntu.
<LjL> agreed
<persia> Some are free, some are non-free.  Some cost, some don't cost.  Anyway, needs a plan
<LjL> thing is, being a volunteer *for the community* is all well and good, being a support person for paid software wasn't in the contract :P
<persia> For development, we ended up creating #ubuntu-packaging for people who want to package for PPAs rathe than for Ubuntu, and #ubuntu-app-devel for people who want to develop for Ubuntu, rather than developing Ubuntu.
<persia> I expect we need equivalents on the support side.
<persia> LjL: I'm *not* suggesting that you, personally, should support anything you don't want to support, rather that I think we can avoid arguments about who supports what if there is differentiation in support channels.
<LjL> persia: yes i agree
<LjL> persia: #ubuntu-software is free, for the record. first name i could think of that seemed sensible.
<persia> Are there parellel channels for other operating systems?
<LjL> persia: what do you mean, like #gentoo-software?
<persia> I was thinking of Mac OS or Android forums where folk support addons.
<persia> Microsoft doesn't ship enough by default, and has too wide a market share to usefully use as an example for this.
<LjL> persia: i doubt it. but you see it's a bit different, other OS's don't necessarily have a "this is part of it" and "this is not" distinction
<LjL> persia: also, Mac channels are already supporting a proprietary/paid OS in the first place so they may as well support the rest
<LjL> persia: #android is well, not a great channel with great rules in place
<LjL> and other Linux distributions likely haven't encountered this issue yet, either because they only ship free software or because they haven't started shipping paid software yet, i guess
<persia> We don't ship paid software either.
<LjL> well, paid software being in Software Center seems close enough to me
<persia> We just ship tools that allow folk to download paid software.  Other folk do this also: linspire was a fairly widely discussed example.
<persia> See, that's why we need a general strategy: we need to all agree on what is and isn't part of Ubuntu if we want to be successful in deciding what to support.
<LjL> persia: even then, i'm fine with occasionally helping people in #Ubuntu install software that's not in the repos and get it running (though for the specifics of that software's usage, they really should refer to other places). i wouldn't want that ability to go away either. but at the same time i don't want people to think that because something "is in Ubuntu" (to them, as normal users, software in Software Center "is in Ubuntu"), it'll be supported by #
<LjL> ubuntu even if it's paid and everything
<LjL> anyway it's past bedtime for me, we'll continue this discussion another day maybe
<persia> Right, which is why we need semantics.
<persia> Sleep well :)
<LjL> thanks
<persia> Oh, and just to be clear, I very much believe we need to support *software centre*, but once folks install things, if those things are not part of Ubuntu, I'm not sure we need to support them.  Yes this is confusing, hence the need for a plan.
<IdleOne> isn't the software that is paid for supported by canonical?
<persia> I don't believe that is a requirement.  Maybe it happens to be true today.
<persia> I know sofdtware center supports arbitrary "Channels", so that anyone can add a Channel.  I think there is no thing limiting people from adding paid things (although I believe they would be expected to use the Canonical payment service)
<IdleOne> for the record I agree that the paid software should be supported in some other channel other than #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> the devs of that software are being paid I don't think it unreasonable to expect them to support it also
<persia> I don't really care if the devs are getting paid, or if they are donating all proceeds to the campaign to eradicate malaria: to me the important part is that random stuff in Software Center isn't being supported by the Ubuntu Developers, so the social conventions we have to coordinate between support teams, triage/testing teams, and development teams fails to cover those applications.
<persia> Conversely, I'm more than happy to help e.g. the Sugar team do their stuff: many of them get paid, but they produce free software and collaborate with Ubuntu, rather than just using Ubuntu as a delivery platform.
<rww> As far as I'm concerned, if it's in main, restricted, universe, or multiverse, it's in the scope of #ubuntu. Anything outside of that is not Ubuntu and thus offtopic for #ubuntu *shrug*
<rww> oh, maybe also partners. Though I don't go in depth with that personally since things in partners give me a headache.
<rww> but yeah, I agree we need to hash out the details of all this.
<persia> rww: I share your mental model: I still think we need a good place for the rest of the folks to go.  If we send everyone to the same place, and there are enough of them, they will develop a community.
<rww> I'm conflicted about whether it's a good idea, but I see your point.
<persia> Like I said, it worked for the development channels.  I'm not sure if it works for the support channels: I have opinions, but only the support teams can decide what works for them.
<rww> Okay, so Virtualbox and Ubuntu are being silly together, but I got through to actually buying something (for $0), and here are the things that I have discovered:
<rww> 1) I still dislike software center, 2) The way this works is that you pay and then get given a private PPA subscription tied to your Launchpad account. For people in the Ubuntu Font beta, it's like that was.
<rww> 3) I guess on-reinstall you just re-add the private PPA and install the relevant package
<Jordan_U> rww: Is there an interface via launchpad for recovering the PPA links, or does there appear to be some other way to access your paid applications after a re-install (if you didn't save the information)?
<rww> So basically, it's all through LP, presumably payment issues are Canonical's problem like they are with U1MS, and you can get software again after a reinstall.
<rww> Jordan_U: https://launchpad.net/~rww/+archivesubscriptions , with the obvious substitution
<rww> I think there's a way to make LP URLs redirect to your actual username, but I forget
<rww> oh, there we go. http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions/
<rww> and in case you want to play with it yourself, the $0 game I got was Vendetta Online. It has a demo period or something.
<rww> (it's still downloading and presumably won't work in vbox anyway)
<persia> Why not?  VBox ticket 475 was fixed about a year ago.
<rww> 02:59 <+rww> Okay, so Virtualbox and Ubuntu are being silly together
<rww> which it is entirely likely is user error, but w/e.
<persia> Oh, heh :)
<rww> plus the host is Debian without non-free firmware, which my Radeon needs to be at all good at 3D stuff, so...
<highvoltage> open source driver is plenty enough for video and compiz
<highvoltage> (I guess not so much for games though)
<rww> Debian + Free Software driver + lack of firmware-linux-nonfree = lol.
<Jordan_U> highvoltage: Without the firmware though you don't get any DRI even with the open drivers.
<rww> it's an odd situation.
<rww> aaaaannndddd the VM just hung. lol.
<Jordan_U> rww: I've found kvm (if your processor supports it) plays much more nicely with Ubuntu (out of the box at least).
<Jordan_U> Both as a host and as a guest.
<highvoltage> Jordan_U: ok, weird. I got good 3d performance with my radeon x1250 with the open source radeon driver and (to the best of my knowledge) I didn't have the firmware installed.
<Jordan_U> highvoltage: Ubuntu and older versions of Debian (and upstream linux kernel) come with the proprietary firmware by default.
<highvoltage> Jordan_U: ah, that would explain it
<rww> and according to $random_user in #ubuntu, the PPA method above isn't used by at least one of those paid apps. So that's fun.
 * Jordan_U wishes there were a way to remove marks in the ban tracker so they didn't clutter my list of unremoved bans
<jussi> FYI
<jussi> !kppa
<ubottu> Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<ikonia> why does kubuntu need it's own factoid
<ikonia> they are the same ppa's as ubuntu are they not ?
<jussi> no
<ikonia> how are they different ?
<jussi> hang on a sec, work.
<ikonia> no problem, just curious
<jussi> Yeah, so a fair while back, the Kubuntu team was providing updates only via these's PPA's. Now, these PPA's are the offical kubuntu PPA's and used for testing or updating your system - many kubuntu users use them, hence the factoid. Id suggest a read of: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy and the thread at  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-September/003272.html as well as the url in the factoid.
<ikonia> but they are the same actual ppas as the ubuntu ones, same process, same actual repos etc
<Tm_T> ikonia: same actual ppas as the ubuntu ones?
<ikonia> as in kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu shares the same ppa infrastrucutre/process/files
<Tm_T> I'm confused
<Tm_T> I think we are talking about different things (:
<tsimpson> not sure what you mean there, the Kubuntu PPAs are for Qt/KDE packages, all hosted on Launchpad
<tsimpson> they are separate from the "normal" ubuntu repositories
<Tm_T> so yes, same technical ppa but the packages is the thing here, not how they are done or shared
<ikonia> yes, I'm trying to understand the difference between a PPA for ubuntu and a PPA for kde
<persia> In some sense, those PPAs aren't Ubuntu.  In another sense, they are similar to the GNOME3 PPA: ways that Ubuntu devs deliver newer upstreams than could fit in a release.
<jussi> the point of the factoid is for letting people know about the Kubuntu PPA's and their use, similar to the way we have factoids for other "bleeding edge" software talking about the ppa's.
<jussi> persia: hi. and exactly :)
<ikonia> ah, so it's not the mechanism, it's the change in policy
<jussi> yes.
<persia> What?  What change in policy?
 * persia gets worried
<tsimpson> ikonia: it's a Kubuntu PPA in the sense than it's 1) maintained by the Kubuntu developers and 2) is Qt/KDE specific, PPAs are just easier/quicker/better than doing everything in -updates/-backports
<persia> s/better/less trustworthy, limited in ways like not working on my or Tm_T's computers, and other bad things/
<tsimpson> better for normal people anyway ;)
<jussi> persia: This has been around for a a good while now...
<Tm_T> well yes, PPA lacking PowerPC support is a long minus (;
<persia> jussi, I know.  I just object to anyone calling PPAs "better".
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> just depends on your point of view I guess
<Tm_T> better in some cases, not just "better."
<tsimpson> LP has had bugs filed about not supporting PPC (and some other archs) in PPA for a long time
<Tm_T> I would assume it's about resources too
<Tm_T> PPC builders are often rather occupied even without PPA
<persia> It's more about nobody making hardware that could run the builders these days.
<Tm_T> persia: that's partly what I mean by resources (:
<tsimpson> the PPAs are just VMs, so it's restricted to the intel/amd archs
<jussi> I thought the PPA's did arm also??
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I would imagine if there were resources, there would be a possibility to have PPC builds for PPAs too for requested projects or such
<Tm_T> back to harvesting materials ->
<persia> tsimpson, 1) KVM works fine on my G4.  2) See http://dmtechtalk.wordpress.com/ for ways to do it without VMs.  3) I can't find the URL, but see zulcss's documetnation of using LXC on armel to host the OpenStack cloud stuff.
<tsimpson> hmm, true
<persia> jussi, It gets complicated.  Some people have PPAs that can build on the regular builders (so can do powerpc/armel).  Some people have access to a couple special armel PPA builders.  The other 15,000 PPAs are i386/armel only.
<tsimpson> IDK, normal buildd's have twice the archs as PPA buildd's
<tsimpson> there are 2 armal and 2 lpia builders, so I guess they aren't used in "normal" PPAs
<persia> I think the lpia ones are leftovers to support hardy.
<persia> From what I've heard, the armel ones are restricted to a few special PPAs (like the Texas Instruments PPA, where they work on their free software stack)
<tsimpson> I guess they add to the normal builders near release time too
<persia> Well, no.
<persia> The configuration is far too different, and not being virtual, non-trivial to swap to other behaviour.
<tsimpson> no, I mean the normal armel builders
<persia> I mean that I'm fairly sure the 2 armel PPA buildds don't become distro buildds around release time because it would be lots of work and the folks that need to do that work are terribly busy with other release-time things.
<tsimpson> the other PPA builders do
<tsimpson> anywho... :)
<persia> Yes, they do.  They are all just VMs, so it's trivial to repurpose the hardware (using VM admin tool of choice, shut down undesired VM, start up desired VM, get coffee)
<persia> Yes, anywho :)
<Tm_T> Who? any!
 * Tm_T hides
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Somelauw said: ubottu: That is not my problem. Also I have tried that combination before when my computer was actually freezing and it didn't work. Also I know that I am talking to a bot.
<bazhang> launchpad has linuxmint bugs filed under ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/780769
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780769 in Linux Mint "Notebook fails to resume after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> that appears to be filed under linux mint, no?
<bazhang> the bot says "ubuntu bug"
<jussi> thats a bot bug, not an LP bug :)
<jussi> !bug | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi> PLease file it :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tdyuty8g appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bigaspiefevr appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rty56ut67 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<UndiFineD> o/
<persia> Hey UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> hey hello persia
<UndiFineD> I heard good things about you
<persia> What's up?
<persia> (thanks)
<UndiFineD> I had been talking with LjL, topyli, and popey about getting a link to our survey up in #ubuntu , we decided to wait until it was up at the planet and ubuntuforums as well
<UndiFineD> so that has been arranged now :)
<ikonia> survey ?
<UndiFineD> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/5766647068
<ikonia> just filled it in for you, but what are you looking to do with it in #ubuntu ?
<UndiFineD> to get it into the topic
<UndiFineD> http://pastebin.com/FWid67SN
<UndiFineD> that is the previous conversation about  it
<ikonia> I guess it's going to come down to the council, personally, I don't think anything should be advertised in #ubuntu - that#s not it's function,
<UndiFineD> I know, I am only trying because they offered it .. as you can read I was spamming the url in several channels and then they asked me to come here
<UndiFineD> so I was just as suprised by the offer
<ikonia> are you doing this for your own personal interest / project or as something to do with canonical ?
<UndiFineD> I only do this for ubuntu adverts, the result from the research will be published to the community
<ikonia> ubuntu adverts ?
<ikonia> what is that
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAdverts
<UndiFineD> a replacement for the somewhat dead marketing team
<ikonia> why is there still an active #ubuntu-marketing team channel
<UndiFineD> I dont know.. as far as I can tell nothing is done there anymore
<ikonia> I actually find your wiki page offensive
<UndiFineD> why is that ?
<ikonia> and really quite insulting, considering you're supposed to be doing marketing - I think your content is a disgrace to present on the public internet
<ikonia> you offer empathy for windows users, think of them has horders who's hoarding damages relationships
<ikonia> windows users can "upgrade" to ubuntu
<ikonia> so bascially you're name calling and instuling people who use windows
<ikonia> you call ubuntu an "upgrade"
<ikonia> this is the public information you're putting out to people in the name of ubuntu - I finding it a disgrace
<ikonia> I'm finding it a disgrace I should say
<ikonia> looks like a bunch of people rubbishing childishly other operating systems and making wide claims about ubuntu
<ikonia> sorry, but if you're calling yourself adverts/marketing - you should know better
<UndiFineD> well, that is not my intention .. I have worked with almost any OS out there
<ikonia> if that's not your intention, you should think more about what you are putting on the public internet in the name of ubuntu
<ikonia> rather than utter tosh,
<UndiFineD> so if you could point me to the "upgrade" wording
<ikonia> I'm genuinly offended that you're doing it in the name of ubuntu
<ikonia> Educating Windows users after their upgrade to Ubuntu.
<UndiFineD> ok, I got it
<ikonia> based on this content I have serious worried about the rest of your non-published material
<ikonia> Improve consumer confidence that their printer/scanner/music player will work with Ubuntu without problems
<ikonia> do you know all the supported devices ?
<ikonia> do you know the limitations ?
<UndiFineD> yes I know there are limitations
<ikonia> do you know them all
<ikonia> (or at least the main ones)
<ikonia> do you have them documented
<ikonia> because this is stuff you are saying on the public interenet as fact
<ikonia> I cannot believe you actually put this on a marketing web page
<ikonia> Encourage empathy for Windows users - one example is to think of Win users as like hoarders whose OS experiences negatively impact their relationships
<ikonia> I'm tempted to write a letter of complaint about this
<ikonia> and you have the balls to "educate hardware suppliers"
<ikonia> not very happy at all with this page
<ikonia> who is the leader of this team ?
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> I think mattgriffin is the driving force atm
<ikonia> he works for canonical yes ?
<UndiFineD> yes
<ikonia> then he should know better, and I will be writing a letter on it
<UndiFineD> mind if I copy this conversation to him >?
<ikonia> this foolish desire to "convert" people
<ikonia> it's this sort of stupidity that does more harm than good
<ikonia> just make a good OS, stop trying to push stuff on people
<rww> While we're airing things, and since you didn't reply to my question the other day about who I should contact, your survey asks for peoples' gender. Not only is this pointless, it also reinforces the concept that there are only two genders, that people who do not identify as one of them are problematic, that gender is important to computing use, and other such issues.
<rww> These are assumptions that you should perhaps reconsider, since they are not accurate.
<ikonia> rww: the whole thing stinks of another team that's not thought through, has no / little experience in what they are doing and are acting in the name of ubuntu
<UndiFineD> rww, it is an interesting fact, the previous estimate of 2,5 procent female users will have to be adjusted, very likely to 10%
<ikonia> why does it matter ?
<rww> UndiFineD: Your survey has myriad issues that make it statistically useless, so no, it will not.
<ikonia> why not ask for your sexuality or your height
<ikonia> it's equally as random
<ikonia> and useles
<ikonia> s
<ikonia> sorry to have a go on this, but you're acting in the name of an ubuntu team, and this falls well bellow what I think people representing ubuntu teams should be putting out on the public internet
<charlie-tca> I disagree with that idea
<UndiFineD> so we have #ubuntu-women for no reason ?
<ikonia> UndiFineD: no, for women to get involved in a seperate team/group
<charlie-tca> If a goal is to increase the number of female users, one must know where you are starting to know if it increased in the future
<rww> UndiFineD: I'm not sure what #ubuntu-women has to do with the apparent fact that you didn't consult anyone who knows anything about statistics or gender before making claims.
<ikonia> why do you want to increase the number of female users ? or male users,
<charlie-tca> The ultimate goal would be to have as many of each, instead of 98% male users
<rww> But anyways, I have to go. Just wanted to throw that out there, since it annoyed me and is why I didn't complete that survey.
<persia> Let's not get sidetracked on gender issues.  They are hopelessly complex.
<ikonia> charlie-tca: the goal is to just have happy users,
<persia> If *any* group is under-represented, we're doing it wrong, but concentrating on who we have, or
<charlie-tca> I don't believe that is correct. I have seen several times that it was brought up we want a mix, not an entire base of one gender
<persia> who we want quickly gets drowned in confusing arguments.
<ikonia> charlie-tca: then that is someone elses fantasy
<charlie-tca> I will agree to disagree with you on that
<ikonia> sure
<UndiFineD> ikonia, thanks for your insight, you are welome to help us if you like
<ikonia> I don't see any value to what you're doing personally
<topyli> can we please calm down and be civil. my backlog is terrible :)
<maco> charlie-tca: the trouble is the survey isn't actually statistically valid for how many women use or are involved with ubuntu
<UndiFineD> well ikonia, you are the only one who has expressed these comments until now, and I like strong opinions :)
<maco> charlie-tca: you need a random sample for that and "people who voluntarily fill out a survey on the internet and are willing to give out personal details x, y, and z" is not random
<topyli> problems are there to be fixed
<charlie-tca> Well, maybe someone could help them rather than just rant at them
<ikonia> or maybe they could think about what they are putting on the internet in the name of ubuntu
<topyli> this might actually help, but it might as well be nice
<maco> charlie-tca: i dont think it's possible to get a survey of a random sample of *all users*  -- a survey of well-defined group such as ubuntu members or developers would be possible
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: who is the 'them' that is being ranted at?
<ikonia> CarlFK: I'm ranting at the group running the team
<charlie-tca> UndiFineD being ranted at by ikonia for over an hour?
<charlie-tca> instead of offering to help.
<ikonia> charlie-tca: I don't have to help
<UndiFineD> I have a thick skin :) I hope positive things will come from this
<ikonia> but I find the content of the page offensive
<CarlFK> ikonia: you should help them find something else to do :)
<ikonia> I think a group of people using the name ubuntu and marketing/advertising should know better
<charlie-tca> no, you don't. But ranting at the wrong person will not do anything, will it?
<ikonia> he's not the wrong person
<ikonia> he's a member of the team
<ikonia> UndiFineD: apologies, I assumed you are male
<UndiFineD> you are correct
<ikonia> phew
<UndiFineD> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> CarlFK, I do not need something else to do
<ikonia> a very impressive page
<topyli> should this discussion move to another channel like #marketing, or your new channel? people might need this channel to resolve bans and such on-topic stuff
<ikonia> topyli: that's my fault, sorry
<maco> i do agree with rww that you *really* ought to fix the "gender" question to be more open-ended
<UndiFineD> ikonia, I am only doing my part where i can
<CarlFK> what #chan are we moving to?
<topyli> UndiFineD: ^
<UndiFineD> #ubuntu-advert
<UndiFineD> #ubuntu-adverts
<LjL> see what the "no support" nonsense non-policy creates in #ubuntu-offtopic: [00:49:56] <waxrose_> engammalsko, This is not a support channel so any thing in relation to Ubuntu should be in #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-24
<hypatia> hehe i'm not sure that was the intended effect
<elky> Looking at the context, it was poorly worded but in response to someone pretty much abusing the existance of -offtopic as an alternative support channel.
<LjL> i wonder though what was wrong with the previous unwritten policy of just telling them "look, you should probably try asking that question in #ubuntu, asking here is likely to get no responses or playful responses"
<LjL> (in all fairness the topic doesn't tell them they *can't* ask things that resemble support questions, but everyone seems to have interpreted it that way)
<tsimpson> I think, as the topic says, people should use common sense. if something is obviously better off asked in #ubuntu, you should direct them there
<LjL> agreed. well then i'll use my common sense of, when someone says "no support here! go to #ubuntu and begone" to point out that that's not the case ;)
<LjL> because seriously it's like a bandwagon. there are questions that #ubuntu 99.99% WON'T answer, and that users who were lucky enough to find #ubuntu-offtopic would find an answer for there
<LjL> but now, every time the "no support" thing is spelled out more vehemently by whoever is trying to enforce it
<LjL> i don't call that common sense
<tsimpson> that policy isn't "no support in #ubuntu-offtopic", it just says that if the conversation it turning into a support discussion, you should probably move it to one of the support channels
<tsimpson> I think that leaves room for interpretation and our beloved common sense
<LjL> tsimpson: yes, but what i'm saying is that most people (most ops included) seem to actually interpret it as an actual "no support in #ubuntu-offtopic" policy. i'm glad you confirm it's not, though.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (qwerty1234 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Corey> Why did we have idoru pulled out of #ubuntu again?
<LjL> Corey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncil/TeamReports/11/April
<rww> 01:08 < NictraSavios> My full project is this. Take BT, restore it to a fully Functional desktop, Upgrade it to 10.10, then merge it into Linux Mint 11
<rww> It's like some sort of ridiculous amalgamation of unsupported!
<Flannel> rww: 10.10 is supported still!
<persia> What's "BT" in this context?
<rww> Backtrack Linux
<Flannel> Backtrack, I imagine
<persia> Oh my.
<rww> and now a Crunchbang user wandered in! (but appears to be okay with leaving, unlike Mr Savios, who is in my mental list of problem users for some reason anyway)
<hypatia> rww: that sounds like the worst idea ever
<rww> oh, and the BT+Mint+whatever user is running as root.
<hypatia> the BT one
<hypatia> haha of course, BT is always root
<hypatia> it's also.... not intended as a regular-use desktop, at all
<rww> Indeed. bazhang used to point this out to people who use it as such, but nobody listens ;(
<rww> !away > necromancer`zzz
 * hypatia sighs
<rww> hrm, I don't see anything in bantracker about that user. maybe I'm getting them mixed up with someone else.
<rww> hypatia: the most facepalmy part of the whole root thing is that #backtrack-linux is +b *!*root*@*
<rww> oh for crying out loud, they came back with an attitude.
<rww> @random ban quiet icecream
<ubottu> quiet
<rww> thanks ubottu, you're a trooper
<hypatia> rww: the #backtrack-linux thing is hilarious
 * rww notes comment on BT #40373
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ekwqewhjk appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
 * rww considers setting #ubuntu +r for a day or so
<Flannel> rww: subtract five from that!
<Jordan_U> Set +r for negative 4 days?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: 'r' - 5 = 'm'
<Jordan_U> Flannel: You and your non type safe languages.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rww> LjL: ^ well I guess that fixes some of the banforwards I incorrectly removed >.>
<Tm_T> good morning
<rww> mornin'
<rww> !away > mactimes_afk
<Jordan_U> Could someone help ease tentions in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Jordan_U> Well, that was easier than I expected it to be :)
<popey> heh
<Jordan_U> Or not...
<Jordan_U> I suspect that PseudoGou may be a troll.
<Flannel> They're out of -ot
<Flannel> Oh, and in #u
<Jordan_U> I think they're trying to start a confrontation with me.
<Jordan_U> And I clearly am too tired to even keep nicks straight right now. I've confused viks and virion more than five times already :(
<ikonia> hello necreo
<LjL> necreo: anything you need?
 * arvut Noisa - Consience <-youtube it! =) bye!
<jpds> No.
<IdleOne> No?
<soren> jpds: Why so negative?
<highvoltage> omg soren is a bot.
<soren> "is a bot" is not a known command.
<IdleOne> /msg soren Hello
<IdleOne> /msg soren password iownyou
<jpds> IdleOne: http://i.imgur.com/Ov5XP.png
<IdleOne> he looks sad
<IdleOne> think he needs a hug
<soren> jpds: heh :)
<sdhasu> hey there pretty mama
<sdhasu> am i as studly as the statue of david?
<IdleOne> you're back
<IdleOne> sdhasu: is this annoying behaviour going to continue indefinitely?
<sdhasu> answer me
<sdhasu> am i as studly as the statue of david or what?
<IdleOne> I'll take that as a yes.
<sdhasu> u look like the girl that could use 2 boyfriends?
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Corey> Lovely.
<Pici> bleh
<rww> they're back.
<IdleOne> let them come clarify the crappy attitude in here.
<highvoltage> rww: poltergeist reference there? :)
<rww> highvoltage: no, actually ;P
<LjL> ptime had just come from ##linux after being banned there for trolling
<rww> also #freenode
<Pici> Yeah, also shares the same host as the bunch of bots that joined freenode.
<LjL> ah
<Corey> Was 11.04 a hairier release than most?
<IdleOne> yes
<ikonia> scrappy release
<IdleOne> The barber sold the shop to a landscaper...
<IdleOne> but keep in mind that non-lts are testbeds IMHO of course
<Corey> IdleOne: Granted, but that's a bit harder to sell to the average desktop user. :-)
<Corey> The Lucid LTS has been irritating me.
<IdleOne> isn't it though
<Pici> Unity went over about a poorly as many of us had suspected.
<Corey> I've tripped over a few bugs marked WONTFIX.
<Corey> They all more or less come back to upstart. :-/
<ikonia> Corey: the whole bug process with ubuntu is a massive failure
<Pici> Well, I wouldn't go that far, but its rather messy.
<ikonia> every bug is "need more info" "won't fix" or "fixed in next release"
<maco> we were at 96,600-something bugs yesterday. wonder how many today!
<Corey> Three releases in a row of having dist-upgrade eat my netbook, I threw Debian onto the stupid thing and forgot about it.
<ikonia> the bug squad appear to be finding reasons to pass it back to the user
<Pici> dist-upgrade isn't the right way to upgrade...
<ikonia> and the whole idea of no package maintainers isn't working
<maco> ikonia: nuh uh! there are 57,000 that still havent gotten out of New state!
<ikonia> maco: please excuse my numbers being off
<Corey> Pici: My apologies.  Clicking the giant "NEW DISTRO, CLICK HERE TO INSTALL IT" button in the GUI.
<Pici> Corey: Okay :).  Sorry, the dist-upgrade thing is one of my pet peeves.
<maco> is that still update-manager?
<ikonia> Pici: and mine
<maco> or did it gert moved to somewhere in USC?
<IdleOne> USC doesn't do updates
<IdleOne> that I know of
<maco> ok. i thought UM was going away at some point just like everything else
<IdleOne> I rarely use it though
<Pici> It was a bit weird with me when I tried to install a .deb package that I got externally.
<IdleOne> I find it slow and cumbersome
<ikonia> Pici: I've found it with rsa signed packages a little slugish
<ikonia> dsa signed ones....no problem
<LjL> Pici: tbh dist-upgrade worked fine for me the times i tried it (or rather, it told me what was wrong and i could fix it just fine), while do-release-upgrade was often a failure
<LjL> of course you do need to know what you're doing a bit, if you have non-standard repos enabled
<rww> I'm missing scrollback, aren't I.
<LjL> rww: http://pastebin.com/TPR49HQE
<rww> I maintain that it is ridiculous that Debian does dist-upgrade and it works fine and everyone is happy, and Ubuntu comes along and needs a silly python script to do upgrades.
<rww> !away > Soup|away
<LjL> ^
<LjL> my Debian install is like 10 years old, i can't honestly said dist-upgrade *never* gave me problems, but apparently they were all solvable
<highvoltage> rww: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH-B6A04iK0 (that's what "they're back" usually reminds me of :p)
<LjL> !petition is <reply> We appreciate your effort to bring issues you find important to attention; however, this channel's policy is to keep it strictly about Ubuntu technical support. You may try #ubuntu-offtopic instead (but try at least to partecipate in any conversation that ensues), or other venues.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<genii-around> I wonder if the petition to have Shockwave for Linux ever amounted to anything.
<Tm_T> ubottu: !petition s/partecipate/participate/
<Tm_T> hmh, I fail
<oCean> !petition is s/partecipate/participate/
<ubottu> But petition already means something else!
<oCean> me too
<rww> !petition =~ s/partecipate/participate/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<oCean> ah
<rww> ::trollface::
<oCean> I'll remember that rww
<rww> I'm very memorable.
<LjL> oh really it's participate? i'd never have imagined.
<Corey> !pwreset is <reply> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Corey
<Corey> !password was too general.
<ubottu> Corey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Corey> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> Error: I am only LjL, please don't think I'm intelligant :)
<Pici> We still have !password though
<LjL> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> i'd keep both
<genii-around> Why "whats the root password? See !sudo" instead of "see !root" ?
<LjL> those two are also a fair bit redundant tbh
<Pici> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Corey> LjL: They are a bit, but !password is a catchall, and pwreset is specific.
<LjL> that's why i said keep both. i was talking about sudo and root now though
<Corey> Ah.
<Corey> Tm_T: But I needed his patches!
<Tm_T> Corey: I wanted the patches for only me
<rww> I just had another bad rww idea.
<rww> Take the "5 a day" bug concept, apply it to channel bans. Review 5 random bans from the banlist per day.
<Pici> oh dear
<rww> which in my case means ./printdb.pl | grep -vi floodbot | shuf | head -n 5
<IdleOne> shuf?
<rww> yes
<IdleOne> oh, it is what i thought
<Pici> its in coreutils
<IdleOne> go on..
<Pici> and you should have it installed already
<rww> The author was my professor once :(
<Pici> Paul Eggert?
<IdleOne> I had just never seen that command before
<rww> yup
<Pici> Theres a bunch of neat stuff hidden in coreutils
<rww> Pici: you know, now that I think about it: banlist pruning is good, handling other ops' bans is good, why is my bad idea bad :(
<Pici> The nick 'Younder' sounds familiar for some reason.
<rww> sounds like sounder, shut it down!
<Pici> :D
<LjL> sounds like i want to ban him already
<rww> also, you banned them in 2010 for rm -rf
<Pici> I think the 'racist' remarks in -ot probably should stop
 * rww puts away the animated .gifs
<Pici> rww: If that is a reaction to my 'oh dear' about your idea above, I was just joking.
<rww> it wasn't ;P
<Pici> rww: er, okay then.
<rww> I had a worse idea to complement the above idea, though
<rww> Randomly pick 10 bans per day, put them on a site and only give the link to ops, have ops vote on whether to remove them or not :3
<IdleOne> like a game?
<Pici> If only we could get that integrated into the trivia bot... or the wolfbot for those other people.
<LjL> .unban fujisan
<IdleOne> can we make side bets on who will reset the ban also?
<rww> IdleOne: A strange game. The only winning move is not to play.
<IdleOne> I beg to differ, votes can be made for which -b would most annoy $op
<IdleOne> and then we can all sit back and watch $op loose his/her mind
<IdleOne> wait
<IdleOne> bad idea
<mneptok> i'm trying to loose my mind, but trepanning yourself is easier said than done.
<persia> You just need a good head clamp.
<mneptok> persia: i will not ask you again. please stop channeling my wife.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-25
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daviey said: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal
<Daviey> bah
<Daviey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> Random statistic of the day: 204 of the 306 bans+quiets in #ubuntu are over a month old
<idleone> rww: you will be happy to hear that I have hosed my system
<rww> you're lowercase today
<idleone> irssi does that
<idleone> I have no GUI :/
<idleone> bunch of xorg updates did done went and broke things for me
<rww> hehehe
<idleone> :)
<rww> at least you have internet!
<idleone> yeah
 * rww has wifi configured through /etc/network/interfaces and wpasupplicant and friends marked as manually installed. helps avoid no internet if he does something silly
<idleone> oh, god...that's going to go next lol
<idleone> I guess I have some time to get used to CLI
<Flannel> idleone: irssi doesn't force you lowercase!
<idleone> Flannel: it uses your user name by default
 * Flannel head. desk.
<ldunn> ack. Fine time for me to be on xchat with no op scripts or anything
<rww> do it all manually!
<ldunn> Obviously that's what I'd have to do
<rww> also yes, I am too lazy to start banning Grexo again.
<ldunn> heh
<ldunn> I seem to remember the default way xchat bans is really stupid, but I'm not sure. Bleh. Scripts, scripts *searches*
<tsimpson> !chanserv.py | ldunn
<ubottu> ldunn: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<ldunn> That works! Thanks
<tsimpson> put it in ~/.xchat2/, then /py load chanserv.py
<ubottu> In ubottu, impiza said: my id is gsruthin@gmail.com
<ubottu> In ubottu, impiza said: my name is George Sruthin
<popey> Argh, I called an irc channel a 'room' kill me now.
<ikonia> ok
 * persia helpfully kills popey, but then provides him with zombie drugs so he can do something later
<popey> BRAAAAAAAINS!
<LjL> popey: i'll send you a whisper to explain why that's wrong
<popey> why what's wrong
<LjL> calling an irc channel a room
<LjL> popey: because i'm a mod on irc you see, i know things
<popey> ah
<popey> humour
<popey> I fail at it
<LjL> ;(
<jussi> rofl
<Pici> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<jussi> ahh yes, that could do with an update
<Pici> Indeedy
<jpds> !atemyram is <alias>ram
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<Pici> NOM NOM NOM
<Pici> !no atemyram is <alias> memory
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Pici> !no atemyram is <alias> memory
<genii-around> Anyone object to !forget envyng  ?  since 9.10 is past EOL now
<IdleOne> go for it
<genii-around> OK
<genii-around> !forget envyng
<ubottu> I'll forget that, genii-around
<genii-around> !forget envy
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Web-user trolls, bad language)
<cillin> i cant seem to send on any channel, is there some ban or something on this ip?
<rww> one sec, I'll take a look
<rww> cillin: I see you speaking in #ubuntu three times this hour, most recently about 10 minutes ago.
<cillin> ok well in #linux it said "cant send to channel" i assumed same eas for ubuntu
<rww> and I don't see any bans set against you, though I didn't look too hard because you don't appear to be banned.
<rww> we don't supervise ##linux, so no idea about that.
<cillin> ok well thanks for help
<rww> ah, ##linux stops unregistered users from speaking it looks like
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: pastebin is like paste
<rww> that would make sense, since one is an alias of the other o.O
<Pici> rww: he was mispelling it as pastbin, and wondering why ubottu wasn't responding.
<rww> ah
<rww> pastabin
<maco> tastey
<rww> tasty is like delicious
<Pici> rww: thats eerily similar to the joke that IdleOne made in #ubuntu-server about the same thing.
<rww> IdleOne is like rww
<IdleOne> IdleOne is <alias> rww
<rww> <alias> is like like
<CarlFK> what is the #u-docs chan?
<rww> #ubuntu-doc
<Pici> It always confuses me too
<CarlFK> ah, no s.  thanks
<elky> this is, of course, why redirects were invented
<rww> I was about to say...
<Pici> I wonder why I never set one up when I could do that,.
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: could either of you tell ubottu that #ubuntu+1 is for oneiric now?
<LjL> maybe they're dreaming
<Pici> maybe
<rww> LjL: I see what you did there.
<IdleOne> arvut: what can we do you for?
<Pici> arvut: hi.
<LjL> arvut: welcome to hell
<rww> what
<IdleOne> Answer or be banished!
<arvut> just a second..
<rww> Nobody expects the banish inquisition!
 * IdleOne summons the thunder
 * Pici groans
<rww> "ban" is from the old english word for "curse"
<rww> for some reason I find this excellent
 * IdleOne curses rww to curses
<arvut> rww: not from banish then?
<Jordan_U> arvut: Common root.
<rww> ^
<LjL> root is not encouraged here
<Jordan_U> LjL: It's OK, I never actually log in as Old English.
<IdleOne> arvut: please explain your reason for being in here
<arvut> considering root being pretty much the entrance to the underworld in.. gaelic? legends, (or celtic?)..
<arvut> IdleOne: oh right, Pici reminded me of that.
<arvut> Ermm.. I cannot actually remember tbh.
<rww> ...
<rww> alrighty, please come back when you do ;P
<arvut> but now I started a discussion that went on on its own =)
<arvut> rww: I'll stay til I do then. helps me remember.
<rww> coz_: Hi, how can we help you?
<coz_> rww,  hey guy
<coz_> rww,  curious about ops
<IdleOne> arvut: we can't talk about you if you are here. feel free to read !logs
<rww> coz_: The channel? All the relevant info's in /topic ;)
<LjL> arvut: seriously though, this channel shouldn't be used by people who aren't ops unless there is an immediate issue to be addressed
<arvut> I didnt actually understand that, can you elaborate, IdleOne?
<arvut> LjL: aha
<coz_> rww, ok guys thanks,,
<IdleOne> arvut: I am trying really hard to kindly show you the way out.
<arvut> sec, reading replies, have to scroll up
<arvut> aha!
<arvut> I think I understand. this is like the dm chat in nwn
<arvut> they can see all party chat, of all parties
<LjL> i have no idea what you're talking about
<arvut> and ofcourse all shouts, like normal ppl
<LjL> this is just the ubuntu ops channel, where we resolve issues and disputes and bans
<rww> anyways, my apologies for feeding the offtopicness there. I don't think it helped matters :|
<IdleOne> I guess I sorta started it but I was trying to be nice and joyful and maybe he was going to get the hint
<IdleOne> that is what you get for being nice
<Corey> FYI: I'm leaving in ~16 hours for Africa.  If you don't hear from me for two weeks, no problem.  If you don't hear from me for three weeks, I probably died.
<LjL> :\
<rww> Corey: have fun!
<LjL> don't die
<Corey> Oh, I'm sure it'll be a blast.
<IdleOne> have a good trip Corey
<rww> !away > erkan^AwAy
<Pici> Corey: For work or play?
<Corey> Pici: The line blurred years ago.
<Pici> Corey: :|
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-26
<Pici> rww: you're boring. 11:04
<rww> Pici: you forgot to miscapitalize my nick
<ikonia> I've just realised how useless most of the wiki pages are now with the change to unity
<LjL> most of them were useless already, last updated for Hardy :(
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> this community thing isn't working is it.....;)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (zxcvpo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget give me a test
<Logan_> LjL: one of your gems :P
<rww> I like that one.
<Logan_> heh
<IdleOne> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<IdleOne> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<IdleOne> nope that stays
<IdleOne> I like it also
<Logan_> fine :P
<IdleOne> Logan_: We can't get rid of all the personality, people might think ubottu is a bot
<Logan_> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<IdleOne> that is a smoke screen
<rww> in reality, ubottu is jussi.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget mjg59
<rww> !mjg59
<ubottu> says that !ultamatix is "nowhere near the most condescending or belittling thing I've written about someone else's software."
<rww> !-mjg59
<ubottu> mjg59 has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2008-11-05 09:29:17
<Jordan_U> ?
<rww> !+mjg59
<ubottu> <reply> says that !ultamatix is "nowhere near the most condescending or belittling thing I've written about someone else's software."
<rww> elky: y u <reply>
<rww> Jordan_U: mjg59 is a hero for our times. I would consider it immoral to remove that myself.
<Logan_> apparently I'm too deletionist for you guys :P
<Jordan_U> !u | rww
<ubottu> rww: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Jordan_U> ;)
<rww> Time to test a thing!
<rww> !mjg59 =~ s/<reply>//
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> oh wow, that worked.
<rww> !mjg59
<ubottu> mjg59 is  says that !ultamatix is "nowhere near the most condescending or belittling thing I've written about someone else's software."
<Logan_> haha
<rww> oh, derp
<IdleOne> owned
<rww> !mjg59 =~ s/  /<reply> mjg59 /
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<IdleOne> just forget it?
<rww> !+mjg59
<ubottu>  says that !ultamatix is "nowhere near the most condescending or belittling thing I've written about someone else's software."
<rww> !mjg59 =~ s/^ /<reply> mjg59 /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !mjg59
<ubottu> mjg59 says that !ultamatix is "nowhere near the most condescending or belittling thing I've written about someone else's software."
<rww> IdleOne: no I'm doing science be quiet
<rww> and let me spam the channel
<IdleOne> oooh science
 * IdleOne gets safety glasses
<Flannel> IdleOne: dont forget to stand back!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !no, otherdistro is <alias> distributions
<IdleOne> Flannel: but I can't see if I am to far back
<Logan_> get rid of that comma after !no, though :P
<rww> !otherdistro
<ubottu> we really don't do help for your distro, perhaps if you put a # in front of the distro name you might find yourself in their channels where they would be able to welcome you and help more than we can
<rww> !distributions
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<rww> I had a thought earlier that I kinda wanna change !derivatives or whatever it is from listing things we don't support to listing things we do support.
<IdleOne> the list of things we do support is shorter ;)
<rww> and changes less often
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget dad
<rww> !dad
<ubottu> DaD was an alternative to !mom and has been shutdown in February 2009, see http://dad.dunnewind.net/end.php
<rww> forgot
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget crackports
<IdleOne> that has to be from the days when anybody could add factoids
<rww> nope
<IdleOne> !crackports
<ubottu> <StevenK> You don't randoming just say 'do it' on the SRU team at the consistent volume that the crackports team does.  Also, it's all jdong's fault
<rww> well it might be, but I'm pretty sure Hobbsee has factoid privs
<Logan_> ooh, I found another LjL gem :P
<Logan_> !point
<ubottu> Do you have any?
<Flannel> feisty
<Logan_> !sco
<ubottu> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!
<rww> !forget sco
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget point
<Logan_> ...
<Logan_> holy lag
<Flannel> Oh, that wasn't me?
<rww> Logan_: she doesn't repeat herself on things like !forget. questionable flood prevention
<Logan_> well, I was just talking about my connection lag in general, but... :P
<rww> ah, nvm :)
<Jordan_U> Logan_: Bet you can't beat 3 minutes.
<Logan_> I hope I can't :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 1 overflows, 1514 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 1 overflows, 1512 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 1 overflows, 1512 limit))
<rww> ignore that yo ^
<Tm_T> huh, just realised I can list the "normal" users in the channel instead of listing all
<Jordan_U> Has ubuser been allowed back in #ubuntu intentionally or is this ban evasion again?
<IdleOne> <rww> it's kind of a technicality, so I'm not planning on bothering otherwise
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> I fail at multiple line pasting
 * rww schools IdleOne on pasting from unlogged channels to logged ones
<IdleOne> that line out of context means nothing
<rww> Jordan_U: they're ban-evading. you're the original banner, you pick what to do ;P
<Tm_T> friendly notifying what the case is in PM and hoping he gets the hint would be my first try
<rww> hi iFrenzy
<iFrenzy> well hi
<rww> for ops playing along at home, BT #40433
<iFrenzy> now to the issue at hand
<iFrenzy> are you waiting for me to restate my question?
<IdleOne> context:
<IdleOne> <iFrenzy> rww: lol so let me get this straight, you banned me from a chat room because I ask a question and you give me an attitude about it? I'm not starting anything else, I just want clarification.
<rww> the tl;dr from my point of view is that you asked a support question, I told you "#ubuntu-offtopic is not a backup channel for when #ubuntu doesn't answer you :(", and you replied with a bad attitude repeatedly until I got tired of it and muted you for being disruptive.
<rww> notably, I told you to come back "tomorrow". I do not feel that less than 5 hours later is a reasonable interpretation of that.
<iFrenzy> rww: I had a bad attitude because you could have simply in a nice way said that offtopic didn't handle support questions but instead gave me a smart alec response
<iFrenzy> lol and also tomorrow is tomorrow whether its 2 minutes or 23hours and 59 minutes later
<rww> iFrenzy: The channel /topic that you're expected to read when joining the channel says that very plainly.
<rww> iFrenzy: I do not intend to have an argument with you about what is a reasonable interpretation of "tomorrow".
<Tm_T> iFrenzy: 1) there's no excuse for bad behaviour  2) we usually mean "come next day same time" when we say tomorrow
<iFrenzy> rww: and as I told you earlier I read you what my chat client displayed as the topic
<iFrenzy> Tm_T: ok so its ok for him to give me a smart ass response when i ask a question, but my rebuttal is unacceptable?
<rww> If it makes things clearer to you, the relevant Bantracker comment says "24 hours", not that I expect you to know that.
<IdleOne> you're rebuttal was unacceptable because iirc you called rww an asshole
<IdleOne> that IS not acceptable at any time
<rww> IdleOne: snobs, actually. I did give you the BTid, go read ;P
<Tm_T> iFrenzy: as far as I can see rww wasn't anything "unsmart" as you suggest
<rww> oh, I lied, asshole too.
 * IdleOne goes back to idle
<iFrenzy> by the way, who is rww?
<rww> why do people keep asking that
<IdleOne> he is an op in several ubuntu related channels
<IdleOne> not sure if you have read these but...
<IdleOne> !guidelines > iFrenzy
<ubottu> iFrenzy, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !code of coduct > iFrenzy
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !code of conduct > iFrenzy
<Jordan_U> !coc > iFrenzy
<ubottu> iFrenzy, please see my private message
<iFrenzy> all I'm saying is if he would have responded to my initial question with a respectful, to the point response and instead of the smartass one he gave there would have never been a problem
<IdleOne> he did, you took it the wrong way and chose to get all snitty and upitty.
<IdleOne> and rude
<iFrenzy> I'm the one that was being upitty?
<IdleOne> and you are continuing to act like that in here
<rww> iFrenzy: 1) I maintain that my answer was not disrespectful. 2) Even if it had been, it does not excuse your petulant and aggressive behavior.
<IdleOne> so I suggest you take a break, come back tomorrow (24 hours) and you can discuss it then.
<iFrenzy> geez man these rules in chat rooms are worse than high school
<rww> As someone who works at a high school... yes, they are, and thank goodness.
<iFrenzy> forums are the same way, give a guy forum admin and he thinks he's the president,
<iFrenzy> teacher?
<IdleOne> that is because in Ubuntu land we expect people to act accordingly, in high school you can break all the rules you want. Not our problem.
<iFrenzy> I'm just saying how in highschool they suspend you for saying a curse word and you have to raise your hand to ask a question
<rww> i wish
<rww> anyway. As IdleOne said, please wander back into #ubuntu-offtopic in about 24 hours.
<iFrenzy> ok, lol am i banned from here or something?
<IdleOne> no but we ask that you not idle in here unless there is an immediate issue that needs to be addressed
<rww> I see you didn't take my advice :(
<rww> iFrenzy: This conversation really isn't going anywhere, and the part of the /topic you're not seeing is "Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers"
<iFrenzy> oh well, considering I can't go back in offtopic, is there another general talking room related to ubuntu, or am I going to have to go see the fedora folks?
<iFrenzy> oh wait, so I have to physically leave the room is that what you're saying or just quit talking?
<IdleOne> you need to part the channel
<IdleOne> please
<iFrenzy> WOW
<rww> We really need to affiliate with ##club-ubuntu and direct all the rule-libertarians over there.
<IdleOne> yeah, umm, NO.
<rww> ;P
<Tm_T> I was about to suggest to check our wiki page that has channel list with caution: basic rules about the behaviour applies to them all
<rww> I was trying to figure out how to honestly answer that question.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> vibhav called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> fyi, there appears to be some sort of skype outage happening: https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<ikonia> shock horror
<Tm_T> skynet outage?
<ikonia> all the idiots are out "this is what you get for letting M$ buy it !!!"
<jussi> which is easily worked around....
<ikonia> lol omg I bet bill gates is making calls
<ikonia> etc
<jussi> Has anyone else had issues with the linux client?
<Pici> I don't use skype. I just wanted to make sure that y'all knew just in case we get support questions about it
<jussi> yeah, I had an issues, resolved it by removing the settings folder.
<ikonia> 13:36 < sudokill> i think cos MS now owns it
<Pici> ikonia: although to your benefit, someone just said exactly what you said in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I know, ha ha
<Pici> ikonia: you know our users too well. :|
<Tm_T> ...he is one of our users, he has only to know himself
<ikonia> Tm_T: grep the logs, find me making such a stupid comment and I'll donate to an opensource project
<Tm_T> ikonia: I never claimed you would do that, you siply know how and why that happens
<jussi> [15:34:54] <ikonia> lol omg I bet bill gates is making calls
<jussi> I win. :D
<jussi> no mention of context there :D
<ikonia> jussi: void
<ikonia> then you are not playing fair
<jussi> hehe
<ikonia> you should be shamed
<jussi> ikonia: just playing :)
<jussi> kinda had to though...
<ikonia> not play fair I think
<ikonia> 13:44 -!- Zephr0 [Zephro@fuck.me.who.just.farted.net] has quit [Quit: changing
<ikonia> what a nice host
<ikonia> messaged him
<knome> any host that has "fart" in it is nice
<ikonia> the fuck.me bit isn't great though
<knome> agreed :)
<knome> fart always wins, that's the rule
<knome> :P
 * jpds walks in, reads ikonia saying "fuck me" and wonders what happened.
<ikonia> read the scroll back for uninteresting info
<jpds> Just knowing that was more fun.
<Technoviking> hello, are bots allowed in #ubuntu channels?
<popey> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<popey> that last link I guess
<Tm_T> Technoviking: some bots are allowed
<Tm_T> ...in some channels
<Technoviking> I'm running an RSS feed bot (supybot) in #ubuntu-power-users, pull feeds from The Planet and other Ubuntu blogs
<Pici> Generally they need to be approved by the channel's founders/ops
<LjL> Technoviking: if staticsafe is fine with it, i'm sure there is no problem
<Technoviking> I will ask him and jussi
<Technoviking> thanks
<Corey> http://www.flightstats.com/go/FlightStatus/flightStatusByFlight.do?airline=UA&departureDate=2011-05-26&flightNumber=493&x=0&y=0 <-- Whee.
<LjL> you're on the plane?
<Corey> LjL: Yes.
<LjL> internet must be expensive
<Corey> $13 flat rate.
<Corey> aka "Less than a drink in Los Angeles"
<Pici> Power too?
<Corey> Nope.
<Corey> But it's a Macbook Air.  Battery will last me another 6 hours yet.  Flight's done in ~4.
<Pici> Nice
<ikonia> slick
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !skypefail is Skype are currently having issues with connection problems and are working on a fix, a temporary fix can be found at https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today
<Pici>  !skypefail is <reply> Skype are currently having issues with connection problems and are working on a fix. A temporary fix can be found at https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ikonia> niec
<ikonia> nice
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (psijackoff appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> rww: thanks
<Pici> sigh
<rww> one of those mornings, I see
<rww> Pici: i have a couple of #ubuntu-offtopic bans for ginbuntu that were me changing banforwards by you into bans. still think he needs to be banned there?
<Pici> rww: I think it'll be okay to remove them at this time
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget oracle
<Logan_> it's a dead link
<Pici> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Pici> !oracle =~ s#:$#: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/linux/xe-on-kubuntu-087822.html/
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Pici> !oracle =~ s#:$#: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/linux/xe-on-kubuntu-087822.html#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !no oracle is <reply> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/linux/xe-on-kubuntu-087822.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Logan_> heh, that works
<Pici> Yep
<Pici> Although oracle's search is horrible
<rww> Pici: I think you meant s#:.*$#...#, btw ;)
<popey> really? we need to "-must-" that?
<popey> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !oracle =~ s/-must- install oracle ..../need to install Oracle,/
<popey> why doesn't that say "If you _must_ install skype"?
<rww> why don't we !forget oracle, since I've never ever seen that be used
<popey> heh
<Logan_> rww: that was my original idea :P
<rww> also, "Oracle" is not a product, it's a company kthx.
 * popey wishes he could !forget oracle IRL
<genii-around> The packages in that repository are from 2005
<rww> genii-around: Oracle's?
<highvoltage> Oracle is like The Game
<popey> I see what you did there.
<rww> !-oracle
<ubottu> oracle has no aliases - added by Spec on 2006-07-19 22:24:00 - last edited by Pici on 2011-05-26 15:24:28
<rww> !forget oracle
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<genii-around> rww: Yes, the dates on files like in here: http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/main/source/
<rww> genii-around: all the more reason, then :)
<genii-around> Yup!
<rww> popey: I for one think we should push for ubottu to get FSF approval by removing all non-free factoids and repository !infos ;D
<popey> ooo, a vrms for the bots
<LjL> all ops should have their DNA mapped and open sourced
<rww> something about FloodBots
<LjL> something about security
<LjL> some lies* about security
<rww> oft-repeated comments about security through obscurity that don't really apply
<genii-around> When we tell ubottu to forget something, does it actually have some result on the size of it's collection of factoids? Because http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi still shows them, just as <deleted>
<Pici> No, they still stick around.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mc44 said:  !whywouldyouwanttobeanop is <alias> areyoumad
<genii-around> I have lunch shortly, was considering going through factoids and removing some old/obsolete ones, should I post the potential ones here or someplace before removal, for review?
<tsimpson> reviewing all of the factoids is one of those often talked about but rarely done things
<ikonia> I did it a while ago and we did a reasonable clear out
<ikonia> the problem is things that people thing should go, others thing are valid
<ubuser> is there a way to get around the grub menu?
<ubuser> my computer when i boot, grub says error 15
<ubuser> i do not have a way on this computer and it is not showin that i have two harddrives? is there a way to skip grub?
<ubuser> is there a way around teh grub, please help
<ubuser> thanks for telling me update btw faggot
<Corey> How civil.
<IdleOne> you in Africa Corey ?
<IdleOne> or did a couple of weeks go by and I missed them
<Pici> He was en-route to JFK Int'l earlier
<Corey> IdleOne: No, at the moment I'm... over Wisconsin.
<IdleOne> ah, k
<Corey> http://www.flightstats.com/go/FlightTracker/flightTracker.do?id=226751490&airline=UA&flightNumber=493 Or not quite.
<Pici> The traffic around JFK is annoying.  I've never been to the airport though.
<Corey> Yeah, I'm on United now.
<Corey> The connection is Royal Air Marac (NOW WITH SEATBELTS!).
<ubuser> please help me..
<ubuser> i tried installing grub2, now my pc wont boot
<IdleOne> you did wrong, this is not a support channel btw.
<ubuser> it says error 15? how can i get around it
<ubuser> please man
<IdleOne> Like I said this is not a support channel, if you wish to discuss why you were banned from #ubuntu, this would be the place.
<ubuser> lick my balls.
<ubuser> i done everything they said
<ubuser> now im screwed
<IdleOne> alrighty then, I think you need a timeout but I am going to give you some help anyway. try ##linux
<ubuser> so much for teh updates.
<ubuser> gj.
<Pici> Its a ban forward to here
<IdleOne> well now he is stuck in a loop
<genii-around> The current ones I'm thinking to remove: screenshots-#edubuntu tribe6 intrepidkde3 hungover plf latestkde
<IdleOne> !forget screenshots-#edubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget tribe6
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> genii-around: if they aren't relevant anymore, go ahead and forget them
<IdleOne> we can always unforget if needed
<charlie-tca> ubuser is now showing in many channels asking about grub
<genii-around> IdleOne: okeley dokeley
<popey> ubuser now in -uk
<Pici> Was that what that ops call was?
<popey> yes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, carpi said: ubottu: but is it possible to install using aptitude? because it would nice to not have to contaminate my installation of natty?
<jussi> Hiya Zephr0.
<jussi> Zephr0: Do you have any idea why you got forwarded here?
<Pici> pozic: I've asked another op to look into it, just hang on a few minutes.
<Corey> charlie-tca: Could have asked here. :-)
<Corey> Er, that was to CarlFK
<charlie-tca> okay
<IdleOne> pozic: how can I help you?
<pozic> IdleOne: you can press the 'unban' button.
<IdleOne> pozic: from what I read in the logs you appeared to have somewhat of a bad attitude the day you got banned.
<pozic> IdleOne: a bad attidude requires two persons.
<IdleOne> I am a little concerned that attitude might still be present and I need to make sure you understandf our guidelines
<pozic> IdleOne: one who supposedly has this attitude and another one to interpret it as such.
<IdleOne> pozic: I am here to help with getting you back in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> what other people said/did is not my concern right now
<pozic> IdleOne: I am not an ass hole, if others are not, generally.
<IdleOne> pozic: ok first rule is no swearing, at all.
<pozic> Since when did that rule got introduced?
<pozic> That was not a rule years ago.
<IdleOne> since always in the ubuntu irc channels
<pozic> Or at least, it was not enforced.
<IdleOne> if it wasn't enforced back in the day it was an oversight
<IdleOne> it is now.
<pozic> What is a good other word for that word in this context to mean exactly that?
<IdleOne> jerk
<IdleOne> not the exact same meaning granted but way more acceptable
<IdleOne> anyway
<IdleOne> Going to have ubottu give you a couple of links
<IdleOne> !guidelines > pozic
<ubottu> pozic, please see my private message
<pozic> Anyway, I reported bugs in Ubuntu, so I helped more than most people.
<IdleOne> !code of conduct > pozic
<IdleOne> pozic: the amount of help one gives does not allow them to break the rules
<IdleOne> you can say I love you 1 million times but the time people remember is "I hate you"
<pozic> IdleOne: it appears that admins can break the rules all the time.
<Corey> pozic: I assure you that's not the case.
<Corey> If I start swearing, I'll lose ops and be banned.
<pozic> IdleOne: that is probably sound advice.
<IdleOne> if by admin you means ops no they can not. you can come here and report any abuse to the ops team.
<pozic> IdleOne: ok, so if someone acts like an incompentent jerk, I can report them and they lose their ops?
<IdleOne> not necessarily
<pozic> If so, I am more than willing to obey by the rules.
<jussi> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> but if the Ubuntu IRC council feels it warranted it is possible
<pozic> In general, ops should be competent people, imho.
<IdleOne> see the above link
<pozic> They should have e.g. higher education.
<IdleOne> pozic: ops are volunteers, same as you when you report bugs. We all can make mistakes
<pozic> Otherwise it just leads to conflicts.
<pozic> They should have natural leadership by being vastly better than the occasional users.
<pozic> What is the point otherwise to give them special privileges?
<IdleOne> they try but when confronted by users with a poor attitude even the calmest, cool headed op can lose his bearings at times.
<IdleOne> his/hers
<jussi> pozic: you may want to take a read of the requirements to become an operator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<IdleOne> So, I need you to agree to follow our guidelines and code of conduct (you don't have to sign it)
<IdleOne> if/when you agree I will remove the ban.
<pozic> In my reading catalytic implies competent.
<IdleOne> pozic: if you believe you can do a better job I invite you to apply for ops, that will require signing the code of conduct I believe.
<CarlFK> pozic: we put forth a best effort.  it seems to work good enough, and I doubt there are any reasonable alternatives.
<ikonia> oh, my connection appears to have hung, damn screen
<pozic> IdleOne: if there would be 36 hours in a day, I would. I can agree with these rules, certainly now they apply to all users.
<IdleOne> they do and always have.
<pozic> I have seen enough jerks in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> pozic: I need to remind you that any unacceptable behaviour from you will result in another ban and it will be more difficult to get it removed next time
<Corey> pozic: Technical prowess takes a backseat to "able to resolve conflicts sanely."
<pozic> Corey: unfortunately.
<IdleOne> pozic: could you please join #ubuntu to make sure I got all relevant bans
<pozic> Anyway, I don't think there is anything else left to discuss.
<IdleOne> ok. have a good day. hope not to see you here again :)
<pozic> I hope so too.
<pozic> Good day, sir ;)
<LjL> flametai1 has a potentially pretty serious problem in #ubuntu that i don't really know how to solve, if anyone wants to have a look
<oCean> LjL: bug #624877 might be relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624877 in Linux "INFO: task dpkg:23317 blocked for more than 120 seconds." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624877
<LjL> oCean: oh that might be it. however i think flametai1 was particularly unlucky to have it happen on the installation of dpkg itself... :\
<oCean> yeah, that's a tricky situation
<IdleOne> I say, kill and restart the install, make sure to md5 the iso.
<rww> ouch O_O
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm not sure he was installing Ubuntu, but updating
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> that is different
<ikonia> hello ubuser
<ubuser> Enter text here...yepp
<ikonia> right......
<ikonia> hello ubuser
<ubuser> hi
<ikonia> ok, so lets try to sort this ban so you can use #ubuntu again
<ikonia> IdleOne: if you are awake jump in
<ubuser> plz
<ikonia> ubuser: what happened/why did you get banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubuser> the first 22 times, not really sure.
<ikonia> ? first 22 times ?
<ubuser> although i have been searching google and noticed that the chats show up :)
<ubuser> yea i type fast, apparently so i get booted
<ubuser> nevertheless, im computer illiterate so they kick me
<ubuser> but, yay i got ubuntu 8.04 working
<ikonia> ok - I've just read through the logs
<ubuser> i tried the 10.04 and it had major video prollems
<maco> typing fast shouldn't be thing, but hitting enter after every few words would set off a bot
<ikonia> you have a bit of history in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuser: there seems to be two problems here 1.) when people help you, you don't listen 2.) you are rude to people
<ikonia> for you to get back in to #ubuntu we need that behaviour to stop
<ubuser> dude someone said "my coke glass is hairy" and booted me.
<ikonia> ubuser: I'm reading the logs - that's not what happened
<ikonia> ubuser: so as I said, there are two problems
<ikonia> the first is you don't listen to people when they are helping you
<ikonia> we need that to stop,
<ikonia> it wastes time in the channel for people and frustrates people
<ikonia> they are there to help you so you need to work with them to allow them to help you
<ubuser> i haven't helped people there either.
<ikonia> I didn't say you had helped people, please listen to the conversation
<ubuser> i got it, no cussing, dont say stupid thhings and what not
<ikonia> no - that's not what I said
<ikonia> please try to follow the conversation
<ubuser> dont be rude
<ubuser> and list
<ubuser> listen
<ikonia> the first issue is you don't listen to what people are saying (as this conversation is showing)
<ubuser> and dont press entar alot
<LjL> which you're doing right now
<ubuser> i been looking for a sound fix for 4 days.
<ikonia> we need that to stop, if someone is trying to help you, work with them, pay attention and help them to help you
<ikonia> looking at the logs you ignore their help and just keep asking the same question over and over, which causes a problem in the channel
<ikonia> do you understand the point I'm making ?
<ubuser> ive done it all myself, i dont think that chatrooms gonna help me anymore than it hasnt bro
<ikonia> ubuser: please stick with me here, and follow the conversation
<ubuser> i have done everything they told me man
<ubuser> it put me at no computer 4 times
<ikonia> I'm not doubting you followed their advice, but you seemed to not follow the advice, and just ignore people
<ikonia> as I said, work with them, give feedback, help them to help you
<ubuser> yea, atleast half of them are cool
<ikonia> NO !
<ikonia> listen to what I'm saying
<ikonia> "half of them are cool" is nothing to do with what I've just said
<ikonia> I'll try one more time
<ubuser> alrighty
<ikonia> when people are helping you in the #ubuntu channel, try to listen to what they are saying, if you don't understand something, feedback that you don't understand, if it didn't work, feedback that it didn't work, if they tell you something won't work, let them help you find a solution that will
<ikonia> do you understand what I'm saying now ?
<ubuser> yeah
<ikonia> ok, do you think you can agree to do that in future ?
<ubuser> yea and hopefully someone can help
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> the second problem is your language and attitude
<ubuser> thats what i was sayin
<ikonia> calling people names like "faggot" and telling people to "lick your balls" is totally unacceptable, and will not be tollerated in any way
<ikonia> do you clearly understand that ?
<ubuser> yeah
<ikonia> ok - so if I remove the ban on you in #ubuntu, you will follow the points I have set out for you in here ?
<ubuser> yepp
<ikonia> ok, I will remove the ban for you
<ubuser> ty
<ikonia> ubuser: I have removed the ban for you, you can now join #ubuntu and ask for support
<ubuser> although they are saying my version isnt supported
<ubuser> so, should i try a different one?
<ikonia> ok - then that will be a problem
<ikonia> you need to upgrade/install a supported version
<ubuser> i tried
<ikonia> well, #ubuntu can help you resolve that
<ubuser> plz keep spamming me with bots i <3 it.
<IdleOne> ubuser: the bot is giving you information you need.
<ubuser> i tried updating with cd's
<ubuser> my cdrws must be scratched the only one that worked was a mini 6.10
<ikonia> ubuser: we don't support in this channel, you should leave it now and continue the suppor tin #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-27
<Tm_T> one more from Herb and he's out too
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from morph3k)
<ubottu> In ubottu, syrinx_ said: you is lame
<bazhang> grex23 ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> fowlmouth seems to be offering useless advice
<bazhang> monkeydust claims to be running unity and classic simultaneously. I think he means compiz
<bazhang> fowlmouth, hi
<fowlmouth> what is this fuckery
<bazhang> ?
<fowlmouth> your servers messed up
<bazhang> you're ban forwarded here
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> How annoying
<bazhang> he /noticed me as well
<Pici> (the the log readers, he just sent a ping to the entire channel)
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> <I just said "hah">
<bazhang> kubuntu minimal desktop seems like an oxymoron
<genii-around> Hehe, maybe
<Pici> ...
<rww> hrm?
<Pici> rww: nothing worth repeating
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget paste-#ubuntu-uk
<IdleOne> !paste-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> Pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Logan_> (it points to a nonexistent pastebin, and the people in that channel can just use the default pastebin factoid)
<popey> or
<popey> we could be told about it so we can fix it
<Pici> I like popey's idea
<IdleOne> popey: you want to edit that :)
<Pici> Logan_: I'm wary of touching channel specific factoids for non-core channels.
<Logan_> hmm, ok
<IdleOne> looks like that link points to the LoCo home page
<Pici> Logan_: Although broken links should probably be brought to their attention I suppose.
<IdleOne> ^
<popey> right, fixed it
<IdleOne> I am sure they would appreciate the effort
<IdleOne> !paste-#ubuntu-uk
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/105176
<popey> it mentions -#ubuntu not #ubuntu-uk in the reply
<popey> nvm, its good enough ☺
<Logan_> sorry, my client glitched
<Logan_> popey: thanks for fixing that :)
<popey> np, thanks for pointing it out
<r|a|k> hi Pici
<r|a|k> Pici: Pici Pici Pici Pici Pici Pici
<r|a|k> :)
<IdleOne> Jungli can we help you?
<Pici> hilights :(
<rww> . !fx4 is redundant with !firefox, imho. The latter links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion which goes through the PPA stuff.
<rww> any objections to me repointing !ff4, !fx4, and !firefox4 to firefox considering that?
<gord> given that we now have firefox 5, makes sense
<rww> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Versions of Ubuntu before 11.04 do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rww> !-ff4
<ubottu> ff4 aliases: fx4, firefox4 - added by IdleOne on 2011-03-22 20:52:15 - last edited by rww on 2011-05-16 04:52:54
<rww> !-firefox
<ubottu> firefox aliases: firefox1.5, ff - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:48:13 - last edited by genii-around on 2011-03-31 00:12:58
<rww> !no, fx4 is <alias> firefox
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, fx4 is <alias> firefox
<rww> !no, firefox4 is <alias> firefox
<rww> !no, firefox4 is <alias> firefox
<rww> !no, ff4 is <alias> firefox
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, ff4 is <alias> firefox
<rww> !-firefox
<ubottu> firefox aliases: firefox1.5, ff, ff4 - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:48:13 - last edited by genii-around on 2011-03-31 00:12:58
 * rww pokes ubottu with a stick of poking
<rww> !fx4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<rww> oh well
 * genii-around sips some coffee
 * h00k cheers genii-around 
<rww> tsbtmn: hello
<tsbtmn> I was unable to join #ubuntu due to what was explained as a DCC exploit.  I am using a Linksys WRT54G router, hardware version 8.00 and firmware version 8.00.8, which I updated this morning and appear to the be most recent firmware for my hardware.  Still no luck joining #ubuntu.  Is my hardware unfixable?
<tsbtmn> rww: hey there.
<rww> tsbtmn: I'm not sure about your particular router, but the easiest way to stop yourself from being vulnerable to that exploit is to change your IRC client to connect on a port other than 6667 (8001 tends to work well) and reconnect.
<rww> once you reconnect on another port, you'll be dropped into #ubuntu-read-topic again, and "test me" shouldn't disconnect you (it'll take a couple of minutes for the bot to verify that)
<tsbtmn> rww: Cool.  Looks like that may be the only solution, which is surprising.  I would have thought that since this router was so popular, it would've been fixed.
<LjL> router makers don't care :(
<rww> so would I. it could theroetically have been your IRC client, but the one you have is fine... hrm.
<rww> linksys's website isn't being cooperative, as usual. I'd just change the port and not worry about it personally :)
<tsbtmn> Oh well.  A shame this particular model can't run any of those replacement firmwares.
<tsbtmn> Ok, I think I've reconfigured my IRC client to connect to Freenode on port 8001 and I've disconnected and reconnected to make sure that I'm current on port 8001 but I still can't seem to join #ubuntu.  Has my nick been flagged, or something?
<maco> i think you have to wait for someone to test you, then they let you in
<LjL> tsbtmn you need to say "test me" on #ubuntu-read-topic
<maco> but i dont know how to do the testing
<Pici> The bots do the testing
<tsbtmn> Thanks I'll give it a go.
<tsbtmn> Looks like it's all good now.  Thanks gang.
<genii-around> Another satisfied customer
<h00k> genii-around++
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (blissi appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (blinkyb)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (blissi)
<bazhang> * [default_1234] (~default_1@199.80.153.128):  Java IRC Hacks Bot
<idleone_> FORMAT timestamp {timestamp %%H:%%M:%%S}
<idleone_> no slash means GNR suck
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-28
<Magizian> if any of you want a copy of WMHT OS Zx86/64v2 you have a short window to do so.. http://magizian.hopto.org
<LjL> very short, site's already offline............
<rww> o.O
<bazhang> !certified
<bazhang> aww
<r00t4rd3d> can i be unbanned please.
<rww> r00t4rd3d: Your current ban was set pursuant to an IRC Council blanket ban. #ubuntu-ops is unable to overturn those; please email the IRCC.
<r00t4rd3d> but im cold
<r00t4rd3d> the blanket aint covering
<rww> heh.
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<rww> Anything else I can help you with?
<rww> although considering that you're banned from all core channels and #ubuntu-ops is for core channels, I'd guess not
<r00t4rd3d> I have lots of problems
<rww> So do I. One must stick to the channel topic, though ;P
<r00t4rd3d> i cant wait till winter
<rww> r00t4rd3d: If there's nothing else on-topic, please note the no-idling policy for this channel, per /topic.
<r00t4rd3d> ok , i wont idle
<r00t4rd3d> hi !
<r00t4rd3d> hows everyone feeling ?
<rww> Alrighty, I think we're done. Have a nice night.
<Magizian> fyi, deleted my unreleased linux process hyperaccelerator due to lack of interest. It will probabbly never be rewritten.
<rww> O.o
<ldunn> l...what.
<rww> ldunno
<ldunn> Indeed.
<IdleOne> they spammed some link earlier today
<rww> indeed
<ubottu> In ubottu, spenca said: ununti is open source?
<spenca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614054/
<IdleOne> Unity is open source
<spenca> hey EVERYONE READ THIS
<spenca> NOWWWW
<rww> no
<hypatia> spenca: i'm sure folks will read it on the twitters, please don't spam it around irc.
<IdleOne> spenca: this is not a support channel nor a place to come spam nonsense
<spenca> i don't care
<spenca> and it's not nonsense
<spenca> is ubuntu open source?
<rww> spenca: mostly
<spenca> well then you should be way concerned
<spenca> people like apple,sony,microsoft would and do look at you guy sideways
<spenca> i don't
<spenca> but they do and if people like them had the ability to control what people see
<spenca> poeple wouldn't be seeing you guys
<spenca> not on google
<spenca> not on irc
<spenca> not even in search results
<spenca> you all should be way worried
<spenca> well not worried, concerened
<rww> Okay. Do you have an on-topic thing to talk about, or just this?
<spenca> well yea do you guys like to offer ubuntu open source?
<spenca> do you enjoy helping others?
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> spenca, wrong channel
<spenca> no i just wanted to inform you guys
<bazhang> spenca, we now know.
<rww> One of those days. Potential issue in #u-w now too :|
<bazhang> also the same user?
<rww> no, different
<rww> or I assume issue, since Google thinks what they said is "Here are the women?" in Chinese
<LjL> what are our feelings on someone saying "perhaps you could try askubuntu" just after someone asks a question for the first time?
<bazhang> matthews?
<LjL> hmm?
<bazhang> I recall a user named matthews doing that
<bazhang> but it was more like while you wait type thing (at first)
<bazhang> eventually he just said that right off.
<LjL> it was Lekensteyn saying that now
<bazhang> could be the same fellow with a different nick
<CarlFK> "...askubuntu" - not good, but harmless enough.  trying to control it won't be worth the hassle.
<Corey> So what exactly is uBOTu-fr?
<rww> I'm guessing, but an ubottu clone for the French LoCo channels?
<Corey> Let me rephrase-- while obviously a French bot as indicated by Niko's involvement, why's it parked in #ubuntu-es as well? :-)
<rww> maybe it's bi-lingual!
<Corey> Yeah, but if we're going to have it in #ubuntu-fr and #ubuntu-es, shouldn't we call it ubottu-basque? :-D
<nhandler> Corey: He makes it available to several channels that ask for it iirc. See the entry for it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> Corey: its a bit of a ubottu clone, but it also has some floodbot capabilities iirc
<IdleOne> ubottu-fr has taken Spanish lessons
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> I know!
<IdleOne> hugs?
<rww> do not touch the bots, they may bite
<IdleOne> Morning
<Corey> Yeah, I"m planning to take Spanish lessons myself this summer.
<Corey> I'm tired of being mono-lingual.
<IdleOne> you are off to a good start
<IdleOne> oh, I read tired as trying
<IdleOne> wow
<rww> are you tired?
<IdleOne> I'm going back to sleep
<Corey> My body wonders what the heck time it is.
<Corey> 5PM locally, 9AM back home...
<IdleOne> you're in UTC+1 now
 * IdleOne maps
<Corey> IdleOne: Give or take.  The Mac seems to think Morocco time is an hour off of what it actually is.
<rww> IdleOne's going to write a GUI in Visual Basic and track you down!
<Corey> Yeah, I'm "the guy in Rabat who speaks English."  Not that hard to narrow it down. :-)
<rww> @now Africa/Casablanca
<ubottu> Current time in Africa/Casablanca: May 28 2011, 17:12:26
<IdleOne> Learn some French while you are there
<Corey> IdleOne: I took four years of it, I understand a lot of it.  Unfortunately my pronounciation is horrid.
<IdleOne> pronunciation comes with practice
<jussi> Corey: you are in Morocco?
<Corey> jussi: I am.
<Corey> This week.
<jussi> Ahh, just for a week
 * jussi has an american friend who lived in morocco for several years
<Corey> I'm just an American in Morocco for a week so my wife's best friend can get married.
<Corey> (Not to me, FYI)
<jussi> rofl
<charlie-tca> me has heard that marrying one's wife's best friend causes issues
<charlie-tca> (especially with one's wife)
<jussi> ha!
<Corey> They're both lawyers.
<Corey> I'm quite certain that I'd not survive that.
 * charlie-tca thinks that rumor must be true then :-)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (lolmatic appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<IdleOne> !language > lolmatic
<rww> LjL: imho that was a little excessive, though perhaps I'm missing something ^
<IdleOne> I think he just got caught by accident but perhaps making flood bot do timed +q would be good
<IdleOne> say 5 minutes or so
<IdleOne> !away > reliableNrd|away
<guntbert> has somone got a little time for #ubuntu? the off-topicness rises and rises...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-29
<LjL> rww: it does seem excessive, i've made a change that might hopefully avoid that
<Flannel> !away > reliableNerd
<bazhang> bong_, hi
<ikonia> time to be removed, 7 minutes to reply is enough
<BlouBlou> a user called penos is talking about mature-content in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ldunn> BlouBlou: the content isn't really banned, but if you'd like it to stop, just say so
<ldunn> (in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<BlouBlou> well, he talked about hot-girls
<BlouBlou> and I think there are better places to talk about it
<ldunn> You're allowed to say that in the channel, you know
<ldunn> since this is hovering around o4o, if you want the discussion to stop, you can just say so.
<BlouBlou> I'll do if he repeats it
<BlouBlou> thanks
<ldunn> ok
<Corey> o4o?
<ldunn> hovering around it, ish.
<ldunn> or are you asking what o4o is
<ldunn> in which case, !o4o
<Corey> ldunn: I already have, I'm curious as to what the o4o actually stands for.
<ldunn> oh. Offtopic for offtopic
<Corey> Ahh, thanks.
<ldunn> o7
<elky> i believe penos has done this before
<ldunn> oh? :/
<bazhang> sure he has
<bong_> hey
<bazhang> bong_, hi
<bong_> how are you doing?
<bong_> hey??
<bazhang> bong_, you are forwarded here from #ubuntu-offtopic
<bong_> why?
<bazhang> some unpleasant commentary
<bong_> oh
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic: 2011-05-29T05:47:10 <bong_> chu_: yeah 'cause you're gay, dickhead
<bazhang> to wit: ^
<bong_> it wasn't me, i dunno bout that
<bazhang> same IP address though
<bong_> yeah but it wasnt me
<elky> you shouldn't irc while too high to a. control yourself or b. remember making an utter fool of yourself the next day.
<bong_> well fuck you all dickheads
<elky> totally convinced me.
<bazhang> clearly a different person did it.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops bong_ Yeah, clearly a different person did it. Not.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> the one-armed man!
<elky> granted, he knew grammar yesterday.
<elky> and punctuation
<bong_> go fuck yourselves dickheads
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-ops bong_ Clearly still a different person.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> perhaps the forward should be removed?
<elky> well now that you're up tsimpson, i'll leave you and your freshly minted -ot fu to deal with the loltastic situation in there.
<elky> ur welcome!
<elky> bazhang, i know i should just go, but it's like watching a train on warped tracks...
<bazhang> elky, heh yeah. just insane no real profanity or abusiveness so far
<bazhang> clearly I spoke waaaay too soon
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bfri appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bfri appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> I really do not like "omgubuntu"
<Corey> ikonia: is LOLbunto better?
<ikonia> no
<Corey> lolbuntu even
<Corey> Eh, people are going to do different things with it.  I don't let it get to me.
<ikonia> it doesn't get to me, I just think it's rubbish
<ikonia> I don't like the dribble it churns out being posted/referenced in #ubuntu
<Corey> Oh, yo umean it's a nick.  *WHOOSH*
<ikonia> no, a website
<Corey> Okay, then I'm really behind the eight ball today.
<ikonia> omgubuntu.co.uk
<ikonia> I'd rather be behind the eight ball than aware of omgubuntu
<Corey> What... the ...
<Corey> It's like someone threw up Web 2.0 all over a Linux help site?
<ikonia> it almost offends me...
<Corey> That's up there with howtoforge.com
<ikonia> yes, a total sham
<Corey> ikonia: Worse than that.  It ventures into the realm of "crap advice."
<ikonia> I know, it's just dribble
<Corey> I have a factoid in another channel...
<Corey> A very common problem is that some people prefer to follow a step-by-step tutorial that shows them how to setup their server w/out reading the  documentation or understanding what they are doing. If something goes wrong, they have no clue whatsoever about where to find hints, and they sometimes decide to  start from scratch using a different tutorial. This is not The Proper Way.
<ikonia> not bad
<Corey> This is out of #postfix, where not understanding what you're doing can lead to disaster.
<Corey> Instead of "My box doesn't work" it's "Why am I sending 5 million messages an hour out of my toybox?"
<ikonia> why am I blacklisted.....
<Corey> "Why is my ISP turning me off and not accepting my calls and sending me a bill for $10K?"
<Corey> Here in adult-land of colocation, some of us pay at 95th percentile for bandwidth. :-)
<ikonia> most of the people who read stuff like omgubuntu are not adults
<Corey> When I have a specific problem I'll punch in an error message or whatnot and grab the first link or three that show up, but I've also got enough in the way of critical thinking skills to say "That seems ill advised."
<ikonia> I'll quote that
<ikonia> omgubuntu.co.uk is ill advised
<ikonia> </fact>
<jussi> nah, just that omgubuntu is a tabloid, they print sensation - its ike reading the Sun, or NOTW
<ikonia> they print tosh
<jussi> pretty much, but isnt that like all tabloids?
<ikonia> I wouldn't even class it as a tabloid
<jussi> ikonia: why not? they print wildly inaccurate info, which causes sensation (good and bad alike) == tabloid imho.
<vibhav> Thata bad ikonia!
<vibhav> Un ban mee!
<ikonia> vibhav: no - you are giving out nonsense advice
<ikonia> vibhav: I've asked you to READ and understand links before you give them to people
<ikonia> your next link you gave was a yolinux link
<vibhav> ikonia, sorry!
<ikonia> why did you do it after I told you to not do it 2 times
<ikonia> why did I have to remove you for doing it a 3rd time after warning you to stop
<vibhav> I thought it was a good guide , I read it too
<ikonia> it's referencing redhat 9 - does that strike you as a "modern" hardware compatibility guide ?
<ikonia> they guy was after ubuntu hardware support (which he got) and other linux distros you're just throwing generic random links at him
<vibhav> okkk
<ikonia> it's not ok
<vibhav> sorry!
<ikonia> I asked you to stop 2 times
<ikonia> you did it again, a 3rd
<Corey> vibhav: The goal is to give good advice, not "throw a bunch of links at people and hope one solves the issue"
<vibhav> OK!
<ikonia> you're not even reading the links you're giving
<Corey> vibhav: Nobody knows it all-- if you're not sure on an issue, it's okay to not answer. :-)
<vibhav> I was reading this one
<vibhav> OK I appologize
<ikonia> I appreciate that
<ikonia> but why did you do it after I told you 2 times not to
<vibhav> I thought that link might be good
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what part of it looks good compared to what he's askig ?
<ikonia> asking
<vibhav> I said I am sorry
<ikonia> did you read the link ?
<vibhav> yeah
<ikonia> ok, so what part of it looked good against what he was asking ?
<ikonia> what part of it did you think "that will help him" ?
<vibhav> Ram memory?
<ikonia> what ????
<ikonia> he asked for supported hardware lists
<vibhav> Ok!
<vibhav> I am sorry * 100000
<ikonia> I get that you're sorry
<vibhav> (honest)
<ikonia> I appreciate that
<ikonia> but what I don't understand is why you ignored what I told you to do
<vibhav> I will use  ubbottu from now on
<ikonia> if you don't know/understand what someone is asking, or the information you're reading.....don't offer it to people as advice
<vibhav> I did not know that you were an op
<ikonia> it doesn't matter if I'm an op or not
<vibhav> ok!
<vibhav> Ill not do it again *sob*
<ikonia> as common sense what I asked you to do "not post links that are not useful or you've not even read" is common sense
<vibhav> Ok i will not post links that are not useful or I've not even read
<ikonia> you said that when I asked you not to do it....then your next post was another random link
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> I think you should take a bit of time out of ubuntu
<ikonia> #ubuntu sorry
<vibhav> Please dont make this public
<ikonia> make it public ?
<ikonia> it's a public channel you're talking in
<vibhav> Dont tell it to anybody else
<ikonia> errr, these are public channels
<IdleOne> We wont
<vibhav> oops
<vibhav> Thanks!
<vibhav> !beanop | vibhav
<ikonia> are you serious ?
<IdleOne> vibhav: .msg ubottu !canibeanop
<vibhav> yeah
<IdleOne> vibhav: /msg ubottu !canibeanop
<ikonia> my word
<ikonia> vibhav: you're in a channel because you've just been kicked from because you can't follow instruction or give useful advice
<IdleOne> vibhav: I think you are done here for now. Please part the channel.
<ikonia> you then ask "can I be an op"
<ikonia> think it through
<vibhav> basically on 14 May I am not here
<vibhav> I signed yesterday the code of conduct too
<ikonia> so ?
<vibhav> I am waiting for 14th
<ikonia> why ? what happens on the 14th may ?
<ikonia> I'm not following what you're saying
<ikonia> (sorry)
<vibhav> 29th mAy sorry
<ikonia> changing the date doesn't explain to me what you're talking about
<IdleOne> I think he is talking about the ircc meeting
<vibhav> The IRC council meeting is on 29th  May , And I am not there
<IdleOne> 2 Sat and last Sun of the month
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> vibhav: if you have an agenda item, you can put it on the meeting list
<ikonia> (if you want to have an item talked about, you can put it on the agenda for that meeting)
<vibhav> How do I do that?
<ikonia> one moment and I'll get you the link
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<vibhav> I dont have a Wiki Page
<ikonia> what has that got to do with ading an agenda item ?
<vibhav> "A good wiki page about you, and the work that you've done, with some testimonials. "
<ikonia> ooh, you want to be an IRC member ?
<IdleOne> vibhav: you will need one if you want to become an op, you also need a launchpad account. make sure you have all the requirements before adding yourself to the ircc meeting agenda
<vibhav> An irc op
<IdleOne> also read the information that ubottu gave you carefully about how to apply for an op position
<IdleOne> vibhav: first things first, learn the channel guidelines and understand them.
<topyli> i don't think it's a good time to apply for ops when you're banned from the channel itself
<ikonia> exactly
<IdleOne> I agree but hopefully vibhav will listen to our advice about learning and following the guidelines
<ikonia> less so when you still ignore what people are saying
<ikonia> IdleOne: just gave you the link with instructions, so you joined #ubuntu-irc and asked again
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> pretty insulting to AGAIN not read links
<vibhav> noo
<vibhav> Done the procedures
<IdleOne> vibhav: This is just my opinion but I would suggest you give a good solid 6-8 months of support in #ubuntu without getting banned and then perhaps apply for an ops position
<vibhav> Ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops vibhav unable to follow instruction, wants information but won't read the information given to him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<vibhav> Am I banned on the ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> vibhav: yes, ikonia asked you to take a few days break
<ikonia> vibhav: no, I've just put you on mute so you can't speak
<vibhav> Please
<IdleOne> oh right
<ikonia> yet, I like the fact that I asked you to take a break and you thought you where banned, so straight away you tried to join
<ikonia> good idea
<vibhav> Un Bann me
<ikonia> you are NOT banned
<ikonia> you are muted so you can't speak, but can observe
<vibhav> so unmute me
<ikonia> no, not at this time
<vibhav> please
<Corey> vibhav: Give it a rest for a day or two. You're not helping your case.
<ikonia> watch how people help in the channel, it will give you a beter idfea
<ikonia> "idea"
<ikonia> vibhav: if you don't need anything else from the channel operators, it would be helpful if you could leave the channel (there is a no idle policy) and come back when you do need something please.
<Corey> My patience ran out.
<ikonia> thank you
<Corey> I felt I had to get *something* on the board-- I'm usually too slow to ban and someone else snipes it from me. :-)
<vibhav> oops
<vibhav> I was away for dinner
<vibhav> please unmute me
<IdleOne> vibhav: in 48 hours, not before
<IdleOne> now please follow the directions given to you.
<vibhav> please!
<IdleOne> vibhav: I can make it 72 hours if you like
<Corey> IdleOne: It's been brought to my attention that I don't have the flags I thought I did here.  :-)
<ikonia> I've removed the mute and now changed it to a ban
<IdleOne> Corey: yeah I know :)
<ikonia> vibhav: you're not banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> "now"
<ikonia> you're now banned from ubuntu to be clear
<IdleOne> vibhav: Please return here in 48 hours and discuss the removal of the ban, not before.
<Corey> IdleOne: Looks like you do, so it's your problem now. :-)
<Corey> ikonia: Why did you kick vanski?
<Corey> Er, meant to ask that here, not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> messaged him
<ikonia> with an apology
<Corey> I'm typing at a ~1second lag here.
<ikonia> I had a little bit of script lag, which was sloppy on my part for not checking
<ikonia> vibhav: please leave this channel now
<IdleOne> ikonia: feel free to remove that at your leisure
<IdleOne> or let me know
<ikonia> sorry, no +o here, so I'll have to rely on you
<IdleOne> sure thing
<ikonia> thanks
<Corey> If we get Eir tracking this stuff, I can help out with the... oddities, of her syntax.
<IdleOne> I think they are working on that
<IdleOne> least that is the word
<nhandler> Yep. I've been pushing tsimpson a bit with that ;)
<IdleOne> I need to learn how this time banned thingy works in chanserv and autobleh
<IdleOne> then again, I'll learn it and we will get eir
<Corey> IdleOne: /at USER quiets for ten minutes in my version of autobleh
<IdleOne> does it also do timed bans?
<Corey> Mine doesn't, no.
<nhandler> Although, it has a few quirks if you get disconnected and stuff like that
<Corey> nhandler: Aye, but I don't usually have that issue.
<IdleOne> yeah I think that is why I never use the timed functions
<Corey> I use /at about three times a week, and get disconnected once every three months or so
<IdleOne> ban evbading?
<IdleOne> evading
<IdleOne> vibhav: you realize this type of behaviour is not acceptable and will not look good on your op application
<IdleOne> nhandler: can you please take care of this.
<Corey> vibhav: Your ban in #ubuntu has now been extended.
<Corey> vibhav: Please /part.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-ops vibhav has expressed interest in becoming an ubuntu op but chooses to ignore the ops advice and ban evade.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Corey> Can someone talk me through actually extending his ban?
<IdleOne> extending in what sense?
<tsimpson> I guess just make a note in the ban tracker at what date the ban can be removed
<IdleOne> by how long should we extend?
<CarlFK1> I see no reason not to double it.
<IdleOne> sounds good. adding to relevant BT #
<Corey> CarlFK1: Forget to identify?
<CarlFK1> gah... reconnect.. momment.
<Corey> CarlFK1: "Please identify or /part the channel." :-p
<CarlFK1> heh
<tsimpson> you should probably group that nick if it's one of the alternates in your client
<Corey>  /ns help access
<CarlFK1> doesn't pidgin have a place to set the fallback nick?
<tsimpson> I don't know, and pidgin is not a real IRC client ;)
<IdleOne> pidgin!
<Corey> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi changed my life, it may change yours. :-)
<IdleOne> Even mirc is better
<CarlFK> its not painful enough to motivate me to not do something else
<Corey> CarlFK: Let's turn up the mockery then. :-D
<CarlFK> swell ;)
<CarlFK> Ill dig up my copy of MSChat and trun on comic mode
<rww> IdleOne: lies, mIRC is evil, pidgin is merely limited
<IdleOne> rww: mirc may be evil but it isn't limited
<IdleOne> least not anywhere near as pidgin
<rww> I'd rather have limited than evil ;P
<IdleOne> debian user!
<rww> LOL
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> irssi > xchat = quassel > pidgin = webchat > empathy > mIRC > BitchX
<tsimpson> you forgot 'telnet'
<IdleOne> irssi is nice, I just have a really hard time getting used to using it
<IdleOne> I am trying (again)
<CarlFK> pidgin = webchat   thats harsh
 * CarlFK covers pidgin's eyes
<rww> hey webchat isn't that bad
<rww> although i'm looking at it from the perspective of someone who used empathy for IRC as long as he could stand it
<rww> (less than a week)
<richap> Why am I banned?
<IdleOne> because vibhav you keep ban evading
<Corey> And we continue to extend your ban every time you attempt to evade.
<richap> CTCP VersioN?
<IdleOne> what?
<richap> This is another laptop , on vibhav's internet connection and I AM NOT VIBHAV!
<richap> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Corey
<IdleOne> well thanks to vibhav you are also banned
<IdleOne> go complain to him about it. Also let him know we extended the ban to 96 hours
<richap> I am his Mother , I too use IRC
<richap> Why is the ban extended
<IdleOne> Your son has been a bad boy.
<CarlFK> a new spin.
<jussi> CarlFK: quaseel <3 :D
<richap> He told me , he just gave wrong advice
<IdleOne> ban evading is against freenode policy and by extension Ubuntu IRC policy.
<richap> No , He was not trying to evade the ban, I just joined for some information
<IdleOne> you can look for help on the ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com
<CarlFK> richap: we don't have the means to sort this kind of thing out.  sadly there is a chance that a bad apple spoils a basket.
<IdleOne> the ban will not be removed for 96 hours.
<richap> But why was the ban extended , he is not even here
<IdleOne> it was extended because he tried to evade the first ban
<richap> How did he try to evade , may I know?
<IdleOne> and if I have to explain this much longer it will be extended for and extra 48 hours
<richap> But I told you I am not vibhav
<CarlFK> richap:  we shouldn't discuss problems with other users
<richap> why?
<IdleOne> right and I can't prove that you are telling me the truth
<richap> How do I prove that then ?
<tsimpson> you can't, that's the point
<IdleOne> by waiting the 96 hours and coming back then to discuss the removal of the ban
<richap> If I call vibhav here then?
<CarlFK> richap: I suggest you respect our requests..
<tsimpson> having two connections from the same IP address does not prove there are two people, so no
<richap> Ok bye
<richap> Ill just call him then
<CarlFK> thanks, bye.
<Corey> How not at all unlikely!
<vibhav> Did you guys call me?
<IdleOne> no
<vibhav> That is what my mother said
<IdleOne> like we told your "mother" you have to wait 96 hours
<vibhav> 96 hours!
<IdleOne> yes
<vibhav> was not it 48 hours?
<IdleOne> it was and then you ban evaded and we extended to 96
<vibhav> What is CTCP Version??
<IdleOne> ctcp version means nothing
<vibhav> I did not evade a ban
<IdleOne> you did
<vibhav> No I did not
<Corey> You're doing it now, even...
<CarlFK> vibhav: I think you know enough about IRC, both technical and social.
<vibhav> I swear
<IdleOne> vibhav: I am growing weary of this..
<vibhav> on evrything thats good
<vibhav> *everything*
<IdleOne> leave now and don't return for 96 hours
<CarlFK> vibhav: we don't have the means to sort this kind of thing out.  sadly there is a chance that a bad apple spoils a basket.
<vibhav> But at least can I know the proof for my ban evading? And why is mother in quotes?
<CarlFK> thanks.  There has to be a web page that addresses the neighbor/mother/cow0rker thing
<Corey> I'd not like to ban *!*@58.94.1*, but... :-)
<Corey> 1??. even...
<CarlFK> Corey: that's what I was going for in #freenode: some way to not ban that but make it hard.
<tsimpson> CIDR? or $a?
<IdleOne> I almost believe that was his mother
 * IdleOne slaps himself back to reality
<Corey> IdleOne: She needs Ubuntu help.
<Corey> Within ten minutes of her son.
<Corey> He's in -ot
<IdleOne> I suppose it is possible that he has two ip's in the house
<IdleOne> long as he doesn't break any rules in -ot he can be there
<IdleOne> ban from one channel does not prevent joining another...that preemptive rule thing
<IdleOne> cept in extreme cases
<hypatia> rewalsar in #ubunt
<hypatia> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> ou got ops there don;t you?
<IdleOne> you*
<IdleOne> err my typing sucks
<Corey> Yeah, I *really* need to stop assuming I've got +o in various #ubuntu- channels. :-)
<hypatia> IdleOne: nyet
<hypatia> IdleOne: i'm not there terribly often
<Corey> Fortunately, I'm still hesitant as anything to actually *use* it.
<IdleOne> hypatia: ah, I thawt I thaw you +o there before
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> I'll speak to him in pm
<Corey> Okay
<Corey> I was updating your crazy ban tracker.
<ikonia> I actually wasn't going to kick him (for the record) just mute him fora minute while I spoke to him in BT
<ikonia> BT ?? pm I mean
<IdleOne> lol is chomping at the bit to remove someone from #u
<IdleOne> Corey^
<Corey> Sorry.  Had to get onto the board somehow. :)
<Corey> I do think that his entry into the channel sorta precluded him being productive.
<ikonia> well that's going to fuel the log readers ^
<ikonia> Corey: you're correct, he did come in quite in your face
<Corey> ikonia: If you spend your life worried about the peanut gallery, you become paralyzed into inaction.  I figure I'll deal with it later. :-)
<Corey> ikonia: And I just did a double-take at what you said.  Apparently I misparsed it the first time.
<Tm_T> interesting backlog
<ikonia> tsimpson: give me a prod when you are online/active/free please
<tsimpson> ikonia: I'm here, but just starting the IRCC meeting
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> tsimpson: can you put 30 seconds aside for me afterwards please
<tsimpson> sure
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1607 users, 2 overflows, 1609 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1608 users, 2 overflows, 1610 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1609 users, 12 overflows, 1621 limit))
<Corey> Oops.
<ikonia> nice one Corey
<ikonia> you caused a split
<IdleOne> why you split me!
<jussi> ircc meeting starting now
<rww> oh, so that's what was on my mental calendar for Sunday mornings.
<tsimpson> ikonia: poke
<CarlFK> Corey: I was pondering the math of:  ban *!*@58.94.1*... that would ban 1/131072 of the world.  which would have 0.000 (maybe even more 0s) impact on #ubuntu.
<tsimpson> the number of zeros is irrelevant there, 0.0 == 0.0000...
<IdleOne> ZERO
<CarlFK> it implies accuracy
<CarlFK> it's actually greater than 0, but rounded to 0 at that many digits
<CarlFK> 1/(2**17) = 0.000008 ...  * 1600 (users in #u) = 0.012207 - so you could apply 50 of those before you enter "probably whack 1 other person"  zone  (I think.)
<CarlFK> if we get to the point where we need 50 bans like that, I say we have a clearance sale and go out of business.
<rww> This mathing really only works if users are evenly distributed across all IP ranges, which they aren't at all ;P
<CarlFK> ill give you that.
<CarlFK> I bet we currently ban more friendlies due to a group of people behind a nat than 50 17 bit bans
<CarlFK> where the number we are talking about is about 1 per.. month?  year.. not sure how time fits in.
<CarlFK> i guess per ban, over the length of the ban.  but the longer the ban is, the more likely it effects someone else.  hmm.
<CarlFK> grumble.  this has gone from interesting to anoying.  I am going back to my annoying firewire diagnostic fun
<rww> Well, for example, I'm banned from another channel outside the namespace because they set a ban on xyz.abc.* and banned the colo facility my server lives in.
<rww> and on the other end of the scale, there are companies with huge IP address blocks that aren't using more than a tiny fraction.
<rww> but yeah, NAT is definitely an issue too, even assuming that all the "you banned my brother and also me!" reports are lies ;)
<rww> (fun sidenote: I vaguely remember banning all of Verizon Wireless for a few hours ;)
<CarlFK> given the wild west/mad max word that is irc, I accept that some people (like you) will get whacked by xyz.abc.
<CarlFK> it isn't like getting banded is at all like being locked up.  in that case I favor making sure no friendlies get effected.  or affected?
<Jordan_U> Ban forwards should probably be used if there are long term bans on blocks of ips so that friendlies are more likely to be able to understand and resolve the issue.
<Jordan_U> Is there any easy way to detect that someone joined from a ban forward so that we aren't asking these unaware users "What business do you have in #ubuntu-ops"?
<rww> /msg ubottu @bansearch
<rww> apart from that, no
<rww> although 1) I do that for everyone who wanders in here anyway, 2) I still ask them how we can help them because imhexperience it tends to work better
 * rww reads IRCC meeting log
<rww> I note that I've been removing Floodbot bans and quiets after a week of them being set, so no, they're not filling up the ban list or anything ;P
<rww> There'd be some utility to someone manually going through each one instead of just removing them based on time, but I don't know that it's enough to be worth the effort.
<tsimpson> rww: one person reviewing the bans is less than many people reviewing the bans
<rww> I'd rather just have people actually review their own bans, which some of them are not. I don't remember seeing anyone come back after a week of being banned by FloodBot and repeat offend.
<rww> but I don't care either way really. I'll carry on keeping an eye on floodbot bans, and if the new method isn't useful, I'll go back to what I've been doing :)
<rww> also, I am glad to hear that eir integration is coming along well. looking forward to that :)
<LjL> oh i missed another meeting
<rww> yeah, I went and scheduled a work shift over the top of it and thought at the time, "isn't there something I need to do then...?"
<LjL> it's that there's an item of mine i'm supposed to be present for :\
<rww> and I'm glad y'all decided against autoenlisting people into -ops ophood, since I (now) don't want it ;P
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, greenwolf said: this is not fair
<ubottu> In ubottu, greenwolf said: this is my first time here and your suspeneding me from chat
<IdleOne> !away  Karmaon|away
<IdleOne> !away > Karmaon|away
<LjL> [12:06:29] <Guest20643> well out all the one what desktop is more like android and less like windows or apple like where i can just tick to look and feel like i want it ....i just got a PM telling me to try arch distro
<Wizard> Hi.
<Tm_T> hi Wizard
<Wizard> Hi Tm_T :]
<oCean> hi Wizard, I just informed you of this channel for future reference.
<oCean> As you can read in this channel's topic, we don't allow idling here
<Tm_T> oCean: I think general discussion about maintaining channels should be in -irc instead of here (:
<oCean> Tm_T: eh yes, but this is the place for issue resolving in core channels, right?
<Tm_T> oCean: yes. but third party shouldn't be involved unless there's really heavy reason to
<Tm_T> ...which means third party to -irc and discuss issue in general level
<oCean> Tm_T: I'm not sure. Are we not considering opening up -ops so others (ie 3rd party) can see/learn how we (= core channel ops) handle these issues?
<Tm_T> oCean: they read logs, they do not join the channel to discuss other's issues
<Tm_T> as in, we do not allow audience here
<Myrtti> it was discussed in UDS and has been discussed in IRCC meetings, but I don't think formal decision and announcement has been made
<oCean> Tm_T: well, that was the discussion we had recently
<oCean> ^
<AlanBell> o/
<Tm_T> ah, until it's done and written somewhere, we go as before if you ask me (:
<Tm_T> (I don't understand why we would need any audience here if we have public logs anyway)
<AlanBell> we decided to process the queues and see if there was still a desire to change anything after that
<Myrtti> Tm_T: +1
<AlanBell> various sensible people who pop in here might end up as operators and the problem (to the extent that it is a problem) might go away
<Tm_T> only thing having "live" audience here would add distraction and unnecessary interruption
<Tm_T> AlanBell: which is why we should discuss things in -irc where those possible operators can involve, in general level
<AlanBell> yup
<Tm_T> opening up this channel (turning this to -irc, essentially) won't solve anything
<AlanBell> and we decided not to do that
<cryptopsy> hi fags
<cryptopsy> bye fags
<IdleOne> Who was that ignorant troll!
<Fuchs> a known one
<mneptok> IME, most of the homosexual community would not discriminate against others that way, and would be sure to include them in a greeting.
<Fuchs> <user11357>  might need an eye on in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, even though it gets better currently.
<Fuchs> (a different user just reported to me, no idea why he comes to me, though)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-22
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TadekMocarz appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (TadekMocarz)
<zykotick9> bazhang: i just wanted to say you have a great deal of patience.  thanks for being an OP in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> :0
<ubottu> cipher__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <cipher__> it all works, i am going to go troll #ubuntu until i get banned now
<bazhang> his ops call was about: <cipher__> i'm having a minecraft emergency
<bazhang> got him in PM, says he wants to be banned, and announcing trolling, he says he will just ban evade if banned
<bazhang> <McFaggot>  is that nick offensive to anyone other than myself
<popey> "interestingly" faggots are a foodstuff in the UK (dunno about elsewhere)
<popey> although I'm sure that he's not referencing that
<elky> But since this is the internet...
<popey> indeed
<ikonia> I'm sure it's not love of meet dumplings
<ikonia> meat dumplings even
<AlanBell> "meatish" dumplings
<ikonia> better
<Sidewinder> Troll detected in #u  <MinaKumar> thought you might want to know..
<beandog> we have a troll in #ubuntu, MinaKumar
<beandog> mostly just being a dork though
 * mneptok waves
<beandog> thx mneptok
<mneptok> erm ...
<mneptok> uBOTu-fr in #u sent me a PRIVMSG after the ban. is this a te,p eir replacement?
<mneptok> *temp
<oCean> no formal announcements, just ignore it
<oCean> at least that's what I do
<oCean> we decided eir should get out and ubot-fr in, but there is no date set, yet
<mneptok> righty-o
<AlanBell> well it would be good if you could not ignore ubotu-fr to the point that you can form an opinion as to whether we should make ubottu into an ubotu-fr
<Fuchs> Minor sidenote: the #ubuntu-de op team is currently looking for a bot with ban management, mark etc. possibilities, so if you are happy with it, I would appreciate some feedback. Thanks and sorry for offtopic :)
<ikonia> AlanBell: yes yes yes, lets dive in, promote ubottu-fr (assuming it can link in with the existing ban tracker which I'm %99 certain it can), lets dive in with it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1735 users, 11 overflows, 1746 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1737 users, 11 overflows, 1748 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1740 users, 13 overflows, 1753 limit))
<GRMrGecko> the-penguin is spamming me, I think it may be a bot. He saw a post in #ubuntu and private messaged me about something off topic called SolusOS.
<ubottu> Sidewinder called the ops in #ubuntu (chabie)
<ubottu> In ubottu, beanpole_ said: where is the offtopic
<ubottu> In ubottu, beanpole_ said: i click on it nothing is happening
<ubottu> In ubottu, beanpole_ said: no one is there
<mneptok> *whoosh*
<ubottu> In ubottu, beanpole_ said: wtf is a bot
<IdleOne> We got us a winner
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<mneptok> IdleOne: sup?
<IdleOne> your forward to -ot is up :P
<mneptok> hooboy
<IdleOne> but cooler heads are attending
 * mneptok steadies himself and kicks open the door.
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu maradona10 offtopic, abusive in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-23
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (sunitasethi appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu bandit5432 recommending PPA as first step, randomly saying RTFM, arguing its a good idea to do so, constant offtopic, claims can never remember the guidelines
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bandit5432> hey i dont like being called out every time i join #ubuntu and try and help
<bazhang> bandit5432, then dont breach the guidelines
<bandit5432> bazhang, I didnt on the ppa
<bandit5432> and i didnt know about the rtfm issue
<bandit5432> i dont appreciate being scolded like a little kid
<bazhang> bandit5432, your first step recommend was to install the transmission PPA
<bandit5432> yes which i checked first to make sure was a where stable releases are made
<bandit5432> by the transmission team
<bazhang> bandit5432, and if you have spent any time at all in #ubuntu , you know that saying RTFM is never ok
<bandit5432> sorry i thought i was being helpful
<bazhang> <bandit5432> sorry i forget all the rules when i join here
<bandit5432> maybe saying hey dont say rtfm here please we frown on that might work a little better then saying so this or i kick you
<bazhang> bandit5432, if you cannot remember them, then best to relearn them, so I linked you the guidelines.
<bazhang> RTFM is *never* helpful
<bandit5432> <bazhang> bandit5432, and dont recommend PPa as a first choice
<bandit5432> <bazhang> bandit5432, if you want to remain in the channel, NO
<bazhang> bandit5432, yes, and?
<bandit5432> and the post that i s was refearing to in the frst place links to ppas
<bandit5432> bandit5432, PPA are not supported, why recommend that first? in short, you Don't
<bandit5432> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<bazhang> bandit5432, if you are unwilling or unable to remember and/or follow the guidelines, you will be removed
<bandit5432> says to install Boot-Repair from a ppa
<bazhang> bandit5432, long before that you recommended the PPA for transmission as a First step fix.
<bandit5432> bazhang, i still dont see where that is not an option in the guildlines
<bazhang> bandit5432, PPA are not supported.
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<IdleOne> PPA should be a last resort option AFTER everything else has been tried.
<bandit5432> ok cool but was my recommending a stable ppa worth the kick warning?
<bazhang> bandit5432, that was in regards to RTFM
<bandit5432> no it was not
<bandit5432> if it was it was very unclear
<bazhang> <bandit5432> read the funny manual is not allowed?
<bazhang>  <bazhang> bandit5432, if you want to remain in the channel, NO
<bazhang> very clear from the logs
<bandit5432> bandit5432, dont ever say that here
<bandit5432> * viking (~david@200.7.199.60) has joined #ubuntu
<bandit5432> <DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: what type of router do you have?
<bandit5432> <bandit5432> read the funny manual is not allowed?
<bandit5432> <bazhang> bandit5432, and dont recommend PPa as a first choice
<bandit5432> <xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor DIR-825.. I think
<bandit5432> <bazhang> bandit5432, if you want to remain in the channel, NO
<IdleOne> clear to me that last line is a response to your question
<bazhang> bandit5432, this is not a debate. follow the guidelines, it's simple
<bandit5432> all am i asking and have asked here before is please be a little respectful of those of us trying to be helpful most of us are not trying to cause problems
<bazhang> rtfm is not respectful at all.
<IdleOne> bandit5432: all we are asking is that you please be respectful of our channel guidelines
<bandit5432> IdleOne, sorry again didnt know that rtfm was out of the question wont use it again
<IdleOne> there is a no cursing rule in the guidelines
<bandit5432> and i wont offer ppas as a fix to people
<IdleOne> rtfm is known to contain a swear word
<bazhang> !rtfm | bandit5432
<ubottu> bandit5432: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bandit5432> thanks for listing to me rant figured here would be better than in the main channel
<IdleOne> So, are we all on the same page now?
<IdleOne> bandit5432: that was a good choice to come here and discuss this :)
<bandit5432> no i am going to go have a good cry and take some pain medicine
<bandit5432> have fun tonight
<IdleOne> sounds like a plan. Please remember when in ubuntu channels to keep it family friendly.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu bandit543 appears to understand the guidelines now, still has a not so great attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, escott said: !fdisk is We suggest you use sudo parted -l instead of sudo fdisk -l as fdisk cannot read GPT disks.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-24
<bazhang> <lymon> oh the other os im trying to install its some os i found on warez
<bazhang> <lymon> Windows Mac OS Pro Xp 2012
<bazhang> <troll> ?
<bazhang> thats a nasty hostmask if I am reading the spanish correctly
<Madpilot> the guy you just showed the door in #u?
<bazhang> <ViveElNorte>  why was I banned?
<bazhang> Madpilot, yep ^
<Madpilot> lovely
<bazhang> lymon back with more nonsense
<bazhang> * [omenz] (~vx@112.135.208.19): unknown
<bazhang> this looks like that user 'poison crew' known troll
<bazhang> <CokeAddict> bazhang how do I google?
<bazhang> not going to respond...
<Madpilot> lmgtfy
<Madpilot> just saying
<Madpilot> and yes, I know we usually discourage that sort of thing
<Tm_T> just no
<bazhang> yeah. so not going to respond, I value the CoC
<bazhang> <s4ltnesst00dles> nm6 shut tht anus pls will ya   that was omenz /poison crew
<Tm_T> ...then who are you? (: ^
<bioterror> the another fella
<IAmNotThatGuy> Not that guy for sure :)
<jussi> oh dear... they let IAmNotThatGuy in here? :P
<Tm_T> jussi: unfortunately
<jussi> poor us :P
 * jussi hugs IAmNotThatGuy
<bioterror> this is like from the "Spaceballs" the moment when the apes sees spaceballs coming out of the maids nose
<IAmNotThatGuy> Jussi Ohai :)
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs back
<bioterror> "there goes our planet"
<ubottu> Wizard called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jussi> Tm_T: and if you want to know who he is... see his hostmask.. ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Talking about that guy????
<Tm_T> jussi: that's not the point (:
<bazhang> piracy!!!
<bazhang> bwhaha
<bazhang> good movie though
<tonyyarusso> Did Ubuntu stop using -security as a separate repository section?  I keep noticing my MOTD saying things are security updates, but they're coming from the normal -updates, and it's throwing off my monitoring software.
<topyli> tonyyarusso: -security is working for me. maybe you should try another mirror
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Hrm, this is with the main archive.  Weird....
<topyli> let me check. i did get updates this morning
<tsimpson> I think they push to both -security and -updates
<topyli> yep, at least my finnish mirror works
<tonyyarusso> See http://pastebin.com/Y1yDY67Q
<tonyyarusso> and the same thing on precise:  http://pastebin.com/KLxRvnt5
<popey> i thought -security was the central one so guaranteed to be right even if mirrors are messed with
<popey> but packages go to both -security and -updates, so they hit mirrors
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Well, *something* has changed, because a year and a half ago when I was writing up something with this an apt-get -s upgrade would show them as coming from -security.
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if there's a priority preference somewhere now.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I can confirm that they go both places - if I comment out -updates in my sources list and update, it shows the same packages as coming from security.
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: it's probably just sorted alphabetically and the first one with the file is chosen
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Maybe...  There seem to be various Priority and Default-Release preferences for APT, but I'm not quite clear how to use them yet.
<tsimpson> apt has an "interesting" configuration scheme
<topyli> i like that. "interesting". like breezy badger was "special"
<Myrtti> nothing beat Warty
<Myrtti> it was painful enough that I updated it to Breezy immediately
<topyli> well warty really was special
<topyli> using it during development was what i would call "special". but i don't think anyone really though someone would actually use it. it was not linux for human beings
<jussi> it was quite simply... warty! :D
<topyli> :)
<topyli> hey, it had the latest gnome! debian's gnome team was lagging a bit at the time, and ubuntu managed to recruit a few great gnome people
<topyli> who cares if x crashed, gnome was up to date! :)
<Myrtti> I'm still bitter about the 6.06.1 update
<Myrtti> or the one before it
<jussi> bah, and here I was thinking this was -offtopic...
<topyli> it often is :)
<mneptok> nedz moar kittehs
<tonyyarusso> Huh.  The priorities in 'policy' seem right, but then it grabs the wrong one.
<tonyyarusso>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<tonyyarusso>         990 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages
<jpds> tonyyarusso: We certainly want people to get packages from -updates rather than -security if they're there.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: security.u.c == a small number of hosts.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: People go there first to get the security fixes quick.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Then as the mirrors catch up, people go to -updates with their respective mirror instead.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Okay, that much makes sense, but doesn't explain a) Why that wouldn't act on the hostname instead of release, and b) why it seems to be in direct conflict with the priorities APT is displaying.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: My paste just has the defaults from installation, but normally I would have it set to all of those lines being a local repository mirror, so -updates and -security are coming from the same location.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-25
<bazhang> <AuzBul> Can Somone help me get a FloodBot?
<bazhang> <polygonz> if you call someone up you have to travel back in time for it not to happen
<barna> hello. someone could help me with the User <JavaNunes> in # ubuntu-br?
<barna> <JavaNunes> Hello sluts
<barna> <barna> JavaNunes, respect please!
<barna> <JavaNunes> Barna shut your mouth, bitch wife
<Unit193> As that's a loco/non-core channel, you'll find the OPs in #ubuntu-irc
<barna> ok, thank you
<Unit193> Any time.
<bazhang> lots of complaints about javanunes recently
<barna> yes, every day he enters the channel and is looking for a fight. asking users to try to invade your computer.
<bazhang> barna, all good now?
<barna> Yes, users turned to help. okay!
<bazhang> barna, great!
<bazhang> barna, could you please part the channel, as we like to keep it clear for outstanding issues
<barna> ok, sorry, forgot to leave! thanks again!
<bazhang> <metaphysician> I have a complaint about Canonical. They don't send kernel patches to upstream.
<theadmin> Could someone get rid of CptK00k? He's being generally rude, swears and ignores anybody telling about the rules :/
<bazhang> he's gone
<theadmin> Ah, thanks, didn't notice
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dontknow said: ubottu, why is it still 18
<mneptok> ugh. smoky here this morning. stupid wildfires.
<bazhang> Guest77995, how can we help you
<knome> bazhang, see -team
<bazhang> Guest77995, are you there? if you have an issue to discuss, please do so
<knome> Guest77995, you were forwarded to #ubuntu-ops because your irc host and awaymessages were inappropriate. unless you are active and try to resolve the ban, please leave this channel since we have a no-idling policy.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-26
<wilee-nilee> could we have a user removed at #ubntuforums Transhumanist
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntuforums
<wilee-nilee> xrated spam
<IAmNotThatGuy> wilee-nilee, Your request will be processed and we do not permit idling here. Thanks
<bazhang> <Harris> bazhang go to my channel   <--- keeps soliciting people to help him in his channel
<bazhang> seems like offtopic, and advertising
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from harris)
<bazhang> all the notifier bots seem to be down
<ikonia> hey Inquisitor thanks for joining
<Inquisitor> no prob
<ikonia> Inquisitor: care to explain what that bot is all about please ?
<Inquisitor> i m connecting towards few network at a same time
<Inquisitor> but is a trouble to connect each 1 at the same time
<Inquisitor> so i made up a server to connect all different network channels
<Inquisitor> at my own server
<Inquisitor> :)
<ikonia> ok, but that bot was relaying other peoples conversation into #ubuntu
<ikonia> so it was "spamming" ubuntu
<ikonia> pbd: can we help you ?
<Inquisitor> is not spamming
<Inquisitor> i was actually talking
<ikonia> Inquisitor: what is it doing then ?
<Inquisitor> just now
<Inquisitor> if i chat on my server chan it will auto relay to #ubuntu
<ikonia> Inquisitor: yes, but that bot is relaying your conversations from other channels/networks into #ubuntu
<Inquisitor> thats how it works
<ikonia> Inquisitor: ok, well, we can't allow that
<ikonia> Inquisitor: if you want to talk in #ubuntu, you need to join #ubuntu
<ikonia> pbd: can we help you ?
<ikonia> !idle | pbd
<ubottu> pbd: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> Inquisitor: if you can remove that bot from joining #ubuntu, I'll remove the ban on it's connection
<Inquisitor> ikonia i m having an issue here with my main server
<Inquisitor> :(
<ikonia> I'm sorry about that
<Inquisitor> IdleOne
<Inquisitor> ikonia
<Inquisitor> do u have any idea why is it happening ?
<ikonia> no idea, I don't manage your server
<Inquisitor> well i have updated the sql by apt-get update
<Inquisitor> all my bloges gone....
<ikonia> Inquisitor: I'm happy to help you in #ubuntu, if you can remove that bot from auto joining
<Inquisitor> ok
<Inquisitor> gimme a while
<ikonia> Inquisitor: if you /part this channel and just rejoin when you've removed the bot, I'll remove the connection ban
<popey> who owns twobottux?
<popey> amithkk maybe?
<popey> yes..
<elky> yep
<mcloy> helo
<IdleOne> hello mcloy
<mcloy> iam banned for months. may i know the reason? (#ubuntu)
<IdleOne> How can I be of assistance today?
<IdleOne> yes, you can.
<IdleOne> looks like you were banned because of multiple cross postings in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server and also ban evading.
<IdleOne> The cross posting issue is easily resolved. You just have to stop. The ban evading is a little more concerning though.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | mcloy please have a read of the guidelines and let me know if you understand and agree to abide by them
<ubottu> mcloy please have a read of the guidelines and let me know if you understand and agree to abide by them: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> the bottom line is mcloy knew not to cross-posted, he's been asked multiple times not to do it, and just bluntly refused to stop
<mcloy> IdleOne,  will the ban remain and should i /part or do my fingers have a future :) ?
<IdleOne> I think that if mcloy agrees to stop cross posting we can agree to give him a chance
<ikonia> to be honest I don't
<IdleOne> mcloy: the ban will remain until you agree to stop doing what it is that got you banned
<ikonia> I shouldn't have to ban someone
<mcloy> we= "?"
<ikonia> mcloy's attitude stinks, I spent details explaining why cross-posting was not helpful, and appox 90 seconds after that detailed explainition he did it again, and refused to comply
<IdleOne> mcloy: we = the ops team
<mcloy> who will lift off the ban. ? you or some other person (who banned me if may i ask in the first place)?
<ikonia> I shouldn't have to ban someone for such a simple thing to follow, I can only asume mcloy was trying to push the rules and break them
<ikonia> mcloy: I banned you
<IdleOne> mcloy: ikonia is the one who set the ban and any one of the ops can remove it if they feel you understand not to repeat the behaviour
<mcloy> IdleOne,  as you can see. its not cross posting or ban evading. its personalism coming from ikonia
<ikonia> mcloy: I banned you because you refused to stop cross-posting
<mcloy> IdleOne,  if you can remove it. ill be happy :)
<IdleOne> mcloy: ok, I see. I think the ban will stay in place for another 15 days minimum.
<IdleOne> I hope you return then with a different outlook. Have a nice day.
<mcloy> IdleOne,  as you please ..
<ikonia> mcloy: I asked you multiple times to not cross-post so that I didn't have to ban you as that wasn't he plan
<ikonia> but as soon as I'd explained it in pretty long detail, you cross-posted straight after, you didn't really leave me much option
 * mcloy doesnt cares to talk to ikonia  atleast.
<ikonia> mcloy: in that case, if you don't want to talk to me, we are done.
<mcloy> <IdleOne> mcloy: the ban will remain until you agree to stop doing what it is that got you banned
<LjL> mcloy: then why should we care to talk to you?
<mcloy> IdleOne,  if i agree.. then can you lift up now?
<mcloy> LjL,  we !=ikonia
<mcloy> #ubuntu!=ikonia          OKAY
<IdleOne> mcloy: unfortunately no. you chose to blame others for your behaviour instead of owning it. think about that for 2 weeks
<LjL> mcloy: if you don't even accept to talk to one of our ops (especially the one who banned you), i'm absolutely not inclined to help you, personally.
<mcloy> thats the truth. not a blame . its not cross posting or ban evading. its personalism coming from ikonia
<LjL> so you did not cross post or ban evade?
<mcloy> that is my choice. you can ban me for 15 years. i wont talk to ikonia
<mcloy> that my choice
<LjL> sure
<mcloy> are you forcing me to?
<IdleOne> mcloy: We are done for today. Don't make this harder on yourself and us. Come back in 2 weeks.
<mcloy> ok.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<mcloy> iam stoping using ubuntu and its support
<IdleOne> ok.
<IdleOne> I hear arch is good.
<IdleOne> Please part this channel.
<mcloy> redhat
<mcloy> is this channel loged?
<mcloy> :)
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mcloy> great for me
<mcloy> bye.
<IdleOne> bye.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mcloy refuses to accept responsability for not following the rules or ban dodging. Please be aware of history when considering granting access to the channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> I tried working with him, offered him a out, he refused it :/
<StephenS> I love ubuntu
<IdleOne> Awesome. How can we help you?
<ikonia> hi StephenS
<StephenS> hi
<StephenS> I want to become ubuntu op helper
<StephenS> possible
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> look at that, follow instructions. good luck :)
<IdleOne> Please don't idle in this channel StephenS
<Fuchs> (note that he was a bit in a goofy mood in other channels today, might need an eye on)
<IdleOne> noted
<LjL> more like, he's a troll
 * Fuchs puts a deerstalker on LjL
<Fuchs> he has his good moments, though
<Fuchs> just seem to be some phases he goes through. Anyway, off for a bit, have fun :)
 * LjL goes to stalk deer
<mcloy> IdleOne,  iam here
<ikonia> mcloy: you've been told come back in 2 weeks
<IdleOne> mcloy: As I told you earlier. I was willing to unban you had you read and agreed to follow the guidelines. You instead chose to accuse ikonia of having personal reasons for banning you.
<IdleOne> ikonia: I asked him to rejoin just now
<ikonia> ahhh
<mcloy> IdleOne,  ill sure follow the guides
<ikonia> apoloies
<IdleOne> mcloy: first step to redemption is accepting our own failures.
<IdleOne> you did not.
<mcloy> ok..
<ikonia> mcloy: for the recording pm'ing users in other channels with abuse about me won't helpyou
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'm sorry, I'm going to cut you off as I've just had users tell me that mcloy is pm'ing them abuse about me
<mcloy> IdleOne,  i do.
<IdleOne> So, now I will ask you again to wait 2 more weeks and then return here and we can discuss removing the ban at that time. asking in #freenode is not going to help because freenode staff do not get involved in channel issues
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mcloy asked to come back in 2 weeks, instead chooses to pm other users with abuse about me. Unable to participate in channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mcloy> IdleOne,  i request that i have already been baned for a very long time. and its fair enough now to lift up the ban.
<mcloy> and stop all and my self to be personalism. ubuntu is alot biger thing than personalism
<IdleOne> mcloy: request has been processed and declined. Also, stop abusing ikonia and harassing other users.
<mcloy> the ban will be lifted in 2 weeks?
<mcloy> i dont even want to talk to ikonia. how can i abuse her
<IdleOne> We will see in two weeks provided your behavious in this matter improves greatly.
<IdleOne> behaviour*
<ikonia> mcloy: you pm'd a user calling me an asshole and asking to get you unbanned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> mcloy: that is unacceptable.
<mcloy> its been a month. . more than that i think. my behaviour was nice since then. not talking to ikonia is my personal preference
<IdleOne> mcloy: you can discuss this issue with any of the #ubuntu ops, it does not have to be ikonia.
<mcloy> hm. glade to choose you
<ikonia> mcloy: tell you what, come back when you WILL talk to me, because the bottom line is, you are not going back in the channel until you start talking to me/confirming you understand what I'm saying to you
<mcloy> IdleOne,  you just said that if i follow guides. you will remain ban right now. i can promise that. please have some time to rethink. i can come back in some minutes
<IdleOne> mcloy: 2 weeks, no sooner
<mcloy> you said to remove right now. was that a mistake/
<IdleOne> I did not say that
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry - this is unacceptalbe
<IdleOne> I am telling you 2 weeks
<IdleOne> ikonia: I agree. please step back.
<ikonia> IdleOne: a users is stating he is going to ingnore an op, I have no issue with someone else dealing with this, but I'm not going to allow this to continue until it's acklowledged by the user this is unacceptable and stops
<mcloy> thats what i was talking about. not about cross posting . its personalism. IdleOne  now you se
<mcloy> i didnt said anything wrong or vulgure..right..?
<mcloy> IdleOne,  so ..
<IdleOne> mcloy: moment please
<mcloy> IdleOne,  ok
<IdleOne> mcloy: I have to go now. Come back at a later date when you are willing to speak with any one of the members of the ops team including ikonia. Please part the channel now.
<mcloy> IdleOne,  i hope its not cumpulsory to talk to ikonia . as you said i can talk to any op. ill be back in some minutes.
<ikonia> mcloy: lets make this simepl
<ikonia> mcloy: did you cross-post yes/no
<mcloy> or is there any other op available here now?
 * mcloy waits for another op
<ikonia> mcloy: if you don't answer the question, you'll not get this progressed, it's that simple
<MrChrisDruif> mcloy; hmm?
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  hi
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  i asume you saw a bit of the above chat.
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  i was requesting the ban be lifted. its been more than a month.
<MrChrisDruif> Mostly you looked for another op? Have to read back still
<mcloy> il recap
<mcloy> i was baned by ikonia  for cross posting  which i to is just personalism. and i didnt wanted to talk to her.  i was requesting to lift the ban...
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  you can read the rest
<ikonia> mcloy: the channel is run by the operators, if you are refusing to respond to an operator, you won't be allowed back into the channel
<MrChrisDruif> "<IdleOne> [16:05:23] mcloy: request has been processed and declined. Also, stop abusing ikonia and harassing other users."
<ikonia> it's that simple, if you chose to repond and THEN resolve the issues, that's fine
<mcloy> <IdleOne> mcloy: I have to go now. Come back at a later date when you are willing to speak with any one of the members of the ops team including ikonia. Please part the channel now.
<ikonia> I'm more than happy for someone else to resolve the issue, but while you are saying "I will ignore a member of the operators team" - it's not going to happen
<MrChrisDruif> "<mcloy> [16:06:06] i dont even want to talk to ikonia. how can i abuse her"
<mcloy> ture
<mcloy> true
<MrChrisDruif> So I'm not going to interfere here.
<mcloy> whom to i talk to then?
<mcloy> an op i gues. and you are one.
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif, fellow ops are fellows but does that have to do anything with rules and justice? (IdleOne  if you are not away)
<ikonia> mcloy: are you going to respond to me yes/no
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  do i have a right to not to respone to an op stating in #ubuntu-ops that it will increase personalism and i have a right not to talk to ?
<mcloy> injustice
<ikonia> mcloy: are you going to respond yes/no
 * mcloy waits for an op
<mcloy> MrChrisDruif,  do i have a right to not to respone to an op stating in #ubuntu-ops that it will increase personalism and i have a right not to talk to ?
<Tm_T> hi incog
<incog> yes, hello
<incog> mcloy said you were bullying him
<incog> is this true
<Tm_T> incog: we do not discuss issues with third party
<LjL> incog: i'm not sure i see how it's any of your business
<incog> he's my wife
<IdleOne> stupid troll
<ikonia> IdleOne: there is a lot as you said ;)
<IdleOne> heh
<MrChrisDruif> Great, now mcloy starts pm'ing me <_<"
<Tm_T> haha
<LjL> MrChrisDruif: you're not the only one
<Tm_T> MrChrisDruif: just explain what's the deal
<MrChrisDruif> Seems he stopped as I didn't respond ^_^
<mcloy> IdleOne, Daviey anyone changed his mind since then?
<Tm_T> mcloy: have you been following requests of us ops?
<Myrtti> I would prefer if you'd not try to pm everyone who are/were in the channel, there are people here who can't unban you at all even if they'd want to
<mcloy> what requests...?
<mcloy> requests of ops?
<Tm_T> mcloy: I recall you were asked to be back later, much later than just few hours
<mcloy> Tm_T,  just checking for any mind changing
<Tm_T> mcloy: what needs to be changed is your behaviour
<Tm_T> that's the only way you to regain access to #ubuntu
<mcloy> ok. Tm_T  we can start on it
<mcloy> what do you want me to change
<Tm_T> mcloy: first, do not blame others of your actions, second, follow requests and instructions from us ubuntu ops, and if you disagree, discuss it here, politely
<Tm_T> third, you do not, I repeat, you do not ignore ops
<Tm_T> you can disagree, but ignoring an op is something I atleast won't take lightly
<mcloy> hm..
<mcloy> i dont want to talk to "1" op. just... to make thing calm.  i hope that will be ok
<mcloy> iam ready to cooperate.
<Tm_T> it's ok to want to discuss with other ops, it's not ok to ignore
<mcloy> i told you the reason.
<mcloy> any ways. its been 2 months now
<mcloy> can you release the ban
<Tm_T> time doesn't matter
<mcloy> do  you require an oath then?
<Tm_T> what matters, is that you show that I can trust you won't do what caused you being banned to begin with
<mcloy> how can i do that.. oath?
<Tm_T> no oath required
<Tm_T> do you understand you cannot ignore the rules the operators give you?
<mcloy> i thought waiting for 4 hours after 2 months to be part of a comunity would be enough in the first place.
<mcloy> Tm_T,  what you require then?
<Tm_T> discussing here
<mcloy> ok. which part?
<LjL> [21:57:21] <Tm_T> do you understand you cannot ignore the rules the operators give you?
<LjL> you could start by answering that
<mcloy> ok
<mcloy> yes for that
<Tm_T> mcloy: so, do you understand why you were banned?
<mcloy> yup..
<Tm_T> what was it?
<mcloy> cros posting. evading a ban once. ignoreing what an op said.
<Tm_T> and you understand why we cannot allow that?
<mcloy> ofcourse
<Tm_T> did you understand it back then?
<mcloy> crystal..
<mcloy> crystal clear i mean
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> so you violated our rules knowingly, which makes me wonder, what has changed
<mcloy> 2 months remotness from ubuntu is the change.
<Tm_T> so, if I let you back in, you do follow our guidelines and channel rules, and do respect our community
<mcloy> Tm_T,  why do you think prisoners are release when the did crimes knowingly.
<mcloy> Tm_T,  sure
<Tm_T> mcloy: ban is not a punishment, prison time is
<mcloy> hm
<mcloy> ill follow guidelines and rules...
<Tm_T> mcloy: this means, you also listen what any of us ops say, and if you disagree, you come here, and do not act against wishes in our other channels?
<mcloy> ya. i understand that now... didnt knew it before
<Tm_T> !guidelines > mcloy read this while I check something
<ubottu> mcloy, please see my private message
<mcloy> ok
<mcloy> Tm_T,  i already had..
<Tm_T> rereading never hurts
<mcloy> i did that today. i ll do it again if you say so
<mcloy> Tm_T,  done
 * mcloy waits for Tm_T 
<Tm_T> mcloy: ban(s) has been removed, I wish you happy ircing on #ubuntu
<mcloy> thank you.
<Myrtti> mcloy: was there anything else you needed help with?
<IdleOne> mcloy: I'm glad to see things got resolved, if you could part this channel now that would be great
<mcloy> thank you all of you!
<mcloy> can i free add a comment?
<IdleOne> go ahead
<mcloy> before leaving
<mcloy> i might be wrong in many things. lack of knowledge or frustration/panic , but ikonia did became very personal with me.   ubuntu is far more a greater thing than mcloy or ikonia .  the behaviour of a designated operator should not be like ikonia 's . it has happend many times before (as i saw happening with other people and some of my friends) "rude behavriour" (suggestion for ubuntu.)
<mcloy> i could have used another nick or ip and join #ubuntu and no one would know. but i did all that to show something.  .  it was a great talk with you all...          really.
<IdleOne> mcloy: We appreciate your opinion and will take it into consideration.
<mcloy> i wish good for ubuntu
<mcloy> special thanks to all who chatted with me. infact there were so many ops
<mcloy> ba bye!
<Daviey> mcloy: Please make sure there is no reason for you to return :)
<mcloy> not even to say hi?:)
<IdleOne> you can say hi to us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcloy> i was think i have gone quite popular any way. why not stand in elections this winter... ops contest
<mcloy> ok..
<mcloy> ba bye!
<IdleOne> bye.
<Daviey> mcloy: seriously.. people have put faith into you, so don't abuse it.  Please leave now, and be a good chappy.
<mcloy> dont wory.  :) i can take guarantee with all other ops.. except one IF (she gets personal again)
<Tm_T> ...
<IdleOne> mcloy: Going to ask nicely this time, leave this channel.
<bazhang> thats not going to work
<mcloy> i was reply Daviey
<mcloy> repling
<mcloy> see you:)
<Daviey> mcloy: leave please.
<bazhang> mcloy, bye
<Tm_T> oh well,I try continue discussion with him, as clearly work is not done yet
<ikonia> just let it go
<ikonia> he ust wants a platform, screw it
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-27
<barna> Please help on the channel #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, thomas said: !ops: there is a channel flooder in #ubuntu-br if any of you could take care of it
<barna> our bot is not online, channel # ubuntu-ops that is empty.
<barna> tranks again IdleOne !
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu mcloy despite being unbanned for cross-posting yesterday posted the same question in #ubuntu #kubuntu #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mcloy> i am new to irc. i thought my text is not visible in #ubuntu and i asked that to users too. "is my text visible?"  i got no reply and i posted same question in #kubuntu. got no reply. i am banned . any help?
<ikonia> if you are new to irc, your account is 1 year old,
<ikonia> that seems odd to me
<ikonia> mcloy: I explained to you in detail to stop cross-posting, you ignore it and got banned, I explained in more detail, you ingnored it, I explained it again, you ignored it and got banned
<ikonia> you then kicked up a fuss that it was personal, so others explained to you that cross-posting wasn't helpful and to stop
<ikonia> you got unbanned
<ikonia> you then cross-posted again
<mcloy> my brothers
<ikonia> it seems you don't seem to understand "don't do this"
<mcloy> i am new to irc. i thought my text is not visible in #ubuntu and i asked that to users too. "is my text visible?"
<ikonia> you are not new to irc
<ikonia> you have held the account for over a year
<ikonia> you know how to kick up a fuss, pm people, evade bans,
<ikonia> you should be able to understand simple instructions "don't cross-post"
<mcloy> its my brothers. its mine now
<ikonia> I don't know what that means, I'm sorry
<ikonia> I'm also a little concerned that you seemed to do the cross-post 30 seconds after I removed myself from being "/away"
<ikonia> although I may be reading more into that than I should. I admit
<mcloy>  i thought my text is not visible in #ubuntu and i asked that to users too. "is my text visible?"
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't accept that
<ikonia> you know what you are doing,
<ikonia> and you where told if you have any queries/issues ask in this channel, do not cross-post
<mcloy> you are not sorry. you are getting it personally.
<mcloy> stay away from me.
<ikonia> at this point, I'll leave it to one of the other operators to deal with you.
<ikonia> if none of the other operators are free at this time, I suggest you try later
<ikonia> but please don't start pm'ing people again, I'm sure someone will be free at some shortly.
<mcloy> i told you i thought my text was not going in the channel. thats why i did it.    YOU JUST NEEDED A REASON TO BAN ME.
<bazhang> mcloy, lets lose the caps
<mcloy> bazhang,  what now...
<bazhang> mcloy, discuss with me
<bazhang> not via PM please
<bazhang> mcloy, I have a few minutes to discuss this, if you wish.
<mcloy> you can see what i typed above . thats the truth. what else i can say...
<bazhang> mcloy, you wish to use those few minutes productively, yes?
<mcloy> it would be odd to repeat.  i am new to irc. i thought my text is not visible in #ubuntu and i asked that to users too. "is my text visible?"  i got no reply and i posted same question in #kubuntu. got no reply. i am banned . she just needed a reason to ban me. thats all
<bazhang> mcloy, if not, come back at some other time in the future.
<mcloy> bazhang,  hm
<bazhang> ok mcloy then come back at some other time if you just wish to follow the above.
<mcloy> bazhang,  i didnt got any warning or kick before a ban. i asked people "is my text visible"
<bazhang> askubuntu.com is a good alternative mcloy
<mcloy> bazhang,  i didnt understood. what is required?
<bazhang> mcloy, its a website
<bazhang> www.askubuntu.com
<mcloy> can i be unbaned now?
<bazhang> mcloy, NO
<mcloy> you think i did that intentionaly. and its not a mistake and ikonia  was not trying to find the a reason to ban me?
<bazhang> !crosspost | mcloy
<ubottu> mcloy: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ikonia> mcloy: how about I remove the ban from #ubuntu but leave the ban in place in #kubuntu and #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> that will activly stop you from cross-posting the same questions in multiple channels ?
<mcloy> bazhang, ^
<bazhang> mcloy, not going to repeat all the guidelines chat as we did that yesterday. you were originally banned for the same behavior
<mcloy> bazhang,  ofcourse. it was  a mistake.
<ikonia> mcloy: if I remove the ban in #ubuntu you can get support from the primary channel, and thus stop you cross-posting in #kubuntu and #ubuntu-server any more ?
<ikonia> would that be an acceptable way to allow you to use the channel ?
<mcloy> i didnt knew the outcome. can you unban me bazhang ?
 * mcloy waits for bazhang  voice too
<ikonia> mcloy: I've given you a suggestion to get you unbanned from #ubuntu would that work for you ?
 * mcloy nods
<mcloy> ..?
<bazhang> mcloy, I won't unban you at this time. if someone else sees fit to do so, that's their call.
<bazhang> and I have to run now.
<mcloy> because you think i did that intentionaly. and its not a mistake and ikonia  was not trying to find the a reason to ban me?
 * mcloy waits
<ikonia> !idle mcloy
<ikonia> !idle | mcloy
<ubottu> mcloy: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * mcloy is waiting for his matter
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> discussed in pm
<Tm_T> @mark #ubuntu mcloy keep blaming ikonia, lies about details and tries to talk away from the blame
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mcloy> anyone around?
<bazhang> yes
<mcloy> any second thoughts?
<bazhang> about?
<mcloy> the ban
<bazhang> no
<mcloy> plan to?
<Tm_T> mcloy: I said, it wont change anytime soon
<Tm_T> if you keep failing to listen, it will just move further
<mcloy> soon is = ?
<Tm_T> several weeks
<mcloy> is there a ban time policy for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> that bans are infinite until they're resolved
<Tm_T> or whatever happens
<mcloy> no time policy?
<Tm_T> no
<mcloy> how can i resolve my ban then?
<Tm_T> by following instructions I have given to you
<Tm_T> hint: I didn't instruct you to come here at the same day asking about it
<mcloy> you gave me many instruction in the last hours. which relates to resolving the ban specificaly?
<Tm_T> basicly all of them
<Tm_T> in your case, that is
<mcloy> can i request you to be concise?
<mcloy> and specific
<Tm_T> show that you can follow our rules in channels you are not banned for some time, multiple weeks
<Tm_T> and perhaps after that we can return discussing to your unbanning
<mcloy> i do not have busines in other channels. so i cannot spend time there.
<Tm_T> also, you need to show that you take responsibility of your actions and you stop lying or twisting facts
<mcloy> i do take responsibility for my acts, and if theres a conflict of lying. you can point it
<Tm_T> either way, I cannot trust currently you can use our channels without breaking rules and causing unneeded diturbance, thus I am not going to let you in anytime soon
<Tm_T> mcloy: I already did in our conversation in private, did I?
<mcloy> as i told , i do not have busines in other channels. so i cannot spend time there.
<mcloy> prooving my behaviour
<mcloy> how else to resolve
<Tm_T> then give us time, multiple weeks, and perhaps if you are honest and show that you understand things then you might be able to back in
<Tm_T> that is, after multiple weeks
<Tm_T> currently I don't see any other option
<Tm_T> use other support channels in the meantime, like our forums, askubuntu etc
<mcloy> good idea, but only thing i didnt grasped is what will change in those weeks?
<mcloy> how will you know iam honest
<Tm_T> by showing that you can listen instructions to stay away for multiple weeks for starters
<mcloy> how can i not stay away , as i will be baned for those weeks.........
<Tm_T> perhaps I cannot, I think it's my headache, not yours at this point
<elky> He means from this channel.
<Tm_T> ^
<mcloy> this and ubuntu and kubuntu and ubuntu-server
<mcloy> elky,
<mcloy> how would you jugde me when iam not around. i didnt got the intellegence behind it.     (iam asking to improve and as its concerning me directly.)
<Tm_T> mcloy: first thing you need to improve is to stay away from here as requested
<Tm_T> if you cannot follow such a simple request, that's enough
<mcloy> sure.
<mcloy> but i was here as its for ops and user channels.  to resolve the issue.      iam not here offtopic
<Tm_T> yes and we won't be discussing your matter until several weeks
<mcloy> and iam not forcing anything. just trying to understand . what is the strategy to resolve.
<mcloy> how weeks will help. iam wiling to obey.
<Tm_T> also when we possibly eventually return to discussion, please, please, stop blaming ikonia, and all the other points I already gave you in private
<mcloy> tell me when ill blame him again
<Tm_T> mcloy: let's call it a simple test if you can follow instructions
<Tm_T> mcloy: you keep saying you're banned only because of ikonia making it personal
<mcloy> may i SuGgEsT a way?  unban me and moniter for some time. you can anytime ban again.         if you have a better way to resolve. iam willing to cooperate
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> you will not be unbanned at this time
<Tm_T> I repeat, you will NOT be unbanned at this time
<Tm_T> you are already banned again
<mcloy> ok. its your choice. but tell me how to resolve. (time of weeks will not help resolve the issue.)
<Tm_T> mcloy: I already said to you, show me that you can follow simple request of being away several weeks
<Tm_T> that's first step
<LjL> 1) come back in a couple of weeks, not before
<mcloy> how would you jugde me when iam not around. i didnt got the intellegence behind it.     (iam asking to improve and as its concerning me directly.)
<LjL> 2) when you come back, stop blaming and ignoring ikonia
<LjL> that's the steps
<mcloy> LjL, ^
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> mcloy: anything unclear still? (:
<mcloy> it will be odd for me to repeat
<mcloy> how would you jugde me when iam not around. i didnt got the intellegence behind it.     (iam asking to improve and as its concerning me directly.) may i SuGgEsT a way?  unban me and moniter for some time. you can anytime ban again.         if you have a better way to resolve. iam willing to cooperate
<LjL> mcloy: your question makes sense, but let me put it this way, since we cannot judge people when they're not around, should we never ban anyone?
<Tm_T> mcloy: I can judge that you were able to follow the first step
<LjL> mcloy: after all, as soon as they're banned, we can't "judge" them anymore
<Tm_T> mcloy: I can also judge your response when we return to the discussion then after we have passed those several weeks
<mcloy> yes. so wasting some more weeks of mine  plus 2 previous months of ban would be  a better way to resolve?
<Tm_T> or anyone of us ops
<Tm_T> mcloy: it's better than letting you in yet again rightaway without you showing you can follow any instructions
<mcloy> there are certain qualities of a person that makes him op. e.g handle channel abuse. do justice and be reasonable. if you are stubburn and cosistent on you decision. its better for me to part and make milliions of ubuntu users - 1 .
<LjL> that is your choice alone
<mcloy> guilt / satisfaction / justice is  inside of a person. you can feel it if you want to
<mcloy> LjL,  you and Tm_T   have left me no other
<LjL> the way i see it, if the ops are being stubborn, at least they aren't the only ones who are being
<mcloy> if you see it that way.
<Tm_T> mcloy: I have given you a simple instructions how we can begin resolving this
<mcloy> Tm_T,  that has no logic to me
<LjL> you have an alternative
<LjL> appeal to the IRC Council
<Tm_T> mcloy: neither there is any logic on letting you back in
<mcloy> cross posting was never that sever that it would last 2.5 months
<Tm_T> anyway, if you choose not to follow my requests, I don't see what we can gain continuing the discussion here
<Tm_T> mcloy: you forget your bandodging?
<mcloy> only because you see it that wat
<mcloy> way
<Tm_T> and I repeat, bans aren't for punishment
<mcloy> if you say so...
<Tm_T> also there's no set time for bans, it's often up to the users how long the ban sticks
<mcloy> it is a punishment and harrasment for me
<mcloy> i see it . its not up to me as a user.     iam on decretion of some ops
<ikonia> mcloy: I have given you an option of me removing the ban in #ubuntu only so you can use the channel
<ikonia> keeping the bans in place in #kubuntu and #ubuntu-server so you can still get support in #ubuntu but stop cross-posting in the other channels
<mcloy> if i would be taking options from you. i would have done it yesterday before chating and requestion ops for 5 hours. ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so you're rejecting the option of having the ban removed, fair enough.
<ikonia> I'll leave it as it is.
<Tm_T> sounds fair to me
<LjL> mcloy: if you don't even want to accept to have your ban removed because you have something personal against ikonia, that's only your problem, and there is nothing further to discuss
<mcloy> freely speaking. i dont think ikonia is viable to be an op.  but thats my personal opinion if you dont like my view
<mcloy> ofcourse. everyone is afraid to step a fellow op. despite injustice happens
<Tm_T> mcloy: you can express that with lenghty argumentation to irc council if you wish
 * mcloy nodes
<mcloy> LjL,  i just didnt wanted my matter to be resolve by ikonia
<mcloy> that is a choice i have.
<LjL> yes, it's a choice you have
<mcloy> it can be any other op
<LjL> and it results for now in you staying banned
<LjL> choices have consequences
<mcloy> i know..
<LjL> so, come back in a couple of weeks, *or* appeal to the IRC Council
<LjL> that's where it's at
<mcloy> iam happy today. and was yesterday.
<LjL> and it won't change
<mcloy> as i told Tm_T   its not just about ban. its about justice and making ubuntu better.       i have many ips. and can change nick. chatting in ubuntu is not a big game for me..  but i didnt
<mcloy> i am not happy to see who became operators of #ubuntu .
<LjL> mcloy: then if you think there is something wrong, the right venue is a mail to the IRC Council, where you can expose your thoughts in detail to the right people
<mcloy> and this opinion is nutral
<mcloy> theres no use.
<mcloy> on user wont matter
<mcloy> i understand i dont own ubuntu .and its not free for humanity
<LjL> mcloy: you won't know if there's no use until you try
<mcloy> i understand i dont own ubuntu .and its not free for humanity
<mcloy> thats all i will say
<LjL> ok, if there is nothing further (and i don't think there is at this point), please /part for now. you know what your options are.
<mcloy> ya. i would love to see you add a 1 plus to millions of kicks and bans you have me and enjoy.
<mcloy> if it would be upto me. ill stay in ubuntu
 * mcloy claps
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1537 users, 6 overflows, 1543 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1548 users, 6 overflows, 1554 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1546 users, 6 overflows, 1552 limit))
<IdleOne> Guest55695: identify!
<oCean> friend or foe!?
<IdleOne> friend
<Mamarok> it's Pici
<Fuchs> that doesn't answer the friend or foe question!
<Fuchs> ;)
<Mamarok> oh yes it does
<IdleOne> "it's Pici" should answer any questions you may have.
<funkyHat> I had a question about the meaning of life. I suppose you're right.
<IdleOne> :)
<Fuchs> wouldn't he be Guest4242 then?
<funkyHat> Fuchs: a common mistake! 42 is the answer to the "ultimate question", not the meaning of life.
<Fuchs> oh, I thought of the meaning of life as a subset until now. Thank you very much for that update <3
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<ikonia> hi epzil0n
<epzil0n> hi there
<epzil0n> wazup?
<ikonia> can we help you with something ?
<ikonia> I suspect your dns hostname has caused some problems
<ikonia> is there something you need/want from the operator team ?
<epzil0n> Ahh, well int's a bnc and disconnects now and then
<epzil0n> no, don't know why i'm this channel
<ikonia> epzil0n: well, the hostname it's resolving to isn't really going to work in the ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> right but it is offensive and why you got forwarded to this channel
<epzil0n> hehe, ok i'll just change that.. only humor nothing else sry
<ikonia> epzil0n: thanks
<IdleOne> thank you.
<epzil0n> np ;)
<ikonia> epzil0n: if you change it to something without the bad language, you'll gain access to the channel you wanted
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> byebye
<Unit193> He was from #xubuntu
<ikonia> thanks
<ubottu> pgib called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I've asked him to join here
<pgib> didn't know about this chan
<Myrtti> so you had a pastebin link?
<pgib> right. I went into #ubuntu. upon join, pl099 started sending me messages asking what I do, and asking if I could help him with some bank drop.. sounds like he is trying to scam people, or just being really silly. But I didn't want anyone else to get in trouble from him
<IAmNotThatGuy> pgib, can you take a screenshot of the private messages from that person to you and share it through imagebin ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Also, the nick is not registered
<Myrtti> there's a pastebin
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/Uf6fXmzB
<Myrtti> I'll nudge him in pm
<pgib> http://snag.gy/G1QsR.jpg
<Myrtti> alright, thanks, his idle time is 12 minutes so atleast he's not doing it now to anyone else.
<Myrtti> I'll keep my eyes open.
<pgib> yeah, he stopped messaging me one we stirred up commotion with the !op command
<pgib> and now he has quit anyways
<IAmNotThatGuy> Might be a troll
<Tm_T> thar's new
<Corey> Are we "a Ubuntu shop" or "an Ubuntu shop?"
<popey> an
<popey> unless you pronounce it "you-bun-too"
<popey> altohugh even then it sounds odd
<Daviey> I think it's a .. as in 'a pending-trademark-approval shop'
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-20
<bazhang> Genyar seems an awful lot like Lars
<elky> did you note the realname?
<bazhang> he announced it when he changed
<bazhang> ie xyz is now known as  action
<topyli> LjL: good point
<anonymoususer> So...
<anonymoususer> Someone just quieted all of webchat because I said the word damn about five minutes ago.
<anonymoususer> IdleOne: I'm looking at you.
<anonymoususer> Anyone care to arbitrate.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: what you mean by "all of webchat" ?
<anonymoususer> Quiet against *!*@gateway/web/freenode/*
<anonymoususer> Literally.
<k1l_> anonymoususer: it is not all webchats quited. its just you
<k1l_> anonymoususer: and it wasnt idleone it was me
<anonymoususer> No, that's the exact banmask according to #freenode
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: yes, we've had that for ages
<anonymoususer> And the quiet itself was entirely overkill, anyone in the channel could tell you that.
<Tm_T> nothing new in that, and nothing related to you specifically
<k1l_> anonymoususer: and you were acting against the code of conduct and the guidelines several time. even after you were asked to stop that
<anonymoususer> No I was not.
<anonymoususer> I said the word damn once, someone complained five minutes after the fact, and I had no idea what he was talking about.
<anonymoususer> He kept going on about it and I rather civilly asked him to grow up twice.
<anonymoususer> He refused.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: you called anothher user a moron, didn't you? (:
<anonymoususer> Yes. After he refused to shut up about the non-issue.
<k1l_> ok, so when you even dont know that you called someone a "moron" we dont need to talk anymore about that because i see no point in it
<anonymoususer> If he had left it alone, the abuse would have only been directed towards miro.
<anonymoususer> And it would have been over with, as it had been.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: ok, one thing I hold in ubuntu channels is "there's no excuse for bad behaviour"
<anonymoususer> Really?
<Tm_T> really
<anonymoususer> Then perhaps you should complain to the person being inflammatory as well.
<anonymoususer> Unless trolling is held in higher regard as people just trying to keep the peace by complaining  about five minute old "damn" slips.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: yes, but we're not discussing about other people at this time, let's sort your case first
<anonymoususer> Sure.
<anonymoususer> Unquiet me and the issue will be solved. I won't bring it up again, and in the future I'll withold my vulgarities.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: you do understand how your behaviour was hostile to others, right?
<anonymoususer> But I would appreciate people taking this as an obvious indicator some things are best not complained about unless you're an Op asking someone to cease behavior, not just idle complaints about five minute old slops of the tounge.
<anonymoususer> Tm_T: That isn't the issue. The issue is I didn't /ignore him and instead responded.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: your hostility toward others is an issue, no matter what is the cause
<anonymoususer> If that is the issue, you're perpetuating a community where everyone has to sit on the edge of their seat waiting to get quieted for minor offenses.
<anonymoususer> I called him a moron onces.
<anonymoususer> That was hardly a consistent issue.
<anonymoususer> I have been perfectly civil with everyone else there, and with the individual in question other than this one instance.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: I don't say you should be quieted over that, did I?
<anonymoususer> I bevieve that's the implication, yes.
<anonymoususer> I am not an internet user who is intentionally hostile towards others.
<Tm_T> I understand that
<anonymoususer> On the contrary I attempt to do the opposite.
<Tm_T> my intention is to get the quiet off of you too, you see (:
<anonymoususer> As a geek, it's my main form of social contact after all. No motivation to jepordize it.
<anonymoususer> But inflamatory people have a way of raising temperatures.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: in the future if someone's behaviour raises temperature, take a time off or if their behaviour requires op attention please visit this channel
<anonymoususer> In the future if someone wants my behavior changed they need to be an op.
<Tm_T> anonymoususer: that's not how it works
<anonymoususer> Or they need to at least point me to a relevant rule I'm breaking.
<anonymoususer> Not go on about how I'm being uncivil for five minutes before finally saying what I did.
<anonymoususer> By that time I'll be irritated and I can't help them.
<anonymoususer> Also, can someone please point me to a large stack of money. I seem to be running low.
<Tm_T> once again there's no excuse for bad behaviour, so stop building the excuse
<anonymoususer> I'm not exusing it.
<anonymoususer> I'm explaining that if you penalize poor behavior without telling people what they're doing wrong, as was done with this quiet, the environment feels hostile and unsafe.
<anonymoususer> But whatever.
<anonymoususer> I rarely visit IRC, otherwise it wouldn't bug me as much.
<anonymoususer> Guess by the next time I visit, we'll have fourteen different ops anyway. No point in trying to change policy to make sense.
<anonymoususer> I'll just distro hop to avoid ruthless ops.
<k1l_> anonymoususer: to make it short. you accept the CoC and the guidelines when entering the channel. so building an excuss and blaming the ops for your behavioour is in no way appropriate.
<Tm_T> ...and I was removing the quiet
<chu> Had to lay the guilt trip :(
<IdleOne> Even if it had been me who set the quiet. Do you really think that "looking" at me is going to make me remove it?
 * LjL stares at IdleOne
 * IdleOne winks at LjL 
 * Tm_T blinks at IdleOne
 * Pici glares at IdleOne 
 * IdleOne sets mode -q *!*@*
<IdleOne> I can't stand it anymore :(
<Pici> I didn't read the scrollback
<quinn__> So now I've been banned from #ubuntu instead of an "unrelated webchat quiet"?
<k1l_> quinn__: you got a false opinion from our ban management.
<quinn__> What does that sentence even mean?
<IdleOne> your ban/quiet reason doesn't change based on what client you are using
<quinn__> And this is relevant to my query, how exactly?
<quinn__> You know what, forget it. You two piss me off, so I'm just ignoring you and welcoming replies from individuals who haven't shown they have a vested interest in fanning the flames.
<IdleOne> to answer your question, yes.
<IdleOne> you are banned from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> quinn__: FYI all webchats are banned from #ubuntu and then individuals are allowed in as an excemption, the webchat ban has nothing to do with you specifically
<IdleOne> I don't see this changing anytime soon based on your attitude in here this morning.
<quinn__> Apparently that's not the case, since I was using webchat and not banned earlier, and now both webchat and my hostmask are banned.
<IdleOne> earlier you were able to join the channel but not send to channel. now you are not able to join the channel.
<IdleOne> The problem here is your bad attitude towards people trying to help you.
<IdleOne> Anyway, you seem occupied complaining in #freenode so I'll ask you to kindly part this channel.
<Tm_T> quinn__: yes, you are banned, but not as webchat in overall, but you specifically, that's a different thing than our webchat ban (:
<quinn__> Fuck you people. I'll just pop on whilst using Tor sometime this week. My behavior will be the exact same -> completely civil. And you will have solved what exactly?
<quinn__> Exactly.
<IdleOne> no u
<k1l_> just another prrof of how polite and calm he acts. i really dont understand how one can think that attitude would be appropriate :/
<Jimb> Hi, can anyone help me with my username on here? in global op because my nick has been hanging for 5 hours straight after i disconnected from a website chat client.
<Jimb> its not registered , i was about to register it.. but its been in use this whole time
<IdleOne> #freenode can help you with that
<Jimb> thanks
<IdleOne> Jimb: If there is nothing else, please /part this channel
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<FearTheLord> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<FearTheLord> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<FearTheLord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FearTheLord called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<rww> hihi
<rww> elky keeps +qing me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> i think she is obsessed with me and you should fire her
<rww> kthx
<rww> it is clear opabuse which I do not condone at all
<rww> this is harming my right to free speech and there is so much snark i could be making in there right now and can't
<bazhang> rly?
<Myrtti> rww: puhleeze
<Myrtti> if you want, I can mute you too
<rww> bazhang: yes
<rww> bazhang: your dismissive attitude furthers my perception that #ubuntu-ops is an unaccountable cabal
<elky> I have no idea why i muted him.
<rww> clearly it was mind control
<rww> you should get out of Ubuntu while you still can
<bazhang> heh ok
<rww> they've moved on from spyware to psyware
<rww> also, I am still muted in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a travesty of justice, I demand a lawyer
<bazhang> they had me at "Warty"
<elky> I don't seem to be dancing the gangham style, so clearly it's not psyware
<rww> ps shoutout to my peeps in ##club-ubuntu who read logs all the time like totes
 * rww hits bingo on the "#ubuntu-ops ban appeal" card
<IdleOne> enough of that troll
<IdleOne> rww: try sending elky a PM and ask nice like
<rww> IdleOne: okay, thanksd
<rww> sorry for calling you a fascist
<IdleOne> sure
<elky> You haven't mentioned appealing to sabdfl yet.
<rww> you are cool
<IdleOne> you only spoke the truth.
<IdleOne> I can't blame you for that
<Corey> rww: Uh... you feeling okay?
<rww> yes, but elky clearly isn't
<IdleOne> rww: Please get out.
<rww> 21:24:08 -!- mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [-q rww!*@*] by elky
<rww> IdleOne: my issue has not been resolved :'(
<rww> oh now it has
<rww> bai
<rww> i love you almost as much as cheesecake
<rww> (except elky)
<IdleOne> Something wrong with that boy
<Myrtti> don't even start
<tomaw> that was quite interesting
<tomaw> hah, ubottu!ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu ] Review: quiet 'kashminder!*@*' set on Mon Aug 20 18:43:12 2012 in #ubuntu, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=51007
<IdleOne> tomaw: you can ignore that
<tomaw> I have been for some time already it seems :)
<funkyHat> !btlogin
<funkyHat> bah
<funkyHat> Oh. @
<Myrtti> r04r: can we help you somehow?
<r04r> yes I heard you guys hate free speech so I came to check it out
<Myrtti> thanks, now you've seen it, please read the topic :-)
<r04r> bye!
<IdleOne> so rww has two accounts
<IdleOne> ?
<Myrtti> oh?
<elky> no
<k1l_> or it was the free-speech fanclub
<elky> i guarantee you it wasn't rww
<tomaw> just some observer from #freenode
<k1l_> abdullahdean: hi. how can we help you?
<Myrtti> abdullahdean: hello?
<abdullahdean> hi. I am new. what is this channel about?
<Myrtti> exactly what the /topic says
<abdullahdean> what is the benefit of being an operator?
<Myrtti> there are no benefits.
<LjL> why does everyone seem to think there's some particular benefit
<jbroome> all negatives
<abdullahdean> Thank you, I am still learning
<jbroome> this isn't really a chat channel
<IdleOne> if you want to be an op /join #abdullahdean
<jbroome> ##abdullahdean please
<IdleOne> you don't know if he is on topic for freenode
<k1l_> :)
<jbroome> i'll take the odds on "no"
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-21
<FearTheLord> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MiniD said: ubottu: that is very helpful. I always try and use /list
<bazhang> madam in #x
<knome> ыеах
<knome> yeah, i mean
<bazhang> hehe
<knome> no kick?
<bazhang> got him in PM
<knome> okay
<knome> thanks
<bazhang> if he does not respond soon, then
<bazhang> my issue really
<ubottu> In ubottu, madc|SPYnX said:  is there any solution how to monitor if my crontab is running in every 5 min
<ubottu> In ubottu, madc|SPYnX said:  why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k now                there is no warnng why?
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: hi, how can we help you?
<madc|SPYnX> why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k now                there is no warnng why?
<madc|SPYnX> im using 12.04
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: read the topic. this is not a technical support channel.
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: and for the #ubuntu channel i would suggest you re-read the !guidelines and stop spamming your questions to get attention
<madc|SPYnX> ok :/
<madc|SPYnX> someone redirects me here...
<Myrtti> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Myrtti> she can't answer your questions
<Myrtti> when you ask her a question that contains the workd "is", it interprets it as a suggestion for a snippet people can make it to say to other people
<madc|SPYnX> Myrtti, can you anser my question
<Myrtti> those suggestions are forwarded here
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> I'll just tell you to try to read about 'shutdown' and what 'now' means in the command.
<madc|SPYnX> how can i test crontab that will prompt me
<madc|SPYnX> can u give me a sample code that will notify me every 1 min
<Myrtti> you are a bit impatient, did you know that?
<DJones> madc|SPYnX: This is not a support channel, you need to ask in #ubuntu, but don't repeat every minutes, you should wait 10-15 minutes before repeating the question
<madc|SPYnX> ok sorry... :)
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: if there is no further issue with the topic of #ubuntu-ops please part this channel. thank you
<Pricey> elky/IdleOne: Was there anything else going on with rww apart from what is in here/-offopic?
<Pricey> I... I don't understand...
 * Myrtti pats Pricey, don't worry, it's turtles all the way down.
<elky> Pricey, it's nothing to worry about
<Pricey> Hmm...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cloneG said: ubottu: that's cool is it that way for any other country?
<ubottu> seronis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-22
<Hwkiller> Can someone kick guest40874 ? He pm'd me and said he is going to attack my network
<IdleOne> Hwkiller: they are running irc as root. You got nothing to worry about.
<IdleOne> wow, what an unfortunate time to ping out
<bazhang> oh yeah
<Flannel> oh no
<Myrtti> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Myrtti> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<elky> lol
<Myrtti> elky: you should try this too sometimes
<Myrtti> first you sit in your office chair
<Myrtti> then you put a bix mixing bowl, preferably plastic, in your head
<Myrtti> and then spin around!
<Myrtti> WEEEEEEEEE
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I've suggested racing with office chairs here couple times, no luck yet though
<jussi> Tm_T: what about sword fighting on roller chairs, aka xkcd compiling comic style... ?
<Unit193> Tm_T: http://i.imgur.com/rt9AD.gif
<bazhang> <justinbe> Ubantards
<bazhang> troll detected
<k1l_> i muted him already
<bazhang> whoa nice
<chu> Efficiency!
<bazhang> that was less than a second
<bazhang> chu could have gotten a complete brain scan in that time!
<k1l_> i actually looked into #ubuntu and saw that before you posted :)
<chu> bazhang: :)
<k1l_> i hope <andrew__> nurries   is some aussie slangish thing for no worries.
<jussi> k1l_: yep, it is
<ubottu> smartboyhw called the ops in #kubuntu-devel (baltokien)
<Pici> fixed
<FearTheLord> did you know god has the power to kill you?
<FearTheLord> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<k1l> *sigh*
<LjL> did you know that IdleOne has the power to ban you?
<IdleOne> Did you?
<Myrtti> ban you from what?
<LjL> IdleOne: i sure did, since freenode stopped having an "unban yourself" feature for ops by default, i'm very careful about who's in the access list!
<IdleOne> LjL: I wouldn't ban you. I like you're special brand of hooman
<IdleOne> you're???
<IdleOne> your*
<Myrtti> you accidentally a word
<IdleOne> eye did
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-23
<blech_> hi i was told to come here to report person sending me racist ims
<DJones> Hi blech_
<blech_> hi
<blech_> what should i do?
<DJones> What were you sent by kingtut
<blech_> called me asshole and nigger
<blech_> and some more
<DJones> Thanks
<blech_> kingtut1
<blech_> so thats all you need?
<DJones> Yes, thats great, thanks for letting us know
<blech_> tc
<DJones> I suspect that kingtut1 is the same user as dogface/sk00ter/tooltruth
<DJones> And bumdog, has a past history of being offensive/abusive by pm
<k1l_> @mark kinktut1 #ubuntu insulting user per pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> that mus be a very bored one
<DJones> Would you agree it appears to be the same user? If so, there are a couple of bans in place in #u, so will be ban evading due to a change in host
<DJones> They've quit anyway now
<k1l_> yep. i would think its the same user. due to the dyn ip from same provider and the same behaviour
<bazhang> Aw Snap!
<genii-around> He's dead, Jim!
<bazhang> are those real errors?
<DJones> Yep
 * genii-around cackles insanely and wanders back to work
<bazhang> thats insane
<DJones> Chrome/Chromium has a habit of doing that now and again
<bazhang> [ALISONNY] (~YOLOGUYYY@114.221.33.174): YOLOGUY    troll detected
<bazhang> seriously? read the link to me? augh
<DJones> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> Can I suggest changes to that
<DJones> !minimal is The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !minimal is The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IdleOne> !minimal is <reply> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubottu> But minimal already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no minimal is <reply> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<DJones> Purely on the basis that !alternate has been changed to say it doesn't exist anymore
<DJones> And cd's don't exist either
<bazhang> nice
<topyli> i just used minimal yesterday, because the machine wouldn't boot from usb
<topyli> it didn't let me select only the packages i want, it smuggled in unity and ubuntuone and stuff :(
<DJones> Its not one I've ever used, although I think I may have to next time I install on an old machine
<Unit193> Then it seems you did it wrong.  In theory, you can use plop to boot off a USB device.  Checked for a BIOS update that permits you to boot off of USB anyway?
<topyli> its a macbook, there is no bios :)
<Unit193> Hah, everything is out the window with those. :D
<topyli> anyway, it's entirely possible i did something wrong, but i didn't select anything during the installation. i then used aptitude to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop but still had "ubuntu" as a session option in gdm, and unity and friends were there
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-24
<bazhang> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, GridCube said: !boot-repair is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<genii-around> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<genii-around> I'd like to change it to this:
<genii-around> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<genii-around> Any comments, suggestions, criticisms?
<genii-around> I'll change it in 7-10 minutes if no one has any objections or modifications to make before then :)
<DJones> Possibly specify Ubuntu 12.04 rather than just Ubuntu (based on this line on the wubiguide -> With Wubi, our officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows, you can install and uninstall Ubuntu easily and safely. For 12.04 LTS only.)
<genii-around> So then perhaps:  Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<DJones> Looks good to me
<genii-around> Although 12.10 and 13.04 also have wubi.exe at their respective http://releases.ubuntu.com/ pages   but i suppose we don't need to advertise that
<LjL> or are Windows 8 Certified UEFI computers incompatible with Wubi?
<DJones> Wasn't wubi announced as having been officially dropped for 13.04
<bazhang> yet it's on the dvd
<genii-around> DJones: I asked in #ubuntu-devel, they said it's still planned to be included
<DJones> At times, I don't think the left hand knows what the right hand is doing in the Ubuntu world
<genii-around> ( although I had heard the same about it being dropped )
<DJones> I'd seen a few reports of its demise, followed by others suggesting it would be back, stronger and better for 13.10/14.04
<genii-around> LjL: Yes, they are incompatible. It's recommended to install the regular way for those, off the DVD
<genii-around> Changed.
<DJones> This what set off the Wubi RIP celebrations https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/036993.html
<genii-around> Oddly, it was he who told me in -devel the opposite
<genii-around> <slangasek> genii-around: it was released with 13.04, but has been de-emphasized on the website due to the lack of support for Windows 8 / SecureBoot      me: OK, thanks. Will it be in Saucy ?     <slangasek> genii-around: I expect it will be; there seem to be developers committed to keeping it in working order
<DJones> I think that was the problem, nobody was supporting it up to 13.04, I guess the threat of dropping it has prompted people to come forward
<bazhang> troll detected
<genii-around> bazhang: Reminds me of the one in -irc a while back saying they love everyone, calling Pici maam, etc
<bazhang> genii-around, hehe yeah
<bazhang> although I remember it as "is Pic i a bot?"
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-25
<bazhang> blueskaj is not helping
<bazhang> a bit disappointing, really
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [sere] (~sere@99-32-84-195.lightspeed.ftwotx.sbcglobal.net): sere   continually contesting being called for offtopic, claims some kind of longevity karma
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> you probably don't need to add the hostmasks and stuff as long as you've got the nickname right
<Myrtti> IIRC
<k1l_> yep
<peyam> knome: yes?
<knome> peyam, hello
<peyam> Hi :)
<knome> peyam, there might've been something lost in the way, but for me, your attitude came out wrong
<peyam> I just use to type fast. but I m totally calm. :)
<knome> peyam, also, while it might've been an accident, you talked about the unity dash
<peyam> yeah. He said he installed ubuntu.. or maybe I red wrong
<knome> that's easily fixed. calm down, read what people say, and think what you reply
<peyam> :)
<knome> please
<peyam> offcourse
<peyam> see you in the offtopics
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !mathishardletsgoshopping is <alias> xy
<elky> someone mind distracting this -ot convo?
<elky> ok someone want to do more than distracting plzkthx
<elky> thanks topyli
<topyli> was starting to annoy me too :)
<elky> and you didn't make the mistake of talking earlier
<elky> he doesn't seem to go away when ignored :-/
<topyli> nope
<elky> and crappy connection doesn't dissuade him either
<k1l_> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<k1l_> its the "sudo" group since 12.04 fpr the sudo privileges
<Myrtti> lhave, nalioth: in case you've not noticed, you're not identified to services
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-19
<bazhang> * [Robbie] (~Rob@93-44-60-19.ip95.fastwebnet.it): Rob
<bazhang> anyone familiar with that IP?
<rww> already checked, just came up with various instances of him
<rww> one of which was a Comcast address, but I assume that was someone else
<bazhang> ok thanks. I thought we had a factoid refuting what he was asking
<bazhang> lordie
<elky> any minute now
<ikonia> ....I think not......
<rww> elky: nah, he'll try to join #poobuntu-cops instead of here
<elky> lol
<bazhang> hahaha
<bazhang> * [FamilyFriendlyHa] (~asshat@173-24-135-10.client.mchsi.com):
<rww> yeah, they changed their nick from asshat at someone's request earlier
<rww> asshat1, even
<valorie> at least they were being honest, right?
<rww> oh
<rww> valorie
<rww> <loco hat>is there a page somewhere with kubuntu promotional materials?
<bazhang> haha
<rww> like flyers and what not
<valorie> um, I think so -- searching
<Flannel> SU?
<bazhang> get ikonia to ddos him with flyers
<valorie> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-promo
<rww> Anything with newer branding and that doesn't mention 6.06 ;)?
<valorie> oh my
<Flannel> rww: have you checked SU?
<rww> (also, the poster in that repo didn't compile for me)
<rww> Flannel: no, because I only just managed to expand SU
<Flannel> oh sorry
<Flannel> Well, you should've asked :P
<ikonia> whats SU ?
<rww> ikonia: spreadubuntu
<ikonia> oh
<Flannel> (I don't know what's on there for Kubuntu, but it'd be a good place to check)
<valorie> there is good KDE promo stuff
<valorie> and some kubuntu stuff on Spreadubuntu
<rww> that might be useful too, if you have a link
<rww> looking on spreadubuntu now :)
<valorie> I'll get the kde stuff
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Promo/Material
<valorie> www.kde.org/stuff/clipart.php
<rww> thanks
<rww> might end up taking one of the SU flyers and updating it a bit
<bazhang> jono has no nick protection? seriously?
<rww> yes he does...
<bazhang> * jono is now known as Guest96931
<rww> which is a demonstration of how he does have nick protection...
<bazhang> the /whois says jono bacon
<rww> he has nick protection. he doesn't have a sane reliable authentication method configured.
<bazhang> heh ok
<Flannel> anyone could put "jono bacon" in their whois :P
<bazhang> thats shocking to me
<bazhang> like esr asking for help with something simple in #xubuntu
<valorie> mmmm, bacon
<Flannel> bazhang: Don't read RFC 3514
<bazhang> Bake&
<valorie> lol
<bazhang> Flannel, ok
<rww> bazhang: if i recall correctly, sabdfl has forgotten his NickServ password at least once
<rww> Canonical employees are humans too :3
<bazhang> hilarious!
<rww> except for popey, he's a robot
<bazhang> well ofc
<valorie> I have it set up in konversation and again in the BNC
<elky> he's an elvis droid
<popey> \o/
<elky> fuelled by marmite
<valorie> !
<valorie> what a terrible thing to say about a person!
<Flannel> the marmite bit?
<popey> It's all true
<valorie> foul stuff
<popey> lies
<valorie> well, I haven't done a comparative test vegemite/marmite
<valorie> yet
<elky> oh no, you said the v word
<valorie> but I've tasted black sausage, and haggis
<valorie> and lived
<bazhang> try snake's blood soup
<valorie> oh, my god
<popey> mmmm black pudding
<popey> well, technically.. "food" mmmmm
<valorie> elky: this is all your fault!
<bazhang> or for lighter fare, congealed pigs blood on a stick
<rww> if we wait long enough one of the northern europeans will mention lutefisk
<valorie> that I've not tasted
<bazhang> looks like a popsicle, tastes like blood!
<valorie> pickled herring, yes
<valorie> no Surströmming either
<jussi> nor I, and don't intend to
<valorie> which one, jussi?
<jussi> potentially though, we should continue this conversation in some -offtopic channel
<valorie> pickled herring was good
<jussi> valorie: lutefisk
<valorie> ah
<valorie> sounds vile
<ubottu> exported called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> muted
<k1l_> made trouble with his own 4 clients
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> hello john3213
<Pricey> @btlogin
<popey> Pricey: Why do you use backward question marks⸮
<Pricey> popey: Because I can't afford a license to the alternative.
<popey> 12 Points. You are through to the next round.
<bazhang> <Node_448> i got cancer from using nouvea drivers
<IdleOne> wtf why u being such a d about the effin words
<IdleOne> seems pretty clear that these acronyms, abbreviations and obfuscations should not be allowed in any ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> enforcing it is left up to the ops of the individual channels. Common sense is what dictates to the ops how to enforce the language guidelines.
<IdleOne> I really really hope that we never have an "official" list
<h00k> I'd edit IdleOne to be on it :(
<h00k> IdleOne
<h00k> NO SWEARING h00k
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I luv u2
<h00k> ;)
<tsimpson> we've had the discussion over having a list of disallowed words, it's just not realistic to maintain such a document
<IdleOne> Not only is it not realistic, I think it would be silly of us to even think of trying
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> also, hi
<IdleOne> There is no such list precisely because we want ops to use common sense and not follow the letter of the law.
<IdleOne> s/not follow/not always follow/
<Pricey> IdleOne: You seriously don't think words like "dictator" should be used anywhere, yet you just used the word "dictates".... I'm not sure that's consistent.
<IdleOne> Pricey: my use of the "d" word was not to replace dictator
<IdleOne> This is why we use common sense, intent is 99% of text
<Pricey> IdleOne: I honestly can't tell if you're being serious or not.
<Pricey> IdleOne: sabdfl is an acronym where the d stands for dictator.
<Pricey> Is that allowed?
<IdleOne> Pricey: My intent was to obfuscate "dick"
<IdleOne> see how that d word is no longer a nice word
<Pricey> Dick's a good friend.
<Pricey> His parents call him Richard.
<IdleOne> I have no issue with the word dictator itself, but I do have issue if it is used to insult someone.
<IdleOne> clearly its use in sabdfl is meant as tongue and cheek
<Pricey> Oh so it's alright when it's a joke, totally wrong otherwise.
<IdleOne> yes, intent.
<IdleOne> if you mean to call me a dictator because I enforce the guidelines of the community we are a part of, then yes it is not ok.
<Pricey> Even if it is being used in a purely descriptive manner?
<IdleOne> this is where common sense comes into play
<Pricey> 19:26:55 <+IdleOne> if you mean to call me a dictator because I enforce the guidelines of the community we are a part of, then yes it is not ok.
<IdleOne> this is why we should not have a list of banned words
<IdleOne> Pricey: again it all depends on the intent
<Pricey> IdleOne: So we can't say things like 19:26:55 <+IdleOne> if you mean to call me a dictator because I enforce the guidelines of the community we are a part of, then yes it is not ok.
<IdleOne> Now I don't know if you're joking or not
<Pricey> A few moments ago you suggested that it is not ok to call someone a dictator for enforcing the guidelines.
<Pricey> Then you say that it is ok... depending on the intent.
<Pricey> I'm asking you retract the first bit.
<IdleOne> I won't
<IdleOne> and I also won't continue this discussion
<Pricey> Don't you feel like they are contradictory?
<IdleOne> I feel you are being contradictory just for the sake of it now.
<IdleOne> back to my game.
<Pricey> I think there's a big issue here where bunches of guidelines, policies, edge cases etc. are enforced... and THEN common sense is used. I feel we're doing it the wrong way around.
<Pricey> IdleOne: If you feel I've missquoted you over the last 15 minutes then please give me a smack.
<IdleOne> You haven't misquoted me, but you are intentionally not reading between the lines and trying to understand what my intent is. This wouldn't bother me so much if you were not a native English speaker.
<IdleOne> But clearly your mastery of the English language is sufficient enough to know what I mean.
<phunyguy> dictator can be used to compare someone to the likes of Hitler, etc.  That is where the "mean" comes into play.
<Pricey> Yes!
<Pricey> So saying things like "if you mean to call me a dictator because I enforce the guidelines of the community we are a part of, then yes it is not ok" isn't going to get us anywhere. There's nothing wrong with calling you a dictator.
<phunyguy> Pricey, also with sabdfl, the b stands for benevolent.
<Pricey> phunyguy: Well aware.
<phunyguy> "well meaning and kindly."
<phunyguy> well we can't pick and choose sections of an acronym for the sake of argument...
<CarlFK> I am not sure there is anything worth arguing about ;)
<phunyguy> Also Pricey I do agree with what you said about the guidelines, policies, etc, being enforced, then common sense being used.
<Pricey> phunyguy: How do you mean sorry?
<CarlFK> people will say whatever they want.  if someone else has a problem with it, there is a process.  the process seems to work really well.
<phunyguy> I umm...
<phunyguy> what?
<Pricey> phunyguy: I'd like to confirm what you're agreeing with by seeing it in your own words.
<phunyguy> I would rather not jump into all of that right now, but basically blindly following and enforcing guidelines, when there wasn't any malicious intent,
<phunyguy> there is obviously way more, but I would prefer not to discuss that at the moment.
<Pricey> phunyguy: Cool, sounds good to me. Why would you rather not discuss things?
<phunyguy> if I told you that, it would defeat the purpose.
<phunyguy> :)
 * phunyguy wanders off to finish the work day.
<Pricey> Doesn't sound constructive :-/
<ubottu> ntz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-20
<rww> i still don't know what the t-word is ;(
<bazhang> Tchulhu
<Flannel> Why are we trolling the -ops list now?
<rww> because all staffers are trolls
<elky> TIL that putting the internet down to finish paid work is "not constructive"
<phunyguy> ^ indeed
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (fraztanvir)
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (mikey85__)
<Pricey> phunyguy: elky: I was referring to "if I told you that, it would defeat the purpose."
<Pricey> rww: Just because someone doesn't agree with you, doesn't mean they are a troll, aggressive, rude, etc. etc. etc.
<Pricey> It just means they don't agree with you.
<DJones> AH well, bye bye Jono Bacon
<DJones> http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/05/19/goodbye-canonical-hello-xprize/
<IdleOne> Good for him :)
<Pricey> valorie: Have you ever heard the statement "You must be taking the piss?!" ?
<Pricey> It being pretty close to "You're taking the mickey", "You're taking the proverbial" etc. etc.
<Pricey> Oh wow, we have a wikipedia article on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taking_the_piss
<elky> you still get surprised at what wikipedia has articles for?
<Pricey> elky: I didn't think they'd have an article on such a specific phrase and it's origins.
<h00k> woah, jono
<h00k> I missed this yesterday
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, k1l_ said: !vietnam is <alias> vn
<IdleOne> !vietnam
<IdleOne> meh
<IdleOne> !vietnam
<Pricey> !-vietnam
<ubottu> vietnam is <alias> vn - added by IdleOne on 2014-05-20 14:44:21
<IdleOne> !vietnam
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<IdleOne> fixed it
<Pricey> Sneaky.
<IdleOne> I try
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu chenqisu123 <chenqisu123> goodnight gays
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he installed ubuntu in less than five seconds
<bazhang> impressive
<jbroome> pew pew pew
<k1l> wait, now its a corrupted iso? i thought he checked that already
<bazhang> I thought it was installed inside gentoo
<bazhang> his description of grub does not match that of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bazhang: In what way?
<bazhang> <Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: Oh ! I thought custom.cfg would have to be sourced by grub.cfg somewhat
<Jordan_U> bazhang: And custom.cfg is sourced by their grub.cfg, as it would be in Ubuntu (though their grub.cfg is from Gentoo, from whose grub install the Ubuntu iso is being booted).
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> and he wants help using reaver/aircrack
<k1l> he told about his customers when entering the channel
<Jordan_U> No, they don't.
<k1l> now he talks about he got no other usb-drive in his bedroom and hacking wifi etc.?
<Pici> someone who does pentesting for a living should know whether it is illegal or not.
<Pici> I don't remember the last time I saw a VCD.
<Pici> 1998 or something
<bazhang> very common in 3rd world
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Interesting. For use with VCD playing hardware or general purpose computers?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, that would be cd/dvd players
<bazhang> nightmare to rip
<bazhang> <[[lutchy]]> Is there Ubunter Server channel ?
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> super bad news
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<bazhang> is that not the mate of whatever derivative uses mate
<k1l> fyi, the mute on seawolf_ will stay since he does not seem to have any interest to take part in the technical ubuntu support at all.
<k1l> if someone got a different opinion feel free to clear that with him and take the responsibility of him not spoiling #ubuntu with his offtopic.
<tsimpson> quiets should be temporary, if you feel they deserve to be banned and/or removed then you should do that
<rww> Pricey: I'm aware of this :P
<rww> !jono-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> John O'Bacon is the former ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlYk4RlOnJY ) Ubuntu Community Manager at Canonical. When he's not writing blog posts and tweeting, he spends time manufacturing all the bacon on the planet while singing for death metal bands.
<rww> !forget jono-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !jono
<IdleOne> that needs to be reworked in my opinion
<IdleOne> I believe the best person to do that would be rww.
<rww> it said "former", which was actually accurate, so it needed to go
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seawolf_ said: yes, I guess bumbling is overall masochistic, I've had a hard life
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seawolf_ said: my email is miracles.seawolf57@outlook.com
<rww> ubottu: tell Seawolf_ about drink-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seawolf_ said: it is not your own, but it is like it is at that level of significancee
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seawolf_ said: it is hard for me to have feelings
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seawolf_ said: that is behavior I am just learning
<rww> 19:34:42 <rww> @ignore Seawolf_ 100000
<rww> 19:34:43 <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (RepentOrPerish)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (RepentOrPerish again)
<RepentOrPerish> yes indeed god does kill and he will you and send you to hell if you dont repent
<RepentOrPerish> !ops | yes indeed god does kill and he will you and send you to hell if you dont repent
<IdleOne> RepentOrPerish: Could you please stop now
<RepentOrPerish> LjL: yes indeed god does kill and he will you and send you to hell if you dont repent
<RepentOrPerish> IdleOne: unless you repent you will perish
<LjL> i'm serious about what i said in #kubuntu - are you guys QUITE sure that raindog what your designated victim?
<LjL> because i rather think it was the above hfsplus, and that other guy had done nothing
<IdleOne> LjL: that may have been a mistab. I'll look
<LjL> may, eh
<RepentOrPerish> hello IdleOne
<IdleOne> RepentOrPerish: Anything I can help you with?
<RepentOrPerish> ban me
<IdleOne> I would prefer you just left on your own
<RepentOrPerish> ok
<RepentOrPerish> bye
<IdleOne> have a nice day
<mikey85> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/20/%23ubuntu.txt
<mikey85> look at that log
<mikey85> someone get me unbanned on the ubuntu
<mikey85> I was accused wrongly
<mikey85> someone made a nick of me in there
<mikey85> only it is mikey85__
<mikey85> and I was banned by ikonia because of that
<mikey85> she told me I was never allowed in that room and she had banned all my nicks and ip
<mikey85> even after I told her it wasn't me who cussed
<ikonia> look mikey85 stop messing around
<ikonia> you where muted before, you evaded that mute to come in talking about supybots
<ikonia> you then got into a situation where multiple people where abused with bad language, I've explained to you at the last mute how to behave in #ubuntu
<mikey85> === andrex|on is now known as mikey85_
<mikey85> see?
<mikey85> look on the log
<ikonia> I do see that
<mikey85> that was andrex
<mikey85> I'm not andrex
<ikonia> I also see you - you, an identfied user, switching to other users such as slayride
<ikonia> and then using slayride in #ubuntu
<ikonia> it all appears to be "you"
<mikey85> yes, slayride was me
<mikey85> but the that other guy wasn't
<ikonia> so as I said, I'd rather stop messing around playing silly games and just request you find another channel
<mikey85> look at the name
<mikey85> it says mikey85__
<ikonia> even without this last issue, you seem unable to communicate in the channel,
<mikey85> not mikey85
<ikonia> that's a nickname - you use different nicknames
<mikey85> I have 2 nick names
<mikey85> one for my bot room
<mikey85> one for my bot on my channel
<ikonia> ok,
<mikey85> and this one
<mikey85> that's all
<ikonia> so again I believe you
<ikonia> but even before this issue you appear to struggle to communicate in line with the channels
<mikey85> ikonia, should I be judged wrongly? Do you really need to rid me on this server?
<mikey85> Am I that bad of a person that I should be judged :(
<ikonia> I have no interest in getting rid of you on this server
<ikonia> you are free to use any of the other channels on the server
<mikey85> but why would I be banned?
<mikey85> for what purpose?
<mikey85> everyone has seen the log
<ikonia> you where already banned/muted
<mikey85> I went in unknowingly with a question
<ikonia> you evaded that ban/mute and tried to use the account slayride also
<mikey85> how did I evade?
<mikey85> there is no evasion to an ip ban of a channel
<ikonia> mikey85: lets keep it simple
<mikey85> ikonia, I want to be unbanned and unmuted
<ikonia> I know you do
<ikonia> and I did that yesterday, but you again caused a problem, so got re-muted
<mikey85> I caused no problem that I am aware of
<ikonia> and then again today you evaded the ban and tried to use the nickname slayride to also evade the ban
<ikonia> I spoke to you in a reasonable ammount detail about it
<ikonia> so I'm not sure how you can be unware of it
<mikey85> by people imitating my mikey85 name?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> forget that
<mikey85> what about their justice?
<mikey85> what justice is this?
<ikonia> lets say "I belive you" on that
<mikey85> ok
<ikonia> did, or did I not explain to you how to use #ubuntu the other day, then remove the mute
<mikey85> yes you have, and I haven't helped in there since
<mikey85> I tried to help people in the beginning
<mikey85> I admit that
<mikey85> and I admit I was wrong for misusing that kind of help
<mikey85> But still, there is no justice in ban/muting me for an error that many have made, I am sure
<ikonia> apologies, I don't understand ?
<mikey85> can you take me off of ban and mute please? I will only ask Ubuntu help
<mikey85> I will not misuse the help of that room by asking help for other things
<ikonia> but we spoke about this - I took you off the mute and you carried on
<mikey85> carried on with what?
<ikonia> your behaviour
<mikey85> what behavior?
<ikonia> if you hold on for a moment, I'll get it all together to be clearer
<mikey85> the only behavior that was terrible was me being impersonated
<ikonia> rather than working on previous discusion logs
<ikonia> can you hold on for a moment, so I don't sell you short
<mikey85> yes
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> ok, so I spoke to you about how to use #ubuntu, after I muted you after a little bit of noise in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> remember that ?
<mikey85> yes
<ikonia> ok, great
<ikonia> I removed the mute then you rejoined #ubuntu correct ?
<mikey85> the same day? Also the noise was me helping people with computers like others were doing as well
<ikonia> you where not helping
<ikonia> that's one of the things we spoke about
<mikey85> so if that is noise, then forgive me for helping at all
<mikey85> I was helping with computers
<ikonia> you explained to me that you had no idea what ubuntu even was, and I clarified you should not help unless you know what you are doing
<ikonia> do you remember that ?
<mikey85> I understand that. But hear me out please. I helped because people in there needed help with computers and computers are my strong point
<mikey85> How then should I plea?
<ikonia> please let me finish
<mikey85> can I not be unban and forgiven?
<mikey85> go ahead
<ikonia> so you remember being explained to that as you told me - "I don't even know what ubuntu is" you should not help until you know the answer to a question for certain
<ikonia> remember that discussion ?
<mikey85> Yes, and I haven't
<mikey85> I helped with what I knew
<ikonia> ok, thats great
<mikey85> if you keep me on ban, that is a burden that I shouldn't have to bear. How then can I receive help on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> however you did start pm'ing me and from what I can gather other users complaining about people such as daftykins
<ikonia> saying he couldn't help, he was rubbish, and if he could help there would be no people asking for help in the channel
<mikey85> Was I incorrect? He tried to help on an area he knew nothing about
<ikonia> so I asked you not to cause a problem with bad help in the channel AND explained what you need to do to use the channel, and you started randomly pm'ing people in the channel calling other people names
<mikey85> He was helping on a partdisk
<mikey85> ikonia this is too much of a burden for me
<ikonia> I can appreciate that
<mikey85> How can I use the channel?
<ikonia> apologies if I'm dragging it out, I'm just trying to be clear
<ikonia> to use the channel, you need to stop doing the opposite if what you are doing
<mikey85> ok, but if I pm you, that is my own thing. I wont pm you from the channel though
<mikey85> If I'm not in there, I shouldn't be banned if I just want to speak to you :)
<ikonia> stop helping / trying to help with things you know nothing about (you'll get better as you understand more) stop making offtopic comments/discussion in the channel, stop pm'ing users with random insults, listen to the ops when they tell you to do something (or other members of the channel) - don't evade mutes, don't do things you've already been told not to do
<mikey85> ikonia I can feel some tention here
<ikonia> after I patiently went through this with you - I find you are still causing a problem with rww in pm trying to evade mutes/get around them
<ikonia> there is zero tension, I assure you
<mikey85> no, there is
<mikey85> I am not pming anyone
<mikey85> How do I evade a mute? hmmm?
<mikey85> ikonia, I appreciate you flirting and all but........ I was not evading
<IdleOne> I think you are done here now
<mikey85> idleone I feel though that I do need a bit of justice :(
<mikey85> was justice served :(
<IdleOne> yes, you are not going to be unbanned at this time. come back in a week or so when you have had time to think about how your actions effect the users of the channel.
<mikey85> ikonia was suppose to have dinner with me :(
<IdleOne> until then please leave this channel and stop harassing us
<mikey85> I think she's mad because we didn't eat steak at the steakhouse :(
<mikey85> who am i harassing, my dear friend?
<mikey85> I just watched justice turn in the hands of the wrong doings
<IdleOne> right now you are harassing ikonia with silliness about imaginary dinners
<mikey85> lol, awwww but she likes the steakhouse :(
<IdleOne> justice has been served in favor of the users of #ubuntu who want to use the channel properly
<mikey85> well, I can see you waste no time
<IdleOne> you clearly just want to mess around.
<IdleOne> Please leave.
<mikey85> well, after justice being served, I feel I should
<mikey85> just like you served justice wrongly, so shall I
<mikey85> let there be justice
<mikey85> as for you ikonia, you really don't beat around the bush. I think she likes me, that's why she does this
<mikey85> How else would I be wronged?
<mikey85> ;)
<IdleOne> ikonia: hope you were done. I saw no positive outcome.
<ikonia> apologies, something important/personal came up
<ikonia> didn't mean to leave him dangling
<IdleOne> no worries. You took plenty of time to clearly explain.
<IdleOne> he had no intention of being anything but a waste of time
<ikonia> it wasn't a good explination
<ikonia> but I also feel it wasn't honest,
<ikonia> based on what's just happened in -server while I was away I suspect this user is trying to be a problem, rather than the accidents/that are happening, but I appreciate it's not popular at the moment to say that
<ikonia> apologies thought, didn't mean to quit half way through trying to explain, however it was important, I wouldn't just walk away intentionally
<IdleOne> I don't think you quit half way through.
<ikonia> well, I did, I had to step away
<IdleOne> the explanation for why he was banned was clear.
<IdleOne> and then they took it to -server to continue being a problem
<Unit193> (And -devel.)
<ikonia> yes, but at the time I wasn't %100 sure it wasn't just a users missunderstanding the previous conversation/explaination of the rules,
<ikonia> (I'm confident of it not being a missunderstanding now)
<IdleOne> I don't see why we should be expected to spend our time explaining things to people who obviously have no intention to be productive
<ikonia> yes, but I didn't know at the time if it was a genuine "I don't get it/didn't know" rather than "I know what I'm doing and playing dumb"
<ikonia> it was the complains from people in pm from him that where people I trust that made me seriously doubt it,
<ikonia> either way, I think it's been proven now he knows what he's doing,
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> for the record I've not banned him from any other channel or spoke to him outside of #ubuntu so I don't know why he's suggesting I'm trying to get him banned from every other channel (whatever that range is)
<ikonia> beyond trying to be a problem
<hggdh> ikonia: as far as I can see, your tried to reason. Also, as far as I can see the user was not really honest
<ikonia> hggdh: that doesn't seem to matter any more
<hggdh> ikonia: it does, for me.
<ikonia> well, it does for me,
<ikonia> good night
<hggdh> although people can always complain and nit-pick, of course. But that is part of the game, I guess.
<ikonia> I don't find it part of game
<ikonia> but must dash, good night
<IdleOne> night
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-21
<ubottu> F40PH called the ops in #ubuntu (unless ye repent ye shall all perish)
<F40PH> !staff | repent or perish
<F40PH> !ops | !staff | repent or perish
<ubottu> !staff | repent or perish: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> F40PH called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (!staff | repent or perish)
<Corey> That's... about enough.
<Corey> F40PH: Please /part.
<k1l_> <ActionParsnip> wheatthin: in Trusty you can use sudo with GUI apps. They fixed it with polkit
<k1l_> is this right? i thought gksu is used now
<IdleOne> not sure, but Actionparsnip is very good at what he does so I would trust him
<Jordan_U> k1l: IdleOne: I've heard the claim made many times, asked for a source many times, and have never recieved one. I think people are interpreting gksudo not being included by default to mean that sudo for GUI is now safe, when in reality all it means is that Ubuntu no longer ships any .desktop files calling for gksu, becaude *those apps* now use policykit, and thus don't need to be run as root. An official statement either way ...
<Jordan_U> ... would be great.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: Thanks for clearing that up
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You're welcome.
<IdleOne> so basically if an app requires sudo for a user to accomplish a task it will ask for the users password?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Of the GUI apps installed by default that will prompt you to escalate their privilages, all of them use policykit rather than sudo or gksu to do so. Nautilus will never promt you for privilage escalation, it will just fail if more privilages are needed. "sudo nautilus" may or may not be "safe" (not breaking ~/.ICEauthority).
<IdleOne> ok, thanks again.
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu Guest35724 Posted a link advertising their book, was asked not to post such spam again (i.e. they now know it's not OK to do so again).
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<wilhelm1> wilhelm has been banned
<wilhelm1> I requested support.
<Jordan_U> wilhelm1: You also made many offtopic comments, after being asked not to multiple times.
<wilhelm1> you did?
<Jordan_U> wilhelm1: I don't understand your question.
<wilhelm1> I don't?
<wilhelm1> Download ubuntu to go request support.
<wilhelm1> The rc.local doesn't run.
<wilhelm1> Jordan_U: If you are a bot trying to make some point all that needs to be done is work for me.
<wilhelm1> Working for me is a win/win.
<Jordan_U> wilhelm1: If you'd like your ban removed, please come back when you can communicate reasonably and convince us that you will actually follow the channel's guidelines in the future. Until then, it will stay.
<wilhelm1> Jordan_U: If you are damaged , tell me what did the damage and why.
<wilhelm1> I shall judge.
<k1l> !guidelines | wilhelm1
<ubottu> wilhelm1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilhelm1> I see this sort of thing all too often.
<wilhelm1> Some ill intent does the damage and then the damaged cannot explain what happened.
<k1l> please stop the trolling and come back if you really want to take part in the ubuntu community.
<wilhelm1> A community is not just a ban trap k1l
<wilhelm1> A community shares common goals.
<ikonia> wilhelm1: is English your native language ?
<wilhelm1> Let me guess k1l you think you are the devil?
<ikonia> wilhelm1: is English your native language ?
<hggdh> wilhelm1: indeed. Like, for example, following the guidelines. Which, right now, you are not really keen on doing
<wilhelm1> Support was asked for.
<ikonia> wilhelm1: lets try to be basic in communication,
<ikonia> wilhelm1: is English your native language
<ikonia> (or first langauge / main language)
<wilhelm1> shooby clear?
<ikonia> wilhelm1: is English your native language
<ikonia> it's a simple question
<wilhelm1> shooby clear?
<wilhelm1> simpler
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops wilhelm1 made every attempt to communicate with him - ignored it, continued to be a random
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<wilhelm1> Sharon Gazi asked for WiVi support.
<k1l> wilhelm1: stop it. go somewhere else to play the funny or annoying guy.
<wilhelm1> In the midst of lectrick storms.
<wilhelm1> Where to go?
<k1l> quakenet
<wilhelm1> I don't go on quakenet much.
<wilhelm1> Where is the Deus Ex nameless net.
<wilhelm1> These bots keep trying to hack my brain.
<wilhelm1> No joke.
<wilhelm1> Fucking peices of shit.
<wilhelm1> It amounts to become the living lamb.
<wilhelm1> k1l: They use triangulation.
<wilhelm1> psycho 'trist'
<wilhelm1> Worthless piles of shit.
<wilhelm1> I hate robots.
<wilhelm1> So what shall I do about it k1l ?
<wilhelm1> I am JESUS CHRIST
<wilhelm1> neo represents aspects of Jesus Christ
<wilhelm1> thats what it amounts to
<wilhelm1> robots
<wilhelm1> Eventualy all, 'shooby clear'
<wilhelm1> Ask cyagnus if it needs support.
<wilhelm1> Similitude is the true form of flattery.
<wilhelm1> From an external perspective these psycho 'trists' cannot know
<wilhelm1> They are testing a hypothesis.
<wilhelm1> Will he kill or will he take the cross
<wilhelm1> simple calculations reveal a lot
<wilhelm1> The Dangers of Playing God...It's No Secret
<wilhelm1> I am the danger.
<wilhelm1> It's No Secret
<wilhelm1> What can Wolfram Alpha do for those?
<wilhelm1> jared: Do you hear voices?
<wilhelm1> Call up Sharon Gazi
<wilhelm1> Speaking aramaic?
<wilhelm1> All that is seen and unseen?
<wilhelm1> What does David Murry think he is magneto?
<wilhelm1> wilhelm was banned for asking ubuntu to support it's system
<wilhelm1> rc.local doesn't run
<IdleOne> wilhelm1: Please stop this silliness
<IdleOne> Leave this channel now or I will be forced to remove you
<wilhelm1> forced?
<wilhelm1> kernel preempt?
<wilhelm1> just the sum of your code IdleOne ?
<wilhelm1> IdleOne also thinks it is the devil?
<wilhelm1> At what point is Anakin
<wilhelm1> Summa cum laude of psychosys
<wilhelm1> Graduate top of the class ?
<wilhelm1> And then theres some cylons
<valorie> oh my goodness, when does it stop?
<wilhelm1> never, that is the PRIZE :)
<wilhelm1> for goodness sake valorie
<wilhelm1> don't you love me?
<valorie> IdleOne: we seem to have a class one ban evader
<valorie> :(
<rww> hihi
<rww> i see you found my friend i kicked out of #ubuntu earlier
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-22
<daftykins> trpmstr- needs to go, in #ubuntu
<daftykins> trolltastic.
<Flannel> I'm on him
<daftykins> ah, couldn't remember if you had ops :) thanks Flannel
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Ben64> might want to check #ubuntu if anyone is around
<valorie> Ben64: can you say more of why you called for the ops?
<Ben64> are you serious?
 * valorie isn't an op on that chan, so can't help
<valorie> I'm not in the chan
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> massive amounts of flooding by bots
<valorie> damn
<Ben64> all the script kiddies are out of school now
<valorie> well, if no one answers here, please ask in #freenode
<Ben64> they left for now
<valorie> bot flooding isn't welcome anywhere on freenode, so those server ops will help
<Ben64> a couple of them i think i saw got klined
<valorie> they need klining
<valorie> great, so it's being seen to
<valorie> there *may* be server ops here, but it's best to just go straight to #freenode for that sort of stuff
<Ben64> oh ok, i thought channel stuff was left to channel ops
<valorie> it is
<valorie> bots actually attack the server though
<valorie> #ubuntu draws attention from the scriptkiddies and such because it's huge
<valorie> which is the reason I'm not in it
<valorie> :-)
<k1l> its the 0x71 spammer again?
<k1l> i wonder when freenode will actually do something about that
<Ben64> i don't know if they were related
<Ben64> big ol' flood of dumb conspiracies, then a bit later the 71 guy came in
<AlanBell> looks like the paste bot did mute things a bit, including muting ubottu as they were triggering ubottu a lot. They seem to have got bored and gone away
<Ben64> yeah, ubottu should probably be immune to it
<valorie> k
<valorie> oops
<kloeri> k1l: what exactly do you expect us to do?
<AlanBell> ok, unopaste now ignores ubottu
<Ben64> oooh
<valorie> kloeri: reverse flood the spammers!
<valorie> or worse....
<kloeri> great idea
<kloeri> because we all want more spam :)
<k1l> kloeri: how come a group spams freenode while having registered channels on freenode?, for example
<valorie> I've often wished for a way to make their keyboards shock them with every keystroke
<Ben64> AlanBell: how about if a bunch of people paste the same line within n seconds, they all get muted, or the channel goes +m?
<AlanBell> Ben64: yeah, it can do that
<AlanBell> group flood protection, it isn't turned on at the moment
<kloeri> k1l: that doesn't really answer my question
<k1l> valorie: we definatly need the spal-over-tcp device :)
<Ben64> i've been meaning to check out unopaste's source, but i haven't had a bunch of time
<niko> why not detect when same messages comes from various sources and then act differently ?
<ikonia> that functionality existing in the old floodbots
<ikonia> can't expect to port everything in one go
<ikonia> bit of time it will mature
<ikonia> we went from having everything, to nothing to rebuilding a good base in the space of probably 2 weeks
<ikonia> not going to be faultless
<Ben64> i like the irc servers with fancy modes that do it all for you
<ikonia> considering what freenode offers, it's pretty solid/functional
<ikonia> the more you add to it the more to maintain/break
<ikonia> plus channels can do what they want
<Ben64> yeah everything works well, until the bots come in
<ikonia> well, it's just hilighting how good the old floodbots where
<ikonia> they sat quiet most of the time, but when things like that happen it shows their worth
<Ben64> what happened to them?
<ikonia> they where pulled due to licensing requirements
<AlanBell> they were not free software
<Ben64> boo
<niko> ikonia: you could take a look at chantracker ( ismassrepeat method )
<ikonia> niko: as you're one of the bot masters, I'm sure your input would be welcome, I have very little to do with the bot so have not done more than %0.2 research into it
<ikonia> AlanBell appears to have a good starting base/stop gap
<Ben64> wheres the source code at for it?
<AlanBell> https://github.com/AlanBell/Supybot-plugins
<AlanBell> I only did a tiny bit to make it support +q then -q after a delay as a punishment
<AlanBell> didn't really want to kick people who paste stuff
<niko> https://github.com/ncoevoet/ChanTracker https://github.com/ncoevoet/ChanTracker/blob/master/plugin.py#L2942
<ikonia> hello AlanBell
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> hello AlanBell anyway
<ikonia> hello Agd_Scorp
<Agd_Scorp> hello
<Agd_Scorp> ikonia: I was muted in Ubuntu.
<Agd_Scorp> I was banned actually.
<Agd_Scorp> for around 4 months.
<k1l> Agd_Scorp: aka syko aka.... you should be banned anyway
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> yes, you and your many other nicknames are not welcome in #ubuntu
<Agd_Scorp> k1l: I have learnt my lesson.
<ikonia> Agd_Scorp: I'm sorry, we've been through this at least 30 times,
<Agd_Scorp> you told me "come back sometime later"
<k1l> Agd_Scorp: sorry but you came here and told that many times before.
<ikonia> you've burnt your options for the short term
<Agd_Scorp> and I am here now.
<Agd_Scorp> I've waited for around 6 months, goddamn it.
<Agd_Scorp> ikonia: you can keep a watch on me.
<ikonia> you've activly been a problem
<ikonia> you've not waited
<Agd_Scorp> if I behave unaccordingly, then ban me forever.
<ikonia> you are not in the channel - we don't need to watch you
<ikonia> I suggest finding other methods of support
<Agd_Scorp> watch me when I am IN the channel.
<Agd_Scorp> what kind of support?
<ikonia> there is no need
<ikonia> there are other channels - as you know, forums, other internet resources
<Agd_Scorp> please tell me more about these internet resources
<ikonia> no
<Agd_Scorp> what
<ikonia> "no"
<Agd_Scorp> I have waited for 6 months.
<ikonia> you have no waited for 6 months
<Agd_Scorp> you guys promised me you'll unban me
<Agd_Scorp> after some time
<Agd_Scorp> yes I have
<Agd_Scorp> check my record
<k1l> Agd_Scorp: you were in #ubuntu in march. so dont lie to us again that you waited 4 Months
<ikonia> you have been a persistant problem
<ikonia> that is not waiting - that is being problem for 6 months+
<ikonia> Agd_Scorp: lets cut to the chase
<Agd_Scorp> so basically
<ikonia> you can't be trusted to use #ubuntu - you've had 30+ chances, please find other resources in the medium term
<k1l> march 21st to be precise. so dont come here again and lie again. you are making it even worse every time you lie to us
<Agd_Scorp> how do I get help with my fucking ubuntu distribution
<Agd_Scorp> fuck this shit
<Agd_Scorp> your support sucks dick
<Agd_Scorp> hello
<Agd_Scorp> how do I get help
<ikonia> not our problem
<Agd_Scorp> can I use the forum
<Agd_Scorp> what the fuck are you
<ikonia> you can use any resource you are not banned from
<Agd_Scorp> FUCK YOURSELF
<Agd_Scorp> YOUR DAD
<Agd_Scorp> IS A FUCKING
<Agd_Scorp> NIGGER
<ikonia> stop swearing
<Agd_Scorp> okay
<Agd_Scorp> I am angry
<ikonia> or you'll just get banned
<Agd_Scorp> alright
<Agd_Scorp> can I make a request on the forum
<Agd_Scorp> for me to be unbanned
<ikonia> unbanned from irc or the forum
<Agd_Scorp> irc
<ikonia> that would be pointless
<ikonia> we've just told you the status of your IRC ban
<k1l> Agd_Scorp: like i told you months before: ask in the forums or askubuntu or....or....or . but you are banned from the irc support because you still can not behave in a way according to the guidelines and Code of Conduct.
<ikonia> it would most likley get removed and re-directed back to here
<Agd_Scorp> ok
<Agd_Scorp> fuck u ikonia
<ikonia> thanks
<Agd_Scorp> i will rape your daughter
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Agd_Scorp syko and the other nicknames, same old abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> ikonia: trusty = newest LTS
<wilhelm1> yep bazhang
<wilhelm1> What is the commmand to find from which package a binary commaned is installed from?
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Edison18)
<IdleOne> wonder why idoru didn't kill that one
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-23
<hggdh> oh. time for netsplits. So far, not many affected
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu ([asimov])
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> done
<ubottu> owh called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> done
<DJones> 1st trolling attempt was kicked by el k y
<DJones> Looks to have been removed from -ot in the past for posting links as well
<k1l> i am just grep'ing my logs
<k1l> ok, if the bantracker already got autocomplete for that nick,....
<ikonia> DJones: thanks for the trusty correction yesterday, my mind was thinking about something else and my alphabet went out of the window
<bazhang> got superjoe in PM
<DJones> ikonia: No worries, with the short lifespans now I keep having to think about whats still supported
<DJones> bazhang: Do they seem reasonable or irate
<bazhang> DJones, drunk and looking for *friends*
<DJones> Right, maybe they should be in defocus
<bazhang> heheNO
<bazhang> whichever offtopic channel I suggest they will just start making issues
<bazhang> so I suggested none
<DJones> Probably the best policy, rather than transfering the issue
<bazhang> he's taken to trolling multiple other support channels instead
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, IsaacTBest said: !register is not working :/
<IsaacTBest> Ok?
<IsaacTBest> what is this Node?
<Pici> hmm?
<IsaacTBest> OMG
<IsaacTBest> is this disame as the last irc too?
<Pici> This is an IRC channel on freenode.  It is the home of the IRC operator team.
<Pici> Is there something we can help you with?
<IsaacTBest> Oh..
<IsaacTBest> can you tell me how ubuntu start?
<Pici> If you're here because of what ubottu told you, you can feel free to ignore it.
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic should be able to help you with that.
<IsaacTBest> thanks :)
<IsaacTBest> thanks :)
<IsaacTBest> Ubuntu corrupt my windows
<Pici> IsaacTBest: Please keep in mind that #ubuntu-ops is not a support channel. We are here to facilitate issues with the channels themselves.
<IsaacTBest> ok
<hggdh> IsaacTBest: if there is nothing else we can do for you, please /part this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-24
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (TaZeR)
<bazhang> dat
<rww> cat
<elky> hat
<bazhang> !splat
<bazhang> awww
<rww> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <hanratty_abagnal> y do you guys like windows
<bazhang> troll detected
<rww> i am shocked
<bazhang> <shipy> how many socil workers doos ubuntu have
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (shipy)
<ikonia> hello mwsb
<mwsb> Sorry, I changed my user name on this install - it's chu
<ikonia> hello chu then
<mwsb> :)
<mwsb> Alright, that should be fixed now. I'll be back in a second.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: no, !needhelp is <alias> ask
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: no, !helpme is <alias> ask
<Jordan_U> And !ask is gone...
<bazhang> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> Yeah, but somebody knows bot commands in a fashion better than most ops :)
<bazhang> rly?
<DJones> I include myself in "most ops"
<Jordan_U> Was !ask unremoved or am I misremembering it being lost in the great purge?
<bazhang> yes
<Jordan_U> Which? :)
<bazhang> choice a
<bazhang> <{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: what is time?
<bazhang> oooh deep
<ikonia> note agd_scorp/skyo/all the other nicks has yet ANOTHER new account "agd"
<k1l> staff ^
<ikonia> it's not really their problem
<ikonia> more just a heads up for us when the inevitable "hey guys, why can't I access #ubuntu" questio is raised
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-25
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nith1210 said: !multiarch is a new approach to running programs compiled for one architecture on another. This allows you to run 32-bit applications on 64-bit systems (i386 <--> amd64). For more information, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<rww> !multiarch
<rww> !search multiarch
<ubottu> Found: aptitude
<rww> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit doesn't really discuss multiarch.
<rww> aboutGod: Something we can help you with?
<Unit193> Been seeing ^ pop up in many unrelated channels, odd.
<khax> can i get unban pls
<khax> idleone baned me becos i swore whilst being drunk. i am sorry.
<khax> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<ikonia> hello khax
<khax> hi
<ikonia> give me a few minutes and I'll be right with you
<khax> ok
<ikonia> khax: ok, so what's the deal with the abuse/swearing ?
<khax> i swore,i was drunk and it was spontaneous.
<ikonia> yes, I can see a slip of the tounge while drunk is easy to do, but what about the abuse
<ikonia> sending pm's to people calling them cunts etc
<khax> nothing else, i am a fan of ubuntu and want to help others in ubuntu channel :P beeing using ubuntu since 2011 ,so i am ok with my knowledge :D
<ikonia> not questioning your knowledge
<ikonia> just curious to how the odd swear word when drunk turned into personal private and very rude abuse ?
<khax> i am sorry, wont happen again
<ikonia> why did it happen ?
<ikonia> what caused the abuse /
<ikonia> (I'm asking as I don't see anything to trigger it)
<ikonia> I can appreciate the odd drunken swear word, it happens, people slip up, however you appear to have started being very rude to people in pm
<ikonia> so what triggered that ?
<khax> not sure
<ikonia> the swearing in the channel, yeah, I get it, bit of booze fueled, but then randomly pm'ing people in the channel calling them cunts and faggots is well out of line
<ikonia> and you don't seem to be able to see what caused it ?
<ikonia> my concern is that you'll do that again unprovoked
<khax> if im drunk i wont be on my pc ..
<ikonia> ok, so basically the abuse was drunk to
<ikonia> too
<khax> yes
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> so I'll remove the ban, but be warned any more of that level of abuse and you'll just be gone, no discussion, no questions
<khax> ok
<khax> thanks alot
<ikonia> done
<Pricey> khax spends a lot of time pinging me
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu _123Boy bitcoin spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> <gh-p> Can you name me an opensource forum, where those who mention Windows get an insta-ban?
<k1l_> what?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-18
<daftykins> LMNOP_ is beginning to waste my time again - and is nothing but a troll
<daftykins> be ace if he/she could be removed :) might even be the same person as ModelEngine, not sure
<daftykins> anywho please keep an eye out!
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (LMNOP_ time wasting.)
<daftykins> still trolling me.
<k1l> !guidelines > KOKOTKO
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-19
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> handled
<LMNOP> hey just joing ubuntu saying banned
<LMNOP> dunno wut happen restart client
<LMNOP> not sure what the problem is anyone here or no
<k1l> LMNOP: you know what the problem is. playing the innocent doesnt help
<LMNOP> anyway let me know in PM thats fine
<LMNOP> k1l, no i do not
<LMNOP> just going to leave but
<LMNOP> thanks for looking
<LMNOP> but from your statement i think you have something in mind already
<LMNOP> lets have it
<LMNOP> anyway we spoke before was it bazhang again?
<k1l> we had that discussion already. and even you said you will change your behaviour according to the guidelines and Code of conduct. but you did not and you start again with what you think is a funny game.
<k1l> so on that case i will not remove the ban. you know the reasons, because they are the same as mentioned last time.
<LMNOP> ...  i really don't know but hinting around isn't helping
<LMNOP> i'm not asking you to remove it but i sure would like to know
<LMNOP> and 'same reason'
<LMNOP> all seems arbitrary and subjective
<k1l> i explained quite lenghly to you last time what is not wanted in #ubuntu. you said you will change you behaviour. which you didnt
<LMNOP> i dont even have logs to prove
<k1l> so dont blame us ops or other users if you get caught again with behaviour that is not suitable. its your fault.
<LMNOP> you never told me exactly last time either you told me to read and i said ok i used !ops trigger
<k1l> and lying to us that you "will change" doesnt help. you already waisted that chance for now.
<k1l> really?
<LMNOP> i think so hmm
<k1l> you want to play "the innocent" again? should i really make the effort and get the logs just to prove you are lying again?
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/%23ubuntu.html
<popey> near the top
<LMNOP> ok i called daftykins a tattletail
<popey> just talking nonsense
<LMNOP> but last time he called me an idiot
<LMNOP> and i called him a smart aleck is that it?
<popey> people in #ubuntu are either looking for support or giving support
<popey> you're doing neither.
<k1l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/14/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t19:54
<LMNOP> k1l, ok yeah i have that one in scrollback
<k1l> that is from may 14th. so just proven you are lying again to us claiming you dont know why you are banned and what behaviour of you is the issue here.
<LMNOP> popey, well i remember convo
<k1l> you even didnt change the quite message like you said you did.
<LMNOP> yeah i did
<k1l> so i think we are done with you lying and you can leave now.
<k1l> so i think we are done with you lying and you can leave now.
<LMNOP> look i dont care call me names
<LMNOP> i dont care you are being arbitrary and showing much favor
<k1l> @mark lmnop first playing the innocent and trying to get the ban removed. then showing his real trolling again for just waisting time
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (doo-doo inappropriate spamming)
<genii> @comment 67687 Inappropriate spam and hostmask
<ubottu> Comment added.
<daftykins> just an FYI i started getting endless PM spam from blakwire after he couldn't take my humour :)
<bazhang> what humor was that
<bazhang> is mockery the new humor?
<bazhang> ach he quit
<elky> "new"?
<elky> not new for him
<bynarie> may i please be unbanned from #ubuntu? its been like 2 months and i have not went in there and i have not caused any problems
<bynarie> nor do i have any bad intentions
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-20
<svetlana> k1l_: i do not follow the problem in chan
<svetlana> because of this 'please stick off, dear' banter
<svetlana> could you maybe msg the person who is obsessed with startx, please?
<k1l_> svetlana: i hope that is done now.
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> i feel your responses were a little bit repetitive and not sufficiently informative / catalytic, and there was some friction
<svetlana> in such case msg'ing right away works, but once you already did it in channel and the person reacted wrongly, msging him will get bad
<svetlana> gl and all
<Disconnected> hey i need help
<bazhang> with what
<Disconnected> i have a question about the new rasberry linux computer
<Disconnected> i guess that is what it is
<bazhang> try ##hardware
<Disconnected> what is that
<bazhang> a channel
<Disconnected> also there's is a command that i have to use to run alice 2.4 the website is WWW.ALICE.ORG
<Disconnected> it's for school
<Disconnected> andi have trouble with the ubuntu alot of times so i was wondering if someone would help
<Disconnected> so can you
<Disconnected> crap wrong file
<Disconnected> never mind
<bazhang>  /join ##hardware Disconnected
<Disconnected> what's a proxy
<bazhang> this is not a support channel, general info channel Disconnected
<Disconnected> hey
<bazhang> try #freenode Disconnected
<OerHeks> Hi, i get spam in #ubuntu, PM donnel show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://etc
<k1l> from whom?
<OerHeks> donnel
<k1l> ah donnel
<k1l> OerHeks: alright, done. if the user pms you anylonger you will need to report to staff in #freenode, too
<OerHeks> :) Thank you, leaving now.
<loser>  i need help
<k1l> loser: hi. with what do you need help?
<loser> i have a prograam problem
<k1l> this is not a support channel for program issues
<loser> then what is this
<k1l> and if you would not have trolled that much in #ubuntu you could ask there. but you are banned there now due to your missbehaviour. so please see other support possibilities and behave there according to the rules
<loser> noas
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-21
<LjL> so uhm. i don't know if i should make a last attempt to settle this in a less than either abrupt or protocollar manner
<LjL> i will anyway. phunyguy, do you not at all see your actions as possibly an unwarranted attack on me in #u-o?
<bazhang> hi LjL
<bazhang> missed you buddy
<LjL> and IdleOne, do you not at all appreciate how a consistent requiring one party to "behave" and not the same of other, more in-power, parties (or only when pointed out) as provoking?
<LjL> bazhang, there are techniques to improve your aim.
<phunyguy> LjL: I said the first thing, about grudges, etc, but that was meant as a joke.  I am sorry if you got offended. I really do sincerely wish you were back in the channels as you, and it wasn't a personal attack.
<phunyguy> I thought it had been long enough that we could kind of put it behind us.
<LjL> phunyguy, i have the logs of what was said in front of me. i made a joke where i said erec was petty (and despite you perhaps having your reasons to think i was also calling you petty, i factually wasn't), and you went, "Look, until you stop hiding behind a nick, keep quiet."
<LjL> is that something about grudges that was meant as a joke? do you think it could have been an honest step to bring me back in the channels?
<phunyguy> [19:42:34] <A_bee> it's NOT THE PROCEDURE  <--- this was actually first.
<phunyguy> If you want to get factual.
<LjL> that was ages before it.
<LjL> but i see you're wanting to get this... procedural indeed.
<phunyguy> [19:50:57] <phunyguy> why isn't the other you here?
<phunyguy> [19:51:08] <phunyguy> :<
<phunyguy> that was sincere
<phunyguy> not me being a turd.
<phunyguy> and the "procedural" is all you.  You joined this channel to talk about it... we are talking about it.
<LjL> phunyguy: i can accept that. but could we please concentrate on the escalation of things that happened before i nicked back to LjL`? because if you want to go back ages into logs, i can do that too, but it'd just murk waters.
<phunyguy> I just want you to not be offended at every thing everyone says.
<LjL> okay, should you prefer that we talk about this in another venue or manner?
<phunyguy> I think here is fine.  I am sorry for reacting the way I did.  I didn't realize what I said hit you that way.
<LjL> phunyguy: do you see the following reading of what happened as roughly accurate? i made a joke involving #ubuntu, you and erec, involving the word "petty", that you interpreted badly (because you already though i think you're petty? i guess) - so since you haven't accepted the fact i usually join #u-o now as the A_bee alter ego, instead of LjL, you told me i should stop speaking unless i could stop "hiding" behind that nickname, in a somewhat resentful
<LjL> manner - then i called you "butthurt", and you called me an "asshole", and IdleOne intervened
<phunyguy> Oh good grief
<phunyguy> You really think what you said wasn't directed at me?  Come on, man.
<phunyguy> I interpreted it badly after actually being petty.
<phunyguy> go figure.
<phunyguy> (petty by your definition anyway)
<LjL> uhm, what i said was "you, phunyguy and erec because he's petty like that" - that was referring to people in #ubuntu changing their nickname in a spammy manner.
<phunyguy> yep, still see it as directed at me.
<LjL> that seems to be your problem.
<phunyguy> or maybe I am too stupid to follow.
<phunyguy> considering I mentioned the nickname spam.,
<LjL> the "you" was also another person (SonikkuAmerica), and yet the "petty" didn't seem to refer to him, did it
<LjL> English is pretty unequivocal about this - you can use pronouns like "they", or "you all"
<LjL> "he" refers to one person, in that specific case, erec.
<phunyguy> yep.  I am too stupid.
<phunyguy> UH DURR I AM PHUNYGUY AND I CAN'T ENGLISH.
 * phunyguy wanders off.
<LjL> this doesn't seem constructuve.
<LjL> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<LjL> I will be sending the IRC Council a note about what happened, with attached logs. If any IRC Council member, or other ops, are willing to chime in with opinions now, i will be around for some more minutes to listen.
<LjL> I also should point out that since IdleOne doesn't seem to be around now, I haven't discussed his intervention after the incident with phunyguy, but I will also discuss that later with the IRC Council because I'm unhappy with how that was handled.
<IdleOne> For the record. I asked A_bee to please stop first because the first thing I saw was him calling phunyguy names. I didn't have a chance to ask phunyguy before A_bee pointed out that I had not. Second of all, I have no problem kicking or even banning a fellow op if it is needed and phunyguy is aware of that. I asked them both to stop or I would kick them both.
<IdleOne> from what I can see in my scroll back it did stop.
<IdleOne> although my client bugs out sometimes and I lose bits and bites
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (www-BUKOLAY-com)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MY123 said: ubottu, where is your source code?
<bazhang> @random manjaro HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> ok then
<bazhang> manjaro spammer hitting #ubuntu
<bazhang> the nerve
<chu> <3 HURD
<bazhang> you got emacs in my HURD
<chu> :D
<bazhang> two great tastes!
<k1l> it hurds so much
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> reeses cups reference above
<chu> lol
<bazhang> down 2pts!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-22
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (xAstaraOS spamming)
<bazhang> <IamTrying> How is 15.04 doing? is it more EVIL popups or more friendly for kiosk projects?
<bazhang> perhaps he wants snappy!
<genii> @random Tizen Touch
<ubottu> Tizen
<genii> Hm
<genii> @comment 67713 Racist propaganda spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <cyclick> TaZeR: they did this to confuse people
<bazhang> on why lts are every two years
<bazhang> is this guy really clueless, or something worse
<bazhang> <mohit> trd, heloo mf
<ubottu> cowbacon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Jordan_U: Ban evading now for them besides just the holocaust remarks.
<genii> Oh, wait, no...one was in #u-ot, the other in #u
<genii> Need more coffee :-/
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-23
<artisan_pickle> there is a guy in #ubuntu named sullu that has been geektrolling pretty much all day. i have logs from a different server. i don't want to see his clutter in another channel again. who do i speak to or who wants my cuts from logs?
<artisan_pickle> sallu is the nick, sorry
<Flannel> artisan_pickle: We'll keep an eye on him, thanks.
<artisan_pickle> he's been trolling linuxmint channels most of the day, was here in your chanel this morning but no one bit.
<artisan_pickle> seems to have worked. thank for paying attention.
<Flannel> artisan_pickle: No problem.  Anything else we can help you with?
<artisan_pickle> no, i just want to see him fleece more channels. thank you
<JamesRichards> flannel is a queerbasher
<JamesRichards> flannel hates gay people
<JamesRichards> he banned me because i'm gay
<JamesRichards> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> JamesRichards called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (H1TL3R)
<ubottu> H1TL3R called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<retroispresto> hi
<bazhang> retroispresto, hi
<retroispresto> I'll read the guidelines again... brb
<retroispresto> Back
<retroispresto> I. Would. Appreciate. The. Negotiation. Of. My. Ban. In. The Offtopic. Ubuntu. Core. Channel.
<bazhang> why the weird writing retroispresto
<retroispresto> bazhang, Pausing while speaking to an audience helps get the message across to them.
<bazhang> retroispresto, it looks silly on irc
<retroispresto> I didn't realize. Thanks for the tip! :)
<bazhang> retroispresto, you should find another chat channel at this time, you are not prepared to seriously discuss now it seems
<bazhang>  /msg alis list social   <--- retroispresto
<retroispresto> Okay. When are you free?
<retroispresto> I'll part now. Bye
<hggdh> indeed
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (elev)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-24
<ubottu> bshah called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<valorie> unfortunately I was too late to act
<IdleOne> !guidelines > DsG_
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-23
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !no, !apache2 <reply> Apache is the most commonly used Web server on Linux systems. See how to install on 16.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<dax> !apache2
<dax> !search apache
<ubottu> Found: svn, ninjas-#kubuntu-devel, vhosts, ninjas*, lamp, xampp, apache
<dax> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Flannel> !ninjas
<dax> !-apache
<ubottu> apache is <alias> lamp - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:03:17
<dax> Flannel: if I recall correctly, it was a Kubuntu thing involving apachelogger
<Flannel> yes, apparently it was.  Creative ops factoid, but boring normal factoid.
<dax> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<dax> !vhosts
<ubottu> Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<dax> !-vhosts
<ubottu> vhosts has no aliases - added by oCean on 2011-07-01 20:39:09 - last edited by knome on 2015-07-27 16:45:31
<dax> huh
<dax> !apache
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<dax> !no, vhosts is <alias> apache
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !apache2 is <alias> apache
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !apache > lotuspsychje
<dax> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-ops/#ubuntu-ops-2016-05-12.log:2016-05-12 16:14:17     < ubottu>       In ubottu, ducasse said: !no, zfs is <reply> ZFS is supported in 16.04, but only on data pools - the installer does not support installing to zfs on /
<dax> lotuspsychje was asking about that in -discuss ^
<dax> i'm not the right person to be poking at ZFS in Ubuntu, the subject annoys me. others are welcome to write a factoid if desired
<Unit193> !info zfs-initramfs yakkety
<ubottu> zfs-initramfs (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS root filesystem capabilities for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.7-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 25 kB
<dax> as i understand it from the surrounding discussion, it's doable but not supported, or something
<dax> (on /, i mean)
<valorie> btw I think we still use ninjas in #kub-devel
 * valorie is not one
<dax> mhm. looks like it got moved from a general !ninjas to a channel-specific !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel factoid
<valorie> which is totes fine
 * dax nods
<valorie> looks like it needs a bit of updating
<valorie> I'll ask who should be listed there when there are folks about
<dax> okies. i forget if you edit factoids or not. if not, feel free to send me a list in PM and I'll get it sorted out
<dax> or anyone else who's around, obv
<valorie> I've not done it before, but I've mentioned in chan that we should clean that up or remove it
<dax> !systemd =~ s%$% For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units%
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Slaizer said: ubottu, WinUSB site is outdated. Every link and download link is not working.
<k1l_> dhsanket: hi, how can we help you?
<dax> !search winusb
<ubottu> Found: winusb
<dax> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<dax> http://onetransistor.blogspot.com/2016/04/install-winusb-on-ubuntu-1604-lts.html
 * dax sighs
<DJones> Hmmh, we dont't recomend PPA's, but there's a factoid  that points to a PPA
<dax> s/recommend/support/
<DJones> True
<DJones> But if ubottu throws up a link, that must be supported
<dax> no.
<dax> especially when the sentence after it specifically says it's not supported.
<dax> there's plenty of stuff we don't support in factoids
<dax> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dax> random other example ^
<DJones> Idon't have a problem with users supporting PPA's, because thats something thats builtin to ubuntu, just need to make people aware that support may be better asked in other channels
<dax> i don't agree at all with that, but i don't care enough to discuss it
<DJones> Fair enough, I need to step away from irc anyway as I can feel a seizure coming on
<DJones> Med's, please kick in
<bazhang> has abe_ been an issue prior
<k1l_> @comment 70514
<ubottu> Dec 27 2015 00:14 ikonia: (let me help yo uleave)
<ubottu> Dec 27 2015 00:14 ikonia: Abe!~dustin@72.22.250.30
<Pici> that was a while ago
<k1l_> and i remember whois him quite often. that is a sign he was edgy before but not worth making a mark or kick
<bazhang> <Abe_> YES I am venting!
<bazhang> vent confirmed
<k1l_> Pici: send the user with the logs issue to #ubuntu-irc
<dax> ubottu: away > Off[[Mr_Red]]
<Queenslayer> Hi guys
<Queenslayer> I've been banned by bazhang
<Queenslayer> I don't feel it was justified
<Queenslayer> He has a vendetta against me carried over from ##chat
<Queenslayer> Is there anyone here that can investigate it or unban me?
<Pici> I'm afraid I'm currently on a call, but someone else should be around shortly to take a look.
<Queenslayer> No worries Pici. No rush
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<Queenslayer> Hello?
<dax> @btlogin
<Queenslayer> @btlogin?
<Queenslayer> dax, is that for me?
<dax> Queenslayer: have you used any other nicks on #ubuntu? I'm trying to find your ban logs.
<Queenslayer> no
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<hggdh> that's different
<Queenslayer> Oops apologies for that
<Queenslayer> dax, no
<dax> Queenslayer: (@btlogin is a bot command, apologies for that confusion)
<Queenslayer> This is the only one and the same one that I was using when I got banned
<dax> okays, stand by while I look into it all
<Queenslayer> Cheers dax
<hggdh> 72677
<Queenslayer> dax, I'll be back, off to get some late supper
<dax> Queenslayer: okays. If I figure out what's going on before you get back, I'll comment the ban so others don't have to go hunting.
<Queenslayer> np dax
<dax> brb
<Queenslayer> I'm here
<Queenslayer> It'd be better if bazhang was here
<dax> back
<Queenslayer> Hi
<Queenslayer> Did you get to the bottom of it dax?
<Queenslayer> I'd paste the log if I was allowed back into #ubuntu
<dax> yeah, just waiting for a second opinion. sec.
<Queenslayer> I was about to apologise for something and he banned me
<dax> Alrighty, I had to go through and look the hard way, sorry for the delay there.
<dax> As part of that, I skimmed your interactions in #ubuntu for the past month or so.
<dax> Based on that, I'm fine with unbanning you, but would like you to read our channel guidelines and promise to cut down on the non-support chatter, especially where it concerns sarcasm and especially tgm4883
<Queenslayer> Definitely
<Queenslayer> And thanks
<dax> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Queenslayer> I intend to have a positive input
<Queenslayer> Got over some difficult UEFI issues that I might be able to help with
<dax> alrighty, I'll go ahead and remove your ban. please be aware that things tend to be much more complicated if we have to have another round of this
<Queenslayer> Thanks dax
<Queenslayer> There won't be
<Queenslayer> I'll do what I did on the other channel, leave channel if he harasses again
<dax> removed
<Queenslayer> Appreciated
<dax> (and if there's nothing further, please /part #ubuntu-ops so we can keep the channel free for other users, thanks :)  )
<Queenslayer> lol k
<Queenslayer> Bye
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-24
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, liuxu said: ubottu,the url is ok,thankyou.
<k1l> sdeshpande_: hi, how can we help you?
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-SSGtd0 (before he learns how to spell...))
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (anonymous2208)
<Pici> dax: I saw there was a kline for them earlier, did they come back?
<dax> Pici: grep their nick in logs, they come back on different addresses periodically
<dax> k1l: feels strongly like skraito/smecin
<k1l> yes, its the ip range from them
<dax> reported to staff
<elky> yeah su-os is one of his latest strings
<dax> #freenode indicates they just got k-lined
<elky> yup
<dax> you idling in his new channels too?
<elky> some of. some of them died and one of them that i left is the current active one
<dax> we're un-klined from oftc btw
<elky> he's claimed scourje's channel too which is hilarious, considering he thinks it's the interpol channel, and scourje hates interpol.
<elky> dax: yeah i know. i got an email, i thought i told you
<dax> not that i remember, which means approximately nothing
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-25
<Pici> no troll
<Pici> only small ones
<daniele_> Hi somehow my school ip got banned from ubuntu channel
<daniele_> I have a problem with nautilus that I would like to ask for support, thanks
<elky> you'll need to give us more information, such as what ip got banned.
<dax> elky: BT # 72211
<daniele_> 131.175.28.197
<Pici> I see it, it should be able to be removed... and in fact I'm not sure why it wasnt
<Pici> oh, wrong line
<Pici> daniele_: can you try joining again?
<daniele_> it works now
<daniele_> thanks
<Pici> great, sorry for the inconvenience
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-26
<enchi> Hi, would I be able to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<chu> Hey enchi. I'll unban you, but this is the last time. OK?
<enchi> All right. Thank you, and sorry.
<chu> Try now please
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<Paddy_NI> There is a problem in #ubuntu-mate with "Guest_84848"
<k1l> popey or flexiondotorg not available?
<Myrtti> is it the allah spam?
<k1l> its a known troll iprange, btw
<k1l> bantracker is full of it
<k1l> Myrtti: yes it is: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/26/%23ubuntu-mate.html#t12:05
<bazhang> no ubottu
<dax> she timed out half an hour ago
<dax> Pici: ur bots broek
<bazhang> cheers
<hggdh> dax: broek? Something like Afrikans?
<hggdh> not that I speak it, BTW
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-27
<k1l> hi enchi, anything we can help you with?
<enchi> k1l: sorry, forgot to leave after my query was resolved earlier.
<k1l> okidoki
<bazhang> another hundred hours and jrib will hit 666
<bazhang> * [sodomy] (~tadgy@unaffiliated/sodomy): Darren Austin
<bazhang> rly?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-28
<wyoung> Afternoon
<wyoung> I would like to request entry to #ubuntu
<bazhang> wyoung hi
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-29
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (HappyHobo)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-22
<Broly> hello i would like to report my problems with another user you've given a cloak to. i understand ignore works wonders, but in this case the user clearly claimed he would "stop" talking to me after the first encounter
<Broly> and yet he proceeded to try again, likely stemming from his inferiority complex when comparing his latino heritage to my indo-greek heritage
<Broly> a form of "assertion" if you will
<ikonia> what's up
<Broly> https://pastebin.com/J4K3cmCS
<Broly> one sec i will get the second log which is fresh
<Broly> https://pastebin.com/g6a702vX
<Broly> all i ask is that you guys deal with this issue
<ikonia> I don't see you involved in that conversation ?
<Broly> i'm usually not a tattle tale
<Broly> i'm countrumford
<Broly> but in this case i cannot handle the number of lies by this individual in hopes of "winning" an argument
<Broly> i really don't care about him and i put him on ignore, but i had higher expectations of people with the ubuntu cloak
<ikonia> what channel is this in ?
<Broly> dd-wrt
<Broly> he should have put me on ignore after the first encounter but he just didn't want to
<ikonia> so it's not really anythig to do with this team - the guy isn't being racist or anything like that to warrent removal of the cloak that I can see in my skim reading
<elky> ok, so save me from reading all that, are you asking us to scold someone for lying in a channel we have no control over?
<Broly> what about poor representation?
<Broly> no
<Broly> i'm asking what the requirements are to have the claok. is there not some expectation of ambassadorship?
<Broly> are you saying that you allow others who get this cloak to behave however they so choose?
<ikonia> I'm not actually sure what he's doing wrong from skim reading
<ikonia> and I see you goading him
<leftyfb> he has it in my head that I'm a "beaner" (his words, not mine). Not sure why. And when I tell him I'm not, he gets more racist and angry. The guy is clearly a troll and/or has some deeper issues
<Broly> do you not have expectations of your users to use the 'ignore' feature?
<ikonia> [3:09:51 PM] <Broly> who are you, what do you do? aside from thinking you're cool with your little ubuntu cloak
<ikonia> [3:10:03 PM] <Broly> must i post the chat where your stupid ass tried to redefine "chat" as forum, because obviously english isn't your first language?
<ikonia> no-one mentioned ubuntu cloaks, but you seemed to have made an issue out of it and used it as a wepon against him
<Broly> i didn't say i wasn't being rude, did i?
<ikonia> no, but I'm just clarifying
<Broly> he is using it as a weapon against others in a dd-wrt channel
<Broly> it is clearly being used to project aptitude
<ikonia> I don't see him referencing his ubuntu cloak
<Broly> he doesn't have to
<Broly> that's the whole point of it
<Broly> and you know it
<Broly> don't play that game
<leftyfb> lol
<ikonia> no it's not
<Broly> if it didn't matter he'd be on an unaffiliated cloak
<Broly> but it clearly mattesr. when i asked him what he contributed he gave no answer
<elky> this is a waste of our time.
<ikonia> agreed
<Broly> so there are no expectations of those with the ubuntu cloak?
<Broly> they are free to behave as they would if they had an unaffiliated cloak?
<Broly> just want to be clear here
<elky> yes.
<leftyfb> just for the record, I am proud of and do enjoy the representation of Ubuntu. But I also do not understand why this guy is so hateful to me and others and has latched onto the fact that I have a cloak
<Broly> is it easy to get an (i like 'a' here, phonetic 'y' and all) ubuntu cloak?
<ikonia> Broly: you have to contribute to the project
<ikonia> it's documented on the wiki
<Broly> then why didn't he answer me when i asked what he contributed. he kept deflecting
<ikonia> ask him
<Broly> he wanted to assert himself so he should have presented what he felt gave him the basis to act the way he did
<ikonia> he's  under no obligation
<Broly> I DID
<ikonia> he's not referenced his cloak
<ikonia> he doesn't have to provide details to you
<elky> Broly: he's under no obligation to do anything for you
<ikonia> only you seem to be making an issue of it
<leftyfb> I told him, because I didn't think it was relevant to me mentioning him constantly posting garbage to an open source chat. Not sure what my credentials have anything to do with it
<Broly> not really an issue, it's more about the use of the cloak as a fictitious badge
<ikonia> it's not fictiious
<elky> Broly: please leave.
<ikonia> and no-one is referencing the cloak other than you, so there isn't really anything to discuss
<Broly> it is a fictitious badge given what you've stated.
<ikonia> ok, I think we're done
<Broly> you guys are just like him, lol. so pretentious
<elky> it's certainly not one we're going to pull from him just because he annoyed a random person
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<Broly> linaro and arm nosediving and this is how you behave
<elky> please go
<Broly> elky may i ask where you get off talking like that?
<elky> that's where
<Broly> okay?
<Broly> you think you're smarter than me?
<elky> i asked you several times to go
<Broly> just wondering
<ikonia> leftyfb: I wouldn't give this a second thought
<leftyfb> ok, good. It wasn't just me. He's like that to anyone he doesn't immediately like.
<ikonia> carry on with your day and try not to give this a thought
<ikonia> it just seems like a pointless attempt at noise
<leftyfb> he was booted him #raspberrypi a while back for spewing hateful and offensive garbage as well. He just seems to have targeted me recently
<elky> he's now harassing in my pm so it's a network harassment issue
<ikonia> leftyfb: forget it and enjoy whatever you where doing
<leftyfb> I'll admit, I was feeding the troll a bit. It seems he just keeps getting angrier at himself. A bit amusing to watch really.
<ikonia> leftyfb: you didn't break the channels rules, it's not a problem
<leftyfb> thank you
<leftyfb> sorry to have brought this on you guys
<elky> if he continues to harass you in ubuntu land because of whatever happened elsewhere, let us know. if he continues to follow you around namespaces, let staff know
<ikonia> leftyfb: 90 seconds out of our day, not a problem at all
<elky> and probably set ignore first
<leftyfb> nah, I think I'll just let his fire burn itself out at this point. Otherwise I fear him doing a simple google search and getting personal. Something I don't have the time for these days.
<leftyfb> and look at that, that's exactly what he did
<elky> anything else we can help you with?
<leftyfb> no, thank you. I was just wondering if he would come in here lying about anything. But he just dug his own grave.
<leftyfb> oh right, topic. Sorry. Cyas
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ldunn said: ubottu's stance on the matter is relatively unimportant
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-23
<ubottu> ouroumov called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-24
<bazhang> besho> i need install any exe
<bazhang> I thought I had mistabbed to ##windows
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-25
<Druid-> Banned in #ubuntu, no more info
<Druid-> soz
<Druid-> idk why
<selsper> It's fine.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops druid- user selsper, banned after multple incidents spread out over multiple days, abuse/rude/bad-info - was rude in -ops initially now is pretending to not know why he's banned (also tried to evade)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: bugdie is Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. The first release supported here is 17.04. For support with older versions, visit #budgie. For unreleased versions, visit #ubuntu+1. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: bugdie is Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. The first release supported here is 17.04. For support with older versions, visit #ubuntu-budgie. For unreleased versions, visit #ubuntu+1. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<DJones> Should not that factoid be !budgie
<dax> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<genii> Do they have their own support channel?
<dax> #ubuntu-budgie for 17.04 since it's official now, I guess #budgie for older versions
<genii> OK. Helps to know where to send people
<dax> although #ubuntu-budgie has 15 people in it so idk how useful that's gonna be for the usual impatient #ubuntu person
<dax> and uh #budgie seems to not exist
<dax> only existing freenode channels with budgie in their name are #ubuntu-budgie and #budgie-desktop-dev, and the latter seems like a dev channel not a support one soooooooo
<dax> !-budgie
<ubottu> budgie has no aliases - added by SonikkuAmerica on 2016-12-14 19:28:19 - last edited by SonikkuAmerica on 2017-01-17 18:08:02
<dax> !budgie =~ s/will be/is/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !budgie =~ s/17.04 support/$curDevelNum support/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (anonymous__ doesnt understand the guidelines)
<arunpyasi_> Hi everyone, may I know how can we get a paste remove from https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? Thanks !
<ikonia> you won't
<arunpyasi_> ikonia, if you are its maintainer, can you please remove a paste from it ?
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<arunpyasi_> ikonia, may I know who is please ?
<ikonia> what is the URL you want removed and why
<ikonia> why does it need to be removed ?
<arunpyasi_> ikonia, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24657813/ cause it has my NICs physical address.
<ikonia> I really wouldn't worry about that
<ikonia> just don't publizie it any more
<ikonia> publicize
<arunpyasi_> ikonia, ahh ok. So, it doesn't get into google or stuffs right !
<ikonia> I don't think it's indexed like that (I dont know for sure)
<ikonia> but there is no way to identify you in it,
<ikonia> and IP addresses are public anyway
<dax> paste.ubuntu.com is not google-indexed
<ikonia> you're advertising your IP on IRC as we speak, so don't worry
<dax> (or any other website that respects robots.txt)
<ikonia> dax: thank you, thats good to know
<arunpyasi_> hmm ok, thanks ikonia and dax :)
<Unit193> !snap
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-27
<ubottu> trevier65 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<GabrielC> remove ops to bazhang, he banned for calling him a troll after avoiding to help me, providing me with facts on what i said rather then giving me help on my questions, he muted/banned me and will not remove, he is bad for your channels, remove rights.. look what happens now, he will ban and remove me from this channel to
<GabrielC> ..o
<GabrielC> some people shouldn't have powers like bazhang, he misuse them and makes me feel bad
<bazhang> GabrielC, you were given the exact command to do what you had asked for, then made it something else
<GabrielC> for things i have no right to feel bad about :(
<GabrielC> i need to install ubuntu-mate (ALL) packages, on a system that is not online, apt install wont help smug
<bazhang> GabrielC, multiple people told you the correct command, then you started being very disruptive and unpleasant to the helpers
<GabrielC> no, and you are doing it again! you just put up things from the past instead of providing the help i need to succeed in the future
<GabrielC> you are bad "m8" and shouldn't have rights to even mute people :(
<bazhang> GabrielC, the installing *offline* was added after the initial demands were met
<dax> Based on a review of your contributions to various channels, I suggest that you spend less time assuming what people think about you and making hyperbolic statements about others, and more time listening and being patient.
<GabrielC> <bazhang> GabrielC, the installing *offline* was added after the initial demands were met <- you do it again.. help me instead?
<GabrielC> dax: you don't really have the full log tho
<dax> GabrielC: Turns out I have full logs from #ubuntu, and #debian, and #ubuntu-mate, and probably other places if I cared to look.
<GabrielC> look
<GabrielC> or don't come with any comments on what i think others might think
<dax> I have looked, that is what "Based on a review" implies.
<dax> Unlike at least one person in here, I am not in the habit of making comments based on nothing but my imagination.
<GabrielC> well, you are wrong, bazhang just reminds me what i have said, and avoid to help me, even if i tell him to stop, he also mutes me, i think he has troubles understanding others, which is provocative behavior
<GabrielC> dax: wrong, your imagination made this up:  I suggest that you spend less time assuming what people think about you and making hyperbolic statements about others, and more time listening and being patient.
<GabrielC> 1) i don't care what people think about me 2) you where wrong x 2
<GabrielC> protect your friend, and lose a helper. damage your channel, do as you wish. < true
<GabrielC> lose lose not win lose nor win win
<GabrielC> i have been around #ubuntu with other nicknames for years, helping people.. you choose
<dax> Considering the quality of your help today and the tendencies of folks who have to change nicks repeatedly, I think I'll go with "don't let the door hit you on the way out".
<GabrielC> thug-life irc
<GabrielC> dax bazhang are not good ops, nor good helpers, you just proven that
<elky> yeah you don't get to come in here and start demanding heads because you don't like that a metapackage has a lot of dependencies. it doesn't matter if it's an offline system, that's what is needed regardless.
<GabrielC> this proof is a statement on the bad side of the ubuntu community
<elky> you don't get to yell at an op because you don't like the result of their correct answer to your question
<GabrielC> yeah, IKR but how do i get the dependencies install as well?
<elky> nobody keeping you here.
<GabrielC> nobodies forcing me to leave either..
<elky> yet.
<Menzador> Actually, this is a no-idle channel, therefore, if you are finished, please /part this channel.
<GabrielC> wow, this is not what i had imagined when i went to irc for help.. this is bad
<GabrielC> how can't you see this is bad, and think this is good?
<elky> you were rude. ops aren't here to be yelled at. your attitude here is not helping you.
<GabrielC> because you are all friends, regardless of what you do
<elky> lolno
<GabrielC> where was i rude?
<elky> i don't like bazhang, but he was in the right here.
<GabrielC> no and where was i rude?
<elky> when you yelled at him
<GabrielC> copypaste please
<elky> when you started making snarky sarcastic nonsense comments right before you got quieted
<elky> you said you have the logs
<GabrielC> logs are limited to 500 get your facts right, and paste that copy of your example
<dax> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<elky> you are continuing to be rude
<dax> Logs, in general, are not limited to 500. We maintain public copies, and most everyone here also keeps private copies. Your client may only *show* you the last 500 lines, but it probably keeps more too, but that's your problem not ours.
<elky> logs are not limited to 500 unless your client is configured that way. there are lots of clients. i don't mindread to see which one you are using or the configuration of it.
<GabrielC> my logs are, hexchat ubuntu-mate, scroll log, 500 lines
<GabrielC> livecd
<dax> that's nice
 * dax wanders back off again
<GabrielC> elky: i said many things in #UBUNTU could you be more specific and give me the examples where i was rude?
<elky> i already told you it was the line right before you got quieted.
<elky> one example of it
<elky> btw, we don't take bitcoin donations either.
<GabrielC> this is fun since i came in here, 25 minutes ago, i have still not gotten a answer that could help me.. lol .. HOW do i get ubuntu-mate-desktop and also dependencies.. 1) how do i install all default ubuntu-mate packages, 2) how do i do it offline, 3) how do i get dependencies. no of those 3 answers have been answered that would help me, i was just told what i said, without help on how to get to the solution.. hey thanks!
<GabrielC> you are great
<elky> you were told the answer, you ran a different command then complained.
<GabrielC> bitcoin donations?
<GabrielC> where the smug did that come from?
<GabrielC> elky
<dax> your previous encounter with #debian
<GabrielC> ehm.. date of log?
<dax> why, you apparently don't keep logs anyway?
<GabrielC> because i would like to read those logs
<dax> but you already told us you don't keep logs
<GabrielC> yes. i would like to read logs?
<elky> how if you don't have them
<dax> that's nice. how are you planning to do that?
<GabrielC> you gave me ubuntu logs site, does debian not have that?
<dax> not that I know of
<GabrielC> well, do you have that log?
<dax> yep
<GabrielC> cool.. paste that line please
<dax> nope
<GabrielC> ok, i don't trust that someone under the nick GabrielC have asked to donate bitcoins then..
<dax> Oh, it was you, I'm not just going based on nick.
<elky> you're not as anonymous as you think
<GabrielC> not GabrielC ? well, who then?
<dax> 02:42 < GabrielC> i have been around #ubuntu with other nicknames for years, helping people.. you choose
<dax> one of your "other nicknames"
<GabrielC> could you be more specific?
<dax> no
<GabrielC> then it could be anyone
<dax> Anyway, now that we're all done explaining how we're utterly uninterested in your usual standard of behavior and "help" being in #ubuntu, is there anything else you need from #ubuntu-ops or are you all done?
<GabrielC> and anyone could be me
<dax> No, it couldn't, it was quite definitely you.
<GabrielC> same ip?
<dax> Not really interested in debating you with you, sorry.
<dax> 03:06 <+dax> Anyway, now that we're all done explaining how we're utterly uninterested in your usual standard of behavior and "help" being in #ubuntu, is there anything else you need from #ubuntu-ops or are you all done?
<GabrielC> no, i would like to know what you know about me
<dax> Too bad. Anything else?
<GabrielC> who asked about donating bitcoins, and why do you think it was me?
<dax> You asked, and as said I'm not going to go over why I know it was you.
<GabrielC> ip? nick? what
<dax> Anything else, or are you done here?
<GabrielC> no, why do you think it was me?
<GabrielC> and when did it happen?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-28
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (MiraMesa)
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show
<Guest_3074137> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<Guest_3074137> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<Iz706> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<Iz706> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<kazer1373> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bu
<kazer1373> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bu
<gxppzdt> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug
<gxppzdt> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<Guest_3074137> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<Guest_3074137> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show
<Mariejeanne> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://
<Mariejeanne> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://
<Iz706> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<Iz706> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<iLoveGirls5411> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<iLoveGirls5411> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<kazer1373> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bu
<valorie> nice
<valorie> effective way to get bugs fixed!
<dax> i like how they're all kernel bugs, and two of them are duplicates of another one listed
<dax> "linux kernel has bugs" is a superb argument against Ubuntu
<dax> "Hmm, it sounds like this bug is only happening in Ubuntu kernels and not any of the upstream kernels."
<dax> nvm disregard that, Ubuntu is terrible *nod*
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-21
<ubottu> SporkWitch called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-devel, rbasak said: !dmb-ping is cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<wxl> !dmb-ping is cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<ubottu> But dmb-ping already means something else!
<wxl> oh now i got to remember how to do this
<krytarik> "!no foo is bar"
<wxl> !no dmb-ping is cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<ubottu> I'll remember that wxl
<wxl> yay
<wxl> thx krytarik
<wxl> makes sense now XD
<krytarik> Except I believe you just messed it up by not thinking of the "<reply>" >_>
<wxl> there shouldn't be a reply
<hggdh> !dmb-ping
<ubottu> dmb-ping is cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<wxl> er i thought reply would ping the person who did it
<hggdh> !no, dmb-ping is <reply> cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> no, still wrong
<hggdh> !no, dmb-ping is <reply> cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<wxl> !dmb-ping
<ubottu> cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> when do we NOT use <reply>?
<hggdh> when you create a new factoid (IIRC)
<wxl> okie dokie
<Pici> when you want the factoid to explicitly say foo is bar
<Pici> if !foo is the trigger.
 * hggdh bows to the master
<Pici> otherwise you should pretty much always use it
<wxl> oic
<krytarik> Or on aliases.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-22
<ubottu> re432 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> strew43 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Flannel> That one was just an ops call.  I'm waiting for logs to come up for the previous.
<Flannel> same person/IP though, so likely just a random ops call.
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (kiriuha)
<ubottu> kiriuha called the ops in #ubuntu (Llama_)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-24
<ubottu> FilthyJew called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<acheronuk> culprit K-lined ^^
<lisac> hey, I might've got banned from #ubuntu from pasting a spam message I got about the channel
<krytarik> lisac: Relaying spam messages to any channel is usually a bad idea - and now you also know why.  Unfortunately though, since I'm no op there myself, you'll have to wait for someone who is.
 * genii reviews
<lisac> krytarik: yeah, I've been warned a few times
<lisac> didn't think it would ever actually happen
<krytarik> Thanks, genii.  There you go, lisac.
<genii> lisac: If you receive PMs with spam in them , the proper channel to report it is in here if it regards #ubuntu
<genii> ( or other *buntu channels )
<lisac> thanks, I'll keep that in mind next time
<genii> lisac: It is also preferable if you did not idle in this channel, unless there is some other matter which requires attention :)
 * genii consults his watch
<lisac> oh, right, sorry :)
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ioria called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> magic!
<Pici> el: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-25
<ubottu> moonman called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-26
<rjsaltsFPVZXS> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<rjsaltsFPVZXS> lisac phunyguy hggdh DJones Menzie DalekSec niko mneptok tonyyarusso kloeri acheronuk Mamarok valorie nhh Jordan_U Unit193 wxl Tm_T ahoneybun Pricey popey tomaw seednode mquin chu el ubottu ilbelkyr h00k Pici nhandler ubuntulog Guest51009 Flannel Guest57044
<Mamarok> what kind of joke is this...
<Flannel> Mamarok: obviously the freenode security password was reset, initiating Freenode's automated Password Defense Protocol Contraption (PDPC) alert system.
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-20
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-22
<hggdh> @comment 79425 AGUStin/TESEO*/ceibal are back, 1d
<ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 79425 (not a ban or quiet)
<ubottu> Comment added.
<el> lol nice
<ceibal__> ho,a
<dax> hi ceibal__
<pragmaticenigma> Is logging being disabled or it a temporary situation?
<Unit193> It feel out due to netsplits.
<pragmaticenigma> okay, hopefully it comes back soon. I think it's been 24 hours
<Unit193> Unfortunately, it may have fallen out of other places as well.
<pragmaticenigma> it's missing from a lot of channels right now
<Unit193> I see it in quite a number still, which are you seeing without it?
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu is where I most frequently use the logs to catch up when I've been away
<Unit193> You mentioned that, and that is one channel.
<dax> heh, ubuntulog is in #ubuntu as ubuntulo1. i guess it needs kicking
<Unit193> dax: It wasn't.
<dax> oh
<Unit193> The wonders of join_auto_chans_on_invite
<dax> ...
<dax> that seems unideal
<dax> i mean i'm not gonna *tell* them about it, but still
<dax> hopefully it just doesn't log channels it's not configured to log
<Unit193> Seems ideal to me, you can't invite it to new channels, but if it falls out of configured ones you can get it back.
<dax> oh, right
<dax> sorry, i forgot about that quirk
<pragmaticenigma> well I'll leave the ops the sort it out. thanks for taking a look
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-23
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> sjscoidhy
<TEOSEOOOOO> lautoooo
<TEOSEOOOOO> dbhfdrghydu
<TEOSEOOOOO> ygufagvbu
<ceibal_> tu mama en tanga
<TEOSEOOOOO> vjhdfhndcyug
<ceibal_> jajajaj
<TEOSEOOOOO> para hay que trabajar¡¡¡
<dax> hello again
<ceibal_> hello
<dax> please stop using #ubuntu for social chat
<ceibal_> yes
<dax> if you want a channel for social chat, make your own
<TEOSEOOOOO> hola
<dax> hi TEOSEOOOOO
<TEOSEOOOOO> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<TEOSEOOOOO> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqjjjqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> ytdvygs7ydgd
<ceibal_> gwyw
<ceibal_> ysus
<ceibal_> usauis
<ceibal_> yufeiifew
<ceibal_> 8ew7yda
<ceibal_> 9i0qyqe
<dax> yes good job you can press keys on your keyboard we're all very proud
<dax> now, can you go do it somewhere that doesn't have other people in it
<dax> maybe /join ##incoherent-noises or something
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> hoal
<ceibal_> laoh
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> que haceee
<ceibal_> prrroooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal_> pero q hace
<ceibal_> pepepepepeepepepeppep
<ceibal_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ceibal_> hol
<ceibal_> ho
<ceibal_> h
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> hol
<ceibal_> ho
<ceibal_> h
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> hol
<ceibal_> ho
<ceibal_> h
<ceibal_> aloh
<ceibal_> alo
<ceibal_> al
<ceibal_> a
<ceibal_> ayer fui a la casa  de pedro y me dio un vaso de agua.Vos tenes que darme uno tambien estupido mongolico retrasado me caliena tu voz te voy a pegar. si a vos si escuchase bien
<ceibal_> teooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal_> que haces
<ceibal_> dale tteooooooo
<ceibal_> teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal_> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal_> ooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal_> teo
<ceibal_> que esas haciendo
<dax> why do you do this
<ceibal_> me voy a quedar hasta las  18:36
<ceibal_> quien eres
<ceibal_> no
<ceibal_> no
<ceibal_> no
<ceibal_> te perdono
<ceibal_> grjrj
<ceibal_> gg por mi
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<dax> press f to pay respects
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<Unit193> c-c-c-combo breaker!
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> fff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<dax> FFFFFFFFFF
<ceibal_> ff
<dax> FF
<ceibal_> f
<dax> FF
<ceibal_> f
<dax> FFFFFFFF
<dax> FF
<ceibal_> f
<dax> FF
<dax> FF
<ceibal_> f
<dax> FF
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ffffffffffffffffffffff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> c-c-c
<ceibal_> f en el chat
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> ff
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> hello dax
<dax> hi ceibal_
<ceibal_> hell0
<ceibal_> hello
<dax> that was a lot of F
<ceibal_> hi dax
<ceibal_> f
<ceibal_> F
<Unit193> ceibal_: So what brings you around here anyway?
<ceibal_> I downloaded it for a friend
<ceibal_> where do you live
<ceibal_> ?
<Unit193> I must have missed it, what'd you download?  I live in the US.
<ceibal_> ok
<ceibal_> I live in uruguay
<ceibal_> I speak to you as a translator
<TEOSEOOOOO> heyyy
<TEOSEOOOOO> chicis
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-24
<ceibal> hla amor
<TEOSEOOOOO> hola
<TEOSEOOOOO> como estan
<TEOSEOOOOO> me escuchan
<TEOSEOOOOO> si o no
<TEOSEOOOOO> ???
<hggdh> no
<TEOSEOOOOO> dkds
<TEOSEOOOOO> hol
<TEOSEOOOOO> a
<TEOSEOOOOO> amicosssss
<TEOSEOOOOO> dande estan *con eco*
<ceibal_> hola teo
<TEOSEOOOOO> hola
<ceibal_> que haceeeeeeeeeee
<TEOSEOOOOO> facu o lauta
<ceibal_> lauta
<ceibal_> que anda eo
<ceibal_> teo
<TEOSEOOOOO> hols
<ceibal_> que me mandaste
<TEOSEOOOOO> un video
<TEOSEOOOOO> miralo
<TEOSEOOOOO> f
<ceibal_> mandamelo denuevo
<TEOSEOOOOO> 2019-05-24-183638.webm
<ceibal_> me aparece error
<TEOSEOOOOO> a ok
<TEOSEOOOOO> habla por los dialogos
<ceibal_> lo descargue
<ceibal_> teooo
<ceibal_> jugamos
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-18
<BlueShark_> Hello. What's the official stance of the usage of the word "sucks" in Ubuntu chat? #ubuntu, to be specific. For more context, the exact sentence was: "some scripts just sucks". Is it considered profane/derogatory/unprofessional/swearing? I know this might seem silly, but I've been seeing it for a while now; just want to clarify.
<ikonia> BlueShark_: I don't see a problem with it
<BlueShark_> ikonia: Could you please check #ubuntu-discuss and see if the conversation makes sense? Possibly clarify this as well.
<ikonia> don't think I need to go into a channel
<ikonia> if anyone has anything they are unhappy about they can join this channel and talk to the ops
<ikonia> or they can raise it to the IRCC on email - or use the mailing lists
<ikonia> the channels policy is not against specific words, but around trying to be rude or offensive, there are few people and cultures to my mind and knowledge that will find 'sucks' offensive
<ikonia> if they do they can always ask the user to tstop
<ikonia> top
<ikonia> to stop
<BlueShark_> ikonia: Thanks for the clarification. Have a nice day!
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-19
<ubottu> ogra called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<ocean> hi, from the last call of !ops (in #u) I can see that my nick is still mentioned in the factoid - obviously I'm no longer an op :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-20
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sarnold> #ubuntu-desktop needs a new topic please :)
<sarnold> as does #ubuntu-devel
<housecat> both channels are -t at the request of the developers in there, so they can be fixed by anyone who can copypaste the old topic.
<housecat> them being -t is not something i particularly agree with, so im not gonna go do it for them
<sarnold> oh cripes. /me paperbag
<sarnold> thanks housecat
<housecat> no worries
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-22
<proton3> ive been banned
<proton3> i was talking in another channel under the nic HackerII and made comments that didnt belong into the ubuntu channel, how do or can i rectify this
<proton3> thank you, for your time snd efforts
<el> which channel?
<proton3> check my nic and you will see
<proton3> so
<proton3>  whats the deal
<proton3> i found out the deal
<proton3> ready for it ""
<proton3> ??
<proton3> here is the deal
<proton3> wether you people realise it or not, ubuntu recently took a poll, to see who was compliant to their now complacency , i said no to the both the nwo and ubuntu's complacency, that being said, wether you realise it or not, your system is being hacked  by  both the NSa as well as any intelligence agencies that are now compliant to ubuntu. i now have zero control over anything in the form of free speech, i copied the logs and have
<proton3> emailed them to 4 dif email addys. i now can not copy any other os to any disks, i can not format any disks, i can not apply to any chat room regardless of client. my youtube is now silent, my email is now in jail, regardless of any client. and i can not copy any os to any usb port. my downloads are null, and my content has been stifeled. we were warned, and it is true. ubuntu has been taken over by both the NSA as well as the
<proton3> bill gates foundation. i have been using ubuntu sinse 6.o6, i know linux, i made zero mistakes. i loaded it twice and the same thing, stop using microsoft ubuntu, you are both being censored as well as monitored, i will post logs to a secure state at to whitch will be rwether you people realise it or not, ubuntu recently took a poll, to see who was compliant to their now complacency , i said no to the both the nwo and ubuntu's
<proton3> complacency, that being said, wether you realise it or not, your system is being hacked  by  both the NSa as well as any intelligence agencies that are now compliant to ubuntu. i now have zero control over anything in the form of free speech, i copied the logs and have emailed them to 4 dif email addys. i now can not copy any other os to any disks, i can not format any disks, i can not apply to any chat room regardless of client.
<proton3> my youtube is now silent, my email is now in jail, regardless of any client. and i can not copy any os to any usb port. my downloads are null, and my content has been stifeled. we were warned, and it is true. ubuntu has been taken over by both the NSA as well as the bill gates foundation. i have been using ubuntu sinse 6.o6, i know linux, i made zero mistakes. i loaded it twice and the same thing, stop using microsoft ubuntu, you
<proton3> are both being censored as well as monitored, i will post logs to a secure state at to whitch will be revealed. thank you. we were warned. and we took it forgranted. Think Smart.evealed. thank you. we were warned. and we took it forgranted. Think Smart.
<proton3> prove me wrong
<proton3> i made a text of what i just said, and see the copy mustakes ??, it made duplicates of everything
<proton3> im looking at the text
<proton3> no copiers
<proton3> copies
<proton3> you  either know whats going on, or, your being made fools of it
<proton3> some one is wrong, and, it aint me
<proton3> it started with 16
<proton3> so, i transformed to 18.04. 2wice
<proton3> and what i said is true
<proton3> ive been using linux 15 yrs
<proton3> i dont make tyhose kinds of mistakes
<proton3> those
<proton3> it constantly makes my spelling look like a 3rd grader
<proton3> always
<proton3> pay attention
<proton3> some one is being had, and it aint me
<proton3> im a 60 yr old radio / 2 way radio / tv/vcr/ dvd/ camcoarder / police radio / anything elecrtonic tech, i seldome make those kinds of kistakes
<proton3> see
<proton3> mistakes
<proton3> lie i said. it started with 16
<proton3> like
<proton3> its not funny anymore
<proton3> i trusted ubuntu
<proton3> im ready to go with calculate
<proton3> some one better figure this out, or ubuntu may be history
<proton3> i love ubuntu
<proton3> always worked excellent
<proton3> no problems
<proton3> none
<proton3> now, wether its china or nk, who knows, but its now broken'
<proton3> not funny
<proton3> im going to try another os, good luck
<housecat> @mark proton3 what.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Guest63-en> its me. proton3
<Guest63-en> i just force loaded calculate'
<Guest63-en> dick utility didnt even see my usb drive, so i had ti fiorce it
<Guest63-en> i wasnt kidding about being hacked from either chins or nk
<Guest63-en> not funny
<Guest63-en> i loaded it 2wice from 2 different sources, and go the same thing, no email, no nothing, i couldnt even download unetbootin
<Guest63-en> i had to load a ppa
<Guest63-en> big time wrong
<Guest63-en> disk utility didnt even see my usb drive, AND any browser would not allow me to dl unetbootin
<Guest63-en> twitter wouldnt see me
<Guest63-en> facebook barely saw me
<Guest63-en> 'my email wouldnt load
<Guest63-en> thats with 2 sources of loading new 18.04
<Guest63-en> i am on a usb that i took from another machine loaded with calculate
<Guest63-en> lie i said earlier, it started with 16
<Guest63-en> the updates seemed funny in that, they took to long to configure
<Guest63-en> then, i found out that i got banned from ubuntu with a statement that  i did not say
<Guest63-en> for no reason
<Guest63-en> thats what woke me up
<Guest63-en> then, i couldnt even join ubuntu servers
<Guest63-en> at all
<Guest63-en> ever
<Guest63-en> till, i started a new session
<Guest63-en> that being said
<Guest63-en> i cant trust ubuntu, or, the server that i was hacked on
<Guest63-en> whitch was the usa server
<Guest63-en> go figure
<Guest63-en> the world is at war with china, over the virus that was represented to those who got it
<Guest63-en> we all know this
<Guest63-en> so
<Guest63-en> to continue to further serve your clients, some one needs to figure this out. thanks for listening.
<Guest63-en> good day
<ubottu> three called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-24
<tomreyn> ACHLO has repeatedly promoted their youtube channel on #ubuntu (and has been told not to)
<tomreyn> also in ##security and #fdroid
<el> they seem to have left on their own and have now been caught in the unregged channel since they don't seem to be using sasl auth. i've pointed them out to staff in the mean time
<el> tomreyn: ^ thanks
<el> they've been assisted off the network and seem to be on phone internet so they'll be back on another ip under another account but we've banned the account anyway
